# Dons de Mac



## kertruc (23 Mars 2003)

Bonjour

Je suis instit' et j'utilise deux LC dans ma classe pour faire plein de choses (ahh les piles hypercards...)

Le mac s'avère être très adapté en classe, car même les vieux macs sont faciles à utiliser par les élèves, ce qui n'est pas le cas des vieux PC.

J'en viens au sujet de ce message :

Si vous avez des vieux macs (LC ou plus...) en état de marche et que vous souhaitez en faire don, ou que vous avez des pièces (mémoires, cables...) ou des logicels originaux sur disquettes (histoire d'être en règle), je suis preneur mais pas loin de chez moi (Yvelines).

J'invite tous les collègues intéressés par des dons à laisser leurs coordonnées dans ce sujet, histoire de redonner une seconde (belle) vie à ces machines...

Il existe aussi une association sur Grenoble qui récupère vos machines et se charge de les redistribuer aux école : http://ordiecole.mac.free.fr/ 

Voili !


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (23 Mars 2003)

Nous avons aussi une partie éducation aux Gones du Mac. Elle s'appelle édumac et accepte aussi les dons pour les écoles.

Amis Lyonnais pensez à nous. Ne jeter pas de vieux Macs, amenez-les nous. Merci


----------



## deadlocker (23 Mars 2003)

Je suis à mi-chemin entre Lyon et Grenoble, et je peux donner 3 LC et deux Classic...


Qui vient faire le voyage? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Au moins deux LC


----------



## teo (24 Mars 2003)

si j'avais su j'aurai déménagé mon LC 630... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il doit être parti au recyclage sur Genève... avec un 15", carte TV Tuner et 20 Mo de RAM et un monstre HD de 350 Mo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry


----------



## Onra (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par deadlocker:</font><hr /> * Je suis à mi-chemin entre Lyon et Grenoble, et je peux donner 3 LC et deux Classic...


Qui vient faire le voyage? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Au moins deux LC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben moi je serai peut-être intéressé... Faut que j'en parle à madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ca l'intéresse peut-être pour sa classe...


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Ben moi je serai peut-être intéressé... Faut que j'en parle à madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ca l'intéresse peut-être pour sa classe...





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce serait sympa su lui monter un petit réseau Appletalk. Il faudrait aussi récupérer une imprimante Apple et c'est bon !


----------



## Zitoune (31 Mars 2003)

Si y'a des gens en Alsace qui cherchent du matos Mac pour une école, ils n'ont qu'à me contacter...


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (31 Mars 2003)

J'en ai discuté avec Onra et je lance officielement un appel à don de Macs pour une classe de CE1 à CM2. De vieilles machines comme des LC feront l'affaire mais on prend mieux s'il y a


----------



## Zitoune (31 Mars 2003)

Faudrait juste préciser dans quelle zone vous cherchez...


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (31 Mars 2003)

Lyon et région Rhones-Alpes. Je fait aussi des sauts fréquents sur la Bourgogne.


----------



## Onra (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zitoune:</font><hr /> * Faudrait juste préciser dans quelle zone vous cherchez...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Moi je fais des sauts en Anjou de temps en temps...


----------



## kertruc (1 Avril 2003)

Moi c'est les Yvelines !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je me déplace...


----------



## VILLE (2 Avril 2003)

Je cherche des vieux Mac, moi aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mac 128, 512, SE, SE30, Color, Classic
LC , LC 2 , LC 3, LC 630
etc etc

Si qqun à ce genre de bestiole(s) avant la poubelle ....

Je peux enlever sur 18, 58, 41, 45, 36, 37, 28 et proximités.


MERCI


----------



## kertruc (2 Avril 2003)

Priorité aux associations et aux écoles... bien entendu...


----------



## imaout (27 Avril 2003)

En Bretagne, Finistère voire plus loin (vers l'Est, je n'ai pas envie de me mouiller), je suis également preneur pour l'école de ma femme où ça bidouille actuellement entre Mac+, SE, SE30, LC, IIFX. Merci d'avance.


----------



## iMax (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par teo:</font><hr /> * si j'avais su j'aurai déménagé mon LC 630... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il doit être parti au recyclage sur Genève... avec un 15", carte TV Tuner et 20 Mo de RAM et un monstre HD de 350 Mo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry  * 

[/QUOTE]

Mon père avait exactement le même ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'était une bonne machine... Je me souviens du jour ou on avait été l'acheter, c'était le top à l'époque... On pouvait regarder la télé, écouter des CDs et même la radio... Dommage de l'avoir foutu loin, il aurait pu avoir une seconde carrière comme stéréo moyennent un ampli...

Le notre est à présent chez des amis et il sert d' ordinateur de jeux à une handicapée... Il est aussi parti pour la bonne cause


----------



## Sebang (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * 
Le notre est à présent chez des amis et il sert d' ordinateur de jeux à une handicapée... Il est aussi parti pour la bonne cause 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben moi j'avais un IIci (une bombe aussi à l'époque) et il est aussi parti pour la bonne cause. Il sert pour un ami auteur paraplégique (aurtografe ?) et il en est bien content. J'ai re-réservé l'ordi pour mon compte pour le jour où il n'en aura plus besoin du tout.


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (18 Mai 2003)

Je profite de l'occasion pour renouveller mon appel et en particulier sur des accessoires comme des tablettes graphiques (avec drivers 68000) et éventuellement un vieil appareil photo ADB (comme un Quicktake) ...

J'accepte toujours les moniteurs 12,13 et 14" couleur ...


----------



## kertruc (19 Mai 2003)

Je viens de récupérer un lot de pièces et de machines.

Si quelqu'un (association ou école, bien entendu) a besoin de pièces j'ai :

Des tonnes (au moins 20 !!) de cartes grahiques pour Apple 2
Des disques durs SCSI
Des barettes de mémoire pour LC, SE
un Quadra 950 (qui démarre, fonctionne mais le port ADB est nase et je n'ai pas le temps de me pencher dessus)
Des scanners (un AGFA, un Apple)

Sinon, je cherche un bac de chargement d'imprimante laser Apple...

Voili


----------



## roro (19 Mai 2003)

n'oubliez pas les PA de tribumac !


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kernnac:</font><hr /> * Je viens de récupérer un lot de pièces et de machines.

Si quelqu'un (association ou école, bien entendu) a besoin de pièces j'ai :

Des tonnes (au moins 20 !!) de cartes grahiques pour Apple 2
Des disques durs SCSI
Des barettes de mémoire pour LC, SE
un Quadra 950 (qui démarre, fonctionne mais le port ADB est nase et je n'ai pas le temps de me pencher dessus)
Des scanners (un AGFA, un Apple)

Sinon, je cherche un bac de chargement d'imprimante laser Apple...

Voili   * 

[/QUOTE]

Salut Kernnac,

je suis assez intéressé par des disques dur (j'ai beaucoup d'UC sans disques) et un scanner ADB.


Note : tu vas rire. En fouillant les fonds de placard de mon AUG, j'ai trouver deux kits complets Apple IIe pour LC (carte+cable +logiciel+docs dans boites d'origine) ...


----------



## kertruc (21 Mai 2003)

contacte moi par mail


----------



## doc (4 Juin 2003)

contactez moi

toujours

1 apple performa 6200 ( il à un problème de memoire vive car il plante de temps en temps au démarrage  je pense qu'il faut mettre la memoire vive par pair ce qui n'est pas le cas)

1 mac se je croix

tout ca prét de metz donnez moi votre email je le ferai parvenir


1 lc111   sans ecran ni souris dans les landes


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (25 Juillet 2003)

Salut les modérateurs,

j'ai discuté avec WebOliver. Il est d'accord pour mettre ce thread dans Réagissez et l'épingler pour quelques temps.

Pouvez-vous le déplacer ?

Merci

[Jurassic] Melaurë Curufin


----------



## ficelle (25 Juillet 2003)

et pourquoi ne pas l'epingler ici ?

je ne vois pas bien l'interet de mettre ce sujet dans réagissez !

mais c'est vous qui voyez


----------



## melaure (26 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> * et pourquoi ne pas l'epingler ici ?
> 
> je ne vois pas bien l'interet de mettre ce sujet dans réagissez !
> 
> ...



C'est une question de fréquentation. Je ne sais pas si tu fais des stats sur les forums, mais je pense qu'il y a bien 20 ou 30 fois plus de personnes qui lisent Réagissez que Jurassic Mac.

C'est juste pour un moment. Après le thread reviendra dans Jurassic Mac ...


----------



## roro (26 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> * et pourquoi ne pas l'epingler ici ?
> 
> je ne vois pas bien l'interet de mettre ce sujet dans réagissez !
> 
> ...



suis d'accord avec toi...


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (26 Juillet 2003)

Ne peut-on pas mettre un alias dans réagissez ?


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> * et pourquoi ne pas l'epingler ici ?
> 
> je ne vois pas bien l'interet de mettre ce sujet dans réagissez !
> 
> ...



Il est vrai qu'il a tout de même plus sa place ici et que l'épingler suffirait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et si ce forum _Jurrasic Mac_ est moins lu, bah tant pis... Si on commence à déplacer les sujets pour qu'ils soient lus dans les endroits les plus fréquentés du forum, on va pas s'en sortir.


----------



## melaure (26 Juillet 2003)

Bon faites comme bon vous semble (je comprend pour la cohérence du site). Epinglons le dans Jurassic Mac. Et j'ai une idée complémentaire. Utiliser ma signature ...


----------



## snuffy (20 Août 2003)

si qqun a des petits trucs a jeter sur le mans (72), je suis la.

mais bien sur, priorité aux écoles.

ps : surtout si il y a une carcasse d'imac et de mac se.
et aussi des vieux ordinosaures.

allez, pour un ti jeune


----------



## Zitoune (21 Août 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Et j'ai une idée complémentaire. Utiliser ma signature ...














Et si vous faisiez un premier bilan ?


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (21 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Et si vous faisiez un premier bilan ?



bof ...


----------



## kisco (15 Septembre 2003)

j'ai un vieux LC 3 qui fonctionne encore.
si quelqu'un est intéressé, contactez-moi par mail.


----------



## kertruc (16 Septembre 2003)

J'ai plusieurs LC, avec des écrans et des pièces à donner.
Deux conditions : 
1- association ou éducation nationale
2- venir les chercher (satrouville, Yvelines)


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (18 Septembre 2003)

On commence à avoir pas mal d'UC pour l'école, dont un bon tiers de PowerMac. Pas contre ce qui manque cruellement sont les écrans ...


----------



## pem (20 Septembre 2003)

Si quelqu'un veut j'ai un Classic, un LC III (avec écran apple noir et blanc), un LC 475 (avec écran Apple 14" couleur) et un PowerMac (me souviens plus du modèle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) chez moi, à Grenoble. Si quelqu'un vient, je lui fourgue le lot


----------



## gui (20 Septembre 2003)

Suite a un post sur un vieux 5400 monobloc sans alim et sans DD maintenant, il me reste sur ce modele l'ecran incorpore, une barrette de 16 et une de 64 MO ainsi que le reste... 

Si qqun est interesse pour recuperer le tout ou partie, me faire signe. (J habite a besançon.)


----------



## nektarfl (24 Septembre 2003)

voilà, pour ma part, je recherche la possibilité sur mac de lire des disquettes 800Ko d'apple IIgs pour en faire des images disques pour tester l'émulateur apple IIgs avec des programmes de l'époque, pareil pour mon disque dur scsi qui ne peut pas s'installer sur mon imac. 
Je suis sur la seine et marne (proche coulommiers) et ne désire pas conserver le matériel une fois les images disque réalisées.
Merci d'avance de vos réponses!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

Attention, cadeaux 
J'ai un LC 4/40, et un powerMac 7100/60, avec les écrans qui vont avec, c'est à dire un 12 et un 17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 pouces.

Enfin, pour le LC, vous pouvez débarquer demain, pour le powermac, c'est pas encore tout à fait sûr...

Voilà, qui n'en veut? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ha oui, dernier détail: j'habite en essonne.


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2003)

il est à combien le 7100 et son écran ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









c'est où dans l'Essone ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ alèm a dit:
			
		

> il est à combien le 7100 et son écran ?


Ben... de toute façon on l'a eu gratuit, alors... ok, un 17 pouces ca a encore de la valeur, mais bon, c'est la vielle connectique, il marche à moitié (l'image n'est pas stable, mais je crois que c'est juste un réglage...) et si je ne m'abuse, la résolution max c'est 1024*768. Mais si tu veux donner des sous c'est bienvenu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








> c'est où dans l'Essone ?



A part ça c'est à Morsang sur Orge. (à 10-15 minutes d'Evry)

Et je précise qu'il n'est pas vraiment à moi, mais que la personne à qui il appartient préfère (évidemment) le donner à une école, un étudiant (?) plutôt qu'à un particulier ou à un collectionneur.


----------



## kertruc (26 Septembre 2003)

Je rappelle ce lien :

http://ordiecole.mac.free.fr/ http://ordiecole.mac.free.fr/


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

Guuu.
Euh, c'est wanadoo qui aime pas free, ou le site ordiecole est mort?


----------



## melaure (26 Septembre 2003)

orange144 a dit:
			
		

> Guuu.
> Euh, c'est wanadoo qui aime pas free, ou le site ordiecole est mort?



Non ca marche bien ...

Pour l'instant je cherche toujours des moniteurs ...


----------



## Zitoune (26 Septembre 2003)




----------



## kertruc (27 Septembre 2003)

Allez faire un tour dans la section forum de ordiecole.

Pour les LC, j'ai réussi à les donner.


----------



## lebarron (27 Septembre 2003)

J'ai un LC 630 et son écran et un perfoma 5500
Departement 38


----------



## enka (8 Octobre 2003)

Je fais partie d'une assoc et je m'occupe de récupérer du matos informatique, si possible des PowerMac (bon, quand même pas des G5 ;-). Donc si vous en avez à donner ainsi que des périphériques...

C'est une assoc qui fait centre de loisirs, centre d'accueil pour les jeunes, colos (...): http://aoje.free.fr

Merci et @+


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (11 Octobre 2003)

lebarron a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un LC 630 et son écran et un perfoma 5500
> Departement 38



Là tu m'intéresses ...


----------



## pem (13 Octobre 2003)

Si tu veux j'ai toujours un 7600-132 avec écran 14" Apple à donner sur Grenoble aussi


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (13 Octobre 2003)

pem a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux j'ai toujours un 7600-132 avec écran 14" Apple à donner sur Grenoble aussi



Oui je suis preneur.


----------



## IP (14 Novembre 2003)

Je fourgue à qui n'en veux plein de boitiers Appletalk avec des cables et des prises.
Par contre, c'est à venir chercher dans le sud de la france.
Le Var pour être exact.
Ou alors sur Lyon, mais à partir de Noël et il faut me prevenir à l'avance.


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (14 Novembre 2003)

Va pour Noël ...


----------



## krigepouh (26 Novembre 2003)

J'ai un scanner NB Hewlett-Packard Scanjet 3p, c'est du SCSI. A prendre sur Paris


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (28 Novembre 2003)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un scanner NB Hewlett-Packard Scanjet 3p, c'est du SCSI. A prendre sur Paris



A vendre gratuitement ?


----------



## krigepouh (30 Novembre 2003)

Oui oui le scanner je le donne ou il finit sur le trottoir cette semaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, il y a aussi l'écran Apple 16" Display que je laisse pour une somme dérisoire.


----------



## bigtool4u (7 Décembre 2003)

Sur Paris et R.P, je donne :

Deux MAC II ci qui ne fonctionnent pas (death chime) + des cartes réseau et autres
Un Mac Plus qui fonctionne


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (19 Décembre 2003)

Je cherche plutôt du PowerMac tout équipé. Et puis comme c'est pour une école je n'accepte que les dons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a livré cette semaine trois 7200 tout équipé et l'acceuil est positif. Un LC630 et un PowerMac 5500 vont suivre.

Il me manque toujours des moniteurs, des imprimantes séries ou Ethernet, des lecteurs ou graveur de CD SCSI externe, des DD SCSI d'au moins 500 Mo, ...


----------



## Lenine (4 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour et bon début d'année à tous les amateurs de vieilles choses,

Sur Paris et très proche banlieue (pas de voiture), je donne un écran Apple 14'' en état de marche. Bien sûr je serai ravi si on peut venir le chercher à domicile (Paris), c'est lourd ce truc.
Vive le recyclage !


----------



## kertruc (5 Janvier 2004)

Melaure, si tu passes sur Paris, prends contact avec moi, j'ai des machines et du matos à donner...


----------



## tahitimellow (14 Janvier 2004)

J'ai un Mac SE (ou SE 30, je sais plus) en état de marche, avec clavier et souris.
Si ça intéresse une asso, je suis sur Paris.


----------



## theycallmepat (21 Janvier 2004)

J'ai deux voire trois UC de 6100 à donner (mon mari les a récupérés dans sa boîte il y a 4 ans, puis en fait on ne s'en est jamais servis - par contre pas de lecteur CD, juste disquette). Si ça intéresse quelqu'un (asso, école ou particulier), ce sera avec plaisir. Là, elles sont dans le carton des affaires pour le prochain vide-grenier. On est en région toulousaine, mais sur l'année on bouge pas mal (Paris, Lyon, Nantes, Savoie...).
Contactez-moi sur patlux chez wanadoo point fr.


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (21 Janvier 2004)

Sont-ce des configs complêtes ? J'ai eu tellement de mal à complêter les précédentes que je me limite à des configs complêtes (écran + UC + clavier/souris).


----------



## Zitoune (21 Janvier 2004)

en parlant d'écran...


----------



## rhodmac (25 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour,

je collectionne des veilles bécanes alors si vous avez ca qui gène  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je cherche

Mac 128
Mac Classic 2
Mac Classic Couleur
Mac Lisa (On peut rêver héhé)
Apple II / IIe / IIc et IIgs
etc etc......

Mais aussi
Atari 400, 800 et 800 XL
Commodore C64, C64 v2, C128 C128d

et toutes vielles bécanes

Je cherche des Magazines
TILT, HEBDOGICIEL, MICRONEWS, GEN7 etc etc

des imprimantes, lecteurs k7 et d7, des softs etc etc

enfin tout ce qui à rapport aux vieilles bécanes

Thomson, Oric, Amstrad, Thomson, Hector, Alice, Texas Ins.,
Atari, Commodore et Amiga, Sinclair, .........

Merci de me contacter : rhodmac@yahoo.fr


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (26 Janvier 2004)

Eh ben tu es exigeant !

J'ai un magnifique TI99/4A et un Amstrad 6128 mais c'est pour ma collection perso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre je cherche aussi un Amiga 500 ...


----------



## Madmac (15 Février 2004)

Pétards, j'ai jeté 2 laserNT personnal hier avec leurs bacs. elle fonctionnait plus, mais il y avait tout...

j'ai des disques durs scsi, des barrettes de mémoires pour LC, Mac+.

Madmac


----------



## Guido (5 Mars 2004)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> melaure] J'ai un magnifique TI99/4A...



Ahhh !
Les bon vieux programmes en Basic enregistré sur cassette audio...
J'ai commencé là deçu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je l'ai donné à mes neuveux, et il l'ont jeté les idiots ! et en plus pour acheter un PC. On ne peut plus faire confiance à sa famille...


----------



## flotow (27 Mars 2004)

Je suis a la recherche de vieux mac pour pouvoir faire tourner un cubase(preprogramé pour le systeme 7.1) mais il m'indique que pas assez de place...
Donc, si un LC II ou III... se liberai...
J'ai aussi besoin d'une souris pour le LC
merci
je sui desolé pour la "bonne cause" mais je suis qd meme d'accord avec!


----------



## pixy (25 Avril 2004)

melaure
etant à lyon peut-être seras-tu intéressé par un peu de vieux matériel que je m'apprête à mettre à la benne :

- une imprimante Epson Stylus Pro complète port série avec connectique, manuels et disquettes mais problèmes de chargement papier aléatoire et impression déformée! réglages possibles?

- un modem 28 kbps Aware Power Fax 7 port modem complet avec manuels et disquettes en parfait état

- j'aurais peut-être aussi une tablette Wacom port série complète (carton, docs, stylet et drivers sur disquette)

merci de me répondre rapidement car l'Epson dans son carton me prend pas mal de place!


----------



## Madmac (25 Avril 2004)

ça m'intéresse.
où faut-il prendre tous ça ?

à+


----------



## kertruc (28 Avril 2004)

Melaure a quitté les forum, malheureusement...


----------



## kertruc (1 Mai 2004)

Pour vos dons, vous pouvez prendre contact avec :

http://macalecole.free.fr/


----------



## speedtoxic (6 Mai 2004)

Urgent (sous peine de mis à la bene d'ici 15 jours)

Je donne config complète suivante:
LC 630 + clavier + souris
Apple Display 15'' multi-fréquence
Système: 7.?  (après le . je sais plus)
Style Writer 1
Manette de jeux Gravis
etc...


Ah oui, je me souviens qu'il a une barette de RAM en +. Il a je crois 32 Mo au total.


----------



## kertruc (6 Mai 2004)

Tu es dans quelle région ?


----------



## speedtoxic (6 Mai 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> Tu es dans quelle région ?



ah ben effectivement, je ne l'ai pas indiqué.
&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;A prendre à Paris


----------



## kertruc (7 Mai 2004)

Contacte : 
http://ordiecole.mac.free.fr/
ou :
http://macalecole.free.fr/


----------



## speedtoxic (10 Mai 2004)

bof...ça n'a pas l'air d'interesser grand monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai contacté ces deux sites mais pas de news...
Dommage, il marchait bien ce ptit mac...
Second &amp; dernier appel avant destruction définitive


----------



## kertruc (11 Mai 2004)

Au pire tu le vends sur eBay...


----------



## Guido (11 Mai 2004)

speedtoxic a dit:
			
		

> bof...ça n'a pas l'air d'interesser grand monde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Où est ton matos ? Moi, cela peut m'intéresser.


----------



## sinso (26 Mai 2004)

Bonjour !
Voilà, je suis instit. en maternelle et je renouvelle mon parc avec des powermacs (cause lecteur CD). Je dispose de deux LC complets (écrans 12p, claviers, souris) avec un peu de mémoire (faut que je regarde combien, je crois que le max c'est 10mo, non ?). Ils fonctionnent, mis à part le son sur un, mais je n'ai pas réussi à identifier le problème. J'en fais cadeau à toute école (publique, laïque et obligatoire) que ça intéresse. Je suis sur Saint-Etienne, mais je peux éventuellement me déplacer sur Lyon.
J'en profite pour lancer un appel au peuple  : si vous avez des PM (6XXX, 7XXX voire plus) à pas chers, je suis preneur. Bon, mais vraiment pas chers parce que j'équipe l'école sur mes deniers perso, et la passion du mac a ses limites


----------



## lalou (26 Mai 2004)

Salut Sinso,

ça fait plaisir de tomber sur un instit' fan de mac... Je le suis aussi (instit et mac user) et de Saint-Etienne en plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Bon, je me suis exilé depuis qques temps dans les Pyrénées, mais on garde toujours un peu la fibre stephanoise (Fouillaa l'beausaigne!!...). Et en plus les verts montent en D1 l'an prochain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Pour ce qui est de vieux macs, j'ai pu récupérer pour ma classe deux PM 7100 et un PM 8200 ...gratis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sans les moniteurs par contre). Donc tu vois, c'est faisable... Il suffit juste de convaincre les gens que ces machines ne sont plus vendables et qu'en plus, ils font une bonne action en participant à l'équipement informatique des écoles...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A St-E, de mémoire, deux plans pour s'équiper d'occase:

- A l'Inspection Académique (au dessus du CDDP, en montant à la maison de la culture)= Mr Jean-Claude Lainé, responsable des TICE sur le département je crois, il connait pas mal de bons plans pour s'équiper à moindre frais avec de la récup' (Attention: pas nécessairement des macs...)
- Paco, instit' de la CLIS de l'école de Côte-chaude. Il récupère tout depuis 30 ans (c'est un spécialiste du Nanoréseau...qu'il continue d'utiliser avec des programmes éducatifs géniaux qu'il fait lui-même).

A Lyon:
-  Jean-louis Cordier, instit' de la CLIS de l'école Saint-Cyr à Vaise. Il a récupéré une plateforme entière de Performa si mes souvenirs sont bons. C'est un fan du mac.

En fait, beaucoup d'école se sont équipés de Macs dans les années 80-90 et, malheureusement pour Apple, s'équipent maintenant en PC. C'est là qu'on peut faire de bonnes affaires.

Bonne chance pour toi.


----------



## sinso (26 Mai 2004)

Hello Lalou !
Merci pour les tuyaux, je vais essayer de prendre des contacts  J'hésite quand même à récupérer des PC. En fait, les deux PC qu'on a à l'école me causent plus de soucis que le parc mac tout entier (8 machines qd même, du Imac 350 au LC 475 ) Et je me rends compte que dans beaucoup d'écoles, l'équipement informatique est soit HS, soit réservé à la direction, soit sous-utilisé faute de compétence. C'est encore pire en maternelle où les p'tits doigts sèment la zône dans les disques durs. Une seule solution : passer au mac, la seule informatique vraiment intelligente et accessible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui ne transforme pas nos chères têtes blondes en américon-somateurs décérébrés !!!


----------



## tahitimellow (5 Juin 2004)

Salut !
Je donne un *Mac SE en état de marche*  (avec clavier et souris).
Je suis sur Paris et c'est urgent, s'il ne part pas avant le 25 juin, il risque de finir à la poubelle !!!
Donc si kkun sur Paris est intéressé, merci de me contacter sur cyrilou@altern.org

Ciao


----------



## mad'doc (5 Juin 2004)

tahitimellow a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> Je donne un *Mac SE en état de marche* (avec clavier et souris).
> Je suis sur Paris et c'est urgent, s'il ne part pas avant le 25 juin, il risque de finir à la poubelle !!!
> Donc si kkun sur Paris est intéressé, merci de me contacter sur cyrilou@altern.org
> ...


Tu ferais mieux de laisser ton mail dans ton profil et éviter de le mettre dans le forum. A moins que tu n'aimes le spam


----------



## iki (7 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous !

 Je cherche un collectionneur qui aimerait récupérer un Apple IIc en état de marche mais à dépoussiérer... 
 Ce dinosaure a une vingtaine d'années, il est complet : écran (monochrome vert), clavier, souris, unité centrale, lecteur supplémentaire de disquettes, transfo, support d'écran. Donné en plus : un certain nombre de disquettes de jeux (certains ne fonctionnent plus mais encore beaucoup jouables), et il me semble les disquettes système d'origine.

 J'habite près d'Eurodisney à Marne-la-Vallée (77)... Avis aux collectionneurs ou toute personne qui redonnerait une deuxième vie à cet ordinateur !


----------



## DG33 (17 Juin 2004)

Je propose :
Mac IIci 32/250
Disques durs externes SCSI
Lecteur CD externe SCSI
StyleWriter Couleur 2500
DuoDock
et plein d'autres choses non répertoriées

A retirer sur PESSAC (BORDEAUX, GIRONDE, 33, AQUITAINE)


----------



## LC475 (21 Juillet 2004)

Pour ceux qui cherchent des Mac pour équiper leur école, il faut contacter l'association OrdiEcole (http://ordiecole.mac.free.fr/) basée en Isère.
Sinon, j'ai aussi chez moi (Alsace) plusieurs 7100 qui seraient bien mieux dans une école que dans ma cave


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2004)

et si on a un vieux pc, ça peut intéresser quelqu'un ? et une vieille imprimante avec ?


----------



## FdeB (1 Août 2004)

iki a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Je cherche un collectionneur qui aimerait récupérer un Apple IIc en état de marche mais à dépoussiérer...
> Ce dinosaure a une vingtaine d'années, il est complet : écran (monochrome vert), clavier, souris, unité centrale, lecteur supplémentaire de disquettes, transfo, support d'écran. Donné en plus : un certain nombre de disquettes de jeux (certains ne fonctionnent plus mais encore beaucoup jouables), et il me semble les disquettes système d'origine.
> ...



HoHo moi je suis interréssé par ce dino si c'est toujours d'actu !!!!


----------



## garnus (17 Août 2004)

Un autre expérience. nous avons récupéré plusieurs mac anciens pour nos ecoles (je ne suis pas instituteur mais directeur general des services de la mairie). Ces derniers ont été cédés par un labo parisien. Nous sommes donc allés les chercher avec l'adjoint au maire chargé des affaires scolaires et depuis un mois nous essayons de les retaper. Pas facile car voila un moment qu'ils dormaient dans un coin. Après plusieurs essais, nous avons tout de même réussi à faire fonctionner 4 machines completes.
 1 Pm 6100, Un lc630 eu mac classic et un mac plus. Certes c du matériel fort ancien mais il peut avoir un certain intéret pour des enfants de maternelle.
 Cela dit nous sommes à l'écoute de bons plan pour equiper nos ecoles à moindre cout car avec l'avenement des locations des matériels informatiques, la récupération devient de plus en plus difficile.


----------



## mad'doc (17 Août 2004)

garnus a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit nous sommes à l'écoute de bons plan pour equiper nos ecoles à moindre cout car avec l'avenement des locations des matériels informatiques, la récupération devient de plus en plus difficile.


Voir ORDI ECOLE pour tout ce que ça peut apporter et éventuellement MACALECOLE et plus particulièrement la page des écoles utilisant des Macs pour vous rapprocher d'un établissement près de chez vous.

Eventuellement voir sur le site des AUG (Groupe d'Utilisateurs Apple) s'il y en a une près de chez vous qui pourrait vous aider à remettre des Macs en route et surtout vous conseiller.


----------



## Zitoune (19 Août 2004)

Je donne pour pièces un SE/30 (tube hs) à qui en aura l'utilité.



Edit : je donne aussi deux cartes 6100 DOS compatibles avec tous les câbles


----------



## mto1 (19 Août 2004)

Bon et bien je découvre ce fils avec effroi....    enfin presque. Je viens de découvrir suite à mon changement de matos McGé, et donc je savais pas que.... Suis un utilisateur isolé et je me suis débarassé de 1 LC475, 2 quadra (super machine qui plus est) 650, 1 g3 (1° génération) et 1 G4 (bon cuilà l'avait brulé bien   ) chaque machine avec son moniteur..... Mais, là ou je me suis débarassé, vous pourrez 'récupérer' pr pas grand chose ce matos et d'autre, surtout si pr cause 'humanitaire, école......' c'est à Paris au 1 rue Choron chez CTI. Ils ont aussi des qté de emacs (imacs) en occase pr ceux que cela intéresse. Et s'il n'a pas vidé sa cour y'avait 2 tonnes de matos qui devait aller à trifoouillis les oies...  ciao à plus


----------



## drs (22 Août 2004)

salut

Je reve devant vos différentes propositions......

Alors si vous avez du matos dont vous vous débarrassez et que vous etes vers evry (essonne), contactez moi par mail.....

(je vais pas dormir de la nuit, moi, j'avais jms vu ce post!)

Merci d'avance

Alex


----------



## kertruc (8 Septembre 2004)

J'ai un stock de LC (mais sans disques durs) et des pièces, des imprimantes et même un vieux scanner... et plus si affinités 

C'est à prendre dans les Yvelines... 

QUE pour écoles... (ou asso...)

Me contacter par MP...


----------



## cyberfreacks (10 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour !

 Notre association (Club Informatique) à récupéré 4 ou 5 Macs dont certains fonctionnent correctement mais que nous n'utilisons pas (nous sommes plutôt tournés vers les PC).

 Nous avons donc du matériel à donner ! Contactez nous à cyberfreacks@buzzkompany.net 
 Nous sommes situés à Lanvénégen (proche Le Faouët)


----------



## zebigbug (17 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,

je recherche des pieces pour un LC I

j'échange contre des piéces de LC plus puissants


C'est pour une collection perso ...


----------



## zebigbug (17 Septembre 2004)

roro a dit:
			
		

> n'oubliez pas les PA de tribumac !


 
--> tu as entierement raison ...

je m'excuse de ma petite annonce sauvage ..


Mais j'en ai un peu marre des personnes qui me proposent du materiel à des prix quelque peu éxagere ..

exemple un mac classique 100 - 150 euros ( clavier en plus !)

une vieille carte mere 50 euros 

on m'a proposé un vieux SE avec du béton ( non fourni par Apple ;-) ) : c'est pour un collectionneur donc pas besoin que cela marche ! Ki la dit le môssieur !

un morceau de coque d'un 5200 que j'ai donné à un demandeur d'emploi : 50 euros ( alors que l'on trouve des configs complete à 30 euros)


J'ai fait de bonnes affaires , je le reconnais mais je souhaite que le monde de la collection Mac ne deviennent pas un monde qui ne recherche que le profit ...


----------



## cbar (12 Octobre 2004)

Je cherche une diskette systeme pour antique 512 K... trouv tout seul dans une poubelle, le poooov.

Si possible....  
Je rembourse le timbre !
Ch.bar@infonie.fr


----------



## texaskiller (12 Octobre 2004)

Salut,

J'ai un LC 475 qui dort chez mes parents. Il a été récupéré il y a 2 ans dans une entreprise qui voulait s'en debarasser. Je l'ai pris sous mon aile mais ne m'en suis jamais vraiment servi.   

Il est complet : UC, clavier, ecran souris et fonctionne tres bien. Juste un peu lent au demarage il faut s'y prendre a plusieurs reprise pour le faire decoller (je pense qu'il faut chnager la pile).

Seul defaut physique : la pile a coulée, le plastique de l'UC est donc a netoyer.  

Pour les personnes interéssées il est recuperable en normandie (à 25 km au sud de rouen) ou sur paris (mais il faudra attendre que mes parents me l'apportent).

N'hesitez pas a me contacter par mail.   

_PS : priorité est donné aux écoles et associations_


----------



## mad'doc (12 Octobre 2004)

texaskiller a dit:
			
		

> Pour les personnes interéssées il est recuperable en normandie (à 25 km au sud de rouen) ou sur paris (mais il faudra attendre que mes parents me l'apportent).
> 
> N'hesitez pas a me contacter par mail.
> 
> _PS : priorité est donné aux écoles et associations_


Si tu trouves une école intéressée dans les environs de Rouen, dis-le moi, j'aurai peut-être aussi des choses à donner


----------



## texaskiller (13 Octobre 2004)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Si tu trouves une école intéressée dans les environs de Rouen, dis-le moi, j'aurai peut-être aussi des choses à donner




Ouéé un Normand !!!! je me sens moins seul


----------



## apparence (17 Octobre 2004)

salut a tous,

j'ai dans ma cave : 

2 PowerMac 440/160
1 PowerMac 7200/90
2 Performa 630

1 Ecran Macintosh Color Display (13")
2 Ecrans Apple Multiple Scan 14 Display

Claviers, Souris, Cable, etc...

Je fais don de l'ensemble à prendre a domicile. Mon departement : 54 près de Nancy.

Nancy >>> Grenoble, c'est un peu loin... non ?


----------



## flotow (19 Octobre 2004)

tu donne aussi le iBook 800 de la signature?


----------



## apparence (19 Octobre 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> tu donne aussi le iBook 800 de la signature?



dans quelques années...


----------



## James (20 Octobre 2004)

J'ai laissé tombé l'idée de le vendre (à quel prix?) 
j'ai sous la main un *Mac II si*  avec son écran couleur, le tout en parfait état de marche avec un os qui doit le 6 quelque chose.
Je suis sur les environs de Lausanne et vous l'aurez compris, le plus simple serait de passer pour y mettre la main dessus.
Si effectivement il peut avoir une seconde vie = bienvenue.

A bonne entendeur à tout bientot si c'est pas avant !


----------



## gwengui (24 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

J'ai plein de vieux macs à la maison dont je ne me sers plus. Plusieurs marchent, d'autres feront de bonnes banques d'organes. C'est plutôt du vieux matériel : Plus, LC III, Centris, etc. Il y a aussi des claviers, des écrans, des imprimantes, de la connectique, un syquest avec des cartouches, des disquettes et sans doute des trucs que j'oublie. Tout ça c'est cadeau pour qui vient le chercher, sachant que je préfèrerais que ça parte en un seul lot et que ça connaisse une deuxième vie. Je suis au Vésinet dans les Yvelines pour ceux que ça intéresse.


----------



## garnus (27 Octobre 2004)

gwengui a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai plein de vieux macs à la maison dont je ne me sers plus. Plusieurs marchent, d'autres feront de bonnes banques d'organes. C'est plutôt du vieux matériel : Plus, LC III, Centris, etc. Il y a aussi des claviers, des écrans, des imprimantes, de la connectique, un syquest avec des cartouches, des disquettes et sans doute des trucs que j'oublie. Tout ça c'est cadeau pour qui vient le chercher, sachant que je préfèrerais que ça parte en un seul lot et que ça connaisse une deuxième vie. Je suis au Vésinet dans les Yvelines pour ceux que ça intéresse.


 serait-il possible d'avoir une liste précise. Car nous ne faisons la route que pour tu matos intéressant. Nos écoles pourraient être contentes d'utiliser votre matériel.
  merci d'avance


----------



## garnus (27 Octobre 2004)

apparence a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous,
> 
> j'ai dans ma cave :
> 
> ...


 dommage ca fait un peu loin. Sinon ca aurait été sympa pour nos écoles. Avez vous la Possibilité de vous rapporcher de paris ?? (je sais j'abuse mais ca serait plus facile pour nous).

  d'avance merci


----------



## Schumacher (2 Novembre 2004)

imaout a dit:
			
		

> En Bretagne, Finistère voire plus loin (vers l'Est, je n'ai pas envie de me mouiller), je suis également preneur pour l'école de ma femme où ça bidouille actuellement entre Mac+, SE, SE30, LC, IIFX. Merci d'avance.



Imaout bonjour ,je vous ai envoyé un mail pour un mac que je peux mettre à votre disposition ,ceci depuis un mois environ ,mais il semblerait que vous ne lisez pas vos courriers . Je suis dans le 44 Nantes ,si cela vous intéresse contactez moi par mail .
"rogschum@wanadoo.fr "                  Schumacher


----------



## imadmac (6 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

  Si vous êtes intéressé par 5 PowerMac 6200/75 + 1 Centris 650...
  (Carte mère OK mais sans disque dur et CD-ROM)

  Je suis au nord de Paris dans le 60.


----------



## abeerzen (25 Novembre 2004)

Salut à tous,

Je suis étudiant sur st etienne, et en allant faire un tour dans la réserve du bureau des élèves de mon école je me suis rendu compte que c'était un vrai musée macintosh !!! Ayant switché il y a 10 mois, j'ai été élevé à Mac OS X et je ne me sens pas compétent pour bricoler ces brave machine:mouais: . donc si vous êtes interressés voici la liste du matériel qui pourrais être donnée (ainsi que leur état) :

- *Power Mac 7200/75* : Bon état de marche (débrancher début septembre  )
- *Laser Writer select* : Bon état de marche
- *écran 15" Mac *: OK
- *Mac LC iii* : Etat inconnu
- *Mac (power pc 7200 ??)* : la facade ayant disparu je ne peut pas être sur du modèle, état inconnu
- *Mac ii* : état inconnu
- *Mac centris 610* : état inconnu
- *écran 15" *: état inconnu
- *écran 21" cathodique   *: état inconnu 

Avis aux intéressés !!!


----------



## zjayfr (2 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

je cherche un *mac SE simple ou HDFD, SE/30 ou CLASSIC*, 
CLASSIC II... avec des périphériques et des logiciels 
(bureautiques et jeux) sur disquettes 3' 1/4.

J'ai offert un *SE *qu'on m'avait donnée à un copain et en 
fait je me suis vite attaché à cette machine. 

*Je prends à ma charge les frais de transport *
donc n'hésitez pas à me contacter,
ce serait vraiment sympa j'aimerais l'avoir assez vite.

*PS: *si vous avez des *LOGICIELS *(surtout les disquettes systèmes 
et *BUREAUTIQUE *classique genre EXCEL ou WORLD pour mac) et
 hard d'évolutions (carte graphique, mémoire, DD...) 
je vous remercie aussi de me contacter. .

Très cordialement.....et à bientôt sur le forum   

*Mon mail:* zjayfr@yahoo.fr


----------



## zebigbug (15 Décembre 2004)

James a dit:
			
		

> J'ai laissé tombé l'idée de le vendre (à quel prix?)
> j'ai sous la main un *Mac II si* avec son écran couleur, le tout en parfait état de marche avec un os qui doit le 6 quelque chose.
> Je suis sur les environs de Lausanne et vous l'aurez compris, le plus simple serait de passer pour y mettre la main dessus.
> Si effectivement il peut avoir une seconde vie = bienvenue.
> ...


Ce type de machine n'intérésse que certains collectionneurs ..

A 1 ou 2 euros cela peut partir ...


----------



## Killpanda (17 Décembre 2004)

je recherche des vieux mac dans l'yonne ou dans l'aube ( tonnerre pour l'yonne et troyes pour l'aube ) 

si une ame charitable me permetait de completer ma collection a moindre cout ce serait super cool !!!

voilou


----------



## flotow (18 Décembre 2004)

ma collection n'est tout de meme pas aussi fourni que la tienne!

mais qd meme!
P.S: ou les as tu recuperé? acheter?


----------



## Killpanda (18 Décembre 2004)

tous accumulés par mon pere au fil des evolutions de son materiel ( a part les 6400, 6500, ibook et G4 MDD  )


----------



## krigepouh (21 Décembre 2004)

Salut !
Moi c'est une imprimante Hewlett-Packard que je propose.
Le modèle est HP 1200 C/PS (oui PostScript !!   ), c'est un modèle qui a dix ans environ et que j'utilisais à la maison. Le soucis est que, faisant très peu d'impressions, l'encre finit par s'accumuler et boucher les têtes d'impression ; il fallait avant chaque impression, que je nettoie toute la machine :/ (du moins c'est ce que j'en ai conclu).
Je n'ai plus les disquettes d'origine du driver, mais elle marche sous OS X et je dois avoir le fichier driver quelque part. C'est une imprimante couleur, PostScript avec 20 Mo de ram, ethernet.
Je pense qu'en utilisation intensive elle doit pouvoir servir à certains d'entre vous. Je la donne ou elle finira sur le trottoir 

a+
Je peux envoyer des photos


----------



## drs (21 Décembre 2004)

salut

je serais bien interressé par ton imprimante, il faut voir ou tu es et si je peux venir la chercher.

Pourrais tu m'envoyer des photos par MP? Et puis voir comment on peut faire

Merci

Alex


----------



## Zitoune (22 Décembre 2004)

Du matériel Apple pour une école près de Montpellier


----------



## Laurent (7 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,
Je dispose plutôt pour école du matériel en très bon état post mise à jour d'un café rencontre dans ma vile.

2 * LC475
1PM 7300/166 CD
1 PM 6100

1 Apple Color 13"
1 Apple trinitron 17"

Claviers et souris pour tous
Pas mal de mémoire pour tous (y compris mémoire video additionelle)

Lecteur CD externe
Disque SCSI externe

Tout ceci est fonctionnel, tout propre suite a un nettoyage en profondeur.

Je peux ajouter un 14" PC fonctionnel et travaillant en 1024, mais il me manqeu un adaptateur video mac vers vga pc

Voilà, c'est disponible dans le 78 à Sartrouville


----------



## cora (10 Janvier 2005)

Il y a quelques jours, j'ai mis une annonce pour le don gratuit de 2 ordinateurs Mac ainsi que d'autres matériels (dans ce forum et dans celui d'ordiecole) :
2 Mac à donner (sur Paris) - Nous avons 2 Mac à donner, avec les périphériques el les documentations d'origine, en parfait état d'utilisation :
? un LC III avec câbles, clavier et souris,
? un Power Mac 7200 avec câbles, clavier et souris,
? un modem Olitec 5600,
? une imprimante Image writer,

Comme je n'ai eu aucune réponse, j'aimerais savoir si vous connaissez des personnes ou institutions pouvant être intéressées.
Merci d'avance et à bientôt.
Cora


----------



## garnus (11 Janvier 2005)

cora a dit:
			
		

> Il y a quelques jours, j'ai mis une annonce pour le don gratuit de 2 ordinateurs Mac ainsi que d'autres matériels (dans ce forum et dans celui d'ordiecole) :
> 2 Mac à donner (sur Paris) - Nous avons 2 Mac à donner, avec les périphériques el les documentations d'origine, en parfait état d'utilisation :
> ? un LC III avec câbles, clavier et souris,
> ? un Power Mac 7200 avec câbles, clavier et souris,
> ...


 
 Bonjour

 Nous sommes en cours de récupération de plusieurs matériels sur la région parisienne pour nos écoles et je pense que votre matériel pourrais nous intéresser. Merci de bien vouloir me confirmer la disponibilité de ce dernier.


----------



## cora (13 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour Garnus,

Merci pour votre réponse. Je vous laisse une adresse e-mail pour que nous puissions nous mettre d'accord sur ce qui vous intéresse et comment le récupérer.
cora_rozwadower@hotmail.com

à bientôt.
Cora


----------



## Yakamya (13 Janvier 2005)

Dsl RORO (pour le sujet que tu avais boquer de cora...) mais je ne suis pas instit, juste eleve. Donc ce thread est reserver au instit...
c'est opour cela que j'ai contacter Cora sur sa messagerie privé il y a 1 ou 2 semaine...


----------



## roro (13 Janvier 2005)

Yakamya a dit:
			
		

> Dsl RORO (pour le sujet que tu avais boquer de cora...) mais je ne suis pas instit, juste eleve. Donc ce thread est reserver au instit...
> c'est opour cela que j'ai contacter Cora sur sa messagerie privé il y a 1 ou 2 semaine...



ce thread n'est réservé à personne en particulier !! et tu as bien fait de contacter Cora par MP, c'est à ça que ça sert, ça évite de raconter sa vie dans les threads publics !


----------



## Yakamya (13 Janvier 2005)

A d'acc !
merci 
Le seul petit pb c'est que Cora ne lis pas ses MP...
Mais c'est pas grave.
De toutes façon la personne qui  recuperera ce mac lui servira pour son ecole. C'est cool ! j'aurais bien aimer avoir du Apple a l'ecole !!


----------



## 406 (16 Janvier 2005)

j'ai trois disques scsi de 4 giga qui traine. ca interresserai une école ou autre ? et un modem olitec V90.


----------



## garnus (16 Janvier 2005)

406 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trois disques scsi de 4 giga qui traine. ca interresserai une école ou autre ? et un modem olitec V90.



Si ils sont ok je les prends cela pourra toujours srvir pour les mac que nous recupérons pour les ecoles.
merci de me contacter en MP


----------



## 406 (16 Janvier 2005)

bon. puisque j'y suis, j'ai un quadra 700 qui prend la poussière. il a 64 mega de ram (ca valait 10 000 frs, les 64 à l'époque), une carte rasterops (10 000 aussi à l'époque) clavier et souris okay. adaptateur macnet pour le mettre sur un reseau en rj45 et... comme il me faut de la place, un ecran 15 pouces apple


----------



## kertruc (20 Janvier 2005)

Laurent a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je dispose plutôt pour école du matériel en très bon état post mise à jour d'un café rencontre dans ma vile.
> 
> 2 * LC475
> ...



Contacte [size=+1][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] macalecole@free.fr

C'est un instit' de Sartrouville qui tiens ce site, il peut être intéressé.
[/font][/size]


----------



## wronis (21 Janvier 2005)

Je donne du marériel qui appartenait a un LC 475:
Carte réseau ethernet, 2 barettes mémoire video de 512 k et le 68LC040 a 25 mgz du LC 475.
Je suis sur Bordeaux
Contactez moi si ça vous interesse


----------



## bye (29 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais faire fonctionner un Mac Classic II et un LC qui sont tous les deux incomplets:
   - Le Classic II n'a plus de disque dur en l'etat (40MO normalement)
   - L'ecran du LC nous a egalement lache

Si qq'un avait ce genre de materiel sur les Yvelines ou RP, ce serait genial !

Merci
Cordialement


----------



## mad'doc (30 Janvier 2005)

bye a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais faire fonctionner un Mac Classic II et un LC qui sont tous les deux incomplets:
> - Le Classic II n'a plus de disque dur en l'etat (40MO normalement)
> ...


Quel modèle de LC ?


----------



## bye (6 Février 2005)

Je suis desole, je n'arrive pas a trouver de reference

Il ya juste marque LC sur la face avant
Il date de 1990 et le model number est: M0350

Merci
Cordialement,


----------



## bye (6 Février 2005)

J'ai eu l'idee suivante: echanger le DD du LC avec celui du Classic afin de confirmer si mon pb de demarrage du Classic venait du disque dur 40MO ou pas

Il semble que oui. Le mac demarre ! Il affiche meme un mac happy que je vois pour la premiere fois
Seul hic, il me dit que la version de l'os 6.0.x est trop elevee pour le classic et qu'il doit etre re-installe

Ma question est la suivante:
Si je re-installe l'OS a partir des disquettes, est-ce que je perdrais tous les programmes deja  installes sur ce disque ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## zebigbug (6 Février 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Contacte[size=+1][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] macalecole@free.fr
> 
> C'est un instit' de Sartrouville qui tiens ce site, il peut être intéressé.
> [/font][/size]


 
Sans blague je suis a maisons Laffitte , juste a cote ..

Par contre j'échange un lecteur de cd externe scsi contre un performa 5200 , s'il y a des amateurs ..


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2005)

J'aurai tout bientôt une carte sonnet avec un G3/233 pour powermac 6100/7100/8100 à donner sur la région de Lausanne. Pour OS 7.1-9.1


----------



## kertruc (12 Février 2005)

roro a dit:
			
		

> ce thread n'est réservé à personne en particulier !! et tu as bien fait de contacter Cora par MP, c'est à ça que ça sert, ça évite de raconter sa vie dans les threads publics !



Euh... quand j'ai créé ce sujet, c'était pour les instits...
Mais bon, je suis pas propriétaire du sujet et c'est vrai que c'est bien que ces machines servent... et peut importe à qui...

Ce serait tout de même sympa de laisser la priorité aux écoles (ou associations...).


----------



## kertruc (12 Février 2005)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Sans blague je suis a maisons Laffitte , juste a cote ..
> 
> Par contre j'échange un lecteur de cd externe scsi contre un performa 5200 , s'il y a des amateurs ..



J'ai un lecteur CD SCSI, et je suis preneur pour le performa...  et je suis à Sartrouville...


----------



## chrisfran (13 Février 2005)

J?ai hérité de 2 antiquités... Mais je n?ai pas la place. Je donne donc 1 LC II et un II SI, je sais qu?un des deux marche parfaitement et l?autre je ne l?ai pas essayé.
Je suis en banlieue parisienne.

Christine


----------



## zebigbug (13 Février 2005)

chrisfran a dit:
			
		

> J?ai hérité de 2 antiquités... Mais je n?ai pas la place. Je donne donc 1 LC II et un II SI, je sais qu?un des deux marche parfaitement et l?autre je ne l?ai pas essayé.
> Je suis en banlieue parisienne.
> 
> Christine





Je suis preneur , si vous etes dans le 78 ou departement proche ...

mon adresse email : 

hq2eqjyzxz93ze2@jetable.com

Elle a une validité de 8 jours pour éviter le spam ...


----------



## chrisfran (13 Février 2005)

je suis dans le 94.


----------



## Laurent (14 Février 2005)

Bonjour,
Je reviens après une longue période en dehors du sujet.

Pour zebigbug, je suis désolé, mais Garnus m'avait contacté avant.
Si j'obtiens encore du matériel déclassé, je te contacte, Sartrouville Maisons-Laffitte, ce n'est pas loin.

Pour Kertruc, on a sur le plateau de Sartrouville maintenant un café rencontre avec une salle de découverte info et formations équipée uniquement en 9600...

Super expérience.

Bon courage à tous,

Laurent


----------



## zebigbug (14 Février 2005)

Laurent a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour zebigbug, je suis désolé, mais Garnus m'avait contacté avant.
> Laurent




Ce n'est pas grave, je ne suis pas du tout étonné, 

j'ai un manque de chance, incroyable en ce moment  ..

et je n'arrete pas de faire aneries sur aneries !


----------



## Laurent (25 Février 2005)

Il y a une annonce sur Macbidouille d'un donneur de matériel : http://www.macbidouille.com/annonces_mod/index.php?page=2


----------



## MrStone (7 Mars 2005)

Hello 
je fais du débarras d'archives en ce moment, et j'ai retrouvé quelques vieux macs :il y a un LCIII, un 7100 (ou 7300 ?, à confirmer) et un Performa 630.
Le tout doit êter plus ou moins en état de marche, il faut que je vérifie ça prochainement. J'ai des doutes sur la santé du disque dur d'un des trois... bref, si ça peut déjà intéresser quelqu'un sur l'idf (78) -> MP


----------



## Miston (22 Mars 2005)

En faisant du ménage de printemps (saison oblige), je suis tombée sur une pile de disques zip 100 et 250 Mo dont je n'ai plus d'usage faute de lecteur et d'un iPod shuffle de 1 Go 

Est-ce que ça pourrait encore intéresser quelqu'un ?

J'ai également retrouvé deux disques "Super Disk Mac" dont je ne pense pas avoir jamais eu de lecteur pour les utiliser.

Si c'est en région parisienne un rendez-vous pourrait être organisé pour éviter d'enrichir la poste


----------



## mad'doc (22 Mars 2005)

Miston a dit:
			
		

> J'ai également retrouvé deux disques "Super Disk Mac" dont je ne pense pas avoir jamais eu de lecteur pour les utiliser.


Qu'est-ce que tu entends par Super Disk Mac ???


----------



## 406 (22 Mars 2005)

surement du superdisk imation.


----------



## Miston (23 Mars 2005)

406 a dit:
			
		

> surement du superdisk imation.



C'est ça en effet (je ne les avais pas sous les yeux lorsque j'ai écris le message).

Je trouve un peu idiot de les mettre à la poubelle alors si vous avez une idée d'un établissement, d'un individu qui pourrait les utiliser, n'hésitez pas


----------



## zebigbug (23 Mars 2005)

Miston a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça en effet (je ne les avais pas sous les yeux lorsque j'ai écris le message).
> 
> Je trouve un peu idiot de les mettre à la poubelle alors si vous avez une idée d'un établissement, d'un individu qui pourrait les utiliser, n'hésitez pas


 

Personnellement cela m'intérésse pour un ecrivain qui n'a pas de sous , mais a petits prix 
ou on peut s'arranger ...

mon adresse mail 

valable 8 jours ..


k1k8r2jop8jvtdq@jetable.net


----------



## jeanba3000 (23 Mars 2005)

Hello les gens

Je ne sais pas trop si ce message a sa place ici, mais si ça intéresse quelqu'un, je donne un iMac G3 233 bondi blue, plutôt pour pièces ou pour bricoleur averti. Il a un problème, il ne se réveille plus quand il passe en veille et on est obligé de le débrancher du secteur pour pouvoir le redémarrer. Sinon le reste est ok, l'écran, le disque dur de 4 Go d'origine, 2 x 64 Mo de ram si je ne me souviens bien, 2 Mo de Vram d'origine, et le lecteur cd fonctionne il me semble. Il y a le cordon d'alimentation, un clavier avec (originaire d'un G3 bleu & blanc), mais pas de souris.

C'est à enlever dans le 20e près de Gambetta.


----------



## ficelle (23 Mars 2005)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> C'est à enlever dans le 20e près de Gambetta.



faites comme si vous n'avez rien lu, vos paupieres sont lourdes.... 

j'arrive jeanba, suffit de me reveiller


----------



## garnus (25 Mars 2005)

Miston a dit:
			
		

> En faisant du ménage de printemps (saison oblige), je suis tombée sur une pile de disques zip 100 et 250 Mo dont je n'ai plus d'usage faute de lecteur et d'un iPod shuffle de 1 Go
> 
> Est-ce que ça pourrait encore intéresser quelqu'un ?
> 
> ...


preneur d'une partie des zip si ils sont encore dispo

merci


----------



## Yass (30 Mars 2005)

Salut !!

Moi je suis preneur de l'iPod Shuffle si encor dispo


----------



## hemes (2 Avril 2005)

Je profite de la visite pour proposer des vieux mac  à qui les veux. Et notament lc 475, classic, II fx, 7100 avec carte g3, 9500 mp 180, des stylewriters 1 & 2 , des écrans 14 ", une carte vidéo rasterops color board 264 de l'époque avant les pci (1988), des claviers de toutes les formes et même des souris carrées, scanner scsi, enceintes appeule, lecteurs syquest 44 avec quelques cartouches, un disque dur en forme de boite à chaussures (320 mg ?), entre dans le fx, imprimante appeule couleur a3 scsi, lecteur cd ext 150 ou 300 je sais plus! et peut-être si je le retrouve un 6100. Et sûrement encore des tas d'autres choses oubliées... Le tout près de Waterloo en Belgique (sud de Bxl). Qui sait! 
Je ne peux pas garantir que tout fonctionne mais ça peux servir à l'un où l'autre.

M  

Ca fait tout chose de les revoir tous, comme ca, en tas! Vingts ans de labeur! :hein:


----------



## Miston (4 Avril 2005)

garnus a dit:
			
		

> preneur d'une partie des zip si ils sont encore dispo
> 
> merci



Et bien, zebigbug semblait intéressé mais je n'ai plus de nouvelles depuis une semaine.
Voilà ce que j'ai :
11 disques 100 Mo
16 disques 250 Mo
3 disques Imation


----------



## garnus (4 Avril 2005)

Miston a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, zebigbug semblait intéressé mais je n'ai plus de nouvelles depuis une semaine.
> Voilà ce que j'ai :
> 11 disques 100 Mo
> 16 disques 250 Mo
> 3 disques Imation



je prends le tout t'es sur quel secteur ?? merci de MP

cordialement


----------



## zebigbug (4 Avril 2005)

garnus a dit:
			
		

> je prends le tout t'es sur quel secteur ?? merci de MP
> 
> cordialement


 

Bonjour

mes plates excuses

j'ai eu des ennuis personnels la semaine derniére et pour couronner le tout , mon disque dur a laché de maniére trés sévére.
Ma compagne ayant des données trés importantes , j'ai passé toute une journée a les récupérés sans trop de succés .

Je suis donc désolé de ne pas vous avoir recontacter car simplement sur ce disque j'avais vos coordonnées .

Ce n'est pas mon genre de rester sans nouvelles, je m'excuse une nouvelle fois ...

Voila ...

Pour les disques , je vais laissé car j'ai trop de soucis et trop de travail.

Sicérément , sincérement,  désolé de ne pas vous avor contacter plus tôt ..


----------



## Miston (5 Avril 2005)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu des ennuis personnels la semaine derniére et pour couronner le tout , mon disque dur a laché de maniére trés sévére.



J'espère que l'essentiel a pu etre récupéré (j'ai eu le meme problème il y a un mois et je n'ai pas encore fait le tour de toutes les pertes - heureusement c'était le serveur de fichier du boulot et pas de la maison   )

Pas de problème pour les disques. Au final, ils iront au final à une école donc c'est une bonne action


----------



## zebigbug (5 Avril 2005)

Miston a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que l'essentiel a pu etre récupéré (j'ai eu le meme problème il y a un mois et je n'ai pas encore fait le tour de toutes les pertes - heureusement c'était le serveur de fichier du boulot et pas de la maison  )
> 
> Pas de problème pour les disques. Au final, ils iront au final à une école donc c'est une bonne action


 
J'essaie d'étre toujours trés sérieux dans mes contacts , que cela m'intérésse ou pas , je le dis mais la c'est la malchance ..

Le drame , c'est que ma compagne avait des fichiers importants , hélas pour elle , je n'ai pu rien faire ..

Ce qui l'a fait rager , c'est que j'ai pu récupéré dans son intégralité , ma collection de wallpapers spécial playmate ! ( dont je me foutais sérieusement  )

L'horreur de la chose c'est que l'anecdote est vrai ...


----------



## Miston (6 Avril 2005)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui l'a fait rager , c'est que j'ai pu récupéré dans son intégralité , ma collection de wallpapers spécial playmate ! ( dont je me foutais sérieusement  )
> 
> L'horreur de la chose c'est que l'anecdote est vrai ...



J'ai réussi à perdre les archives de mon service depuis janvier 2003 ! et rien à faire puisque c'était du raid 5 et que 2 disques sur 4 ont lâché simultanément.
Je n'ai même pas eu le droit d'essayer de sauver quelque chose.

Heureusement le serveur web avec les fichiers définitifs était distinct et n'a on n'a perdu que les originaux et les fichiers de travail (dont malheureusement des originaux dont il n'a avait pas encore de copie sur support physique). Sur les 700 Go perdus il y avait environ 1 Go totalement irrécupérable car pas encore traité et récupéré par clé usb déjà effacée.

Du coup je me suis lancée dans une grande opération de copie sur support physique : près de 50 DVD gravés en 10 jours. On ne m'y reprendra plus à faire confiance à un disque en raid !


----------



## Laurent (6 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,
J'ai un performa 6200 avec clavier et souris + un lecteur ZIP 100 externe avec un disque de dispo.
Fourni avec des logiciels (licence comprise biensur) comme Norton Utilities, Ram et Speed doubleur, ...
Le tout en très bon état vérifié.
Qui en veut (dans le 78) ?


----------



## force (15 Avril 2005)

Je donne un Mac Performa 5300 avec clavier, souris, modem 56K externe Olitec, imprimante couleur Stylewriter et lecteur de Zip. Le tout : gratuit.
J'habite La Rochelle. Si vous êtes intéressé, contactez-moi.


----------



## zebigbug (15 Avril 2005)

je voulais dire un grand merci à toutes les personnes qui donnent des machines a des personnes qu'ils ne connaissent pas et sans doute ils ne reverront jamais...

Je trouve que dans un monde ou le "chacun pour soi" regne  c'est un beau geste ...

Voila ...


----------



## macaffaire (15 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous

je ne suis pas tres habituee des codes et autres modes de participation aux forums mais la... je ne me fais pas a l'idee de mettre mes ordinateurs à la benne. 

s'ils pouvaient encore servir ! ils sont complets, en bon etat general et ils fonctionnent...

j'ai egalement tout un lot de cables et de RJ 45 pour leur mise en reseau apple talk.

ils sont disponibles paris 12e, si non je peux les envoyer contre prise en charge des frais de poste.

cordialement


----------



## zebigbug (15 Avril 2005)

macaffaire a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> je ne suis pas tres habituee des codes et autres modes de participation aux forums mais la... je ne me fais pas a l'idee de mettre mes ordinateurs à la benne.
> 
> ...




Je suis intérésse 

le CI manque à ma collection ...

et le LC III c'est pour un papa qui veut une machine pour son enfant 

mon adresse ...

db3edugxcdntti0@jetable.org 

valable 8 jours ...


----------



## Tiobiloute (16 Avril 2005)

J'ai un Mac II si qui va partir dans la benne assez vite, donc si il y a quelqu'un pour le sauver, rendez vous à Montpellier ....
M'envoyer un MP


----------



## b_eddy (16 Avril 2005)

Bonjour

Avant qu'il aille définitivement à la poubelle je donne un performa 5200 en état de marche
Je suis dans l'est de Paris 

Eddy


----------



## Tiobiloute (17 Avril 2005)

J'aurai besoin d'un powermac old world quelconque (ou de tout mac old world) avec cependant deux "impératifs" : il lui fait absolument une interface éthernet, et qu'il puisse lire des excels et des images, c'est pour une association d'éducation populaire (quand je pense que j'ai connement donné un quadra le mois dernier !)


----------



## fp75 (20 Avril 2005)

Voilà, j'ai 2 PowerMac 7200/75 et 1 PowerMac 7200/90 dont je souhaite me défaire le plus rapidement possible. 2 écrans 14" les accompagnent.

  Etant sur Paris, je ne suis pas sûr que l'acheminement en province puisse être intéressant financièrement.


  Ces machines sont clairement désuettes de nos jours, mais pour une initiation à l'informatique et à la bureautique en particulier, ça peut encore amplement suffire je pense.


  Bref, si ça peut faire des heureux dans une association ou une école, faites le moi savoir (j'aime pas jeter) !



PS: Y a aussi un vieux 486DX2/66 qui traîne et 1-2 disques durs en rabe, mais ça c'est plus anecdotique !


----------



## zebigbug (21 Avril 2005)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> J'aurai besoin d'un powermac old world quelconque (ou de tout mac old world) avec cependant deux "impératifs" : il lui fait absolument une interface éthernet, et qu'il puisse lire des excels et des images, c'est pour une association d'éducation populaire (quand je pense que j'ai connement donné un quadra le mois dernier !)


 

Tu es dans quelle ville , et quelle  fréquence de processeur veux tu ?


----------



## zebigbug (4 Mai 2005)

Je dois me débarasser de quelques ecrans pour vieux macs 14 , 15 et un 19 pouces ( je crois)

Ils sont en état nickel , protégés de la poussiére trés propre , et je les donne sinon c'est la baignoire qui m'attends ( dixit madame )

Il y aura aussi quelques bricoles si vous avez besoin , 

Pour l'instant elle supporte encore mes machines ;-)


----------



## kertruc (4 Mai 2005)

Salut

J'ai des écrans et des vieilles machines (si, lc), des imprimantes laser, des claviers, etc...

A prendre à Sartrouville...

Contactez moi par MP.

PS : nécessairement pour but non lucratif...


----------



## mad'doc (6 Mai 2005)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Je dois me débarasser de quelques ecrans pour vieux macs 14 , 15 et un 19 pouces ( je crois)
> 
> Ils sont en état nickel , protégés de la poussiére trés propre , et je les donne sinon c'est la baignoire qui m'attends ( dixit madame )
> 
> ...


Un 19" pourrait m'intéresser.
Tu es où ?


----------



## Kilian2 (12 Mai 2005)

Moi j'ai un LC 475 avec écran et imprimante mais je suis dans le Calvados.


----------



## zebigbug (12 Mai 2005)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Un 19" pourrait m'intéresser.
> Tu es où ?


 Tous les ecrans sont partis sauf 1 c'est je crois un 14 mais il a un defaut d'affichage ..


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

Pour les utilisateurs de vieux Mac, je donne un dispositif permettant soit de partager une imprimante série (mini din 8) entre deux Mac, soit de connecter deux imprimantes sur un seul Mac (switch manuel).

J'ai aussi une imprimante "labelwriter" pour laquelle il manque l'alimentation (bloc externe de 20V continu, si mes souvenirs sont bons).

Il me reste aussi pas mal de barrettes mémoire Simm 30 broches (vieux Mac jusqu'aux Quadra 700/900) ainsi que deux Simm 72 broches. 

Le cas échéant, je peux aussi dépanner d'un clavier et de quelques souris ADB, d'un lecteur de disquettes, et d'un lecteur de CD 24x SCSI (le tout beige), ainsi que d'une alim de SE 30.

Je suis en nord Seine et Marne (à côté de Meaux), mais je peux livrer sur Paris, me contacter par MP.


----------



## richard11 (22 Mai 2005)

Bonjour, je voudrait savoir s'il est possible d'obteneir un mac, j'utilise celui de mon frere car je n'en ai pas les moyens, pour mes recherches d'emàploie et (mes comptes ( ! ) cela je pense me serait tres utile!
Je suis dans le tarn , mais je peut rembourser les frais de ports, s'ils ne sont pas trp eleves!
Vous remerciant a tous par avance!


----------



## zebigbug (22 Mai 2005)

richard11 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je voudrait savoir s'il est possible d'obteneir un mac, j'utilise celui de mon frere car je n'en ai pas les moyens, pour mes recherches d'emàploie et (mes comptes ( ! ) cela je pense me serait tres utile!
> Je suis dans le tarn , mais je peut rembourser les frais de ports, s'ils ne sont pas trp eleves!
> Vous remerciant a tous par avance!



Pour aller sur internet de maniére correcte il te faut une  fréquence de 200 Mhz .
Ne reve pas tu n'auras pas MacOS X .

je te conseille de rechercher des performa mono bloc de type 5400 5500 ...

car se sont de bonnes machines  et personne en  veut  !

Prix d'une telle machine entre gratuit et 20 euros gros maximun ...

mais l'écran est plus ou moins fragile ...

regarde parfois certains les donnent car invendables ..

Désolé je n'ai plus de machines en stock ...

Si tu montes sur Paris parfois je peux te trouver une machine  avec parfois ecran et imprimante


----------



## authon (23 Mai 2005)

Je n'habite pas loin...

*Je peux donner 2 Mac* (Ce serait dommage que ces Mac partent à la poubelle)
1 Mac Classic TBE sous système 7.0 + clavier
1 Mac LC avec écran 12"+ clavier

Le tout est disponible mais il faudrait venir les chercher le dimanche 5 juin à l'occasion du vide-greniers *d'Authon la Plaine (91)* - croisement des routes Etampes-Ablis et Dourdan-Angerville, à 2 km à l'est du péage autoroutier d' Allainville (autoroute Orléans)
Il est préférable de m'envoyer un mail avant.
Le jour du vide-greniers, s'adresser au stand devant l'église.
Si impossibilité de vous déplacer ce jour-là, on peut prévoir un RDV à une autre date.




			
				kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Je suis instit' et j'utilise deux LC dans ma classe pour faire plein de choses (ahh les piles hypercards...)
> 
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2005)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Pour aller sur internet de maniére correcte il te faut une  fréquence de 200 Mhz .
> Ne reve pas tu n'auras pas MacOS X .
> 
> je te conseille de rechercher des performa mono bloc de type 5400 5500 ...
> ...



Pour la côte, je te trouve bien optimiste, un 5500 je pense se négocie entre 80 et 100 ¤. N'oublions pas que les machines des séries 5400/6400 et mieux, 5500/6500 (mieux, car elles ont la même carte graphique que les touts premiers iMac, ce qui n'est pas grand chose, mais mieux que rien) ont accès au processeur G3 via les cartes Sonnet Crescendo LII, à 400 Mhz sur les 5400/6400, et à 500 Mhz sur les 5500/6500(la même carte, c'est à cause du bus qui est à 40 Mhz sur les x400 et à 50 Mhz sur les x500). De plus, certaines de ces machines sont équipées de cartes tuner TV et FM, et de carte d'acquisition video.

Pour fixer les idées, j'ai un 5500/275, équipé d'une carte Sonnet G3/400 Mhz (le modèle d'avant celui évoqué ci dessus), dont la performance globale mesurée est de 85% de celle de l'iMac DV/450 de mon fils (plus de 90% en calculs, mais pénalisé par la video et le disque ATA33 contre 66 sur l'iMac). Je ne le laisserais pas pour 20 ¤, c'est sur (    pour rire, hein, il n'est pas à vendre).


----------



## zebigbug (24 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour la côte, je te trouve bien optimiste, un 5500 je pense se négocie entre 80 et 100 ¤. N'oublions pas que les machines des séries 5400/6400 et mieux, 5500/6500 (mieux, car elles ont la même carte graphique que les touts premiers iMac, ce qui n'est pas grand chose, mais mieux que rien) ont accès au processeur G3 via les cartes Sonnet Crescendo LII, à 400 Mhz sur les 5400/6400, et à 500 Mhz sur les 5500/6500(la même carte, c'est à cause du bus qui est à 40 Mhz sur les x400 et à 50 Mhz sur les x500). De plus, certaines de ces machines sont équipées de cartes tuner TV et FM, et de carte d'acquisition video.
> 
> Pour fixer les idées, j'ai un 5500/275, équipé d'une carte Sonnet G3/400 Mhz (le modèle d'avant celui évoqué ci dessus), dont la performance globale mesurée est de 85% de celle de l'iMac DV/450 de mon fils (plus de 90% en calculs, mais pénalisé par la video et le disque ATA33 contre 66 sur l'iMac). Je ne le laisserais pas pour 20 ¤, c'est sur (   pour rire, hein, il n'est pas à vendre).




Je suis désolé de gacher ta journée .
Mais je maintiens mes propros , la cote de svm est fantaisiste ....

Pour 90 euros j'ai acheté un blanc bleu 300mhz avec un ecran 17 pouces , bonne affaire , cela se négocie entre 150 et 180 euros en 96 Mo de ram ...

Le monobloc sauf l'imac , plus personne ne les aime sauf a quelques exceptions...

Les performa ont des plastiques bas de gamme qui se casse avec le temps quand on les ouvre ....

Les imac 233 on la THT qui lache avec le temps ...

Oui cartes video mais l'acquisiion à part se trouver sous la tour effel ( je plaisante ) on est loin de la qualité du divx ....

Autre point faible 

Le modem , je crois que c'est un geoport, donc lamentable

Mac OS X je doute que tu puisses l'utiliser même en version X.1 contrairement à un Imac .. Sauf si tu as une carte accélératrice ..

POur info on trouve des imac à 100 euros


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2005)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Je suis désolé de gacher ta journée .
> Mais je maintiens mes propros , la cote de svm est fantaisiste ....
> 
> Pour 90 euros j'ai acheté un blanc bleu 300mhz avec un ecran 17 pouces , bonne affaire , cela se négocie entre 150 et 180 euros en 96 Mo de ram ...
> ...



Tu ne gâches pas ma journée, de la discussion jaillit la lumière.

Pour la partie "technique" de celle ci, je préciserais simplement quelques points :

Les prix que je cite ne viennent pas de la côte SVM Mac dont je n'ai pas acheté de numéro depuis au moins six ou sept mois. Ils résultent des constatations que j'ai faites lorsque j'ai du remplacer mon 5500/225 HS (603 out) par le 5500/275 cité dans mon précédent post.

Un iMac à 100 ¤ ne m'intéresse pas, si je veux un 5500, c'est pour pouvoir continuer à utiliser un Scanner SCSI irremplaçable (dimensions introuvables en scanner USB).

Mac OS X, c'est vrai je ne peux pas, les Mac équipés de cartes G3 LII (qui se mettent à la place de la barrette de cache niveau 2) devant démarrer d'abord sur le 603 avant de passer la main au G3, Sonnet n'a pas trouvé le moyen de créer un pilote sous OS X, mais comme mon scanner non plus n'a pas de pilote OS X ... 

Acquisition video : c'est vrai qu'aujourd'hui, avec mon iMac G4, je fais mieux point de vue qualité, mais pour récupérer des vidéos sur cassettes VHS, je ne peux pas avec lui, je dois passer par le 5500.

Les plastiques : les modèles "anthracite" ont un plastique de qualité un peu meilleure, mais de toute façon, mon vieux 5300 que j'ai donné, est toujours en service, et malgré ses dix ans d'âge, ses plastiques sont intacts (et pitin, je l'ai ouvert un paquet de fois celui là).

Enfin, la valeur d'une machine ne dépend pas d'une côte journalistique, mais de l'usage qu'on peut en faire, et un 5400 ou un 5500, même pas "gonflé", pour faire tourner Office 98, par exemple, ou AppleWorks, c'est tout à fait raisonnable.


----------



## zebigbug (24 Mai 2005)

Je suis heureux de ne pas te gacher ta journée j'avais mauvaise conscience. ;-)

Néanmoins c'est vrai que les anthracites ont des plastiques de meilleures qualités que els beiges qui se cassent trés facilement.

Néanmoins , je relativise la cote ..
La cote des macs est subjective , ainsi un mac un vieux mac  vaudra parfois plus cher qu'un recent 

exemple extreme :  un lisa versus un mac mini ...

Néanmoins , les vieux mac ont du charme (c'est pour cela que j'en ai deux ou trois ;-) ).

Personnellement , je préfere travailler avec claris works qu'office , même sur mon pc j'en ai une version pour des raisons professionnelles.

Les vieux Macs sont trés pratique pas cher et souvent trés utile 
-- pour envoyer et recevoir des fax
-- traitement de texte 
-- compabilité simple 
-- jeux 
-- ludique pour les enfants
-- ....

Je recupére des vieux LC par exemple et je les redonne a des parents qui veulent avoir une machine pour leur enfant avec des éducatifs ...

En cas de crash , ou mauvaise manipulation on formate et on reinstalle rapidement !
Au pire c'est un logiciel déplacé

J'ai récupéré des mac pour des demandeurs d'emploi et les gars sont content !
Simple , intuitif , gratuit, assez puissant  ... et cela réponds a presque 100 % a leur besoin ( internet à quand même besoin d'une processeur 166 Mhz ..)

Mais , on vit dans un monde ou la technologie évolue et les prix baissent malgré la qualité du dit matériel ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2005)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement , je préfere travailler avec claris works qu'office , même sur mon pc j'en ai une version pour des raisons professionnelles.



Ah, et t'as réussi à enregistrer tes modifs des préférences, sur la version PC  ? Moi, je cherche encore (bien que ce soit loin d'être rédhibitoire)



			
				zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> J'ai récupéré des mac pour des demandeurs d'emploi et les gars sont content !
> Simple , intuitif , gratuit, assez puissant  ... et cela réponds a presque 100 % a leur besoin ( internet à quand même besoin d'une processeur 166 Mhz ..)



J'ignorais ce détail, et me suis connecté à internet pendant près de deux ans avec mon 5300/100 (en RTC, hein).


----------



## zebigbug (24 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, et t'as réussi à enregistrer tes modifs des préférences, sur la version PC ? Moi, je cherche encore (bien que ce soit loin d'être rédhibitoire)
> 
> 
> 
> J'ignorais ce détail, et me suis connecté à internet pendant près de deux ans avec mon 5300/100 (en RTC, hein).



Bien que je posséde un Athlon 64 avec 1 Go de ram et 128 Mo ram  sur  mon ATI, utilisé des G4 et G5 , je trouve que Claris works avec un mac avec un 8.6 cela reste un must !

Sur Pc bien que j'ai acheté claris work avec un magazine à l'époque , la version mac reste la meilleure ...

Pour internet , ce sont les animations fash , macromédia , etc etc qui plombe la connexion ..

Mais j'ai réussi a me connecté sur le net avec un 7200/90 sur adsl !

et il a fallu plus d'une heure pour récupéré mes mails !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2005)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Sur Pc bien que j'ai acheté claris work avec un magazine à l'époque , la version mac reste la meilleure ...



Me dis rien !


----------



## zebigbug (24 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Me dis rien !



Ah ,  tu as plus de chance j'ai eu la version 4 du même "distributeur ", qui fonctionne assez bien de mémoire 


On plaisante mais c'est un bon produit, la version Mac reste la mieux quand même ..
mais bon plus chére sauf dans le cas d'un achat d'un performa de l'époque ...


----------



## kertruc (11 Juin 2005)

Qui veut de mon matos ?
Je déménage, c'est urgent...
Il y n'y a que du Jurassic : des scanners, des imprimantes, des écrans (jusqu'au 23") des claviers, des câbles, des cartes graphiques, des UC (IIsi, etc...)
Je fais pas de liste, j'ai pas le temps...
Faut passer chez moi, c'est à Sartrouville dans les Yvelines... et prendre (sans faire la fine bouche, je ne garde pas ce qui n'intéresse personne...
Si vous avez un break, et la folie du mac, c'est l'occasion.
Pour le lot, je demande un don symbolique pour la coop de mon école (c'est du matos que j'ai récupéré pour l'école, mais je suis muté...), un truc vraiment symbolique... même une imprimante USB ferait l'affaire...
Merci de me contacter par MP.


----------



## kertruc (11 Juin 2005)

Le don le plus rapide de la galaxie !!
Tout est parti


----------



## MacVincent (13 Juin 2005)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur MacGeneration, et fan d'anciens Mac.
Si quelqu'un dans le Nord Pas-de-Calais veut se débarrasser de mac genre Apple II, Macintosh II... Prévenez-moi, j'aimerai redonner vie à ces Mac préhistoriques. Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2005)

MacVincent a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerai redonner vie à ces Mac *préhistoriques*. Merci.



Je crois qu'il me reste une imprimante à silex, celle que j'utilisais avec mon Macosaurus rex !


----------



## kertruc (13 Juin 2005)

Il me reste des imprimantes laser Apple et  un écran 23"...


----------



## MacVincent (13 Juin 2005)

J'ai déjà récupéré des vieilles imprimantes à ruban!
Et  même une LaserWriter 4/600 PS Ethernet aux emcombrants!


----------



## Kilian2 (13 Juin 2005)

Si mon LC 475 vous intéresse n'hésitez pas


----------



## Superparati (14 Juin 2005)

j'ai un Powerbook 180c qui m'a laché il n'y a pas tres longtemps et j'aimerai le remettre sur pieds car j'ai qand mm rammé pour le remettre en marche !!!!
c'est ma carte mère qui à laché (grillé) et je suis à la recherche donc soit d'unecarte mère provenant d'un Powerbook 180c ou un Powerbook 180c ou plus
voila, merci


----------



## zebigbug (24 Juin 2005)

MacVincent a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà récupéré des vieilles imprimantes à ruban!
> Et  même une LaserWriter 4/600 PS Ethernet aux emcombrants!




Les laserwriters personne n'en veut , pourtant c'est  solide voir costaud  ;-)

Il y a quelques rares fans , j'en ai donné une dizaine a un gars qui les bricole !

Sinon pour collection personnelle , je recherche un SE avec deux lecteurs de disquettes, un classic II et oh grand miracle un 128/512 ( bien sur , je suis pret  a faire un chéque ou une bise ! Mais pas les deux c'est abusé !!)


----------



## House M.D. (28 Juin 2005)

Si quelqu'un a des vieux macs à lâcher, je suis preneuse, que ça soit sur Paris ou dans mon département (Troyenne)  Merci d'avance, je n'aime pas voir ces machines prendre la poussière ou finir au rebut


----------



## St Mac Lou (7 Juillet 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de récupérer un lot de pièces et de machines.
> 
> Si quelqu'un (association ou école, bien entendu) a besoin de pièces j'ai :
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
je donne une LaserWriter II (si ma mémoire est bonne, elle marche) sur Toulouse.


----------



## FdeB (8 Juillet 2005)

bonjour
je dois faire de la place dans mon musée....
je DONNE donc 3 scans scsi Agfa, dont le fameux Arcus II (avec dos transparent) je ne me souviens plus des refs des deux autres ??? je peux chercher les refs si ça interresse quelq'un
Avenir prendre sur Paris République... de préférence école ou association...


----------



## applebarjote (8 Juillet 2005)

FdeB a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> je dois faire de la place dans mon musée....
> je DONNE donc 3 scans scsi Agfa, dont le fameux Arcus II (avec dos transparent) je ne me souviens plus des refs des deux autres ??? je peux chercher les refs si ça interresse quelq'un
> Avenir prendre sur Paris République... de préférence école ou association...



C'est avec soulagement que je me débarasserais d'un scanner Epson année 2000, avec logiciel, quasiment neuf tellement je ne m'en suis pas servi ... les scans et moi on s'entend pas ... Je suis près de Besançon, à 80 km de Dijon ... En fait j'habite à Vesoul, vous savez celle de Jacques Brel : tu as voulu voir Vesoul, tu as vu Vesoul ... et en effet y'a rien à y voir à part ce scanner !


----------



## SulliX (9 Juillet 2005)

Alors, moi aussi je vais déménager et je fait du vide...

Je propose :

1 Quadra 700 12/200 (fonctionne, pile peut être HS)
1 alim Quadra 700
1 PowerMac 7200/90 sans RAM ni disque dur, avec disquette et lecteur CD (fonctionne)
1 Imprimante jet d'encre Color StyleWriter 2400
1 Ecran Apple 14"

Des cartes vidéo NUBUS :
1 longue RasterOps
1 courte RasterOps
1 longue Apple Macintosh display card
1 cable vidéo 15/15
1 cable vidéo 15/10+3 rgb

1 carte Ethernet Asante NUBUS
1 carte fille PowerPC 601/100 Mhz (provenance 7500)

1 Apple Keyboard
1 Apple Keyboard II
1 Apple Extended Keyboard II
4 cables clavier
2 souris ADB (dont une neuve dans le plastique !)
2 souris ADB II

1 disque SCSI Fujitsu M2616 ESA 105 Mo simple hauteur
1 disque SCSI Quantum ProDrive 210 S 200 Mo double hauteur
1 lecteur CD externe Apple CD150 avec mécanique SONY 12x






Et peut être d'autres bricoles que je pourrais trouver en triant...

Si ça peut faire plaisir à qqun, mais de préférence le lot complet, à venir chercher dans le 77 (limite 94). Possibilitée de livraison si pas trop loin ou de récupérer le matos sur Paris 8e en semaine.

Si vous avez un petit truc à m'échanger, genre carte PCI USB/firemwire, clavier/souris USB, mémoire pour 8600, disks ZIP, ou une laser pas trop vieille qui marche en ethernet, ça serait cool, mais pas indispensable...


----------



## SulliX (10 Juillet 2005)

J'ajoute en plus :

1 carte fille 604 à 120 Mhz
1 carte fille 604 à 132 Mhz
1 disque dur Maxtor LXT213SY 200 Mo pleine hauteur
1 transceiver Apple AAUI -> RJ45
1 transceiver Apple AAUI -> BNC
5 boitiers AppleTalk avec câbles, bouchons...
1 bridge Ethernet/AppleTalk TransWare Etherway
1 serveur d'impression parrallèle/Ethernet Emulex NetQueMate
2 switchs pour imprimantes parrallèles
Câbles SCSI, alim, barettes mémoire pour Quadra (je pense)

J'espère que ça peut intéresser qqun d'autre que la poubelle...


----------



## MyHappyMac (11 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Je suis nouveau dans ce forum et comme vous tous passionné de vieux engins avec une pomme dessus. 

Si je viens vous voir c'est parce que je fais partie d'une association qui fournit du matériel aux pays qui en ont besoin afin d'équiper des universités, des labos, des écoles et permettre ainsi aux étudiants et chercheurs de travailler directement dans leur pays et pour leur pays et ne pas devoir s'exiler ou renoncer comme c'est le cas encore trop souvent.

Nous envoyons aussi bien des ordinateurs que des livres scientifiques et techniques, du matériel de labo, et du matériel audiovisuel.

Vous pourrez tout savoi sur le site: www.tsf-france.org

Cette année nous avons déja collect plus de 250 ordinateurs avec leur écran et plus de 500 imprimantes, mais aussi près de 3000 bouquins et du matériel médical.

Le rapport avec les vieux macs c'est parce que je fais des serveurs linux pour les réseaux que l'on met en place dans nos actions à base de vieux powermac PCI en boitier tour.
Le dernier en date est un Performa 6400/200 qui tourne avec une distribution Yellow dog.

Si vous avez dans vos greniers ou vos garages de quoi faire une bonne action (pièces ou machines completes) , pensez à nous !
On s'occupe bien entendu de récupèrer les dons sur les departements 06,83,04 et 13 et même 84 proche 13. et pour les autres on peut étudier !

PS : Si vous avez de vieux PC et des pièces pour on prend aussi ! 

Merci d'avance à tous.


----------



## zebigbug (14 Juillet 2005)

MyHappyMac a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde !
> 
> Vous pourrez tout savoi sur le site: www.tsf-france.org
> 
> ...


----------



## zebigbug (14 Juillet 2005)

je recherche une carcasse de Mac FX ...

Paiement d'un café au bar du coin si mac en bon état ;-)

Je recherche aussi des berceaux de MAc SI , LC divers etc  etc ...

Cafe + bise ( uniquement si madame est migonne --> autre s'abstenir !)

Sinon je fais le tri de mon bazar en ce moment si vous recherchez quelque chose , n'hésitez pas .. ( non pas de bise dans ce cas la ..)


----------



## MyHappyMac (19 Juillet 2005)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> MyHappyMac a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MyHappyMac (19 Juillet 2005)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> MyHappyMac a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## garnus (19 Juillet 2005)

SulliX a dit:
			
		

> J'ajoute en plus :
> 
> 1 carte fille 604 à 120 Mhz
> 1 carte fille 604 à 132 Mhz
> ...



preneur du serveur d'impression emulex si dispo


----------



## SulliX (20 Juillet 2005)

garnus a dit:
			
		

> preneur du serveur d'impression emulex si dispo



zebigbug s'est montré le premier intéressé par mes vieilleries   

Posez lui la question si il y a certains éléments qui l'intéressent moins...


----------



## Stéphane DEHAN (21 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

j'ai envoyé un message privé à zebigbug. Pas encore de réponse.


----------



## zebigbug (24 Juillet 2005)

Stéphane DEHAN a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai envoyé un message privé à zebigbug. Pas encore de réponse.


 
Et je t'ai répondu il y a plusieurs jours


----------



## Stéphane DEHAN (28 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir Zebigbug, message reçu, OK pour procédure.


----------



## Gloubi99 (3 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Je donne
1 Mac Classic
1 Mac II si avec carte réseau AAUI + adaptateur AAUI -> RJ45
1 Mac LC II
1 écran monochrome
2 claviers
2 souris
Divers logiciels d'époque installés dessus (et des jeux sur le Classic)
Tout est en état de fonctionnement.
Merci de me contacter si vous êtes intéressé.

PS: attention j'habite en Suisse entre Lausanne et Vevey et le matériel est à prendre à mon domicile.


----------



## Pessimisticman (9 Août 2005)

Je fais appel à tous car j'aimerai qu'on me donne un mac fonctionnel afin de me sauver de cette nullité d'XP mais malheureusement je n'ai pas les moyens de m'en acheter un.
J'habite dans le 62.


Merci d'avance


----------



## jchz (12 Août 2005)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour collection personnelle , je recherche un SE avec deux lecteurs de disquettes, un classic II et oh grand miracle un 128/512 ( bien sur , je suis pret a faire un chéque ou une bise ! Mais pas les deux c'est abusé !!)


 
J'ai mon premier Mac: un Mac 128 de 1984 upgradé en Mac Plus qui m'encombre, cela t'interesse ?

En plus exotique, je dispose également d'un Apple II GS avec 2 lecteurs de floppy qui n'a presque pas servi.


----------



## garnus (12 Août 2005)

jchz a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mon premier Mac: un Mac 128 de 1984 upgradé en Mac Plus qui m'encombre, cela t'interesse ?
> 
> En plus exotique, je dispose également d'un Apple II GS avec 2 lecteurs de floppy qui n'a presque pas servi.



l'apple II je suis preneur. On voit si on peut faire affaire en messages privés ??


----------



## Pessimisticman (14 Août 2005)

J'attends des réponses moi j'en veux un aussi si c'est pas trop demandé.


----------



## cb75 (16 Août 2005)

Je donne (Paris 9ème)

- Starmax Motorola  3000/200 (clone Mac 4400) datant de 1997 avec moniteur 15 pouces (2002)
- Powerbook 150 avec étui (1994)
- Imprimante Stylewriter 1200
- Scan 310 Agfa
- Divers accessoires Mac (connectiques, disquettes zip)

Tout fonctionne bien. Pas de pièces détachées possible. 
Y'a t-il une association comme "technologies sans frontières" sur Paris ?


----------



## Fonzi (16 Août 2005)

Je préfère garder les miens en souvenir  pour les montrer à mes petits enfans ?


----------



## zebigbug (16 Août 2005)

Fonzi a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère garder les miens en souvenir  pour les montrer à mes petits enfans ?



Sauf qu'il risque d'etre inutilisable ..

En effet , il faut savoir stocker un mac et certains avec le temps s'abime sans que l'on fasse quoi que ce soit ..

En effet , les premiers problémes 

les piles 

Aprés vient le probléme des condensateurs , ils séchent et deviennent inutilisable 

puis aprés le disque dur qui refuse de tourner 

Bien sur la carcasse jauni ou devient marron avec la lumiére ..

Autre probléme moins connu : les gaz toxiques . Un vieux mac comme un vieil ordinateur degage des gaz toxiques qui peuvent donner des maladies tel que le cancer ...

Certains macs rouillent ou on le plastique qui devient cassant ...

Entre temps suiviennent les problemes de couples , de places , etc etc ....

Finalement , un jour on le montre aux jeunes generations , et ils vous regardent en pensant " pauvre gars" ou oh, c'est mignon ...

Et la machine termine au mieux chez un collectionneur au pire à la poubelle ...


----------



## SveDec (21 Août 2005)

cb75 a dit:
			
		

> Je donne (Paris 9ème)
> 
> - Starmax Motorola  3000/200 (clone Mac 4400) datant de 1997 avec moniteur 15 pouces (2002)
> - Powerbook 150 avec étui (1994)
> ...


Interessant 
Malheureusement je crains n'avoir plus un centimètre carré disponible pour en héberger un


----------



## MyHappyMac (23 Août 2005)

cb75 a dit:
			
		

> Je donne (Paris 9ème)
> 
> - Starmax Motorola  3000/200 (clone Mac 4400) datant de 1997 avec moniteur 15 pouces (2002)
> - Powerbook 150 avec étui (1994)
> ...



Salut !

Ton Starmax est un serveur linux PPC en puissance qui nous intéresserait beaucoup !

Dommage, on a pas encore de branche à Paris... mais on doit se rendre à Lille au courant du mois de Septembre pour récupèrer 80 postes dans une entreprise et on pourrait faire un petit détour par Paris avec le camion si tu l'as pas encore donné à qq'un! On se tient au courant.

En tous cas c'est sympa de penser à nous. On a besoin de gentils donateurs, d'autant que nos actions se concrétisent bien et les résultats sont encourageants.


----------



## blabla56 (31 Août 2005)

En ce qui me concerne, je doit avoir environ 5 ou 6 centris a vendre ou donner, est ce que cela intéresse quelqun.
Je crois aussi avoir un workgroup server

Ah oui, je suis sur Paris et c'est assez urgent, I need space in my place


----------



## Stéphane DEHAN (31 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

je suis interressé par les centris et l'AWS

quels sont les modèles concernés ?

réponse par mp et/ou par mail


----------



## garnus (31 Août 2005)

blabla56 a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne, je doit avoir environ 5 ou 6 centris a vendre ou donner, est ce que cela intéresse quelqun.
> Je crois aussi avoir un workgroup server
> 
> Ah oui, je suis sur Paris et c'est assez urgent, I need space in my place



Interesser par le workgroup serveur egalement pour mes ecoles 
les centris pourraient faire l'affaire egalement


----------



## blabla56 (31 Août 2005)

En effet je dois apporter quelques précisions:
Ces machines ne sont pas à moi, elles appartiennent à mon patron (qui fait du déstockage pour pouvoir récupérer de la place) qui tient à la sécurité de son entreprise, par conséquent, il se peut, que je ne puisse les donner/vendre sans oter le DD. DSL
De plus, il semblerait que le WS soit HS, je vais voir si c'est l'alim ou autre chose.

Cependant, voici la liste complete du matériel dont je dispose :

    - 4 Centris 650
    - 1 LC III
    - 1 WS 7250/120 (peut etre HS)
    - 2 Performa 6320

Voila, si il ya toujours des preneurs je vous tient au courant dès que possible.


----------



## blabla56 (31 Août 2005)

Finalement c bon pour le WS, il fonctionne.
Mais c toujours sans DD


----------



## garnus (31 Août 2005)

blabla56 a dit:
			
		

> Finalement c bon pour le WS, il fonctionne.
> Mais c toujours sans DD



Ben moi j'suis toujours preneur.. POssibilité de faire une convention de don entre notre commune et votre patron pour les ecoles...


----------



## zebigbug (31 Août 2005)

garnus a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'suis toujours preneur.. POssibilité de faire une convention de don entre notre commune et votre patron pour les ecoles...




C'est quoi une convention de don ?


----------



## blabla56 (1 Septembre 2005)

Oui c'est vrai c quoi une convention de don


----------



## garnus (1 Septembre 2005)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi une convention de don ?



C'est une convention que signe un etablissement public (une mairie, un hopital ,etc...) avec un donnateur stipulant le matériel qui est donné afin de préciser l'origine du matériel et de définir l'utilisation qui en sera faite. Je crois que certaines associations l'utilise aussi.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Septembre 2005)

blabla56 a dit:
			
		

> Cependant, voici la liste complete du matériel dont je dispose :
> 
> - 4 Centris 650
> - 1 LC III
> ...



Bonsoir,

S'il est encore temps, je serais bien intéressé par un (ou les deux) Performa 6320. Y-a-t-il le clavier, la souris et l'écran ?
Le problème réside sans doute dans la livraison car je suis en Savoie.

a+

:king:


----------



## blabla56 (5 Septembre 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Le problème réside sans doute dans la livraison car je suis en Savoie.



Ah oui c'est sur que ca va pas etre facile,
je vais en parler a mon boss.
T'es sur de ne pas monter à Paris das les deux semaines qui viennent    :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2005)

Pendant qu'on est dans les dons, je n'ai pas de Mac à donner, mais quelques trucs utiles pour de vieux Mac :

- Pour PowerBook G3 (du WallStreet au Pismo) : une barrette de 32 Mo de Ram (SD Ram PC 100) et un disque dur de 2 Go (pour n'importe quel portable avec disque dur IDE, voire même pour boitier externe USB2)

- Pour plus anciens : deux barrettes Simm EDO 72 broches, je pense de 4 ou 8 Mo chaque

- Pour plus vieux encore : un lot de 4 barrettes de 2 Mo (donc 8 en tout) Simm 30 broches, et plein de lots de barettes de 1 mo des mêmes Simm 30 broches, appariées par 8 pour un jeu, 4 pour trois ou quatre jeux, deux pour un ou 2 et quelques barrettes isolées, à tester pour voir si elles fonctionnent ensemble. (Les Simm 30 broches doivent généralement être appariées par deux identiques au moins)

Un lecteur de CD 24x SCSI (origine PM 5500)

Un lecteur de disquettes (même origine)

Une alimentation de SE30 en état, mais avec un connecteur à reconnecter (fils coupés, elle à servi à autre chose, mais j'ai gardé le connecteur)

Une imprimante à étiquettes (LabelWriter) série, manque l'alim (DC 20V), je dois avoir les pilotes, à vérifier.

Un doubleur série permettant de brancher soit deux imprimantes sur un seul Mac et de basculer (par bouton), soit de partager une imprimante entre deux mac.

Quelques vieux logiciels pour vieux Mac (certains sur disquettes, d'autres sur CD).

Je donne à qui vient chercher. Me contacter par MP


----------



## Seiken (5 Septembre 2005)

Je cède tout ou partie de :



Macintosh IIci + écran, clavier et souris apple d'origines et évidemment les câblesquivontavec. 
Performa 6200 + écran jesaisplustropquellemarque + clavier apple + souris apple + imprimante N&B laserwriter.
Performa 6200 (qui n'a pas démarré quand je l'ai essayé mais n'ayant pas poussé plus loin le test il est probablement possible de le réparer) + souris monobouton ps2 macally + lecteur zip (?) et lots de cartouches (44mb pour info, ce n'est peut être pas du zip je n'y connais rien... ).
J'habite Lyon dans le 1er arrondissement, me contacter via ce thread ou par mail si je ne réponds pas .


----------



## zebigbug (26 Septembre 2005)

Je donne un 5200 pour une personne qui souhaite recupérer un tube pas cher ( donc gratuit)
A venir chercher ou livrable sur paris ...

je ne sais pas ou jai mis la carte mére mais des que je la retrouve je la donne aussi ...
( mémoire inclus)

A venir chercher dans le 78 ou je peux livrer prés de la gare de lyon cette semaine ou debut semaine prochaine mais en semaine debut d'aprés midi gratuitement aussi ...

Voila ...


----------



## FdeB (26 Septembre 2005)

bonjour
j'ai deux lasers writer II NT en état de marche et un CRT rasterOps 17" à donner sur Paris République.
C'(est urgent j'ai besoin de place sinon c'est trottoir à contre-coeur...


----------



## zebigbug (26 Septembre 2005)

FdeB a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> j'ai deux lasers writer II NT en état de marche et un CRT rasterOps 17" à donner sur Paris République.
> C'(est urgent j'ai besoin de place sinon c'est trotoir à contre-coeur...




jetter du matériel qui peut servir , cela me faire mal au coeur !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2005)

J'ai deux modems internes 33,6 comslot 2 (pour PowerMac 5400, 6400, 5500 ou 6500), ainsi qu'une barrette de cache L2 de 256 Ko pour les mêmes machines (sur un 5400 160 ou 180 qui en est dépourvu, on peut constater avec, une très nette amélioration des performances, de l'ordre de 15 à 20% plus rapide).

Je donne à qui vient chercher, mais vu le faible volume, une solution postale peut être envisagée. Si vous êtes intéressé, contactez moi par MP


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (13 Novembre 2005)

Par amour des boîtes à pizzas, je veut bien récupérer un ou plusieurs Mac LC (quelque soit la version) à condition qu'il y ait au moins un clavier+souris et un écran compatible dans le lot (Je me lance dans la résurrection de Mac, donc je n'ai pas de vieux matériel Mac)

Sur l'Aude.  (Je sais, c'est peine perdue sur ma région...)


Bonne soirée quand même !


----------



## OrdinoMac (14 Novembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Par amour des boîtes à pizzas, je veut bien récupérer un ou plusieurs Mac LC (quelque soit la version) à condition qu'il y ait au moins un clavier+souris et un écran compatible dans le lot (Je me lance dans la résurrection de Mac, donc je n'ai pas de vieux matériel Mac)
> 
> Sur l'Aude.  (Je sais, c'est peine perdue sur ma région...)
> 
> ...




Bonsoir,

Je peux te proposer un ou deux LC mais je n'ai pas l'écran qui va avec.
Sur l'Herault (pas trop loin de l'Aude)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Novembre 2005)

OrdinoMac a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je peux te proposer un ou deux LC mais je n'ai pas l'écran qui va avec.
> Sur l'Herault (pas trop loin de l'Aude)


Harf... j'en ai discuté avec Madame, et elle est vraiment pas d'accord... Elle sera surprise le jour où elle voudra aller en Espagne avec moi.

ça tombe donc à l'eau....  Fini les belles boites à Pizza signé Apple. Du moins, il faudra que je réessaye plus tard... pour Noël par exemple....

Merci quand même :snif:


----------



## richard11 (16 Novembre 2005)

bonjour!
Je cherche un mac, quelqu'un en aurait un?
Mes moyen ne me permette pas de pouvoir en acheter une de ces merveilles, je suis pour le moment avec un pc  386 qui broute vraiment! je vous remercie!


----------



## Piyo (17 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Moi je peux ramasser des mac se/30, se, classic ou classic II. Alors ceux que ça leur intéresse, j'abite au Canada dans la province du Québec.


----------



## Bernique (17 Novembre 2005)

J'ai un Mac Classic à donner sur Paris, avec un modem type minitel. Parfait état, MacOS7.


----------



## Piyo (18 Novembre 2005)

Pourrais-tu l'envoyer par la poste?


----------



## Berthold (20 Novembre 2005)

Je cherche à compléter mon réseau :

Je suis instit, dans la classe trois Macs tournent sous Mac Os 9.1 :
un performa, deux powerMacs, un 200 et un 225.
Le performa et le PM200 sont en réseau AppleTalk par le port imprimante, partageant une LaserWriter 300, branchée sur le port modem du PM200.

Je voudrais joindre le PM225 au petit réseau, mais je n'ai rien pour ça.

À partir de 3 macs il doit me falloir des boitiers... si quelqu'un a ça qui traîne... et quelques câbles...

(je suis entre Bourg en Bresse et Chalon/Saône)


----------



## brancat (20 Novembre 2005)

Je dois avoir deux ou trois boîtiers (et leurs cables). Envoie-moi ton adresse postale par MP.


----------



## Bernique (21 Novembre 2005)

Piyo a dit:
			
		

> Pourrais-tu l'envoyer par la poste?


 
Désolé, mais je ne souhaite pas y passer du temps. Si je trouve personne pour venir le prendre sur Paris, je pourrais alors envisager de l'envoyer.


----------



## furiet (21 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour
Etes-vous toujours intéresssé par des vieux Macs ? J'ai un Performa 5200, des logiciels sur disquettes, des disques durs externes, je suis à Paris


----------



## tantoillane (21 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Si quelqun a du matos pour un power mac 7200 sous 9.2. En fait tout ce qui peut le "costomisé"    RAM carte graphique ( ATI RAGE 7000 ), DD ... 

Sinon c'est quoi tes logiciels furiet ?? je cherche un dictionnaire allemand-français / français-allemand qui tourne sous 9 et freeware, mais j'ai jamais trouvé 

Merci :love:


----------



## SveDec (21 Novembre 2005)

Je serais interéssé par ton (tes) DD externes, peux-tu nous en dire un peu plus ?


----------



## furiet (22 Novembre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Je serais interéssé par ton (tes) DD externes, peux-tu nous en dire un peu plus ?


 disque dur externe SCSI 2 Go, lecteur SCSI externe de cartouches 2 Go avec 2 cartouches


----------



## SveDec (22 Novembre 2005)

Je ne sais pas si mon Performa marche toujours ... Tu es pressé de t'en débarasser ?
Si quelqu'un d'autre les veux, qu'il les prennent, que je vois si je peux en faire quelque chose, de ces DD


----------



## tantoillane (22 Novembre 2005)

vous pensez que ça peut marcher sur mon 7200, c'est du SCSI, ça devrait ....?? surtout que 2 GO, c'est déjà plus du double de ce que j'ai déjà


----------



## Berthold (22 Novembre 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> vous pensez que ça peut marcher sur mon 7200, c'est du SCSI, ça devrait ....?? surtout que 2 GO, c'est déjà plus du double de ce que j'ai déjà


Oui a priori. J'ai un DD externe 2 Go en SCSI sur un Performa 6320 dont le DD interne est de 1,2 Go, sans souci.


----------



## tantoillane (22 Novembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Oui a priori. J'ai un DD externe 2 Go en SCSI sur un Performa 6320 dont le DD interne est de 1,2 Go, sans souci.



Eeeeuuuuuuh oups, moi je parlais d'un POWER MAC 7200 ... ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2005)

C'est pareil


----------



## tantoillane (22 Novembre 2005)

cool merci, biensûr si tu retrouve ton performa y a pas de soucis, SveDec   premier là, premier servis


----------



## richard11 (22 Novembre 2005)

j'habite dans le tarn !
Quelqu'un aurait t'il un mac qu'il ne fait plus rien?
Je vous remercie!
Je peut payer les frais de port!
merci!


----------



## SveDec (22 Novembre 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> cool merci, biensûr si tu retrouve ton performa y a pas de soucis, SveDec   premier là, premier servis


Sympa 
Mais attention, ça peut durer quelques mois avant que je sache s'il marche (et quel modèle c'est, je m'en souviens plus :s), car il n'est pas chez moi, donc va falloir être patient ^^
Et si c'est vraiment pressé, on peut discuter d'un don de priorité


----------



## tantoillane (23 Novembre 2005)

Bin, si furiet, n'est pas pressé de s'en débarrassé..... on va faire monter le suspense


----------



## tedy (23 Novembre 2005)

furiet a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Etes-vous toujours intéresssé par des vieux Macs ? J'ai un Performa 5200, des logiciels sur disquettes, des disques durs externes, je suis à Paris



Je serai eventuellement intéressé par ton performa les logiciels et par un disque dur ou plus  
Maintenant si j'arrive apres la bataille.... 

En revanche je ne rentre en france que le 17 décembre... 

Par avance merci

Voili voila


----------



## richard11 (26 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour!
Suis toujours a la recherche d'un mac pouvant surfer sur le net, suis dans le tarn mais peut payer les frais de port!
Merci !
 mon e-mail


----------



## tantoillane (27 Novembre 2005)

furiet à disparu     


une semaine sans poster sur macgé, c'est pas bon signe


----------



## Langellier (29 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour
Une société de Toulouse m'a contacté pour *donner* ses macintoshs. Habitant la Normandie, j'hésite à me rendre là-bas  
Si un toulousin était intéressé, qu'il m'envoie un message personnel que je puisse le mettre en relation avec cette société. 
Si je peux faire un heureux et éviter la casse....


----------



## tantoillane (29 Novembre 2005)

Langellier a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Une société de Toulouse m'a contacté pour *donner* ses macintoshs. Habitant la Normandie, j'hésite à me rendre là-bas
> Si un toulousin était intéressé, qu'il m'envoie un message personnel que je puisse le mettre en relation avec cette société.
> Si je peux faire un heureux et éviter la casse....


C'est richard11 qui va être content


----------



## richard11 (29 Novembre 2005)

Oui suis content, mais c'est ou?
Merci quand meme !


----------



## tantoillane (29 Novembre 2005)

bin tu lui envoies un message privé ....


----------



## richard11 (29 Novembre 2005)

c'est deja fait!
merci quand meme!
:sleep:


----------



## zebigbug (7 Décembre 2005)

J'ai un ecran 14 pouces a donner , il fonctionne parfaitement 

et en plus il a deux enceintes intégrés ..

Prés de Sartrouville 78 - a quelques minutes de la defense ..


----------



## zebigbug (7 Décembre 2005)

j'ai vu qu'une association de protection des animaux recherchaient du materiel informatique 
dont un ordinateur pour surfer sur le net et diverses bricoles ..

Si un parisien a du materiel a se debaraser , je peux lui laisser les coordonnées de la présidente de l'asso en MP ...

merci pour eux ...


----------



## OrdinoMac (7 Décembre 2005)

Langellier a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Une société de Toulouse m'a contacté pour *donner* ses macintoshs. Habitant la Normandie, j'hésite à me rendre là-bas
> Si un toulousin était intéressé, qu'il m'envoie un message personnel que je puisse le mettre en relation avec cette société.
> Si je peux faire un heureux et éviter la casse....



Si c'est encore d'actualité ça peut intéresser les gens de silicium. (silicium.org)


----------



## zebigbug (7 Décembre 2005)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu qu'une association de protection des animaux recherchaient du materiel informatique
> dont un ordinateur pour surfer sur le net et diverses bricoles ..
> 
> Si un parisien a du materiel a se debaraser , je peux lui laisser les coordonnées de la présidente de l'asso en MP ...
> ...



J'oubliais l'association est sur Paris ...


----------



## SveDec (7 Décembre 2005)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un ecran 14 pouces a donner , il fonctionne parfaitement
> 
> et en plus il a deux enceintes intégrés ..
> 
> Prés de Sartrouville 78 - a quelques minutes de la defense ..


Interessé 
Quelle connectique a-t-il ? ^^


----------



## zebigbug (7 Décembre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Interessé
> Quelle connectique a-t-il ? ^^



Tu peux le brancher sur un mac old world 

mac lc , mac SI , mac cx , etce tc ..

A ce propos je recherche des berceaux de disques durs pour Mac SI ...


Le tube est nickel , pas de trace sur ll'ecran


----------



## SveDec (7 Décembre 2005)

Et on peut le brancher via un adaptateur à des Macs plus récents (jusqu'au Mac mini par exemple) ?


----------



## zebigbug (7 Décembre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Et on peut le brancher via un adaptateur à des Macs plus récents (jusqu'au Mac mini par exemple) ?



explique ce que tu veux faire ce sera plus simple ...

Technologiquement tout est possible ...

La question est de trouver la technologie ...

Par un mac mini , il faudrait mettre un adaptateur mac - vga puis mettre un adapteur pour le vga ...



Bref , autant acheter un ecran neuf cela te reviendra moins cher 

Ce type d'écran n'est valable que pour les collectionneurs de vieux macs ou pour faire du spare ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2005)

Cet aprem, je viens de retrouver un jeu complet de disquettes (d'origine) pour l'installation du système 7.0x. Pour autant que je puisse ne juger, elles sont en état (j'ai pu en copier le contenu sur mon disque dur sans erreur de disque). Si ça peut rendre service à quelqu'un, un p'tit MP ...


----------



## SveDec (8 Décembre 2005)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> explique ce que tu veux faire ce sera plus simple ...
> 
> Technologiquement tout est possible ...
> 
> ...


ok je laisse tomber alors, j'en aurais eu besoin pour un ordinateur trop récent :s
Au suivant donc ^^


----------



## MyHappyMac (14 Décembre 2005)

Salut à tous !

Un cabinet de graphistes vient de donnerà notre asso "Technologie sans frontières" des moniteurs 21 pouces Multiscan Apple et un Nec Multisync 21". Comme nous ne fournissons que des stations de travail buraeutique et scientifique (les ordis que nous avons ont de petites cartes vidéo) nous souhaitons vendre ces moniteurs pour acheter de la ram, des disques durs et des pièces détachées, ce dont on a le plus besoin.

Alors si il y en a parmi vous qui veulent se faire plaisir tout en faisant une bonne action, on a deux Apple et un Nec à vendre et ils sont magnifiques. On en a gardé deux pour notre labo de tests et franchement c'est la classe !

On échange aussi 1 moniteur contre un PC P3 ou P4 complet si quelqu'un est intéressé. Sinon on en demande 250 euros pièce.

Envoyez nous un petit MP
Sinon, on est toujours intéressés par des dons de ClônesPPC, G3 ou G4 en boitier tour pour faire des serveurs.

Merci à tous 







Edit GlobalCut : 
Pour la prochaine fois, petites annonces de vente ou d'achat c'est par ici.
Merci de garder cet endroit pour les dons


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Edit GlobalCut
> 
> Pas malin de citer en laissant l'adresse



Mince, t'as raison, j'ai voulu faire vite, un poil trop, désolé


----------



## MyHappyMac (14 Décembre 2005)

Merci les gars !

Je bosse dans l'humanitaire et je suis pas un habitué des forums alors tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil...
Comment je peux supprimer le post avec l'adresse ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Décembre 2005)

Je l'ai retiré 

Sinon pour modifier un message appuye sur le bouton editer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en bas de ton message


----------



## MyHappyMac (14 Décembre 2005)

C'est bon g trouvé ! Merci de soutenir les "membres junior". J'ai découvert le forum il n'y a pas trés longtemps alors... excusez mon ignorance.


----------



## MyHappyMac (14 Décembre 2005)

Avec tout ça j'ai oublié ce que je voulais mettre dans mon message à l'origine...
J'ai un IIvi et un LCIII à donner sur Nice. Ils fonctionnent très bien et sont tout propres en syst.7.0 ou 7.1, je sais plus.
 J'ai aussi un 21" noir et blanc Formac avec sa carte pour Mac II uniquement à priori mais pas sûr vu que c'est une carte nubus... J'ai pas testé sur autre chose que mon IIsi.
Tout ça c'est sur Nice alors, un petit MP et c'est à vous !
@+


----------



## zebigbug (15 Décembre 2005)

MyHappyMac a dit:
			
		

> Avec tout ça j'ai oublié ce que je voulais mettre dans mon message à l'origine...
> J'ai un IIvi et un LCIII à donner sur Nice. Ils fonctionnent très bien et sont tout propres en syst.7.0 ou 7.1, je sais plus.
> J'ai aussi un 21" noir et blanc Formac avec sa carte pour Mac II uniquement à priori mais pas sûr vu que c'est une carte nubus... J'ai pas testé sur autre chose que mon IIsi.
> Tout ça c'est sur Nice alors, un petit MP et c'est à vous !
> @+



POurquoi les gens qui ont des macs SI à donner sont ils à 500 kms de chez moi 

je recherche des piéces des supports de disques durs pour MAc SI ..

echange possible, cafe possible, bise possible ( seulement si blonde avec forte poitrine )


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Décembre 2005)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> POurquoi les gens qui ont des macs SI à donner sont ils à 500 kms de chez moi



Et si tu nous disais où tu habites


----------



## zebigbug (15 Décembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu nous disais où tu habites




La colére , le désespoir ,  la rage , la  ... heu , distraction  fait que j'ai oublié ..


Je suis dans le 78 prés de Sartrouville ..


----------



## MyHappyMac (15 Décembre 2005)

Hey !

Tu peux sècher tes larmes, c'est un IIvi que je donne, le IIsi, je l'ai je le garde !
Je vais souvent dans les Yvelines, mais te ramener un IIvi sous la bras dans l'avion risque d'être peu pratique... et vu que je suis pas blonde ni à forte poitrine je me contenterai pas d'une bise  
@+


----------



## zebigbug (15 Décembre 2005)

MyHappyMac a dit:
			
		

> Hey !
> et vu que je suis pas blonde ni à forte poitrine je me contenterai pas d'une bise
> @+



Quoi 2 bises !  

Tu ne trouves pas que tu abuses !



Sinon plus sérieux , si quelqu'un à un SI je suis pret à l'echange ..


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2005)

Là, j'ai pas tout compris, le II SI était une infâme daube, le II VI était bien meilleur ???

EDIT : Nan, j'confond, c'est le II VX qu'était rapide, entre VI et VX, c'est le contraire d'entre CI et CX.


----------



## zebigbug (15 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'ai pas tout compris, le II SI était une infâme daube, le II VI était bien meilleur ???
> 
> EDIT : Nan, j'confond, c'est le II VX qu'était rapide, entre VI et VX, c'est le contraire d'entre CI et CX.




Il y a deux generations de SI , les buggés et l'autre ...

le SI était dans la serie des low cost ...

Mais aujourd'hui c'est une machine pour collectionneurs mordus car elle n'a pas de valeur sur le marché ... comme le VI et VX ...

Le CI et le CX ont une belle gueule ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2005)

Oui, mais si le CI avait un moteur sous le capot, le CX, lui, ne valait pas mieux que le SI.


----------



## Langellier (18 Décembre 2005)

Langellier a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Une société de Toulouse m'a contacté pour *donner* ses macintoshs. Habitant la Normandie, j'hésite à me rendre là-bas
> Si un toulousin était intéressé, qu'il m'envoie un message personnel que je puisse le mettre en relation avec cette société.
> Si je peux faire un heureux et éviter la casse....



Cette société a déjà fait un heureux sur ce forum,
Il en reste encore 1


----------



## Piyo (21 Décembre 2005)

J'attend toujours de vos nouvelle pour ceux qui veulent se débarasser de leur mac comme: se, se/30, classic, classic 2. :sleep:


----------



## zebigbug (21 Décembre 2005)

Piyo a dit:
			
		

> J'attend toujours de vos nouvelle pour ceux qui veulent se débarasser de leur mac comme: se, se/30, classic, classic 2. :sleep:




Moi idem , pour des lisa , classic couleur , porshe 912 ( 911 trop commun )


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2005)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Moi idem , pour des lisa , classic couleur , porshe 912 ( 911 trop commun )



Tu préfèrerais pas une Porsche 913 ? Tu sais que pour faire une 912, on prenait une 911, et on ôtait deux cylindres, eh bien, avec les deux cylindres ôtés, on faisait la Porsche 913, qui, pour des raisons commerciales, était vendue par Citroën, sous l'appellation Citroën AZ !


----------



## tantoillane (21 Décembre 2005)

vraiment ?????? :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:   






   ​


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> vraiment ?????? :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, en fait, c'était l'AZL, le modèle "luxe", quoi !


----------



## zebigbug (21 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu préfèrerais pas une Porsche 913 ? Tu sais que pour faire une 912, on prenait une 911, et on ôtait deux cylindres, eh bien, avec les deux cylindres ôtés, on faisait la Porsche 913, qui, pour des raisons commerciales, était vendue par Citroën, sous l'appellation Citroën AZ !




La 912 a existé , elle est devenu plus rare et plus chére plus que la 911

Voir la pièce jointe 8019


Par contre , je cherche une 2 CV turbo !
Elle était doté de deux chevaux et un âne


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2005)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> La 912 a existé , elle est devenu plus rare et plus chére plus que la 911
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 8019
> 
> ...



Mais je sais, cher ami, c'était une 911 dépouillée, sur le plan équipement, et munie d'un moteur 4 cylindres de 1,8 litres (le 2,7 litres de la 911 amputé de deux cylindres),d'où mon post. 

Bon, par contre, la 913 ... :sifle; 

Quand à la 2CV turbo, il y avait mieux, à la fin des années 50 et au tout début des années 60, certains ont gonflés leur "deux pattes" en y greffant le moteur de 850 cc de la Dyna panhard, d'abord, puis de la PL 17, parfois en version "Tigre", ce qui faisait une "Deuche" d'environ 45/50 ch (S.A.E).


----------



## zebigbug (21 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, en fait, c'était l'AZL, le modèle "luxe", quoi !



Mais tu as raison

cabriolet d'origine 

Air cooled 

4 roues

direction hyper precise 

suspension souple

trés économique

Un regret il n'y a jamais eu de version TDI 

Dommage pour ce super car 


http://www.supercars.net/garages/MooSquad/7v2.html


Voir la pièce jointe 8020


----------



## zebigbug (21 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mais je sais, cher ami, c'était une 911 dépouillée, sur le plan équipement, et munie d'un moteur 4 cylindres de 1,8 litres (le 2,7 litres de la 911 amputé de deux cylindres),d'où mon post.
> 
> Bon, par contre, la 913 ... :sifle;
> 
> Quand à la 2CV turbo, il y avait mieux, à la fin des années 50 et au tout début des années 60, certains ont gonflés leur "deux pattes" en y greffant le moteur de 850 cc de la Dyna panhard, d'abord, puis de la PL 17, parfois en version "Tigre", ce qui faisait une "Deuche" d'environ 45/50 ch (S.A.E).



Ce n'est pas un moteur de GSA que certains ont greffé sur les deudeuches ?

Je me renseignerais à ce propos lors d'un RDV gazoline à Bailly   

En air cooled je prefere les cox , 

Non je n'echange pas de cox contre des lisa même en état neuf


----------



## Psygod (22 Décembre 2005)

Langellier a dit:
			
		

> Cette société a déjà fait un heureux sur ce forum,
> Il en reste encore 1



'lut

est il possible de connaitre le matos en question ... j'ai un pote qui serait intéressé mais puisqu'il possède déjà plus de 15 Macs, il se déplacera pas pour un matos similaire
Néanmoins, si le 'tos est intéressant, il fera 200 bornes sans problèmes je pense

Thanx


----------



## yaelb (23 Décembre 2005)

je ne savais pas qu'il y avait des personnes qui donnaient leurs vieux macs !
Moi je suis au chomage et vis seule avec mes deux enfants à Paris. Si il y en avait parmi vous qui veuille se débarasser d'un mac, nous serions tellement contentes d'en profiter.
je peux donner une petite somme en échange.
Est-ce que mes filles pourraient jouer avec des cd roms ?
merci a bientôt !


----------



## zebigbug (23 Décembre 2005)

yaelb a dit:
			
		

> je ne savais pas qu'il y avait des personnes qui donnaient leurs vieux macs !
> Moi je suis au chomage et vis seule avec mes deux enfants à Paris. Si il y en avait parmi vous qui veuille se débarasser d'un mac, nous serions tellement contentes d'en profiter.
> je peux donner une petite somme en échange.
> Est-ce que mes filles pourraient jouer avec des cd roms ?
> merci a bientôt !




Salut , ne t'entends pas a un g4 ou un portable tu vas etre déçu ;-)

Un lien pour des jeux mac et pc .

http://www.abandonware-france.org/


----------



## tantoillane (23 Décembre 2005)

bah, .... dans 15, 20 ans, on commencera à s'en débarrasser ...;


----------



## zebigbug (23 Décembre 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> bah, .... dans 15, 20 ans, on commencera à s'en débarrasser ...;



Plus rapidement , le mactel arrive un g3 ou un g4 ne vaudra rien dans deux ans maxi ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Décembre 2005)

Hello folks,

J'ai un graveur SCSI externe qui m'encombre. C'est un Yamaha 6x/4x/16x interne monté dans un boitier Plextor, via un bricolage qui fait qu'il n'est malheureusement pas possible de changer de N° SCSI sans ouvrir (il est sur 2, choisi parce que peu usité). Par contre, il fonctionne parfaitement, et n'a besoin d'aucun pilote, juste d'un logiciel de gravure (toast, Burn ou autre), et d'une extension système  (que je peux fournir) pour être utilisé en tant que lecteur (sinon, il grave mais ne lit pas).

Je le gardais pour une sombre affaire de connexion de scanner, mais ayant trouvé le câble adéquat pour le scanner, il ne m'est plus d'aucune utilité. Je le donne à qui vient le chercher (livraison possible sur Paris).

Me contacter par MP


----------



## OrdinoMac (23 Décembre 2005)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Plus rapidement , le mactel arrive un g3 ou un g4 ne vaudra rien dans deux ans maxi ...


mets moi en quelque'uns de coté. je viendrai te les acheter à ce moment là


----------



## Berthold (27 Décembre 2005)

yaelb a dit:
			
		

> je ne savais pas qu'il y avait des personnes qui donnaient leurs vieux macs !
> Moi je suis au chomage et vis seule avec mes deux enfants à Paris. Si il y en avait parmi vous qui veuille se débarasser d'un mac, nous serions tellement contentes d'en profiter.
> je peux donner une petite somme en échange.
> Est-ce que mes filles pourraient jouer avec des cd roms ?
> merci a bientôt !


Mes enfants jouaient jusqu'à il n'y a pas si longtemps sur un vieux Performa (ou PowerMac, je ne sais plus) sous Mac OS 9.1. Évidemment, c'était limité et peu de jeux passaient, mais tout dépend comment on leur présente la chose... en fouillant un peu, pas mal de jeux sont encore disponibles en médiathèque...


----------



## mad'doc (28 Décembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Mes enfants jouaient jusqu'à il n'y a pas si longtemps sur un vieux Performa (ou PowerMac, je ne sais plus) sous Mac OS 9.1. Évidemment, c'était limité et peu de jeux passaient, mais tout dépend comment on leur présente la chose... en fouillant un peu, pas mal de jeux sont encore disponibles en médiathèque...


Même si la logithèque Mac n'était pas aussi fournie que sur PC (c'est d'ailleurs toujours le cas), il y a toujours pas mal de jeux intéressants sous OS 9.x et antérieur comme la collection des Lucas Art (The Dig, Full Throttle, Indiana Jones, etc...) mais aussi pas mal de jeux ludo-éducatif pour les plus jeunes.
Il faut fouiller sur le Net et chercher dans les jeux d'occasion qui doivent se vendre pour quelques euros


----------



## Zoots (28 Décembre 2005)

Piyo a dit:
			
		

> J'attend toujours de vos nouvelle pour ceux qui veulent se débarasser de leur mac comme: se, se/30, classic, classic 2. :sleep:


 
Bonjour,

j'ai à donner (je préfère proposer avant de mettre à la benne):
Powerbook 170 (mais batterie HS, et sans batterie on ne peut pas mettre la machine en marche) avec bloc alim
Imprimante Stylewriter avec bloc alim
Imprimante laser couleur Laser Writer 12/660 PS (un monstre)

A prendre en région parisienne ouest

a bientot


----------



## SveDec (28 Décembre 2005)

Euh, pour la vieille histoire de disque dur (je vous avait promis que ça mettrait du temps ^^), je vais le prendre sauf si certains en ont un besoin super important et urgent ^^
Enfin je dis ça, c'est si notre cher donateur veut bien nous donner signe de vie :/
Et sinon je cherche un clavier (USB de préférence), quelqu'un en a un de dispo ? :s


----------



## Langellier (28 Décembre 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Est il possible de connaitre le matos en question ... j'ai un pote qui serait intéressé mais puisqu'il possède déjà plus de 15 Macs, il se déplacera pas pour un matos similaire
> Néanmoins, si le 'tos est intéressant, il fera 200 bornes sans problèmes je pense
> Thanx


Je vous ai envoyé un message privé avec coordonnées de la société.
BL


----------



## tedy (28 Décembre 2005)

Zoots a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai à donner (je préfère proposer avant de mettre à la benne):
> Powerbook 170 (mais batterie HS, et sans batterie on ne peut pas mettre la machine en marche) avec bloc alim
> ...




Bonjour je serai eventuellement intéressé par votre imprimante LaserWriter 12/660 PS.
Pensez vous qu'il est possible de la mettre en reseau via un routeur pour un imac G3, un Pc, un Powerbook (via wifi) et un mac mini???

Par avance merci


----------



## Lefranc (29 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, je suis professeur sur Paris. Nous avons un petit réseau informatique dans lequel on trouve encore... des Mac LC.

Si vous habitez en région parisienne et que vous avez de vieux Mac que vous accepteriez de léguer, pensez à nous, svp.

Je pense qu'il est important de développer l'intérêt des jeunes pour l'univers Macintosh : c'est ainsi qu'on étendra notre communauté.


----------



## zebigbug (29 Décembre 2005)

Lefranc a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je suis professeur sur Paris. Nous avons un petit réseau informatique dans lequel on trouve encore... des Mac LC.
> 
> Si vous habitez en région parisienne et que vous avez de vieux Mac que vous accepteriez de léguer, pensez à nous, svp.
> 
> Je pense qu'il est important de développer l'intérêt des jeunes pour l'univers Macintosh : c'est ainsi qu'on étendra notre communauté.



Les piéces détachées ou les ecrans cela vous intéréssent (mais pas avant janvier) ?

Si oui contact par mail ...

J'en profite pour demander des berceaux de disques durs pour Mac SI , s'il y a quelqu'un qu'il pense à moi ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2005)

Lefranc a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je suis professeur sur Paris. Nous avons un petit réseau informatique dans lequel on trouve encore... des Mac LC.
> 
> Si vous habitez en région parisienne et que vous avez de vieux Mac que vous accepteriez de léguer, pensez à nous, svp.
> 
> Je pense qu'il est important de développer l'intérêt des jeunes pour l'univers Macintosh : c'est ainsi qu'on étendra notre communauté.



Je viens de tomber sur un plan pour récupérer, pour ma fille de dix ans, un iBook "palourde". Si ce plan fonctionne (je le saurais en janvier ou février), je pourrais donner un PowerMacintosh 5500/275 (couleur "Anthracite") dopé par une carte Sonnet G3/400 Mhz (trois fois plus rapide qu'un 5500/225 d'origine, performance globale équivalente à celle d'un iMac 333 ou 350 Mhz), un disque dur de 20 ou 40 Go (me souviens plus bien de ce que j'ai mis, 40, je crois) et 128 Mo de Ram. Il tourne (très bien) sous Mac OS 9.2.2, malheureusement, pour cause de carte G3 de type L2, impossible de le passer sous "X". Il à aussi une carte d'acquisition vidéo, une carte Tuner TV/tuner FM, et une carte réseau (comslot II)10 base T (RJ 45). Son emplacement PCI est libre, il est possible d'y installer une carte USB ou USB/Firewire.

Si mon plan "Palourde" fonctionne, je te le réserve, je te recontacterais alors par MP.


----------



## Lefranc (30 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour votre aide, zebigbug et Pascal77. 

N'hésitez pas à me contacter par MP ou par mail en janvier.


----------



## Madmac (30 Décembre 2005)

J'ai un SE 30 avec clavier et souris dans une belle sacoche transportable sur Grenoble.
si ça interresse quelqu'un, c'est gratuit. (même si un don à l'association d'aide aux personnes en difficulté fera plaisir... )

pas encore testé, mais ce sera fait semaine prochaine.


----------



## Berthold (31 Décembre 2005)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un SE 30 avec clavier et souris dans une belle sacoche transportable sur Grenoble.
> si ça interresse quelqu'un, c'est gratuit. (même si un don à l'association d'aide aux personnes en difficulté fera plaisir... )
> 
> pas encore testé, mais ce sera fait semaine prochaine.


Si il est encore disponible, ça peut m'intéresser pour une école. J'ai de la famille presque grenobloise qui pourrait peut-être le récupérer.


----------



## Gloubi99 (2 Janvier 2006)

Gloubi99 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je donne
> 1 Mac Classic
> ...



*|!|* Ce matériel va partir à la décharge dans une semaine...


----------



## Gloubi99 (2 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir,

A donner:
un modem fax externe 14400 bps avec câble, disquettes, CD d'installation, etc.

Dans une semaine ceci part à la poubelle si personne ne se manifeste!


----------



## tantoillane (2 Janvier 2006)

effectivement SveDec, n'as pas donné de signe de vie depuis belle lurette


----------



## Lefranc (2 Janvier 2006)

> Ce matériel va partir à la décharge dans une semaine...


 
Attends, arrête ! Ne jette pas ça !

Moi, je n'ai pas la possibilité de venir dans le canton de Vaud en ce moment (je suis à Paris), mais quelqu'un pourra sûrement le faire.


----------



## Gloubi99 (2 Janvier 2006)

Lefranc a dit:
			
		

> Attends, arrête ! Ne jette pas ça !
> 
> Moi, je n'ai pas la possibilité de venir dans le canton de Vaud en ce moment (je suis à Paris), mais quelqu'un pourra sûrement le faire.



Ok,
J'attend de vos nouvelles.


----------



## zebigbug (6 Janvier 2006)

Gloubi99 a dit:
			
		

> *|!|* Ce matériel va partir à la décharge dans une semaine...


 
CA me fait mal de lire cela ..


----------



## Gloubi99 (6 Janvier 2006)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> CA me fait mal de lire cela ..


Moi aussi, mais quand on doit faire de la place, j'ai pas trop le choix à moins que tu me trouve rapidement une autre solution...


----------



## OrdinoMac (6 Janvier 2006)

Gloubi99 a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, mais quand on doit faire de la place, j'ai pas trop le choix à moins que tu me trouve rapidement une autre solution...



est-ce qu bolo ne serait pas preneur de ces matériels ?
Il me semble qu'il est sur Lausanne.


----------



## Gloubi99 (6 Janvier 2006)

OrdinoMac a dit:
			
		

> est-ce qu bolo ne serait pas preneur de ces matériels ?
> Il me semble qu'il est sur Lausanne.


J'attend sa réponse...


----------



## Madmac (7 Janvier 2006)

Gloubi99 a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, mais quand on doit faire de la place, j'ai pas trop le choix à moins que tu me trouve rapidement une autre solution...



Il n'existe pas une association de type Emmaüs ou Ozanam en Suisse.
Nous avons aussi Grenoble Solidarité, à Gre...
Ils revendent ou donnent suivant les besoins... et ça aide des gens dans la mouise...
le SE 30 dont je parlais, à trouver preneur comme ça.


----------



## Tiki10 (10 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai à donner une unité centrale PowerMac6100, mémoire cache, carte graphique radius ( je ne sais plus laquelle, mais elle affiche 1 milliers de couleur ( enfin, je crois )), CDRom apple, 40Mo de ram, modem, SANS disque dur, clavier, souris.

J'habite Domont (95)

Mon mail : vloubry(retirezça)@free.fr

Tiki


----------



## SveDec (12 Janvier 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> effectivement SveDec, n'as pas donné de signe de vie depuis belle lurette


Hein quoi ? Si, je suis là !!


----------



## paul 5175 (20 Janvier 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plusieurs LC, avec des écrans et des pièces à donner.
> Deux conditions :
> 1- association ou éducation nationale
> 2- venir les chercher (satrouville, Yvelines)


Je suis en panne du système pour un LC 630 suite à la perte du CD. Pouvez-vous me dépanner, par exemple me graver une copie de votre CD ou des disquettes système. Bien sûr les frais seraient tous à ma charge. D'avance merci.


----------



## paul 5175 (20 Janvier 2006)

Une perte et une panne sur un LC 630 me conduit à rechercher un system pour reconstituer l'ancien donné à un ami. Le CD system serait mon souhait. Bien sûr les frais seraient à ma charge (CD, frais postaux et autres éventuels)


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2006)

paul 5175 a dit:
			
		

> Une perte et une panne sur un LC 630 me conduit à rechercher un system pour reconstituer l'ancien donné à un ami. Le CD system serait mon souhait. Bien sûr les frais seraient à ma charge (CD, frais postaux et autres éventuels)



Pourquoi ne pas simplement télécharger sur cette page du site d'Apple un système 7.5.3, et la mise à jour 7.5.5, et graver toi même ce CD ?


----------



## kertruc (20 Janvier 2006)

Surtout que ça fait mille ans que ces machines ont été données


----------



## zebigbug (23 Janvier 2006)

paul 5175 a dit:
			
		

> Une perte et une panne sur un LC 630 me conduit à rechercher un system pour reconstituer l'ancien donné à un ami. Le CD system serait mon souhait. Bien sûr les frais seraient à ma charge (CD, frais postaux et autres éventuels)



précise la ville  où tu habites ... 


Si tu n'as pas reçu de réponse , j'ai cela dans mon bazar 

---> contact en privée pour la suite ...


----------



## zebigbug (27 Janvier 2006)

paul 5175 a dit:
			
		

> Une perte et une panne sur un LC 630 me conduit à rechercher un system pour reconstituer l'ancien donné à un ami. Le CD system serait mon souhait. Bien sûr les frais seraient à ma charge (CD, frais postaux et autres éventuels)




Tu as trouvé sinon , je te le recherche dans mon bazar


----------



## wizzz (27 Janvier 2006)

Je suis bénévole à la Croix Rouge du 10ème et nous avons du matériel mac que nous vendons pas cher du tout : écran, UC, Imprimantes, cables...
Si ça intéresse les parisiens, contactez-moi !!!


----------



## wizzz (27 Janvier 2006)

... et aussi des claviers, des souris,...même peints parfois !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Janvier 2006)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bénévole à la Croix Rouge du 10ème et nous avons du matériel mac que nous vendons pas cher du tout : écran, UC, Imprimantes, cables...
> Si ça intéresse les parisiens, contactez-moi !!!


Pour les ventes, il y a les nouvelles petites annonces


----------



## wizzz (27 Janvier 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pour les ventes, il y a les nouvelles petites annonces



Yes Global ! Mais je préfère poster là pour ne m'adresser qu'à des asso ou écoles.
Il n'y a pas encore de rubrique correspondant dans les PA pour ce genre de lot. 
Je n'ai pas le détail du matériel dispo.


----------



## SveDec (27 Janvier 2006)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> ... et aussi des claviers, des souris,...même peints parfois !!!


Si vous avez des claviers USB je ferais un tour un de ces quatres ^^


----------



## wizzz (27 Janvier 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Si vous avez des claviers USB je ferais un tour un de ces quatres ^^



Il faut que je regarde s'il y en a en usb...
reste en contact !


----------



## cachouflex (29 Janvier 2006)

J'ai un I-mac G3 qui date.... Janvier 2001

vitesse de 500 MHZ, 256 MO de mémoire RAM, 30 GO d'espace disque, MAC OS 9.2 avec les applis d'origine(I-movie, appleworks,...).

Il marcherait bien s'il était pas parfois capricieux. Au bout de 30, 45 min d'activité, l'éclairage faiblit brusquement, le disque tourne difficilement et il ne réagit plus. Pas d'autre solution que d'éteindre sauvagement et d'attendre qu'il refroidisse.

Qui pourrait être intéressé pour récupérer cette machine ???


----------



## valoriel (29 Janvier 2006)

cachouflex a dit:
			
		

> Qui pourrait être intéressé pour récupérer cette machine???


si tu le donnes et que tu livres à domicile, je suis ton homme


----------



## brancat (29 Janvier 2006)

Je suis intéressé aussi. Dans quel coin es-tu?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Janvier 2006)

La suite par ici.
merci de donner un peun plus de renseignement, genre ou tu habites... coucou: Dark & Finn)


----------



## Berthold (30 Janvier 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La suite par ici.





> Discussion non spécifié(e). Si vous avez suivi un lien valide, veuillez en informer le webmaster.


----------



## tantoillane (30 Janvier 2006)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

>




    de même




  ​


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Janvier 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La suite par ici.
> merci de donner un peun plus de renseignement, genre ou tu habites... coucou: Dark & Finn)



 aussi


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Janvier 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La suite par ici.
> merci de donner un peun plus de renseignement, genre ou tu habites... coucou: Dark & Finn)


 de-même


----------



## cachouflex (31 Janvier 2006)

brancat a dit:
			
		

> Je suis intéressé aussi. Dans quel coin es-tu?



**********
Effectivement, j'aurais pu dire où le vieux mac ; dans les Yvelines... Au dernières nouvelles, il aurait trouvé preneur dans l'Aveyron !
A+


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Janvier 2006)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

>


Un problème de redirection surement 


[:love: Finn :love:

Dark, tu deviens vieux  ]


----------



## Piyo (1 Février 2006)

le lecteur de mon mac plus est fini !!!! je me demandais si quelqu'un pourrait me dépanner.(au canada, le pays de l'érable, sirop d'érable, etc.). Ça serait vraiment gentil.


----------



## Piyo (7 Février 2006)

Sa fait un peu longtemps que personne n'est là. Je commence à m'ennuyer.:mouais:


----------



## tantoillane (8 Février 2006)

On ne peux pas l'inventer le matos


----------



## Piyo (9 Février 2006)

dans le fond, mon mac plus n'a plus tellement d'importance.


----------



## Piyo (9 Février 2006)

Ça fait longtemps que Bernique ne s'est pas manifesté. Est-ce que quelqu'un sait où il est?


----------



## Bernique (13 Février 2006)

Salut à tous,

Si, si, j'existe encore. Simplement, je ne suivais plus trop ce forum depuis que j'avais compris la difficulté à donner un vieux Mac. J'ai toujours ce Classic à donner sur Paris, mais je ne souhaite pas vraiment faire un joli paquet pour l'expédier.

Est-ce que j'aurais loupé une réponse dans ce sens? Si oui, désolé. Merci de me rappeler votre intérêt et je suivrai cette fois-ci.

Sans rancune,


----------



## Piyo (14 Février 2006)

Ok, c'est toi qui decide de ce que tu en fait.


----------



## Berthold (21 Février 2006)

Je vais bientôt devoir me débarrasser des *unités centrales* suivantes :

*1- Hors d'état* (quand j'ignore l'origine du problème, j'écris «?») :

Centris 660 AV - pas d'affichage mais « boïng » au démarrage
Centris 660 AV - ni disque dur, ni lecteurs CD ou disquette, ni RAM
LC - ?
LC 475 - ne démarre plus
LC 630 - pb d'affichage
IIsi - ?
IIcx - ?
SE/30 - démarre mais effet "persiennes" - écran illisible
classic (2 appareils) - mêmes symptômes

*2- Fonctionnent* (aux dernières nouvelles)

LC III
Performa 400
LC (2 appareils)
LC 475
IIsi

Je ne fais pas d'envoi, les machines sont entre Mâcon, Bourg-en-Bresse, Tournus et Lons-le-Saunier.

Contactez-moi par MP si ça vous intéresse.


----------



## Piyo (22 Février 2006)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Je vais bientôt devoir me débarrasser des *unités centrales* suivantes :
> 
> *1- Hors d'état* (quand j'ignore l'origine du problème, j'écris «?») :
> 
> ...


Je crois connaître le problème pour ton *SE/30* et je crois pouvoir y remédier.

Quels sont les problème pour tes *classic*?


----------



## zebigbug (22 Février 2006)

Je nettoye mon bazar dans les jeudi et vendredi ...

J'ai de nombreuses piéces détachées ( cela va de la carte mere , a la coque de mac ..)

j'ai des écrans du 14 au 21 pouces à donner ...

le 21 pouces a un défaut ..

Demandez moi ce que vous cherchez , et je vous le donne si j'ai en stock ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2006)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Demandez moi ce que vous cherchez , et je vous le donne si j'ai en stock ...



Le MacBook Pro ...


----------



## Berthold (22 Février 2006)

Piyo a dit:
			
		

> Je crois connaître le problème pour ton *SE/30* et je crois pouvoir y remédier.
> 
> Quels sont les problème pour tes *classic*?


Il y a plus de six mois que je ne les ai pas démarrés. Il me semble que l'affichage était défaillant (_boïng_ mais rien à l'écran ou persiennes). J'avais suivi un fil qui parlait du sujet, mais mes essais n'avaient pas été probants, en tout cas sur le *SE/30*


----------



## Berthold (22 Février 2006)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Je nettoye mon bazar dans les jeudi et vendredi ...
> 
> J'ai de nombreuses piéces détachées ( cela va de la carte mere , a la coque de mac ..)
> 
> ...


Je suis peut-être gourmand, mais je suis preneur pour un mange-disque de CD-DVD d'iMac... celui de mon DV 400 est en chute libre, il est de plus en plus dur de sortir les disques...


----------



## SveDec (22 Février 2006)

Je cherche toujours un clavier zebigbug


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche toujours un clavier zebigbug



Quoi, comme clavier ? J'ai un ADB en bon état qui m'encombre !


----------



## SveDec (22 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi, comme clavier ? J'ai un ADB en bon état qui m'encombre !


J'aurais préféré USB ^^
Mais le jour ou je trouverais quelqu'un qu'en a un à filer


----------



## cachouflex (26 Février 2006)

Je fais passer le message auprès des intéressés pour qui ne change pas de mac faute de savoir quoi faire de l'ancien...


----------



## zebigbug (26 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le MacBook Pro ...




Heu , même pas dans 20 ans ...


----------



## zebigbug (26 Février 2006)

cachouflex a dit:
			
		

> Je fais passer le message auprès des intéressés pour qui ne change pas de mac faute de savoir quoi faire de l'ancien...




Les vieux MAcs ont toujours une utilité

-- jeu pour les lc et autres 
-- envoie reception de fax
-- objet de design  ...
-- objet de speculation 
-- tabouret 
-- canapé ( il existe au usa , un gars qui a réalisé un canape uniquement de Mac II )
-- des arches ..
-- oeuvres d'art 

etc etc ...


----------



## zebigbug (26 Février 2006)

Piyo a dit:
			
		

> Sa fait un peu longtemps que personne n'est là. Je commence à m'ennuyer.:mouais:



Pour les Macs PLus tu peux essayé de trouver des Mac SE avec des lecteurs de 800 Ko cela doit etre les mêmes que pour mac plus 



			
				SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche toujours un clavier zebigbug



USB est trop recent pour moi 

On en trouve d'occasion mais le prix est un peu exagéré 30 

Sinon quand j'aurais débarassé mon bazar je me remettrais en chasse de matériel ...

Mais il me manque plus beaucoup de materiel et de plus je laisse tomber la récupération de matériel pour certains types de personnes ou association ( ras le bol, du manque de sérieux !)

Sinon il me reste des cartes de LC jamais testé


----------



## SveDec (27 Février 2006)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> USB est trop recent pour moi


Je le sentais venir ^^


----------



## zebigbug (27 Février 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Je le sentais venir ^^



Franchement vaut mieux acheter un clavier pc logitech cela te revient moins cher ..

Certes c'est pas désign :rose:

En occasion on trouve ceux vendu avec les imac ou g3 blanc bleu et qui non ergonomique ...

Sinon on trouve rarement des adaptateurs adb - usb ....

le gros avantage c'est que le cable des claviers abd est nettement plus long que ceux en USB simple au double ou triple


----------



## Piyo (28 Février 2006)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Il y a plus de six mois que je ne les ai pas démarrés. Il me semble que l'affichage était défaillant (_boïng_ mais rien à l'écran ou persiennes). J'avais suivi un fil qui parlait du sujet, mais mes essais n'avaient pas été probants, en tout cas sur le *SE/30*


C'est peut-être le tube à l'intérieur qui est mal connecté.


----------



## Piyo (28 Février 2006)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Pour les Macs PLus tu peux essayé de trouver des Mac SE avec des lecteurs de 800 Ko cela doit etre les mêmes que pour mac plus


Oui, en effet. Mais je peux toujours chercher des lecteur 1,44 Mo. Ça fonctionne avec un Mac Plus mais je ne peux pas lire les 1,44 Mo. Seulement les 400 et les 800 Ko.

Un seul défaut: c'est dur à trouver des Mac SE ou d'autre chose.(quand je ne peux pas aller sur ebay).


----------



## zebigbug (28 Février 2006)

Piyo a dit:
			
		

> Oui, en effet. Mais je peux toujours chercher des lecteur 1,44 Mo. Ça fonctionne avec un Mac Plus mais je ne peux pas lire les 1,44 Mo. Seulement les 400 et les 800 Ko.
> 
> Un seul défaut: c'est dur à trouver des Mac SE ou d'autre chose.(quand je ne peux pas aller sur ebay).



je suis en train de penser les Mac CI , CX ,  LC , n'ont ils pas les mêmes lecteurs de disquettes ?

Les LC ne valent rien ...


----------



## Piyo (1 Mars 2006)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> je suis en train de penser les Mac CI , CX ,  LC , n'ont ils pas les mêmes lecteurs de disquettes ?
> 
> Les LC ne valent rien ...


ceux là on des lecteurs 1,44 mo. Tu n'a qu'à regarder là


----------



## zebigbug (1 Mars 2006)

Piyo a dit:
			
		

> ceux là on des lecteurs 1,44 mo. Tu n'a qu'à regarder là



le mac II est en 800 Ko

http://www.apple-history.com/body.php?page=gallery&model=II&performa=off&sort=family&order=ASC


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2006)

Une info en passant : J'ai, il y a quelques années, monté sur un Mac II le lecteur 1,44 Mo récupéré sur l'épave d'un SE 30, il fonctionnait parfaitement  ... en 800 Ko.

En effet, c'est le contrôleur qui définit la capacité, et s'il est vrai qu'un lecteur Double Densité ne lira pas des disquettes Haute Densité, un lecteur HD lira et écrira très bien des disquettes DD sur un Mac ayant un contrôleur DD.

En fait, sur les Mac II, il y en a eu qui avaient des lecteurs HD, qui n'écrivaient et ne lisaient que les disquettes DD. Par contre, je ne sais pas si le lecteur d'un Mac "post Mac II série" conviendra ; en effet, les premiers Mac avaient des lecteurs ou l'éjection ET l'introduction de la disquette étaient motorisée, alors que sur les plus récents, seule l'éjection était motorisée.

Si quelqu'un veut tenter l'expérience, il me reste ici un lecteur de disquette provenant d'un PM 5500. Me contacter par MP


----------



## hey ! (2 Mars 2006)

[Jurassic]melaure a dit:
			
		

> Je profite de l'occasion pour renouveller mon appel et en particulier sur des accessoires comme des tablettes graphiques (avec drivers 68000) et éventuellement un vieil appareil photo ADB (comme un Quicktake) ...
> 
> J'accepte toujours les moniteurs 12,13 et 14" couleur ...




désolé de répondre aussi tard(mais alors vraiment aussi tard ) mais j'ai un amis qui possède un quicktake et il ma semblé que cela t'intéresser...remarque je ne sais pas s'y il est d'accord car je ne lui ai même pas demander mais un troc peut s'engager???
par contre j'habite clermont-ferrand(et oui même en Auvergne il y a des macs


----------



## Piyo (6 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Une info en passant : J'ai, il y a quelques années, monté sur un Mac II le lecteur 1,44 Mo récupéré sur l'épave d'un SE 30, il fonctionnait parfaitement  ... en 800 Ko.
> 
> En effet, c'est le contrôleur qui définit la capacité, et s'il est vrai qu'un lecteur Double Densité ne lira pas des disquettes Haute Densité, un lecteur HD lira et écrira très bien des disquettes DD sur un Mac ayant un contrôleur DD.
> 
> En fait, sur les Mac II, il y en a eu qui avaient des lecteurs HD, qui n'écrivaient et ne lisaient que les disquettes DD. Par contre, je ne sais pas si le lecteur d'un Mac "post Mac II série" conviendra ; en effet, les premiers Mac avaient des lecteurs ou l'éjection ET l'introduction de la disquette étaient motorisée, alors que sur les plus récents, seule l'éjection était motorisée.


Un Mac II peut être upgradé pour lire des disquettes HD. Mais pour ça, il faut changer les lecteurs par des lecteurs HD.


----------



## Piyo (6 Mars 2006)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Les vieux MAcs ont toujours une utilité
> 
> -- jeu pour les lc et autres
> -- envoie reception de fax
> ...


On peut aussi en transformer en sac à dos. Mais pas tous.


----------



## Piyo (6 Mars 2006)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Je vais bientôt devoir me débarrasser des *unités centrales* suivantes :
> 
> SE/30 - démarre mais effet "persiennes" - écran illisible
> classic (2 appareils) - mêmes symptômes
> ...


J'aurais pu prendre le SE/30 et les classic mais tu ne fais pas d'envoi.:mouais:


----------



## zebigbug (6 Mars 2006)

hey ! a dit:
			
		

> désolé de répondre aussi tard(mais alors vraiment aussi tard ) mais j'ai un amis qui possède un quicktake et il ma semblé que cela t'intéresser...remarque je ne sais pas s'y il est d'accord car je ne lui ai même pas demander mais un troc peut s'engager???
> par contre j'habite clermont-ferrand(et oui même en Auvergne il y a des macs



J'ai des écrans 14 , 15 pouces image nickel si cela interesse du monde ..

cela me fait ch... de les jetter ...

Je suis en RP pres de Sartrouville 78 , livraison possible et gratuite à Poissy .....


----------



## DeniX (6 Mars 2006)

Piyo a dit:
			
		

> Un seul défaut: c'est dur à trouver des Mac SE ou d'autre chose.(quand je ne peux pas aller sur ebay).


----------



## zebigbug (6 Mars 2006)

DeniX a dit:
			
		

>



Ben Ebay 

trois achats de vieux mac et les macs se sont montrés HS !

un achat remboursé
un achat en cours de négociation de remboursement ..
un achat sera sanctionné avec une note négative ...


----------



## tantoillane (6 Mars 2006)

eeeeuuuuuuuhhhhhh, DeniX, jai eu du mal à deviner le lien sur ton smileys, je précise car je ne suis pas sûr que tout le monde avait compris, ou alors je suis vraiment nouille    



           
trouver le bon ​


----------



## DeniX (6 Mars 2006)

trouvé !!!      




			
				zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Ben Ebay
> 
> trois achats de vieux mac et les macs se sont montrés HS !
> 
> ...


 Les SE ne sont pas à vendre mais à donner

DeniX


----------



## Piyo (7 Mars 2006)

DeniX a dit:
			
		

>


Je n'avais pas compris tout de suite pour ce qui est du lien.


----------



## Piyo (7 Mars 2006)

DeniX a dit:
			
		

> Les SE ne sont pas à vendre mais à donner
> 
> DeniX


Je serais preneur si tu peux les envoyer par la poste


----------



## Bernique (7 Mars 2006)

Au fait, mon Mac Classic est parti...


----------



## tantoillane (7 Mars 2006)

Piyo a dit:
			
		

> Je serais preneur si tu peux les envoyer par la poste




ça fait pas plus cher qu'un mac mini ça ????


----------



## pacman1897 (14 Mars 2006)

Je les donne à l'unité ou les deux ensemble selon le principe : "premier arrivé, premier servi". 

Le G3 fait le bruit d'un lancement à l'allumage, mais rien ne s'affiche, ça ne m'étonnerait pas que l'écran soit mort. J'ai changé la carte d'alim, qui est donc neuve, sans succès. Il peut donc servir de réservoir de pièces détachées, mais je ne vois pas forcément à quoi d'autre... Je ne sais pas si le clavier et la souris (d'origine) fonctionnent.

Le Mac Classic fonctionne, mais j'ai formaté le disque dur, et je n'ai pas les disquettes d'installation. Pour info, c'est un M0420 de 1990 que je livre avec une imprimante HP Deskwriter qui fonctionnait très bien avec le Mac avant que je formate le disque dur.

Inutile de vous dire que je ne lèverais pas le petit doigt pour vous les envoyer (sans blague ! ), il faudra venir les chercher... Je suis à Paris même, j'attends vos messages privés. A tout de suite !


----------



## TheEdge (15 Mars 2006)

Salut, je suis sur paris et serai intéressé par le G3 -si toujours disponible bien évidemment.


----------



## Piyo (16 Mars 2006)

pacman1897 a dit:
			
		

> Le Mac Classic fonctionne, mais j'ai formaté le disque dur, et je n'ai pas les disquettes d'installation. Pour info, c'est un M0420 de 1990 que je livre avec une imprimante HP Deskwriter qui fonctionnait très bien avec le Mac avant que je formate le disque dur.


Tu n'a pas essayer de le booter à partir de la rom? 

Au pire, j'ai des disquettes d'installation du système 6.0.8 et 7.0.1.  

Si ça t'intéresse, tu peux me contacter par message privé.


----------



## SulliX (26 Mars 2006)

Un lien qui pourrait vous intérersser :

http://www.wda-fr.org/index.php?page=destock#princ


----------



## zebigbug (26 Mars 2006)

SulliX a dit:
			
		

> Un lien qui pourrait vous intérersser :
> 
> http://www.wda-fr.org/index.php?page=destock#princ




heu bof ...

mais l'idée est bonne ...

sauf que personnellement , je nettoie la machine du sol au plafond , j'enléve la pile et la machine brille comme un sou neuf 

Faut que je poste un jour les photos d'une remise en état d'une machine ...


----------



## pacman1897 (28 Mars 2006)

SulliX a dit:
			
		

> Un lien qui pourrait vous intérersser :
> 
> http://www.wda-fr.org/index.php?page=destock#princ


 Merci, SulliX, très intéressant, ce lien, je le mets tout de suite dans mes marque-pages, car on ne sait jamais de quoi on pourrait avoir besoin. J'en parlerai à mes amis.


----------



## xuebidon (28 Mars 2006)

J'habite Paris 9e et j'ai pas mal de matériel qui m'encombre.

Ordinateurs Apple
    1 Performa ?
    1 Performa 5100/180 (noir)
    1 LC 630
    1 SE30
(mais je le garde encore un peu, parce qu'il est petit et que je dois m'en servir pour lire les mille vieilles disquettes qui ne se lisent pas avec un lecteur externe branché usb sur mon PowerBook 17") à moins que quelqu'un n'ait une idée pour lire les vieilles disquettes 400 et 800 K sur un ordinateur moderne). A vrai dire, c'est le Power PC que j'ai utilisé jusque-là, et je ne sais pas si le SE 30 marchera... Est-ce que ce pourrait être OS X qui empêche de lire les disquettes anciennes? J'ai Classic, mais je n'ai plus d'ouverture en OS 9.
    1 Power PC 8100 (modem interne et lecteur CD fichus), d'où les externes.
    1 Powerbook Titanium (fichu, ayant reçu 1 verre de vin, mais certaines choses sont récupérables, puisque Apple voulait le garder)
Il y a aussi un PowerBook 1re génération (170), je crois + 1 PowerBook noir de 1998-1999. J'ai oublié les références et aussi où ils sont... Mais je chercherai.

Moniteurs
    1 19 pouces, couleurs (encombrant mais qui marche)
    1 format A4 noir et blanc

Imprimante
    1 Laser Apple 16 pp/minutes, 600 pt. (Fonctionne très mal, mais réparation sans doute facile, car le rouleau n'a jamais été changé).
    + 2/3 cartouches Laser (5 000 pages) neuves pour cette imprimante

Autres périphériques (tous SCSI)
    1 ou 2 disques durs externes du genre 80/100 Mo
    1 disque dur externe SyQuest à cartouches 270 MB + cartouches (6 ou 7)
    1ou 2 lecteurs CD externe
    1 ou 2 modems externes
    1 scanner noir et blanc Apple

Toutes sortes de cables et cordons d'alimentation, claviers, souris, disquettes, vieux logiciels, vieux systèmes
1 ou 2 sacs d'ordinateurs
Et j'en oublie, forcément. Il y a aussi des jeux anciens pour Mac, et des cartouches et sans doute la ou les consoles qui vont avec. Il faudra que je voie avec mon fils, car je n'y connais rien.

Si ça n'intéresse personne, tant pis. Mais quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire comment on se débarrasse écologiquement et pratiquement de ce genre de matériel. Je n'ai rien trouvé, à part aller dans une décharge, mais je n'ai pas de voiture et, de toute façon, je ne conduis pas.

PS: J'avais aussi un Mac 128 K, le tout premier, mais un beau jour, je l'ai mis dans la rue, décidant qu'il ne fallait pas trop s'attacher à ce genre de chose. J'ai essayé de ne pas trop le regretter. Cela dit, bientôt 22 ans de mac, ça laisse un peu trop de traces, et je serai bien incapable d'en faire un canapé...

Merci pour toutes vos suggestions


----------



## tedy (28 Mars 2006)

bonjour je t'ai laissé un Message privé pour le titanium...

Pour ce qui est de se débarasser écologiquement de tout cela, je me renseigne car un de mes amis monte un projet pour envoyer des ordis pour des ecoles en Afrique.

EDIT : apres un coup de fil à mon ami il serai susceptible d'en prendre une bonne partie pour son projet (Afrique mais également pour des associations en france).

Voila si c'est bon on peut débarrasser tout cela samedi.
Pour le reste tout est dans le MP

Tedy


----------



## landry (29 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

j'ai une webcam + une trackball port ADB...
et divers cables qui trainent.
Si peut interesser qq1 sur Rouen, laissez moi un message.

Bonne journée


----------



## Madmac (29 Mars 2006)

landry a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai une webcam + une trackball port ADB...
> et divers cables qui trainent.
> ...




c'est loin de Rennes, Rouen ?


----------



## tantoillane (29 Mars 2006)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> c'est loin de Rennes, Rouen ?



a pied ? en voiture ? Le plus simple serait de prendre une carte


----------



## Madmac (29 Mars 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> a pied ? en voiture ? Le plus simple serait de prendre une carte



j'avais pas de carte sous la main et pas le temps de chercher.
Mappy me dit 310 kms... ça fait loin... en + y a des radars... 
J'ai mon frère à Rennes, qui aurait put les prendre. Je vais pas lui faire faire autant de bornes pour du Mac... (il est Windows à fond)

tant pis.


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

Si quelqu'un veut se delaissé d'un ibook palourde (qui marche), envoyer moi un MP :love: :rateau:


----------



## Gwen (29 Mars 2006)

xuebidon a dit:
			
		

> 1 Performa 5100/180 (noir)



Ce n'est pas plutôt un 5400 car je ne connais pas de modèle 5100 et le 5400 peut faire 180Mhz en plus.

Sinon, moi, je cherche un lecteur syquest EZFlyer pour sauver quelques données qui se trouvent encore sur des cartouches et auquel je tiens 

Je cherche aussi une classic car l'alimentation du miens vient de lâcher


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche aussi une classic car l'alimentation du miens vient de lâcher



Je n'ai pas de Classic, mais j'ai dans un coin une alim de SE30 en état. Elle est plus puissante que celle du Classic (100W au lieu de 76), mais peut-elle être montée à la place ? Si oui, je te la donne volontiers.


----------



## xuebidon (29 Mars 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas plutôt un 5400 car je ne connais pas de modèle 5100 et le 5400 peut faire 180Mhz en plus.
> 
> Sinon, moi, je cherche un lecteur syquest EZFlyer pour sauver quelques données qui se trouvent encore sur des cartouches et auquel je tiens
> 
> Je cherche aussi une classic car l'alimentation du miens vient de lâcher



C'est effectivement un PowerPC Performa 5400/180. J'avais mal lu sans éclairage... J'ai un lecteur qui admet des cartouches Syquest 270Mb, mais il se nomme D2, je ne trouve pas d'autre marque. De toute façon, j'ai conclu un marché avec des gens qui me prennent tout pour des associations. Si ça ne se fait pas et si ce lecteur vous intéresse, je vous recontacterai.


----------



## tantoillane (29 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas de Classic, mais j'ai dans un coin une alim de SE30 en état. Elle est plus puissante que celle du Classic (100W au lieu de 76), mais peut-elle être montée à la place ? Si oui, je te la donne volontiers.






			
				xuebidon a dit:
			
		

> J'habite Paris 9e et j'ai pas mal de matériel qui m'encombre.
> 
> Ordinateurs Apple
> 1 Performa ?
> ...




De vraies caverne d'Alibaba  :love: :love:


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

xuebidon a dit:
			
		

> C'est effectivement un PowerPC Performa 5400/180. J'avais mal lu sans éclairage... J'ai un lecteur qui admet des cartouches Syquest 270Mb, mais il se nomme D2, je ne trouve pas d'autre marque. De toute façon, j'ai conclu un marché avec des gens qui me prennent tout pour des associations. Si ça ne se fait pas et si ce lecteur vous intéresse, je vous recontacterai.




tu as dit 





> PowerBook noir de 1998-1999. J'ai oublié les références et aussi où ils sont... Mais je chercherai.
> 
> Moniteurs



Ce powerbook m'interesse  mais apres un MP il n'est plus dispo arhhhh

Donc je suis a la recherche d'un PB G3 comme celui la 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, remaqrque je peux aller sur ebay mais payé une machine qui risuqe de me lacher ds le mois qui vient arhh et je suis économe lol


----------



## zebigbug (29 Mars 2006)

xuebidon a dit:
			
		

> C'est effectivement un PowerPC Performa 5400 180 Ghz. J'avais mal lu sans éclairage... J'ai un lecteur qui admet des cartouces Syquest 270Mb, mais il se nomme D2, je ne trouve pas d'autre marque. De toute façon, j'ai conclu un marché avec des gens qui me prennent tout pour des associations. Si ça ne se fait pas et si ce lecteur vous intéresse, je vous recontacterai.



Pour les associations,  demandez des preuves ...

Car personnellement j'ai recupéré du matos pour des personnes et des associations et parfois j'ai été un peu choqué des demandes  
exemple  G4 733 mhz avec 1 Go de ram , ecran plat etc etc   ....
ou merci d'envoyer les piéces à vos frais ..

Parfois on peut satisfaire les demandes et la ou les personnes ne donnent plus de signes de vie ...

les vieux mac ne les intéréssent  pas de type lc ou G3 ...

Car elles ne peuvent pas travailler avec ....

Attention , je ne dis pas que toutes les associations sont exigeantes , certaines ont des vrais besoins et même  un lc leur fait plaisir  ...

Les trucs pour l'afrique je n'y crois pas, car ce continent est devenu la poubelle de l'europe en matiére informatique ...

ecran , Pc , mac partent par cargo entier pour etre "recycler" ...

Dans une ancienne boite , c'est deux cent machines qui avaient été donnés car personne n'en voulait et les recycler était trop cher ...

Cette  pratique est bien connu des sociétés ...

On ferme les yeux car les pauvres africains demontent les machines sans protection et bonjour les risques de cancer et autres ...

Le recyclage des vielles machines est un business ...

Certains vieux modéles valent cher , mais on voit que les prix s'effondrent et tant mieux ..


----------



## zebigbug (29 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> tu as dit
> 
> Donc je suis a la recherche d'un PB G3 comme celui la , remaqrque je peux aller sur ebay mais payé une machine qui risuqe de me lacher ds le mois qui vient arhh et je suis économe lol




Je ne veux pas te décourager mais j'ai acheté 3 lots sur ebay , les 3 HS 

--> 1 remboursé
--> 1 avec une remise
--> 1 dans l'os ...

Les vendeurs confondent pigeon et acheteur ...


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Je ne veux pas te décourager mais j'ai acheté 3 lots sur ebay , les 3 HS
> 
> --> 1 remboursé
> --> 1 avec une remise
> ...




Mince donc je suis a la recherche de PB G3 qui marche gratos:love:  


Sinon pour les ibook G3 palourde tu as eu une mauvaise experience?


----------



## SulliX (29 Mars 2006)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Je ne veux pas te décourager mais j'ai acheté 3 lots sur ebay , les 3 HS
> 
> --> 1 remboursé
> --> 1 avec une remise
> ...



Moi eBay j'ai moyennement confiance...
J'ai vu une fois un gars qui vendait un Mac Mini qui était acheteur d'un autre...
Conclusion : certains font juste de l'achat/vente pour faire du buisness, et on ne peut connaître la source exacte de l'occasion...


----------



## SveDec (30 Mars 2006)

J'ai été totalement satisfait des quelques achats que j'ai fait sur eBay, après c'est sûr qu'il doit y avoir pas mal de transactions foireuses ...


----------



## zebigbug (1 Avril 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été totalement satisfait des quelques achats que j'ai fait sur eBay, après c'est sûr qu'il doit y avoir pas mal de transactions foireuses ...




J'ai des gens qui ont fait une "gueule" quand je suis venu chercher le matériel , motif vendu pas assez cher !


Aujourd'hui , je constate l'offre ebay est en chute libre et que les acheteurs sont beaucoup moins nombreux ..


----------



## Alain55 (1 Avril 2006)

PowerPC 5500/275 Noir + carte tuner + carte réseau + (Modem 56k interne en théorie, jamais utilisé)
+ scanner scsi puissant + divers périphériques. Souris etc... En état de fonctionnement
pour école départements 54,55 pour cause de proximité. Autres lieux si enlèvement du matos par vos soins.
Aprécierais une légère contrepartie de la coop scolaire  :rose:


----------



## tedy (1 Avril 2006)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Pour les associations,  demandez des preuves ...
> 
> Car personnellement j'ai recupéré du matos pour des personnes et des associations et parfois j'ai été un peu choqué des demandes
> exemple  G4 733 mhz avec 1 Go de ram , ecran plat etc etc   ....
> ...


*Ne t'inquiètes pas zebigbug,  c'est moi qui est contacté xuebidon concernant ses ordinateurs pour des associations...
Je récupère remet en état si besoin et je trouve des assoc à qui ça va servir.

En effet, si beaucoup d'assoc sont devennues hyper exigentes il n'en demeure pas moins que d'autre restent hyper contentes d'avoir de **vieux ** ordis (encore que tout est relatif au niveau de l'age... ) qui ne leur ont rien couté...

Par exemple je connais des assoc de quartier qui gèrent de petit studios d'enregistrement, et qui tournent sur des powermac 8100 et autres...
C'est sur, ils tournent pas sur Logic pro 7 mais en attendant ils enregistrent du monde avec les moyens du bord et c'est pas le genre à cracher sur le vieux matos...(ils n'ont que ça):rose:

Pour le projet que l'on a concernant l'Afrique, on s'occupe de récuperer et de remettre en route. 
Ensuite on va passer les ordis à la belle mere de mon amis (qui est prof et fait pârtie d'une assoc de l'education nationale (je crois) qui s'occupe de ça) et elle emmenera ça directement dans les ecoles sur place...
La connaissant bien, c'est pas le genre à laisser faire ce genre de choses...

Mais bon n'étant pas au courant de ces pratiques auparavant, on va faire attention à tout  cela  .

Voila donc si d'autres personnes ont du matos dont ils ne veulent plus (sur la région parisienne) on se déplace. 
Et on se fais pas payer... Quoique...Un verre d'eau serrai le bienvenu :rateau:

Sur ce, aux assoc qui n'auraient pas compris qu'un mac même agé c'est encore une super machine et qu'il vaut mieux un G3,G4,G5....
Bas Je leur dis d'aller se l'acheter et que quelqu'un d'autre sera heureux de l'avoir cet ancêtre...


Tedy 





*


----------



## zebigbug (1 Avril 2006)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> *Ne t'inquiètes pas zebigbug,  c'est moi qui est contacté xuebidon concernant ses ordinateurs pour des associations...
> Je récupère remet en état si besoin et je trouve des assoc à qui ça va servir.
> **
> Pour le projet que l'on a concernant l'Afrique, on s'occupe de récuperer et de remettre en route.
> ...


  Salut cela me fait plaisir que tu fasses cela ...

je récupère maintenant des macs uniquement pour ma collection ...

Si quelqu'un a un SI ou un Mac II en état qu'il se fasse connaitre ....

Bon, on va s'en tenir aux considérations techniques, hein, j'ai tendance à être d'accord avec au moins une partie de ce que tu dis, mais ce n'est pas l'endroit pour le faire.


----------



## OrdinoMac (1 Avril 2006)

Alain55 a dit:
			
		

> PowerPC 5500/275 Noir + carte tuner + carte réseau + (Modem 56k interne en théorie, jamais utilisé)
> + scanner scsi puissant + divers périphériques. Souris etc... En état de fonctionnement
> pour école départements 54,55 pour cause de proximité. Autres lieux si enlèvement du matos par vos soins.
> Aprécierais une légère contrepartie de la coop scolaire  :rose:



Juste par curiosité, le clavier et la souris sont aussi noir ?


----------



## zebigbug (2 Avril 2006)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on va s'en tenir aux considérations techniques, hein, j'ai tendance à être d'accord avec au moins une partie de ce que tu dis, mais ce n'est pas l'endroit pour le faire.



Tu as raison ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2006)

Alain55 a dit:
			
		

> PowerPC 5500/275 Noir + carte tuner + carte réseau + *(Modem 56k interne en théorie, jamais utilisé)*
> + scanner scsi puissant + divers périphériques. Souris etc... En état de fonctionnement
> pour école départements 54,55 pour cause de proximité. Autres lieux si enlèvement du matos par vos soins.
> Aprécierais une légère contrepartie de la coop scolaire  :rose:



Navré de te contredire, les modems "Comslot II" n'existent qu'en versions 28800 et 33600, pas de 56K.


----------



## zebigbug (2 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Navré de te contredire, les modems "Comslot II" n'existent qu'en versions 28800 et 33600, pas de 56K.



Ce n'est pas un geo port ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2006)

Sur les 5400/5500/6400/6500, le modem interne est installé sur un port spécifique, le port ComSlot 2 (en fait, c'est un PCI spécialisé dans la communication), qui ne peut recevoir qu'un modem (en neutralisant le port série correspondant) ou une carte réseau. Ces modems Apple (il n'en existe pas à ma connaissance venant de tierce parties) existent en deux vitesses seulement (vu qu'ils ne sont utilisables que sur ces quatre machines uniquement, ils n'allaient pas en sortir de nouvelles versions).

De même, les 52x0/53x0/6200/63x0 avaient les ComSlot 1, même chose que le 2 sauf que c'était un port PDS au lieu de PCI, qui n'ont existés qu'en 14400 et peut-être 28800.


----------



## TheEdge (3 Avril 2006)

xuebidon a dit:
			
		

> J'habite Paris 9e et j'ai pas mal de matériel qui m'encombre.
> 
> Il y a aussi un PowerBook 1re génération (170)


Salut,
Si ce PowerBook est encore disponible, ça m'intéresserait pas mal. J'ai en effet une mini-collection d'anciens portables  . Par ailleurs, si parmi les anciens logiciels il y avait des choses tournant autour du graphisme/pao je suis preneur :love:


----------



## OrdinoMac (3 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir,



			
				TheEdge a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Si ce PowerBook est encore disponible, ça m'intéresserait pas mal. J'ai en effet une mini-collection d'anciens portables  . Par ailleurs, si parmi les anciens logiciels il y avait des choses tournant autour du graphisme/pao je suis preneur :love:




Tu cherches quoi en portable ? Tu en as à l'échange ?


----------



## TheEdge (3 Avril 2006)

OrdinoMac a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> Tu cherches quoi en portable ? Tu en as à l'échange ?


 
 - Ce que je cherche : les macs portables "anciens" : premier mac portable, série 1xx et 5xx. Peut etre bientôt les duo et série 1xxx qui deviennent d'autant plus vieux avec la sortie des macbooks  
 - Sinon à l'échange je n'en ai pas en ce moment. En fait par manque de place je garde peu longtemps les doublons, j'essaie de les "évacuer" rapidement. Je dois avoir 2 ou 3 pièces pour powerbooks dispos : une carte processeur pour série 5xx et une carte mémoire pour 1xx, peut etre d'autres, à voir.

-Et puis, c'est pas bien mais je ne sais pas mentir, alors j'avoue : j'aime bien aussi collectionner certains vieux portables PC. Mais là c'est plus le critère esthétique ou coup de coeur qui joue. Par exemple j'ai le fameux thinkpad 701 de IBM, surnommé Butterfly à cause de son clavier qui se déploie, assez spectaculaire


----------



## OrdinoMac (4 Avril 2006)

TheEdge a dit:
			
		

> - Ce que je cherche : les macs portables "anciens" : premier mac portable, série 1xx et 5xx. Peut etre bientôt les duo et série 1xxx qui deviennent d'autant plus vieux avec la sortie des macbooks
> - Sinon à l'échange je n'en ai pas en ce moment. En fait par manque de place je garde peu longtemps les doublons, j'essaie de les "évacuer" rapidement. Je dois avoir 2 ou 3 pièces pour powerbooks dispos : une carte processeur pour série 5xx et une carte mémoire pour 1xx, peut etre d'autres, à voir.




Je devrais avoir sous peu un pbook 180 à l'échange. Je recherche du pbook, du newton, du mac ...


----------



## LC475 (5 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai trois écran A4 noir & blanc Apple pour qui en voudra, et je donne pour pièces deux LaserWriter II et un SE/30.
Si ça peut servir, j'ai aussi des DuoDock II.


NB : c'est en Alsace...


----------



## SveDec (5 Avril 2006)

Bonjour 
Je me demandais si quelqu'un n'aurait pas un vieux Mac portable à me refiler ...
Pas besoin d'un bête, ce serait principalement pour noter des cours ! ^^


----------



## OrdinoMac (5 Avril 2006)

LC475 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, j'ai trois écran A4 noir & blanc Apple pour qui en voudra, et je donne pour pièces deux LaserWriter II et un SE/30.
> Si ça peut servir, j'ai aussi des DuoDock II.




Trés, trés intéressant !!!!!!!!!!!!!




			
				LC475 a dit:
			
		

> NB : c'est en Alsace...





Serait-tu prêt à éxpédier un duo dock et le cable vidéo des écrans a4 contre frais de port bien entendu ?


----------



## locusest (6 Avril 2006)

Bonjour 
je suis passionné par le vieux matos 
est il tjrs libre

Merci

Locusest


----------



## locusest (6 Avril 2006)

le matos est il tjrs libre ?
Cordialement



			
				SulliX a dit:
			
		

> J'ajoute en plus :
> 
> 1 carte fille 604 à 120 Mhz
> 1 carte fille 604 à 132 Mhz
> ...


----------



## Alain55 (6 Avril 2006)

OrdinoMac a dit:
			
		

> Juste par curiosité, le clavier et la souris sont aussi noir ?



Heu bonne question, un petit coup d'oeil pour te dire que non, je les ai déja refilé à un ami ( Peut être est-ce toi pour me poser une telle question )


----------



## OrdinoMac (6 Avril 2006)

Alain55 a dit:
			
		

> Heu bonne question, un petit coup d'oeil pour te dire que non, je les ai déja refilé à un ami ( Peut être est-ce toi pour me poser une telle question )



Non, je n'ai pas la chance d'être l'ami en question ;-)


----------



## Piyo (7 Avril 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Je me demandais si quelqu'un n'aurait pas un vieux Mac portable à me refiler ...
> Pas besoin d'un bête, ce serait principalement pour noter des cours ! ^^


Non. à moins que tu veux un power book 150 à écran brisée et que le reste reste à désiré...


----------



## SveDec (7 Avril 2006)

Piyo a dit:
			
		

> Non. à moins que tu veux un power book 150 à écran brisée et que le reste reste à désiré...


L'écran aurait été intact j'aurais été partant, mais sans, ça interessera d'autres personnes plus que moi ^^


----------



## SulliX (7 Avril 2006)

locusest a dit:
			
		

> le matos est il tjrs libre ?
> Cordialement



C'est zebigbug qui l'a récupéré


----------



## Philippe (16 Avril 2006)

Ce n'est peut-être pas le bon endroit pour poster mais tant pis  :
Je viens de retrouver dans une boîte une collection de disquettes Zip (ce sont des 100 MB) dont je n'ai que faire. Je les jette ou ça intéresse quelqu'un ?
Ph.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2006)

Merci, c'est bien l'endroit. J'en veux bien une ou deux, j'ai un hérité d'un lecteur ZIP avec mon PB, et j'avais revendu toutes les miennes avec le lecteur externe de mon vieux Mac. Passe moi ton adresse par MP, et je t'envoies une enveloppe à bulles affranchie à mon adresse.


----------



## zebigbug (16 Avril 2006)

Donne ecran formac 21 pouces connectique pc  ou Mac G4 ..

Léger défaut (ou incompétence de ma part pour le regler )me contacter par mail pour plus d'infos ...

Livraison gratuite possible sur Paris  XII  
ou poissy 78 ...
Gagny 93 mais uniquement la semaine prochaine (dimanche)

ou chez moi prés de sartrouville 78 ...

pas d'envoi ...


----------



## SulliX (17 Avril 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est peut-être pas le bon endroit pour poster mais tant pis  :
> Je viens de retrouver dans une boîte une collection de disquettes Zip (ce sont des 100 MB) dont je n'ai que faire. Je les jette ou ça intéresse quelqu'un ?
> Ph.



Tu en as beaucoup ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2006)

SulliX a dit:
			
		

> Tu en as beaucoup ?



Philippe, sur ta suggestion, je t'en ai demandé quatre, mais le cas échéant, si SulliX en a besoin et que tu en a peu, deux me suffiront.


----------



## Philippe (17 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Philippe, sur ta suggestion, je t'en ai demandé quatre, mais le cas échéant, si SulliX en a besoin et que tu en a peu, deux me suffiront.


Pascal, tu peux sans problème en avoir quatre.
SulliX => excuse-moi, je ne t'ai pas encore répondu. Je n'en ai pas énormément, c'est plutôt pour dépanner.
Contacte-moi par MP pour adresse + modalités d'expédition (je suis en Belgique).


----------



## Berthold (17 Avril 2006)

[ZIP 100Mo]Si ça peut dépanner, je dois pouvoir en dégotter une ou deux&#8230; Je ne m'en sers pas. J'offre même -contre remboursement des frais d'expédition-, un lecteur ioméga (j'en ai deux) SCSI[/ZIP 100Mo]

Me contacter par MP si intéressé.


----------



## OrdinoMac (17 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir,



			
				Piyo a dit:
			
		

> Non. à moins que tu veux un power book 150 à écran brisée et que le reste reste à désiré...


 ce powerbook 150 pour pièces m'intéresse. mais il semble qu tu réside à deux heures de montréal; ça fait quelques heures du sud de la france tout ça ?


----------



## Piyo (19 Avril 2006)

OrdinoMac a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> 
> ce powerbook 150 pour pièces m'intéresse. mais il semble qu tu réside à deux heures de montréal; ça fait quelques heures du sud de la france tout ça ?


Montréal, c'est au Canada. 

À moins que tu parle d'un autre Montréal...


----------



## OrdinoMac (19 Avril 2006)

Piyo a dit:
			
		

> Montréal, c'est au Canada.
> 
> À moins que tu parle d'un autre Montréal...



Je parle du Montréal que tu as mis dans ta localisation. Lequel est-ce ?


----------



## Piyo (20 Avril 2006)

OrdinoMac a dit:
			
		

> Je parle du Montréal que tu as mis dans ta localisation. Lequel est-ce ?


Celui là, c'est au Canada.


----------



## OrdinoMac (20 Avril 2006)

Piyo a dit:
			
		

> Celui là, c'est au Canada.


On parlait donc bien du même Montréal; Ce qui veut dire que le pbook que tu proposais est à plus de dix heures de chez moi. Dommage


----------



## zebigbug (29 Avril 2006)

J'ai un ecran Formac 21 pouces dalle plate mais un crt , personne n'en veut ?

Sinon , je recherche toujours une carcasse de SI pour recuperer le berceau du disque dur ...


Je vais donne un 4400 ( pas la série le mac  ) je dois l'inspecter je crois qu'il manque aussi le berceau ..


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2006)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un ecran Formac 21 pouces dalle plate mais un crt , personne n'en veut ?
> 
> Sinon , je recherche toujours une carcasse de SI pour recuperer le berceau du disque dur ...
> 
> ...



Tu fais une grosse conso de berceaux, dis donc ... Des jumeaux ? Des triplés ? 

Sérieux, il n'y a pas des trucs qui traînent chez moi en t'attendant ?


----------



## zebigbug (29 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais une grosse conso de berceaux, dis donc ... Des jumeaux ? Des triplés ?
> 
> Sérieux, il n'y a pas des trucs qui traînent chez moi en t'attendant ?




Heu , oui :rose:


Mais entre temps j'ai trouvé un job qui m'a pris beaucoup de temps et trés stressant ...

Désormais , comme je travaille , ben je peux faire un crédit immobilier donc acheter plus grand , puis assurer ma descendance 

Et le monde mac a été un peu oublié 


Mais je t'oublie pas , car tu me permets de passer moins de temps chez bo papa


----------



## Yakamya (1 Mai 2006)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un ecran Formac 21 pouces dalle plate mais un crt , personne n'en veut ?
> 
> Sinon , je recherche toujours une carcasse de SI pour recuperer le berceau du disque dur ...
> 
> ...



Oui pourquoi pas pour l'ecran, ça m'interesse... C'est quoi la resolution maxi et la frequence ?

Merci


----------



## pacman1897 (1 Mai 2006)

cette imprimante qui fonctionne est toujours chez moi, et elle attend simplement que quelqu'un vienne la prendre. c'est une Deskwriter qui doit aller sur ses quinze ans, mais qui marche toujours. Avis aux amateurs : me répondre par message privé.
Bye


----------



## Renaud theron (8 Mai 2006)

Eventuellement, si il y a des fans de Jazz (scsi)

Il y a une chanson qui laisse entendre que le Jazz serait incompatible avec le Java, mais ça doit être de on-dit.


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2006)

Le scanner JAZZ?

Si oui, ça m'intéresse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2006)

Hmmm ... A mon avis, c'est plutôt un Jazz Ioméga !


----------



## Renaud theron (9 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Hmmm ... A mon avis, c'est plutôt un Jazz Ioméga !



Bien vu  

En fait je l'ai pas trouvé très fiable ce truc, en sortant de la boite de Jazz c'était parfois un peu naze... :sick: 
Seulement comme à l'époque les réinscriptibles 1Go ne courraient pas les rues, fallait faire avec.


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2006)

Bon, ben dommage 

J'ai déjà ce qu'il me faut. Sinon, sympa la proposition.


----------



## clec0917 (21 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

une amie a un vieux mac performa 5200, qui marche très bien, mais sa souris commence à fatiguer. Je ne suis pas un spécialiste des Mac (personne n'est parfait), aussi je voudrais savoir quelle sont les possibilités offertes pour la changer. (c'est une souris desktop bus mouse II, avec une prise qui ressemble à une PS2, avec moins de broches). Le bloc n'a pas de prises USB.

Merci de vos suggestions et autres commentaires !


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mai 2006)

C'est un port ADB (Apple Desktop Bus)

Essaie déjà de lui nettoyer les roulante avec de l'alcool à brûler et une pate, souvent ça suffit et si c'est le cas gronde la pour qu'elle se lave les mains


----------



## Madmac (21 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est un port ADB (Apple Desktop Bus)
> 
> Essaie déjà de lui nettoyer les roulante avec de l'alcool à brûler et une pate, souvent ça suffit et si c'est le cas gronde la pour qu'elle se lave les mains




oui, et si elle est vraiment morte, (la souris...), dans "don de mac" tu devrais trouver son bonheur. J'en ai donné à OrdiEcole, il y a peu.

Excellente suggestion, allez hop ! je fusionne !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2006)

Suite à son remplacement par un graveur de DVD, je donne le graveur de CD interne d'origine de mon iMac G4 (Sony CRX 170 E, en théorie 24x 10x 40x, mais bridé par le firmware Apple à 32x en lecture). Il est en parfait état.

Son absence de face avant le réserve à un usage interne dans un PM G3 blanc bleu, un PM G4 ou G5, un iMac G4 ou un eMac.

Me contacter par MP


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (31 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
hier j'ai désossé un *SE 30* tube cassé ;j'ai donc à donner :la CM avec ses barettes de ram, l'alim, la coque externe, le DD et lecteur de disquette dans leur berceau d'origine,
à prendre dans le Lot et Garonne sinon par la poste frais payés par le destinataire (because moi encore au chomage!)
clavier et souris aussi...
Patrick


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2006)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> hier j'ai désossé un *SE 30* tube cassé ;j'ai donc à donner :la CM avec ses barettes de ram, l'alim, la coque externe, le DD et lecteur de disquette dans leur berceau d'origine,
> à prendre dans le Lot et Garonne sinon par la poste frais payés par le destinataire (because moi encore au chomage!)
> clavier et souris aussi...
> Patrick



Si dans tes archives tu as un vieux minitel N&B, c'est le même tube


----------



## didier_ (31 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir à tous,

*@ patrick jean jacques :*
Où dans le lot-et-garonne ? La coque externe pourrait peut-être me servir, et le SE30 dont je dispose (HS aussi, il n'affiche que des rayures blanches) se sentira moins seul. Si quelqu'un à une idée de l'origine du dysfonctionnement (Carte-mère, tube, etc...) vu les symptômes, je suis toujours prêt à noter les pistes possibles.

C'est un disque dur de quelle capacité ? le plus petit dont je dispose est un 52 Mo, mais là c'est plutôt pour la collection évidemment . Quoi que, 52 Mo ca peut encore faire tourner quelques vieux OS  un jour de pluie on l'on serait désoeuvré...

Cordialement,

Didier_


----------



## Langellier (1 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si dans tes archives tu as un vieux minitel N&B, c'est le même tube


J'en profite pour demander si les tubes de SE 30, SE, mac classic, mac plus sont interchangeables.


----------



## Piyo (1 Juin 2006)

Langellier a dit:
			
		

> J'en profite pour demander si les tubes de SE 30, SE, mac classic, mac plus sont interchangeables.


Je crois que oui.


----------



## Berthold (1 Juin 2006)

didier_ a dit:
			
		

> [&#8230;] le SE30 dont je dispose (HS aussi, il n'affiche que des rayures blanches) se sentira moins seul. Si quelqu'un à une idée de l'origine du dysfonctionnement (Carte-mère, tube, etc...) vu les symptômes, je suis toujours prêt à noter les pistes possibles.[&#8230;]


Vois toujours cette discussion. Ceci dit, j'ai 2 SE 30 et 2 classic malades du même symptome, je n'ai jamais réussi à les résuréctionner&#8230;  :rateau:

Bonne chance


----------



## OrdinoMac (1 Juin 2006)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Vois toujours cette discussion. Ceci dit, j'ai 2 SE 30 et 2 classic malades du même symptome, je n'ai jamais réussi à les résuréctionner  :rateau:
> :



le lien cité dans la discussion est trés utile, il m'a permis de remettre d'aplomb deux SE/30 ( soudures craquelées). Par contre il semble que le coup de la pile soit valable pour les Classic II.


----------



## didier_ (2 Juin 2006)

Merci *Berthold*, je vais aller consulter le lien.

Tu pourras dire à tes deux SE30 et tes deux classics que le club des "invalidosh" de l'écran s'aggrandit  

Cordialement,

Didier_


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2006)

Si quelqu'un à ou va changer la batterie en fin de vie de son WallStreet (remplacement pour cause de "autonomie insuffisante" seulement, c'est la partie "électronique incluse" qui m'intéresse), je serais intéressé par la récupération de la batterie usagée. Me contacter par MP pour les modalités.

Merci


----------



## MrStone (7 Juin 2006)

Hello 
Je me sépare du matériel suivant :

HS 
- PM 7300 
- LCIII 

En état de marche
- Performa 630
- Performa 6200 (75 Mhz)

Moniteurs
- 2 14" Performa Plus display
- 1 15" Multiple Scan display

Bazar
- 3 claviers Apple Design
- 1 souris Apple Desktop Bus Mouse II

-----------
NB : *Droit de préemption accordé à Zebigbug*
On était entrés en contact l'année dernière pour une partie de ce lot, et ça n'avait pas pu se faire (désolé). Tu disposes donc évidemment du droit du premier arrivé sur ce matériel. Contacte-moi rapidement par MP pour me dire si ça t'intéresse ou pas.

Pour les autres, et dans tous les cas :
Le tout est à enlever dans le 78, axe Versailles/Saint-Germain. Si ça colle pas, on peut discuter d'une possibilité ailleurs en RP.

Je posterai une mise à jour dès que ça bouge.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (7 Juin 2006)

Hello Mr Stone,
ton performa HS es-ce que le D.D est mort ?ou vif ?
j'en cherche un, qui fonctionne  
merçi de me faire signe par M.P ou sur le forum,
Patrick


----------



## MrStone (7 Juin 2006)

Salut,
ce sont un LC et un Powermac qui sont HS. Les deux Performa, eux, sont en état de marche


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2006)

Ce n'est pas exactement un don direct mais un tuyau

ce matin vu, à Paris  déposé dans la rue
 un moniteur Applecolor RGB  High resolution +accessoires

 avec ecrit en gros dessus " il marche !"
( ce qui ne m'étonnerait pas du tout)

Il est ( était) sur le trottoir  devant l'entrée du 7 rue du Louvre 75001 Paris


----------



## tantoillane (17 Juin 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas exactement un don direct mais un tuyau
> 
> ce matin vu, à Paris  déposé dans la rue
> un moniteur Applecolor RGB  High resolution +accessoires
> ...



Je pense que situé la où il était, il ne devais déjà plus y être au moment où tu as posté


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juin 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que situé la où il était, il ne devais déjà plus y être au moment où tu as posté


Et bien si !
Et en fait ce matin ,  donc un jour après ,il était encore là.
Et cette semaine ce seront les éboueurs qui l' embarqueront pour le jetter

Faut dire aussi que de loin ce moniteur beige semble un simple vieux  moniteur périmé .
Faut etre très près pour voir que c'est un RGB.


----------



## Gwen (18 Juin 2006)

Y a des jours ou je regrette de ne pas être a Paris. j'aurais couru voir si il était encore la dés que tu as posté Pascal. Mais la, je pense qu'il ne va pas attendre que je viennent l'Apple Expo et que en effet, les éboueurs feront leur travail avant


----------



## SveDec (18 Juin 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Y a des jours ou je regrette de ne pas être a Paris. j'aurais couru voir si il était encore la dés que tu as posté Pascal. Mais la, je pense qu'il ne va pas attendre que je viennent l'Apple Expo et que en effet, les éboueurs feront leur travail avant


Si tu le veux vraiment, tu peux t'arranger avec un parisien pour qu'il te le garde jusqu'à ton passage


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juin 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Si tu le veux vraiment, tu peux t'arranger avec un parisien pour qu'il te le garde jusqu'à ton passage


c'est effectivement une solution pas  hyper difficile à mettre en place
je l'aurai bien fait mais c'est pas possible


----------



## mordicus (18 Juin 2006)

Bonjour, 

Je possède un vieux Performa 450 qui commence à montrer des signes de faiblesse et je serais intéressé par n'importe quelle machine un peu moins ancienne, sur Toulouse ou sa région. Merci de me contacter par PM pour les modalités.


----------



## Gwen (19 Juin 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Si tu le veux vraiment, tu peux t'arranger avec un parisien pour qu'il te le garde jusqu'à ton passage



La, je me voit mal demander a quelqu'un de se déplacer dans Paris, transporter ce moniteur, sûrement très lourd chez lui et le stocké 3 mois 
Et puis, je n'en ai pas tant besoin, c'est juste que je trouve ça dommage de ne pouvoir profiter d'un tuyau pareille.

De tout de façon, en ce moment, c'est sur, il est parti 

Merci néanmoins.


----------



## MrStone (22 Juin 2006)

moi-même a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> Je me sépare du matériel suivant :
> 
> HS
> ...


Up !

l'ensemble est toujours disponible, je fais remonter quand même :rateau: 
Avis aux amateurs, reste une semaine avant le départ à la casse...


----------



## SveDec (22 Juin 2006)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Avis aux amateurs, reste une semaine avant le départ à la casse...


Argl, non !!
Les claviers ne sont pas USB, bien sûr ? :s


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2006)

Claviers ADB, &#233;videmment  

L'USB est apparu &#224; l'&#233;poque du premier iMac... ou bien sur les G3 beiges, j'me rappelle plus :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2006)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Claviers ADB, &#233;videmment
> 
> L'USB est apparu &#224; l'&#233;poque du premier iMac... ou bien sur les G3 beiges, j'me rappelle plus :rateau:



 Les G3 beiges &#233;taient en ADB, ce sont bien les premiers iMac. (m&#234;me les premiers G3 blanc/bleu avaient encore un port ADB, bien que fournis avec clavier et souris USB).


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2006)

Ah, merci Monsieur Tchernia


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2006)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ah, merci Monsieur Tchernia



Pas de quoi ... Monsieur Pierre !


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2006)

bon je donne un 17" a tube IIYAMA de 2000 (remise en main propre sur marne la vallée)


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2006)

Hello

Si quelqu'un a une alim de 1400 CS qui tra&#238;ne, qu'il me contacte. 
Je recherche aussi l'adaptateur qui permet de mettre sur r&#233;seau ethernet une LaserWriter 320.

Sinon, si ca interresse un bricoleur, j'ai un Classic NB dont l'alim semble HS, mais le tube (et le reste) sont OK et &#224; r&#233;cuperer en PACA.


----------



## zebigbug (24 Juin 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon je donne un 17" a tube IIYAMA de 2000 (remise en main propre sur marne la vallée)


 
Salut 


désolé à ceux a qui je n'ai pas répondu ..

J'ai eu quelques changements dans ma vie  "réelle" et informatique  .. , d'ou mes absences ....


J'ai un écran 21 " Formac connexion Mac 

un modem adsl alcatel speed touch ethernet ( pas testé ..)

a donné ..


Je laisse l'annonce sur ce forum puis dans quelques jours dans les petites annonces ...


----------



## zebigbug (24 Juin 2006)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> 
> désolé à ceux a qui je n'ai pas répondu ..
> ...


 

J'oublais pour les batteries j'en ai pas sauf en exemplaire unique pour ma collection  


Je sais que cela se trouve encore


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Je recherche aussi l'adaptateur qui permet de mettre sur réseau ethernet une LaserWriter 320.



Donc un adaptateur LocalTalk/ethernet. Si ça existe, tu aurais peut-être une chance de trouver ça ici. Contactes les par téléphone, mais n'hésites pas à discuter les prix, ils ont tendance à faire l'occase plus cher que le neuf (pour mon WallStreet, ils ont essayé de me vendre un HD de 6 Go venant d'un iBook Palourde au même prix que j'ai payé un 40 go 5400 Tr neuf chez Macway, ces cons ).


----------



## zebigbug (25 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Donc un adaptateur LocalTalk/ethernet. Si ça existe, tu aurais peut-être une chance de trouver ça ici. Contactes les par téléphone, mais n'hésites pas à discuter les prix, ils ont tendance à faire l'occase plus cher que le neuf (pour mon WallStreet, ils ont essayé de me vendre un HD de 6 Go venant d'un iBook Palourde au même prix que j'ai payé un 40 go 5400 Tr neuf chez Macway, ces cons ).


   C'est vrai que leur prix est un "peu" exagéré .. Parfois les machines anciennes générations sont plus cheres que les neuves


----------



## Gwen (25 Juin 2006)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> un modem adsl alcatel speed touch ethernet ( pas testé ..)



ça peut m'intéresser si c'est toujours dispo.


----------



## zebigbug (25 Juin 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> ça peut m'intéresser si c'est toujours dispo.


    Heu , je ne fais pas d'envoi  :rose:


----------



## Gwen (26 Juin 2006)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Heu , je ne fais pas d'envoi  :rose:


Si tu es sur paris, je suis de passage le 20 juillet 
Du coup, l'écran m'intéresse aussi peut être si ça peut te débarrasser, j'ai un beau Mac qui peut l'accepter


----------



## zebigbug (26 Juin 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es sur paris, je suis de passage le 20 juillet
> Du coup, l'écran m'intéresse aussi peut être si ça peut te débarrasser, j'ai un beau Mac qui peut l'accepter


  OK !  bon pour toi ...  MAis cela se fera le week end ...


----------



## Gwen (26 Juin 2006)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> OK !  bon pour toi ...  MAis cela se fera le week end ...



Bon, ben désolé, mais je ne serai la que le Jeudi 20. Donc loupé. merci quand même en espérant que tout ce beau matériel trouvera acquéreur.


----------



## Ludo67 (26 Juin 2006)

Si quelqu'un &#224; un vieux disque dur externe a brancher sur Prise SCSI je suis preneur!


----------



## zebigbug (27 Juin 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben désolé, mais je ne serai la que le Jeudi 20. Donc loupé. merci quand même en espérant que tout ce beau matériel trouvera acquéreur.


   ON va voir cela en privé .


----------



## SulliX (27 Juin 2006)

Ludo67 a dit:
			
		

> Si quelqu'un à un vieux disque dur externe a brancher sur Prise SCSI je suis preneur!




J'avais un boitier pour 2 disques, mais le 6 Go qui est dedans est quasiment HS...
Je sais pas si ça peut t'intéresser...


----------



## Ludo67 (28 Juin 2006)

Ben HS, ilne me sert pas a grand chose, non, mais merci quant meme


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2006)

Ludo67 a dit:
			
		

> Ben HS, ilne me sert pas a grand chose, non, mais merci quant meme


Tu as tort, ayant le bo&#238;tier, il ne te reste plus qu&#224; trouver un disque interne (ou deux) &#224; mettre &#224; l'int&#233;rieur, et &#231;a, &#231;a peut-&#234;tre plus facile &#224; trouver qu'un disque externe !


----------



## Gwen (28 Juin 2006)

SulliX a dit:
			
		

> J'avais un boitier pour 2 disques, mais le 6 Go qui est dedans est quasiment HS...
> Je sais pas si ça peut t'intéresser...



Je ne sais pas ou tu te trouve, mais ce genre de boitier peut m'être utile vu que j'ai quelques anciens disques SCSI qui ne servent plus faut d'emplacements .


----------



## zebigbug (29 Juin 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas ou tu te trouve, mais ce genre de boitier peut m'être utile vu que j'ai quelques anciens disques SCSI qui ne servent plus faut d'emplacements .


   j'ai un imac a donner HS   J'ai un gars qui le voulait mais il traine à le prendre ....  Si lundi , il ne le prends pas , il faudra VITE le chercher ...  je suis en travaux chez moi , il me faut de la place ...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Juin 2006)

Tu habite dans quelle r&#233;gion ?


----------



## OrdinoMac (29 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Tu habite dans quelle région ?



air intéressé on

même question 

air interessé off


----------



## zebigbug (29 Juin 2006)

OrdinoMac a dit:
			
		

> air intéressé on
> 
> même question
> 
> air interessé off


  78 prés du pecq ...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Juin 2006)

Ha.. mince alors....  (  )


----------



## OrdinoMac (2 Juillet 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Ha.. mince alors....  (  )



pareil, mince alors


----------



## Ludo67 (2 Juillet 2006)

J'ai un wallstreet, avec des batterie morte, qui me sert maintenant de mac de bureau, si quelqu'un souhaite se s&#233;parer de ses batterie, faites moi signe!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2006)

Ludo67 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un wallstreet, avec des batterie morte, qui me sert maintenant de mac de bureau, si quelqu'un souhaite se séparer de ses batterie, faites moi signe!



Ah ? Moi, je cherche une batterie morte de WallStreet, tu m'en céderait pas une, par hasard ?


----------



## tojar13 (3 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous
...


Un petit message pour vous faire savoir que les associations VASTE PACA, Millenium eX et le laboratoire HERMES ont tout un tas de vieux macs &#224; donner (sur marseille et &#233;ventuellement, lyon ou sur la trajectoire marseille/reims) .. les macs ne sont pas tous en &#233;tat MAIS nous avons tout un stock de pi&#232;ces d&#233;tach&#233;es diverses pour les remettre en &#233;tat !!

Le souci pour le faire: LE TEMPS ! et aussi, pour certaines machines, les comp&#233;tences... au bas mot, il y a entre 10 et 20 machines, allant du mac plus &#224; l'imac... Il y a des HDs externes, deux Apple II, des &#233;crans A4 (ces fameux &#233;crans NB taille A4...ahlala...), etc... sans compter les cables !!!! et les logiciels ... m&#234;me si l'abandonware n'est pas autoris&#233; (mode l&#233;gal on) donc, on verra de retrouver qq disquettes d'origine ((  (mode l&#233;gal off)

Le m&#233;nage, dans l'id&#233;al, devrait etre fait cet &#233;t&#233; !!! Contactez moi &#224; La moquette &#224; raison, faut pas mettre d'email dans tes posts, sinon, tu va te faire pourrir ta boite aux lettres par les spams. Tu as juste besoin d'autoriser les membres &#224; te contacter par email ou par MP dans ton profil

merci


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2006)

&#246;dite ton email si tu veux pas morfler 

genre  tojar13_AT_yahoo_DOT_fr


----------



## Ludo67 (3 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Moi, je cherche une batterie morte de WallStreet, tu m'en c&#233;derait pas une, par hasard ?


 
Ben justement , non vu quelle sont parti au recyclage ou je ne sait ou....
Mais j'ai combler les trou de mon wallstreet avec un lecteur disquette floopy et un lecteur cd floppy...
Mais je recherche tjrs des batteries...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2006)

Tant pis, c'&#233;tait pas pour combler les trous (j'ai plus de modules que de trous CD, ZIP et "Superdisk" ), c'est parce que j'ai une batterie neuve dont l'&#233;lectronique est HS, donc je cherche une batterie HS &#224; l'&#233;lectronique en &#233;tat.

Si quelqu'un d'autre en &#224; une, qu'il me contacte par MP, je prend bien sur les frais d'exp&#233;dition en charge.


----------



## Faroja (3 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

Je possède un pb G3 14'' en parfait état sauf en ce qui concerne la batterie qui est morte, une imprimante HP avec entrée série et un SE30 avec un dd de 80 Go. Si celà intéresse quelqu'un, vous pouvez me contacter sur ma boîte aux lettres. 
J'habite dans le Sud Est près de Cannes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2006)

Faroja a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je possède un pb G3 14'' en parfait état sauf en ce qui concerne la batterie qui est morte, une imprimante HP avec entrée série et un SE30 avec un dd de 80 Go. Si celà intéresse quelqu'un, vous pouvez me contacter sur ma boîte aux lettres.
> J'habite dans le Sud Est près de Cannes.



Je viens de t'envoyer un mail


----------



## Faroja (3 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de t'envoyer un mail





Je t'ai répondu sur PPOC.

A+

Alain


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Juillet 2006)

Faroja a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai répondu sur PPOC.
> 
> A+
> 
> Alain




Il reste quelque chose encore de ton stock ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Il reste quelque chose encore de ton stock ?



Il y a des chances, je n'ai pris que la batterie hors d'usage.


----------



## Berthold (9 Juillet 2006)

Je cherche des boitiers AppleTalk (jusqu'&#224; 5), et les c&#226;bles qui vont avec, pour une &#233;cole. Si quelqu'un a &#231;a&#8230;

C'est pas trop gros, &#231;a peut se poster et je rembourse les frais d'exp&#233;dition (&#233;videmment  ).


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2006)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche des boitiers AppleTalk (jusqu'à 5), et les câbles qui vont avec, pour une école. Si quelqu'un a ça
> 
> C'est pas trop gros, ça peut se poster et je rembourse les frais d'expédition (évidemment  ).



Je ne sais pas ce qu'il me reste, des boîtiers, je ne crois pas, mais peut-être des câbles d'assez grande longueur et des relais (pour faire un câble plus long avec deux plus courts). Je jette un il dans la semaine et reviens te tenir au courant ici.


----------



## zebigbug (9 Juillet 2006)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche des boitiers AppleTalk (jusqu'à 5), et les câbles qui vont avec, pour une école. Si quelqu'un a ça
> 
> C'est pas trop gros, ça peut se poster et je rembourse les frais d'expédition (évidemment  ).


   C'est urgent ??  Sinon je dois avoir il faut que je regarde dans mon bor....  mais je dois pas avoir de cables ...  Tu es dans quelle région ?


----------



## Berthold (10 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas ce qu'il me reste, des bo&#238;tiers, je ne crois pas, mais peut-&#234;tre des c&#226;bles d'assez grande longueur et des relais (pour faire un c&#226;ble plus long avec deux plus courts). Je jette un &#339;il dans la semaine et reviens te tenir au courant ici.


:love: &#199;a c'est int&#233;ressant ! Je prends mon ticket pour r&#233;server ? 


			
				zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> C'est urgent ??  Sinon je dois avoir il faut que je regarde dans mon bor....  mais je dois pas avoir de cables ...  Tu es dans quelle r&#233;gion ?


Merci  de vos deux r&#233;ponses. Non, ce n'est pas urgent : je me sauve pour trois semaines :rose:. Par contre, dans l'id&#233;al, j'aimerais relier les vieilleries vers le milieu du mois d'ao&#251;t. Je suis &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de Bourg-en-Bresse, au nord de Lyon, mais si &#231;a pose probl&#232;me, je le r&#233;p&#232;te, je rembourse les frais d'envoi, jur&#233; crach&#233;.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2006)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> :love: Ça c'est intéressant ! Je prends mon ticket pour réserver ?



Réservation enregistrée. Dès que possible, j'ouvre le chantier de fouilles archéologiques dans "la réserve" (le danger, c'est les éboulements de cartons ), je sors ça, et je cherche le moyen d'en faire un paquet poste. Je te recontacterais par MP à ce moment.


----------



## zebigbug (10 Juillet 2006)

Hors sujet   je viens de donner un imac   et je viens d'en récuperer 4  ..  Je n'aurais pas du succomber je me suis fais engueuler par la patronne ...  Quelqu'un  connais une adresse pour avoir des infos comment reparer un imac ?


----------



## Berthold (10 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Réservation enregistrée. Dès que possible, j'ouvre le chantier de fouilles archéologiques dans "la réserve" (le danger, c'est les éboulements de cartons )


N'oublie pas le casque, je ne voudrais pas être responsable indirect d'un accident de carton





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> , je sors ça, et je cherche le moyen d'en faire un paquet poste. Je te recontacterais par MP à ce moment.


Danke schön sehr beaucoup.


----------



## Ludo67 (10 Juillet 2006)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Hors sujet   je viens de donner un imac   et je viens d'en r&#233;cuperer 4  ..  Je n'aurais pas du succomber je me suis fais engueuler par la patronne ...  Quelqu'un  connais une adresse pour avoir des infos comment reparer un imac ?




Comment tu fait pour r&#233;cuperer 4 imac!!!, moi je veut bien un, pour compl&#233;ter ma collection...


----------



## SulliX (10 Juillet 2006)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Hors sujet   je viens de donner un imac   et je viens d'en récuperer 4  ..  Je n'aurais pas du succomber je me suis fais engueuler par la patronne ...  Quelqu'un  connais une adresse pour avoir des infos comment reparer un imac ?



Salut

Tu penses à moi si il y en a un dont l'alim est bonne ? j'en ai un avec l'alim HS...


----------



## maximeG (10 Juillet 2006)

Si un jour quelqu'un veut se débarrasser d'un I-maxG4.
Je les adore...


----------



## Ludo67 (11 Juillet 2006)

maximeG a dit:
			
		

> Si un jour quelqu'un veut se débarrasser d'un I-maxG4.
> Je les adore...



S'en débarrasser, je pense pas, surtout en état de marche, ces machine là ne sot pas assez vieille pour que l'on les donne, enfin, si tu cherche bien y en a des pas cher dans les petites annonces...


----------



## zebigbug (11 Juillet 2006)

SulliX a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Tu penses à moi si il y en a un dont l'alim est bonne ? j'en ai un avec l'alim HS...


 
J'ai deux imac DV 

deux imac 233 ...

Je dois recuperer un lecteur d'un 233 ..

Pour le reste il te faut un dv ou un ancien modéle ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2006)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas le casque, je ne voudrais pas &#234;tre responsable indirect d'un accident de cartonDanke sch&#246;n sehr beaucoup.



Tiens, au fait, du temps que j'y pense, pour des Mac de l'&#233;poque d'AppleTalk, j'ai aussi un raccord destin&#233; soit &#224; partager une imprimante s&#233;rie entre deux Mac, soit &#224; mettre deux imprimantes diff&#233;rentes sur un Mac (commutation par bouton poussoir), si &#231;a te branche ...

J'ai aussi une imprimante &#224; &#233;tiquettes, avec son rouleau d'&#233;tiquettes, mais malheureusement sans son bloc d'alim (de m&#233;moire 16 ou 20 V, je sais plus trop, mais c'est marqu&#233; dessus).

EDIT : Bon, ben Berthold, je te dois des excuses, je viens de retourner ce qui me reste de garage (le salon nous en a bouff&#233; les 2/3 :sick, sans rien retrouver de ce qui me restait d'AppleTalk. Je n'ai que deux hypoth&#232;ses : soit je les ai d&#233;j&#224; donn&#233;s mais ne m'en souviens plus, soit je les ai vir&#233;s &#224; la poubelle lorsqu'on a fait le salon.

Par contre, l'imprimante (et son manuel d'installation) et le commutateur s&#233;rie, eux, je les ai bien retrouv&#233;s.

Encore d&#233;sol&#233;.


----------



## jan84 (17 Juillet 2006)

Mon revendeur Mac en a une panoplie assez impressionnante de ce qu'il appelle des " Vieux Rondoudou " ... Voici ses coordonn&#233;es : Micro Center / 29 r Gustave Delory / 59000 LILLE / T&#233;l : 03 20 21 12 12 ...

Appelez le, peut &#234;tre qu'il serait pret &#224; faire don de certain de ces macs ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2006)

Je viens de r&#233;cup&#233;rer deux cartes PCI pour Mac, une carte deux ports USB (je pense 1.0 ou 1.1) (donn&#233;e), et une carte r&#233;seau 10 base 2/10 base T (Coax et RJ45). Si quelqu'un est int&#233;ress&#233; !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (24 Juillet 2006)

Salut Pascal,
une carte PCI USB 1, je prends !  
pour enfin installer l'usb sur mon bon vieux Power mac 6500/250,
je rembourse toujours le port,
suite par M.P, merçi,
patrick


----------



## Lalis (27 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

je dois déménager bientôt et souhaite me séparer d'au moins un vieux Mac, mais je ne veux pas le jeter. J'aimerais le donner à une école, par exemple.

Il s'agit d'un Performa 630 avec son imprimante Style Writer 2, son clavier, sa souris, son microphone, les manuels de l'utilisateurs, les CD d'installation, éventuellement d'autres CD avec des jeux. Tous les câbles sont fournis.
Il y a aussi un lecteur ZIP 100 Mo avec des cartouches ZIP (3 ou 4).

J'ai encore un PowerMac 5500/275, forme monobloc noir, + clavier, souris etc. Mais avant de m'en séparer, je dois récupérer des fichiers (sous Outlook et sous File Maker) : je n'ai pas encore trouvé la solution, mais avec l'aide de ce forum...


----------



## Aragorn (27 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

Bienvenue sur Macgé. Je crois qu'il existe déjà un fil sur le don de vieux Mac. Va faire un tour sur le forum *classic mac*.
De quelle région es-tu car si cela peut m'intéresser ?

A+


----------



## Arlequin (27 Juillet 2006)

Lalis a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> je dois déménager bientôt et souhaite me séparer d'au moins un vieux Mac, mais je ne veux pas le jeter. J'aimerais le donner à une école, par exemple.
> 
> ...


 
Bonjour

va voir là, ça peut servir

merci pour ton geste


----------



## Lalis (27 Juillet 2006)

Je l'avais fait : j'ai propos&#233; mes ordis &#224; Ordi Ecole antenne Mac. C'est juste qu'ils sont loin, tr&#232;s loin de chez moi... Et le message o&#249; j'ai trouv&#233; l'adresse date de plus de 2 ans.


----------



## Arlequin (27 Juillet 2006)

Lalis a dit:
			
		

> Je l'avais fait : j'ai propos&#233; mes ordis &#224; Ordi Ecole antenne Mac. C'est juste qu'ils sont loin, tr&#232;s loin de chez moi... Et le message o&#249; j'ai trouv&#233; l'adresse date de plus de 2 ans.


 
:rose: oups..... mais met tjs ton offre sur ce fil...... le dernier message ne datant que d'avant hier.......

et c'est loin comment chez toi ?


----------



## Lalis (27 Juillet 2006)

C'est pas moi le pb : c'est eux : ils sont en Savoie...


----------



## Lalis (27 Juillet 2006)

R&#233;gion parisienne, pas original.


----------



## Arlequin (27 Juillet 2006)

Lalis a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas moi le pb : c'est eux : ils sont en Savoie...


 
edit: grill&#233;


----------



## Arlequin (27 Juillet 2006)

Lalis a dit:
			
		

> Région parisienne, pas original.


 
certes, mais ça peut intéresser pas mal de monde...............


----------



## Gwen (27 Juillet 2006)

Lalis a dit:
			
		

> J'ai encore un PowerMac 5500/275, forme monobloc noir, + clavier, souris etc. Mais avant de m'en séparer, je dois récupérer des fichiers (sous Outlook et sous File Maker) : je n'ai pas encore trouvé la solution, mais avec l'aide de ce forum...



Ton Mac 5500 m'intéresse énormément. J'en cherche un depuis un bout de temps sans vraiment y apporter grande importance, mais la, ton message a réveillé mon envie 

De plus, j'ai tout ce qu'il faut chez moi pour sauvegarder entièrement ta machine donc si tu es prêt a t'en séparé pour un particulier et non une école, je suis partant, il aura une belle maison 

Ensuite, je peut te faire des CD ou DVD avec toutes tes données.

Si tu es partant, on continu en message privé?


----------



## bugman (27 Juillet 2006)

Tres beau geste en tout cas.
Bienvenue sur MacG


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2006)

Bon, il m'avait &#233;chapp&#233;, celui ci. Je fusionne tout &#231;a avec "Don de Mac"


----------



## Lalis (29 Juillet 2006)

C'est fait : mes deux Mac sont casés, le Performa chez Ordi Ecole et le PowerMac 5500 ira vivre une troisième vie chez Gwen.
Merci à tous !


----------



## Gwen (29 Juillet 2006)

Avec tout mes remerciements.
Mon Newton sera content d'avoir un copain presque de la m&#234;me couleur que lui et plus une boite a Pizza beige


----------



## Berthold (31 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> EDIT : Bon, ben Berthold, je te dois des excuses, je viens de retourner ce qui me reste de garage (le salon nous en a bouffé les 2/3 :sick, sans rien retrouver de ce qui me restait d'AppleTalk. Je n'ai que deux hypothèses : soit je les ai déjà donnés mais ne m'en souviens plus, soit je les ai virés à la poubelle lorsqu'on a fait le salon.
> 
> Par contre, l'imprimante (et son manuel d'installation) et le commutateur série, eux, je les ai bien retrouvés.
> 
> Encore désolé.


 ben tant pis, c'est déjà sympa d'avoir retourné ton garage rien que pour moi


----------



## Vivid (8 Août 2006)

qui veut d'une extension ram pour un mac classic II et de sa carte mere

Tchao


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2006)

Moi aussi j'ai de la Ram a donner. 32 Mo qui sortent d'un iMac Bondy Blue. Donc c'est de la *RAM de portable en PC66*, c'est ancien, c'est tr&#232;s sp&#233;cifique, mais &#231;a peut toujours servir a quelqu'un car moi je viens fi&#232;rement de lui rajouter 128 Mo a ses 64 d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;sents  Enfin.

Du coup, il turbine pas mal mon iMac Bondy avec sa ram et sa carte SCSI... Lui, je le bichonne particuli&#232;rement 

Donc, pour r&#233;sumer, soit vous avez un ancien portable soit un iMac Bondy et vous en &#234;tes rest&#233; au 32 Mo d'origine, cette barrette pourras doubler sa capacit&#233; m&#233;moire. Si int&#233;ress&#233;, &#233;crivez moi en priv&#233;.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2006)

Puisqu'on en est &#224; ramer, je rappelle que je dispose toujours d'un stock de barrettes simm 30 broches de 1 Mo pour tous Mac jusqu'aux Quadra 700/900, appari&#233;es par 2, 4 et m&#234;me pour un des jeux, 8, ainsi que quelques barrettes non appari&#233;es (ces barrettes 8 bits &#233;taient souvent utilis&#233;es par quatre sur les machines 32 bits clean, et par deux sur les autres).


----------



## Arlequin (9 Août 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai de la Ram a donner. 32 Mo qui sortent d'un iMac Bondy Blue. Donc c'est de la *RAM de portable en PC66*, c'est ancien, c'est très spécifique, mais ça peut toujours servir a quelqu'un car moi je viens fièrement de lui rajouter 128 Mo a ses 64 déjà présents  Enfin.
> 
> Du coup, il turbine pas mal mon iMac Bondy avec sa ram et sa carte SCSI... Lui, je le bichonne particulièrement
> 
> Donc, pour résumer, soit vous avez un ancien portable soit un iMac Bondy et vous en êtes resté au 32 Mo d'origine, cette barrette pourras doubler sa capacité mémoire. Si intéressé, écrivez moi en privé.


 
salut gwen, petite question en passant, c'est quel modèle le "bondy" blue ? En fait, je viens de récupérer un ancien imac G3 233 (ou 266 je ne sais plus), cd à tiroir, et son architecture intérieure est totalement différente des 4 imac G3 (de 400 à 600Mhz) que je possède déjà ! En lui faisant un nettoyage de printemps, j'ai trouvé de la ram que je ne connaissais pas, environ 2x la taille d'une barrette "classique" pc 100 ..... Est ce de cette ram là dont tu parles ? 

merci, à +


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2006)

Euh, les bondy blue n'existe qu'en 233 Mhz et en deux r&#233;vision A et B , donc on doit avoir la m&#234;me chose. par contre, je ne vois pas de quoi tu parle car la RAM que j'ai et que j'ai toujours mise dans cette machine c'&#233;tait de la PC 66 de portable donc Deux fois moins longue que la RAM de mac de Bureau.

La ram se situe sur une carte a l'arri&#232;re de la carte m&#232;re sous un radiateur qui cache le processeur, il faut d&#233;monter cette carte par la partie la plus a l'ext&#233;rieur pour acc&#233;der au slot du dessous. SI tu es int&#233;ress&#233;, fait moi signe.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Euh, les bondy blue n'existe qu'en 233 Mhz et en deux révision A et B , donc on doit avoir la même chose. par contre, je ne vois pas de quoi tu parle car la RAM que j'ai et que j'ai toujours mise dans cette machine c'était de la PC 66 de portable donc Deux fois moins longue que la RAM de mac de Bureau.
> 
> La ram se situe sur une carte a l'arrière de la carte mère sous un radiateur qui cache le processeur, il faut démonter cette carte par la partie la plus a l'extérieur pour accéder au slot du dessous. SI tu es intéressé, fait moi signe.



J'ai une barrette SODIMM qui fait bien dans les 8 ou 10 cm de haut, aujourd'hui, on ne trouve quasiment que des "tailles basse", mais avant, il y avait des "hautes". Il doit vouloir parler de ça !


----------



## Arlequin (9 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une barrette SODIMM qui fait bien dans les 8 ou 10 cm de haut, aujourd'hui, on ne trouve quasiment que des "tailles basse", mais avant, il y avait des "hautes". Il doit vouloir parler de &#231;a !


 
salut pascal, c'est effectivement ce dont je parle.......je pense

voil&#224; l'image (merci au site de sterpin une fois de plus  )

@ gwen, donc je pense avoir un "bondy", mais je ne sais toujours pas ce que cela veut dire (c'est celui-l&#224; ?)..... d'autant qu'il n'est pas tr&#232;s bleu...par rapport &#224; ce lui de ma signature

&#224; +


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2006)

Le Bondy est VERT/BLEU  C'est la couleur de la mer des plages de ..... Bondy 

OK, je comprends, je pensais que tu parlais en longueur et non en hauteur. C'est bien un bondy que tu as, je reconna&#238;s l'architecture int&#233;rieur.

Ma barrette de 32 Mo fait donc la moiti&#233; de la barrette que tu pr&#233;sentes, elle peut donc se placer dans le connecteur inf&#233;rieur ce qui n'est pas le cas de la tienne. Donc si ton connecteur inf&#233;rieur n'est pas occup&#233;, la barrette est pour toi si &#231;&#224; t'int&#233;resse.


----------



## Arlequin (9 Août 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Le Bondy est VERT/BLEU  C'est la couleur de la mer des plages de ..... Bondy .


 
ooohhhhh; ok d'accord..... me voil&#224; moins con du coup !    



			
				gwen a dit:
			
		

> OK, je comprends, je pensais que tu parlais en longueur et non en hauteur. C'est bien un bondy que tu as, je reconna&#238;s l'architecture int&#233;rieur.
> 
> Ma barrette de 32 Mo fait donc la moiti&#233; de la barrette que tu pr&#233;sentes, elle peut donc se placer dans le connecteur inf&#233;rieur ce qui n'est pas le cas de la tienne. Donc si ton connecteur inf&#233;rieur n'est pas occup&#233;, la barrette est pour toi si &#231;&#224; t'int&#233;resse.


 
ok, on y arrive ! en plus je n'ai pas le mac sous les yeux donc c'est pas facile de piger !!! 
Donc, si j'ai bien compris, il y aurait un slot en dessous de celui pr&#233;sent&#233; sur cette image ! Si oui &#231;a m'int&#233;resse ! Je te communique mes coordonn&#233;es par MP, dis moi ce que je te dois, frais de port compris, merci 

edit: si j'avais mieux regard&#233; le site de sterpin, j'aurais vu le slot quelques images plus bas !!!! c'est donc tout bon !!!!


----------



## baby (12 Août 2006)

J'ai moi aussi donné mon LCIII à une école de la Marne qui en a été ravie. Mais elle m'a laissé un lecteur ProDrive 40 et une cartouche Syquest 44MB.

Cela interesserait-il quelqu'un ? Je suis en Moselle.
J'ai horreur de jeter alors c'est toujours là !


----------



## lilimac54 (12 Août 2006)

baby a dit:
			
		

> J'ai moi aussi donné mon LCIII à une école de la Marne qui en a été ravie. Mais elle m'a laissé un lecteur ProDrive 40 et une cartouche Syquest 44MB.
> 
> Cela interesserait-il quelqu'un ? Je suis en Moselle.
> J'ai horreur de jeter alors c'est toujours là !



quelle ville de Moselle ? 
si c'est sur Metz je prends


----------



## baby (13 Août 2006)

Je suis sur Forbach mais je vais &#224; Metz assez r&#233;guli&#232;rement. J'y serai par exemple jeudi 17 vers 17/18H et de nouveau le lundi 21
mon tel : 06 14 94 82 06


----------



## lilimac54 (13 Août 2006)

baby a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sur Forbach mais je vais à Metz assez régulièrement. J'y serai par exemple jeudi 17 vers 17/18H et de nouveau le lundi 21
> mon tel : 06 14 94 82 06



ok je te tiens au courant


----------



## LC475 (15 Août 2006)

Si quelqu'un cherche des Quadra ou des 7100, des écrans A4 n&b, des DuoDock II, des barettes de Ram pour Quadra/7100, ou besoin de connectique pour un réseau AppleTalk, des claviers ou souris ADB...
J'ai aussi un lecteur zip scsi ainsi que, je crois une ou deux cartes ethernet pour LC et une carte USB/FW issue d'un G3 beige, mais sans les drivers.


NB : Je suis en Alsace


----------



## Berthold (16 Août 2006)

LC475 a dit:
			
		

> Si quelqu'un cherche des Quadra ou des 7100, des écrans A4 n&b, des DuoDock II, des barettes de Ram pour Quadra/7100, ou besoin de connectique pour un réseau AppleTalk, des claviers ou souris ADB...
> J'ai aussi un lecteur zip scsi ainsi que, je crois une ou deux cartes ethernet pour LC et une carte USB/FW issue d'un G3 beige, mais sans les drivers.
> 
> 
> NB : Je suis en Alsace


Je suis toujours à la recherche de boitiers et câbles AppleTalk, mais vers Bourg en Bresse. Si tu acceptes les envois postaux contre prise en charge financière totale de ma part, bien sûr ! contacte-moi par MP ?


----------



## TheEdge (16 Août 2006)

LC475 a dit:
			
		

> Si quelqu'un cherche des Quadra ou des 7100, des écrans A4 n&b, des DuoDock II, des barettes de Ram pour Quadra/7100, ou besoin de connectique pour un réseau AppleTalk, des claviers ou souris ADB...
> J'ai aussi un lecteur zip scsi ainsi que, je crois une ou deux cartes ethernet pour LC et une carte USB/FW issue d'un G3 beige, mais sans les drivers.
> 
> 
> NB : Je suis en Alsace


 
salut,
Tu acceptes d'envoyer des trucs contre paiement des fdp ??
parceque un duodock et du matos appletalk ça me serait utile.


----------



## LC475 (16 Août 2006)

Je veux bien vous envoyer ce que vous voulez. Vous m'envoyez un chèque et je vous envoie le colis


----------



## TheEdge (16 Août 2006)

LC475 a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien vous envoyer ce que vous voulez. Vous m'envoyez un chèque et je vous envoie le colis


 
Ok. donc avant de me décider, je préfère avoir le cout exact d'expédition. Voici une liste de ce qui me faudrait :
 - 1 clavier + 1 souris adb
 - boitiers appletalk pour 2 macs
 - une carte ethernet

sinon tu aurais aussi des cables pour ecran ? il m'en manque 1 pour un LC

pour le duodock finalement, je ne pense pas en avoir besoin puisque je ne trouve plus de pb duo !!! J'ai ptet rêvé, finalement je n'ai que des 1xx et 5xx :rateau:  En plus elle pèse son petit poids cette petite base !

tu peux me contacter par mail : edgy77 *chez* free.fr


----------



## LC475 (16 Août 2006)

Envoyez-moi par mp une liste de ce qui vous intéresse, je regarderai d'ici 10 jours pour les coûts d'envoi. En ce moment, j'ai de la peinture à terminer et la cave à ranger


----------



## TheEdge (16 Août 2006)

LC475 a dit:
			
		

> Envoyez-moi par mp une liste de ce qui vous intéresse, je regarderai d'ici 10 jours pour les coûts d'envoi. En ce moment, j'ai de la peinture à terminer et la cave à ranger


 
No problema. De toute façon rien ne presse. Je vais donc prendre le temps de faire une chtite liste et je mp ça dans qqs jours.
A+


----------



## LC475 (19 Août 2006)

J'ai aussi 4 toners pour LaserWriter II entamés et un encore dans son carton d'emballage...
Réf : EP-S LBP8


----------



## zebigbug (19 Août 2006)

LC475 a dit:
			
		

> Envoyez-moi par mp une liste de ce qui vous intéresse, je regarderai d'ici 10 jours pour les coûts d'envoi. En ce moment, j'ai de la peinture à terminer et la cave à ranger


  Tiens toi aussi


----------



## montlaureu (22 Août 2006)

Bonjour,
Association de parents d'élèves recherche des macs pour mise en place dans une école, d'un village. Nous cherchons à équiper des classes de maternelles et primaires.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Berthold (22 Août 2006)

montlaureu a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Association de parents d'élèves recherche des macs pour mise en place dans une école, d'un village. Nous cherchons à équiper des classes de maternelles et primaires.
> 
> Merci d'avance.


Le 31 c'est un peu loin pour moi ce lien peut vous aider ?


----------



## OrdinoMac (25 Août 2006)

Bonjour,



			
				LC475 a dit:
			
		

> Envoyez-moi par mp une liste de ce qui vous intéresse, je regarderai d'ici 10 jours pour les coûts d'envoi. En ce moment, j'ai de la peinture à terminer et la cave à ranger




j'arrive peut être aprés la bataille, sinon le duodock m'intéresse grandement. Est-il ecore disponible et expédiable par la poste ?


----------



## LC475 (25 Août 2006)

Non, non : j'ai encore 3 DuoDock II : combien en-veux-tu ?


----------



## OrdinoMac (25 Août 2006)

LC475 a dit:
			
		

> Non, non : j'ai encore 3 DuoDock II : combien en-veux-tu ?



Bonne nouvelle

Un seul me suffirait  

Tu penses que c'est jouable par la poste ?


----------



## bacman (26 Août 2006)

manque de place
je donne &#224; qui le veut une laserwriter 16/600 PS en &#233;tat de fonctionnement
et un II FX 16 mo ram avec ecran 13 p HS, &#231;a doit &#234;tre la TFT
je suis sur aix en provence


Ah, &#231;a s'est tromp&#233; de thread, &#231;a. Je te transf&#232;re dans le bon !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Septembre 2006)

Salut !! 

Quelqu'un aurais oubli&#233; de se d&#233;barrasser d'un modem compatible avec le Macintosh Classic ?  (avec un port de s&#233;rie mini DIN 8)

Si oui, je veut bien me charger de vous lui trouver une nouvelle utilit&#233; :love:


----------



## TheEdge (2 Septembre 2006)

bonsoir,

j'ai 2 anciens &#233;crans couleur 13" Apple &#224; donner sur Paris 12&#176;.
Etat esth&#233;tique moyen, mais quand je les ai test&#233;s il fonctionnaient tous deux.


----------



## Pivo (4 Septembre 2006)

Hello je sais pas si le titre est clair. En clair: il me faut une bête pièce de plastique beige qui clippe sur le boîtier du G3 et sur laquelle je visse le lecteur ZIP. Sur Lausanne et région (Suisse) ou envoi postal.

Merci


----------



## Faroja (4 Septembre 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Salut !!
> 
> Quelqu'un aurais oublié de se débarrasser d'un modem compatible avec le Macintosh Classic ?  (avec un port de série mini DIN 8)
> 
> Si oui, je veut bien me charger de vous lui trouver une nouvelle utilité :love:



Bonjour,
j'ai un modem Olitec self memory connection série ou usb. Pour la connection série j'ai un adaptateur série--->din.
Si celà vous intéresse, merci de me le dire et de me préciser où il faut l'envoyer.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Septembre 2006)

Faroja a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai un modem Olitec self memory connection série ou usb. Pour la connection série j'ai un adaptateur série--->din.
> Si celà vous intéresse, merci de me le dire et de me préciser où il faut l'envoyer.


Merci beaucoup &#224; vous !!!

Message Priv&#233; dans 5 min


----------



## Faroja (4 Septembre 2006)

montlaureu a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Association de parents d'&#233;l&#232;ves recherche des macs pour mise en place dans une &#233;cole, d'un village. Nous cherchons &#224; &#233;quiper des classes de maternelles et primaires.
> 
> Merci d'avance.



Bonjour,

Je poss&#232;de un powerbook G4, 14 " en excellent &#233;tat sauf qu'il n'y a plus de batterie. Fonctionne uniquement sur le secteur. A une carte USB et Firewire ainsi qu'une carte pour permettre la lecture de DVD. Egalement un lecteur de disquette est disponible.
Il s'agit du powerbook Wallstreet, 266 Mhz, dd 4 Go.
Si cel&#224; vous int&#233;resse, je suis &#224; votre disposition.
Je poss&#233;de aussi une imprimante HP 850C.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Septembre 2006)

Faroja a dit:


> Je possède un powerbook G4, 14 "... Il s'agit du powerbook Wallstreet, 266 Mhz, dd 4 Go.



Plutôt un G3, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2006)

Faroja a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je poss&#232;de un powerbook G4, 14 " en excellent &#233;tat sauf qu'il n'y a plus de batterie. Fonctionne uniquement sur le secteur. A une carte USB et Firewire ainsi qu'une carte pour permettre la lecture de DVD. Egalement un lecteur de disquette est disponible.
> Il s'agit du powerbook Wallstreet, 266 Mhz, dd 4 Go.
> ...



Je suis int&#233;ress&#233; par le lecteur de DVD et la carte de d&#233;codage qui va avec (J'ai le m&#234;me PowerBook, mais sans la carte et sans le lecteur de DVD). Si tu ne l'as pas, j'ai un lecteur de CD que je peux t'exp&#233;dier pour le rendre utilisable. Si tu es d'accord, je t'envoie un MP.


----------



## Faroja (4 Septembre 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Plutôt un G3, non ?



OUPS.... Tu as raison. Ca doit être l'âge


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2006)

Meuh nan, t'es encore jeune ! Tiens, je pense que le me souviendrais de ton anniversaire, tu es n&#233; le m&#234;me jour que ma ch&#232;re et tendre &#233;pouse (mais pas la m&#234;me ann&#233;e)


----------



## tantoillane (4 Septembre 2006)

Faroja a dit:


> OUPS.... Tu as raison. Ca doit être l'âge




Et il y a quelqu'un qui le veux ce G3 ? Il est encore libre ?

S'il est en état de marche, je suis bien interréssé, pour le récupérer.

Merci

edit : je suis vraiment désolé, j'ai à peine pris le temps de lire les messages autour. Honneur à ton assoc montlaureu. Je suis mort de honte :rose: :rose: :rose:

​


----------



## Faroja (4 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je suis intéressé par le lecteur de DVD et la carte de décodage qui va avec (J'ai le même PowerBook, mais sans la carte et sans le lecteur de DVD). Si tu ne l'as pas, j'ai un lecteur de CD que je peux t'expédier pour le rendre utilisable. Si tu es d'accord, je t'envoie un MP.



Salut Pascal,
J'espère que la batterie que je t'ai adressée il y a quelque temps t'a permis de solutionner ton problème.
Concernant le lecteur de dvd et sa carte, pas de problème pour te l'envoyer à condition que l'association de parents d'élèves à qui j'ai proposé mon G3 ne soit pas intéressée par ce lecteur. J'attends sa réponse.
A bientôt.

PS: Je suis très honoré d'être né le même jour que ton épouse. Je lui présente mes hommages.


----------



## Faroja (4 Septembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> Et il y a quelqu'un qui le veux ce G3 ? Il est encore libre ?
> 
> S'il est en état de marche, je suis bien interréssé, pour le récupérer.
> 
> ...



Salut,

Non il n'y a pas de mal. Si l'association ne me réponds pas, le G3 est pour toi sans le lecteur de dvd que j'ai proposé à Pascal77 dans le cas où l'association n'est pas intéressée.
Salutations.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2006)

Faroja a dit:


> Salut Pascal,
> J'esp&#232;re que la batterie que je t'ai adress&#233;e il y a quelque temps t'a permis de solutionner ton probl&#232;me.



H&#233;las non, elle souffrait de la m&#234;me maladie que la mienne, &#233;lectronique HS (sauf qu'en plus les accus sont vraiment morts, alors que ceux de la mienne, d&#233;mont&#233;s, peuvent &#234;tre recharg&#233;s &#224; bloc).



Faroja a dit:


> Concernant le lecteur de dvd et sa carte, pas de probl&#232;me pour te l'envoyer &#224; condition que l'association de parents d'&#233;l&#232;ves &#224; qui j'ai propos&#233; mon G3 ne soit pas int&#233;ress&#233;e par ce lecteur. J'attends sa r&#233;ponse.
> A bient&#244;t.
> 
> PS: Je suis tr&#232;s honor&#233; d'&#234;tre n&#233; le m&#234;me jour que ton &#233;pouse. Je lui pr&#233;sente mes hommages.



Au cas ou l'assoce n'est pas int&#233;ress&#233;e, as tu encore le lecteur CD d'origine ? Sinon, j'en ai un en rab, je peux te le passer histoire qu'il y ait un lecteur optique sur ta machine.

Pour le reste, je transmet &#224; mon &#233;pouse


----------



## tantoillane (5 Septembre 2006)

Faroja a dit:


> Je suis tr&#232;s honor&#233; d'&#234;tre n&#233; le m&#234;me jour que ton &#233;pouse. Je lui pr&#233;sente mes hommages.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour le reste, je transmet &#224; mon &#233;pouse



​ 


Faroja a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Non il n'y a pas de mal. Si l'association ne me r&#233;ponds pas, le G3 est pour toi sans le lecteur de dvd que j'ai propos&#233; &#224; Pascal77 dans le cas o&#249; l'association n'est pas int&#233;ress&#233;e.
> Salutations.




Merci, :rose: attendons encore, tu n'es pas ultra press&#233; de te d&#233;barrasser du G3 ?




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Au cas ou l'assoce n'est pas int&#233;ress&#233;e, as tu encore le lecteur CD d'origine ? Sinon, j'en ai un en rab, je peux te le passer histoire qu'il y ait un lecteur optique sur ta machine.



Ce serait sympa ...


----------



## montlaureu (5 Septembre 2006)

Faroja a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je poss&#232;de un powerbook G4, 14 " en excellent &#233;tat sauf qu'il n'y a plus de batterie. Fonctionne uniquement sur le secteur. A une carte USB et Firewire ainsi qu'une carte pour permettre la lecture de DVD. Egalement un lecteur de disquette est disponible.
> Il s'agit du powerbook Wallstreet, 266 Mhz, dd 4 Go.
> ...


 
Bonjour,
    Je suis vivement interess&#233;, par un powerbook, m&#234;me G3.
Vous pouvez me contacter directement &#224; l'adresse ape[at]montlaur[point]eu, il s'agit du mail de l'association.

Bien cordialement.


----------



## tantoillane (5 Septembre 2006)

montlaureu a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis vivement interess&#233;, par un powerbook, m&#234;me G3.
> Vous pouvez me contacter directement &#224; l'adresse ape[at]montlaur[point]eu, il s'agit du mail de l'association.
> 
> Bien cordialement.




Probl&#232;me r&#233;solu, longue vie &#224; ton assoc. J'en ai moi m&#234;me fais parti d'une, et je sais que les deux gros soucis sont le temps, et les deniers 

Evite juste de donner ton adresse mail, sur internet tu va te faire spamer


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2006)

montlaureu a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis vivement interessé, par un powerbook, même G3.
> Vous pouvez me contacter directement à l'adresse ape[at]montlaur[point]eu, il s'agit du mail de l'association.
> 
> Bien cordialement.



tantoilane à raison, jamais d'adresse mail dans la partie publique d'un forum, les bots des spammeurs n'attendent que ça. Là, j'ai édité les posts pour te l'éviter, j'espère être arrivé à temps (tantoilane, lorsque tu cites pour ce motif, évite de laisser l'adresse dans la citation ).


----------



## tantoillane (5 Septembre 2006)

Je pensais bien qu'un modo, ou montlaureu changerait. Le changement dans le message n'agit-il pas dans la citation ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2006)

Pas du tout, la citation fait partie de TON message, j'ai du &#233;diter les deux, l'un apr&#232;s l'autre.


----------



## tantoillane (5 Septembre 2006)

Plus de 800 messages, et je ne connais toujours pas tout de ce forum, merci pascal


----------



## Yakamya (7 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si dans tes archives tu as un vieux minitel N&B, c'est le même tube



C'est quoi cette histoire de meme tube ??? ça m'interresse possedant un Mac Plus a tube cassé ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2006)

Le tube vid&#233;o de mac 9 pouces est le m&#234;me que celui utilis&#233; par FT sur les minitels 1.

Cel&#224; dit, sur ces Mac, la carte vid&#233;o claquait plus souvent que le tube.


----------



## OrdinoMac (7 Septembre 2006)

Yakamya a dit:


> C'est quoi cette histoire de meme tube ??? &#231;a m'interresse possedant un Mac Plus a tube cass&#233; ...



Tu es dans quelle r&#233;gion ?. Je dois avoir des &#233;crans pour macplus en trop. Il faut juste que je cherche


----------



## Ludo67 (10 Septembre 2006)

En parlant de mac plus, je cherche en ce moment un bon vieux mac sur la belle r&#233;gion alsacienne.....


----------



## BorisGodounov (11 Septembre 2006)

Bonsoir,

Je donne un Powerbook 145 de 1992, avec sacoche et alimentation.
Il n'y a pas de batterie, non plus, hélas, que de système d'exploitation, car en voulant faire une mise à jour vers le système 7.5.1 j'ai du commettre une erreur fatale.
Le lecteur de disquette semble ne plus accepter certaines disquettes, mais je ne sais pas si ce n'est pas une erreur de ma part qui l'a rendu sensible.

En tout état de cause jusqu'à son accident il fonctionnait encore très bien. (comme quoi le mieux ... )

Si vous êtes intéressé, contactez-moi.


----------



## OrdinoMac (11 Septembre 2006)

BorisGodounov a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je donne un Powerbook 145 de 1992, avec sacoche et alimentation.
> Il n'y a pas de batterie, non plus, hélas, que de système d'exploitation, car en voulant faire une mise à jour vers le système 7.5.1 j'ai du commettre une erreur fatale.
> ...



je suis intéressé; je t'envoie un Mp


----------



## BorisGodounov (14 Septembre 2006)

Enlevez c'est pesé,

Mon PowerBook 145 a trouvé sa maison de retraite


----------



## Membre supprimé 25234 (14 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

Je cherche &#224; donner :

1 &#233;cran noir et blanc format A3
1 &#233;cran 17" couleur
1 Power Mac 9600
1 Power Mac 8100
1 lecteur ZIP
1 lot de claviers/souris/c&#226;bles

Je suis sur Toulouse.
&#231;a int&#233;resse quelqu'un ?


----------



## montlaureu (15 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,
   Si c'est utilisable dans une école, je suis preneur, sur région Toulousaine aussi.

Cordialement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 25234 (15 Septembre 2006)

En fouillant bien, j'ai aussi retrouvé :
1 carton de disquettes
1 vingtaine de syquest (si si rappellez-vous, ces gros disk externes de 88Mo, wahou !!)

Allez, viendez les prendre, c'est gratuit !


----------



## Membre supprimé 25234 (18 Septembre 2006)

Et voilà ! C'est fait ! Nos vieux mac sont partis. Ils ont trouvé refuge dans une école, je sens qu'ils auront une retraite paisible.

Il me reste le carton de disquettes et celui de syquest. Y a-t-il des preneurs ?


----------



## papymac (20 Septembre 2006)

J'ai un mac+ en panne d'alimentation, un DD SCSI Apple externe, une imprimante Writer II *dispos*, avec connectique.
​  Je suis dans la Loire

papymac


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (21 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,
je vais avoir besoin pour ma formation Atic à Pessac d'un portable susceptible de faire tourner Ubuntu ou mac OS 8 ou 9 mais mes moyens financiers actuels (aucunes indemnités en ce moment !) m'empèchent d'acheter du matériel, on peut aussi envisager un prêt : je rend la bécane en fin de stage, promis, juré!
merçi de me donner des pistes de recherche par exemple sociétés ou administrations qui déstockent des bécanes anciennes, ici dans mon gros village aucunes oportunités de ce coté là...
(je prend aussi éventuellement un PC portable qui supporte Ubuntu 6.0.6)
merçi,
Patrick


----------



## kertruc (25 Septembre 2006)

Salut

Content de voir que ce post tourne bien.
Ça fait plaisir de voir toutes ces machines reprendre du service.

Pour ma part, je relance un peu ma demande :
Je cherche des machines en Rhône-Alpes pour une école. Mais je me limite désormais à des machines capables de faire tourner OSX en natif.
Ça peut paraitre un peu luxueux, mais bon, y a des vieilles machines désormais qui ne valent plus rien et qui peuvent vraiment servir dans une école.

Je suis prêt à mettre un petit quelque chose éventuellement pour le dédommagement.

Voili


----------



## Yakamya (29 Septembre 2006)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Tu es dans quelle région ?. Je dois avoir des écrans pour macplus en trop. Il faut juste que je cherche


non c'est bon ne t'inquiette pas... J'ai suffisament de mac chez moi  (mes parents en on raz le bol que je ramene des vieux ordi .... malheureusement


----------



## ccciolll (6 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

Mon ancien &#233;cran ProNitron 80.19 &#224; rendu l'&#226;me cette semaine.
La led t&#233;moin s'allume toujours, mais l'&#233;cran reste noir. Et il n'y a pas d'&#233;clair blanc quand je l'&#233;teins donc je pense que c'est le canon qui est naze. Comme &#231;a faisait un bout de temps que je pr&#233;voyais d'acheter un TFT, du coup, j'ai achet&#233; un TFT.

Donc j'ai cet ENORME &#233;cran 19" CRT qui fait le poids d'un cheval mort&#8230;
Si &#231;a int&#233;resse quelqu'un, pour des pi&#232;ces ou du bricolage ou je ne sais quoi (pour faire des alt&#232;res par exemple), il est &#224; retirer chez moi &#224; Villeneuve d'Ascq.

Si personne ne se manifeste d'ici lundi midi, il partira en d&#233;chetterie.

Voil&#224;.

T'es pas dans le bon topic, je t'y met !


----------



## ccciolll (6 Octobre 2006)

Merci au mystérieux inconnu qui a déplacé mon post au bon endroit, je n'avais pas vu que ce topic existait. C'est intéressant, je vais m'y abonner tiens !


----------



## ccciolll (6 Octobre 2006)

Pivo a dit:


> Hello je sais pas si le titre est clair. En clair: il me faut une bête pièce de plastique beige qui clippe sur le boîtier du G3 et sur laquelle je visse le lecteur ZIP. Sur Lausanne et région (Suisse) ou envoi postal.
> 
> Merci



comme tu pourras voir ici il y a peut-être u ne solution bricolage qui te conviendrait.


----------



## ccciolll (9 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour, je suggère, puisqu'il existe une rubrique Dons de MAcs, de faire son pendant : une rubrique demande de dons.

Comme ça ici on écrit "je cherche ceci ou cela" et celui qui a ça sous un tas de poussières chez lui peut dire "oh ben je te le donnes tiens" ou même "tu m'invites à boire un coup et je te le files" ou   

Voilà quoi.

Ma première demande va apparaître dans le prochain post.

INAUGURATION !!!


----------



## ccciolll (9 Octobre 2006)

Bon, c'est pas tellement du vieux matériel, mais c'est surtout pour poser une première pierre, et donner une raison d'être à ce sujet.

Je cherche donc une souris USB avec les 2 boutons et une roulette au milieu. Mac ou PC ça m'est égal.

Maintenant que je sais qu'une souris de ce type peut tourner sous os 8.6 ou 9, je vais pas m'en priver.


----------



## ccciolll (9 Octobre 2006)

Je lance le parallèle à ce sujet : les demandes de dons


Dernier appel pour mon écran : si personne en veut, je le mets en déchetterie ce soir.


----------



## ccciolll (9 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour, je cherche les CD d'install de osX 10.2 (X.2 jaguar).

C'est pour installer sur un G3/233 desktop beige.

Si vous avez acheté le 3 ou le  4 entre temps et ne savez pas quoi faire de votre vieux 2, je pourrais être preneur.


----------



## tantoillane (9 Octobre 2006)

*cr&#233;&#233; un sujet dans un autre je ne suis pas s&#251;r que ce soit utile*. Et puis dire j'aimerais avec un power Mac avec intel deux proc bic&#339;urs &#224; 3 Ghz, une carte vid&#233;o qui puisse faire tourner des jeux en haute r&#233;solution, 3 ou 4 Go de RAM, et 1,5 To pour mettre mes films 

Les gens donnent ce qu'ils peuvent donner, et ils ne s'emb&#234;tent pas &#224; regarder les 600 posts pr&#233;c&#233;dents pour savoir si &#231;a interresse quelqu'un.

C'est mon avis 

Ah mince, c'est de ma faute, je l'ai pr&#233;venu par MP, mais j'ai oubli&#233; d'&#233;diter son dernier post. Je le fais donc ici : il n'a pas ouvert un sujet dans un autre, c'est moi qui ai fusionn&#233; les deux sujets. En effet, jusqu'ici, les demandes passaient tr&#232;s bien, je trouves que &#231;a ne vaut pas un second sujet.

Pascal 77


----------



## ccciolll (10 Octobre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> Les gens donnent ce qu'ils peuvent donner, et ils ne s'embêtent pas à regarder les 600 posts précédents pour savoir si ça interresse quelqu'un.



En effet, créer un nouveau sujet rien que pour ça était une mauvaise idée, comme me l'a fait remarquer Pascal77, les demandes comme les offres se font librement sur ce seul sujet.

Par contre, je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi quand tu dis "les gens donnent ce qu'ils peuvent", car bien souvent, et moi le premier, on a plein de trucs dot on se sert pas, qui nous encombrent pour rien, mais on imagine pas que ça puisse intéresser quelqu'un et on les laisse dans un coin. Alors parfois, le fait de lire "moi je suis intéressé par ça" plutôt que de le laisser moisir dans un ocin ou le mettre à la poubelle.

Un exemple, c'est pas de l'informtique, mais j'ai un ami qui récupère les briques TetraPak pour les tester comme matériau de construction. S'il ne te le dis pas, tu ne pensera jamais à garder tes briques pour lui et tu le jettera à la poubelle

Autre raison : j'ai chez moi des tas de trucs que j'ai mis de côté "au cas où", mais je n'ai pas envie de me taper le boulot de les lister, les décrire et mettre une annonce pour les donner. mais si je vois que ça intéresse quelqu'un, je lui donne. J'ai échangé un LC en panne il y a pas 6 mois avec un MacGéiste.


----------



## tantoillane (10 Octobre 2006)

Le mieux serait pourtant de faire un liste de ce dont tu serais pr&#232;s &#224; te s&#233;parer. 


PS : je cherche un MacPro 17"


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> Le mieux serait pourtant de faire un liste de ce dont tu serais près à te séparer.
> 
> 
> PS : je cherche un MacPro 17"



Dois-je te rappeler que nous sommes dans Classic Mac ? Pour ta demande, il te faudrait ouvrir un thread dans "Mac de bureau". Je sais pas trop ce que Mackie en penserait ?


----------



## Lalis (11 Octobre 2006)

Moi j'ai plein de disquettes à donner.
Et comme je déménage dans 15 jours, il y aura peut-être autre chose. Affaire à suivre au moment de l'inventaire.
A part ça, c'est grâce à ce fil que j'ai donné mes deux vieux Macs, une imprimante SW2 + lecteur Zip et un tas de trucs.


----------



## tantoillane (11 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dois-je te rappeler que nous sommes dans Classic Mac ? Pour ta demande, il te faudrait ouvrir un thread dans "Mac de bureau". Je sais pas trop ce que Mackie en penserait ?




Exact, je n'avais pas pensé  

Mais au rythme ou apple renouvelle sa gamme, il faudra bientôt l'ouvrir ce nouveau thread :rateau::rateau:

​


----------



## francois61 (15 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un divers machines (G3, Powepc..) , disques durs scsi,  sauvegardes , écrans, et logiciels.

J'habite à Courbevoie (92)

Est-ce que cela peut vous intéresser ?

cordialement


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2006)

Une petite liste ? Perso, je cherche un lecteur de DVD pour PowerBook WallStreet et la carte PCMCIA qui va avec. Toujours pour WallStreet, une carte processeur &#224; 300 Mhz ou plus m'int&#233;resserait aussi.


----------



## tantoillane (15 Octobre 2006)

francois61 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un divers machines (G3, Powepc..) , disques durs scsi,  sauvegardes , écrans, et logiciels.
> 
> ...



Peux-tu détailler un peu plus ? 

Merci


----------



## FdeB (16 Octobre 2006)

en main propre sur Paris république 3-4 caisses d'archives de magMac (SVM/universMac/macWorld/golden.... avec CDs) de 1995 à aujourdh'ui


----------



## TheEdge (16 Octobre 2006)

FdeB a dit:


> en main propre sur Paris r&#233;publique 3-4 caisses d'archives de magMac (SVM/universMac/macWorld/golden.... avec CDs) de 1995 &#224; aujourdh'ui


 
Wahou ! vraiment sympa ton lot de magazines ! Si j'avais la place j'aurais pris sans h&#233;siter.
En tout cas tu vas surement faire un heureux.


----------



## momo-fr (16 Octobre 2006)

Je squate le fil juste pour signaler que sur Bordeaux, je connais une asso de musique pour malvoyants qui récupère tout Mac PPC sous OS9, écran, clavier et périphérique SCSI, petite panne possible (ils ont un électro dans l'école)... en MP please.


----------



## FdeB (17 Octobre 2006)

TheEdge a dit:


> Wahou ! vraiment sympa ton lot de magazines ! Si j'avais la place j'aurais pris sans hésiter.
> En tout cas tu vas surement faire un heureux.



Ben j'espère, je l'ai mis en PA aussi mais sans succès pour l'instant !!!


----------



## Berthold (14 Novembre 2006)

Je n'y crois gu&#232;re, mais au cas o&#249;, je cherche des adaptateurs vid&#233;os de ce type :





Si vous avez &#231;a qui tra&#238;ne dans vos cartons, j'ai une dizaine d'UC pour un seul adaptateur&#8230;

(Voir mes explicatons dans ce fil.)


----------



## Marick (15 Novembre 2006)

Un vieux Performa complet (mais écran ?!?), un iBook à réviser, + disquettes ou CD système, +  + je donne tout ça à une asso qui pourrait les remettre en état et en faire profiter autrui. Je suis à Roubaix, dans le Nord. Seul souhait, que l'on vienne chercher l'ensemble en une fois chez moi.


----------



## MamaCass (15 Novembre 2006)

Salut,

Tu aurais du poster ton message dans un sujet qui est d&#233;di&#233; aux dons des macs 

C'est par l&#224; : >> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=127787

Bienvenu au fait


----------



## kertruc (15 Novembre 2006)

Va voir l&#224; :

http://cassemac.free.fr/

Tu trouveras ton bonheur...


----------



## OrdinoMac (15 Novembre 2006)

Certes mais 8 euros l'adaptateur, ce n'est pas donné.


----------



## Berthold (16 Novembre 2006)

kertruc a dit:


> Va voir là :
> 
> http://cassemac.free.fr/
> 
> Tu trouveras ton bonheur...


Merci pour l'adresse, je ne connaissais pas. 

Par contre, pour les PM 6100 qui réclament cet adaptateur


OrdinoMac a dit:


> Certes mais 8 euros l'adaptateur, ce n'est pas donné.


bien d'accord, surtout qu'il doit falloir rajoute les frais de port:rateau:


----------



## kertruc (17 Novembre 2006)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Certes mais 8 euros l'adaptateur, ce n'est pas donné.



Si tu en as besoin de plusieurs, et si c'est pour une école ou une association, le prix est négociable.


----------



## Berthold (18 Novembre 2006)

kertruc a dit:


> Si tu en as besoin de plusieurs, et si c'est pour une école ou une association, le prix est négociable.


Exact, je les ai contactés, et comme c'est pour une école, pas de souci.


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2006)

Pascal et/ou Guytan : d&#233;plac&#233; de "vous &#234;tes ici". Je vous laisse fusionner ! 


&#199;a roule, mon loup


----------



## guiguilap (25 Novembre 2006)

Moi je prends tout si c'est par la poste et sans frais de port ou sinon dans l'allier !


----------



## macinside (25 Novembre 2006)

je donne toujours un 17" IIYAMA CRT (a tube quoi) connexion VGA standard, a venir cherche sur marne la vall&#233;e


----------



## ccciolll (25 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

au cas où, je cherche un modem 56 K compatible avec un G3 beige (ethernet ou port modem)

voilà.


----------



## guiguilap (25 Novembre 2006)

Port modem ca n'existe pas, c'est un modem 56 k int&#233;gr&#233;, ce n'est pas pour t'emb&#234;ter c'est pour pas que tu te plantes !


----------



## ccciolll (25 Novembre 2006)

Bah je sais pas, au dos du G3, il y a un port modem et un port imprimante, et ils sont appelés ainsi dans le tableau de bord Réseau.

Et cette génération de G3 ne comportait pas de modem interne d'origine.

Cela dit, je n'ai rien contre un modem 56 K en PCI, j'ai des ports de libres.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Port modem ca n'existe pas, c'est un modem 56 k intégré, ce n'est pas pour t'embêter c'est pour pas que tu te plantes !





ccciolll a dit:


> Bah je sais pas, au dos du G3, il y a un port modem et un port imprimante, et ils sont appelés ainsi dans le tableau de bord Réseau.
> 
> Et cette génération de G3 ne comportait pas de modem interne d'origine.
> 
> Cela dit, je n'ai rien contre un modem 56 K en PCI, j'ai des ports de libres.



Ben si, ça existe, un port "modem", avant l'arrivée de l'iMac, tous les Mac en étaient équipés, c'était un port série, presque identique à celui de l'imprimante, destiné à brancher un modem externe. Les modems 56K intégrés n'existaient que sur les portables (PowerBook WallStreet).

Pour répondre à ta question, ccciolll, les modems externes étaient des modems série, je ne pense pas qu'il en ait existés en ethernet.


----------



## ccciolll (26 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour répondre à ta question, ccciolll, les modems externes étaient des modems série, je ne pense pas qu'il en ait existés en ethernet.



Tu veux dire les 56 K n'existeraient pas en ethernet, c'est ça ?
Parce que mon "modem" ADSL de NordNet, il est en ethernet. Mais peut-être que le terme modem est utilisé à tort pour cet appareil LAN ?

Enfin, je m'écarte du sujet. Bref, si qqun a un modem 56k pour mac, interne ou externe, même USB (je peux installer une carte usb si il faut), ça fera plaisir à ma mère.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (26 Novembre 2006)

J'en ait un dans une boite (Qui d'ailleurs viens d&#233;j&#224; d'un membre g&#233;n&#233;reux de MacG&#233  : Je v&#233;rifie si je peut encore l'utiliser sur ma nouvelle ligne ADSL d&#233;group&#233; total, et si je peut plus.... faudra qu'on trouve un moyen pour les frais de port  (&#224; moins que tu ne vives autours de Narbonne    )

C'est un modem &#224; connecter sur un port s&#233;rie, j'ai l'adaptateur fourni pour pouvoir le brancher sur le port modem du Mac, et il peut aussi &#234;tre branch&#233; sur un port USB.
Voil&#224; 



> Tu veux dire les 56 K n'existeraient pas en ethernet, c'est &#231;a ?


 Ce qui ce dit par l&#224;, c'est sp&#233;cifique aux 56K. Je n'ai personnellement jamais crois&#233; de modem qui se connecte &#224; l'ordinateur avec un port RJ45, et plus je chercherais dans les vieux dinosaures, moins je serais s&#251;r d'en trouver.
Mais m&#234;me pour les bo&#238;tiers ADSL que l'on &#224; aujourd'hui pour se connecter &#224; internet, le terme Modulateur/D&#233;modulateur est toujours appropri&#233;. Donc Modem aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Tu veux dire les 56 K n'existeraient pas en ethernet, c'est ça ?



Non, je ne parlais pas spécialement des 56K, j'aurais du préciser "modem RTC", parce que les 33,6, les 28,8, les 14,4 et 9600, et ainsi de suite jusqu'aux premiers qui ne devaient guère dépasser 300 bps sont concernés. Par contre, les modems ADSL, DSL ou "Fibre optique", c'est bien sur un cas différent.


----------



## guiguilap (26 Novembre 2006)

Oh ben je suis navr&#233; je ne savais pas, d&#233;sol&#233;


----------



## ccciolll (26 Novembre 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> J'en ait un dans une boite (Qui d'ailleurs viens déjà d'un membre généreux de MacGé)  : Je vérifie si je peut encore l'utiliser sur ma nouvelle ligne ADSL dégroupé total, et si je peut plus.... faudra qu'on trouve un moyen pour les frais de port  (à moins que tu ne vives autours de Narbonne    )
> 
> C'est un modem à connecter sur un port série, j'ai l'adaptateur fourni pour pouvoir le brancher sur le port modem du Mac, et il peut aussi être branché sur un port USB.
> Voilà
> ...



Je suis à peu près aussi loin de narbonne qu'on peut l'être en restant en France métropolitaine. Le moyen pour les frais de port c'est que je te les paye avec un supplément pour le temps passé à faire l'emballage et la queue à la poste !

Je poise une question à la cantonnade, parce que c'est pas clairt pour moi.

RTC ça veut dire les modems qui utilisent la liggne téléphonique (ceux où qu'on peut plus téléphoner pendant qu'on surfe), c'est ça ? Donc pour ma mère c'est un RTC qu'il faudrait, si c'est bien ça.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Je poise une question à la cantonnade, parce que c'est pas clairt pour moi.
> 
> RTC ça veut dire les modems qui utilisent la liggne téléphonique (ceux où qu'on peut plus téléphoner pendant qu'on surfe), c'est ça ? Donc pour ma mère c'est un RTC qu'il faudrait, si c'est bien ça.



RTC = réseau Téléphonique Commuté. Le réseau téléphonique ordinaire, quoi.


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Bah je sais pas, au dos du G3, il y a un port modem et un port imprimante, et ils sont appelés ainsi dans le tableau de bord Réseau.
> 
> Et cette génération de G3 ne comportait pas de modem interne d'origine.
> 
> Cela dit, je n'ai rien contre un modem 56 K en PCI, j'ai des ports de libres.



ben tu peu trouver assez facilement des vieux modem olitec série en 56k


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (26 Novembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> ben tu peu trouver assez facilement des vieux modem olitec série en 56k


C'est justement celui que je lui propose... mais j'ai pas encore pu faire la v&#233;rif.


----------



## kertruc (26 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour répondre à ta question, ccciolll, les modems externes étaient des modems série, je ne pense pas qu'il en ait existés en ethernet.



Les premières bornes airport avaient un modem RTC et une prise Ethernet...
Ça doit marcher non ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (26 Novembre 2006)

La prise Ethernet, c'&#233;tait pour se connecter &#224; une r&#233;seau Ethernet  (Ne serais-ce qu'un hun hethernet. ), pas sp&#233;cifiquement pour relier la borne au Mac.


----------



## kertruc (27 Novembre 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> La prise Ethernet, c'était pour se connecter à une réseau Ethernet  (Ne serais-ce qu'un hun hethernet. ), pas spécifiquement pour relier la borne au Mac.



Oui, mais ça devrait marcher non ?

(et je dis pas ça que parce que j'en ai une à vendre     )


----------



## FdeB (29 Novembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> au cas où, je cherche un modem 56 K compatible avec un G3 beige (ethernet ou port modem)
> 
> voilà.



bonsoir j'ai entre autre un modem Sagem RNIS 128 geoport (port modem), je ne sais pas si cela fonctionne sur une ligne classique autre que Numéris... si tu trouves des infos je te le donne, sur Paris République... (j'ai aussi deux en version USB)


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2006)

FdeB a dit:


> bonsoir j'ai entre autre un modem Sagem RNIS 128 geoport (port modem), je ne sais pas si cela fonctionne sur une ligne classique autre que Numéris... si tu trouves des infos je te le donne, sur Paris République... (j'ai aussi deux en version USB)



Non, ça, ça ne fonctionne que sur une ligne numeris.


----------



## ccciolll (30 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, ça, ça ne fonctionne que sur une ligne numeris.



oui, c'est d'ailleurs celui qu'on utilise au boulot.

Sinon, vous embêtez pas, Leyry Hynemonth va pouvoir faire mon bonheur.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Novembre 2006)

J'ai rien dit.


----------



## barzobu (1 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je cherche un vieux mac possédant au moins un lecteur 800K et un système au minimum 7...

Merci par avance de m'indiquer si vous pouvez m'aider !!!

Cdt.


----------



## Berthold (1 Décembre 2006)

Tu es dans quelle r&#233;gion ?


----------



## barzobu (2 Décembre 2006)

Salut !

Je suis en Haute-Normandie...

Je reste à ta dispo pour d'autres renseignements...


----------



## mad'doc (3 Décembre 2006)

barzobu a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Je suis en Haute-Normandie...
> 
> Je reste à ta dispo pour d'autres renseignements...


J'ai un LC475 à donner...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Décembre 2006)

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait un clavier (azerty) + souris Apple 98 (vendu notamment avec les iMac G3) &#224; donner, et si oui, de quelle couleur ?

(Y-a aussi moyen d'en tirer jusqu'&#224; 10&#8364;, pour ceux qui veulent....)

Merci :love:


----------



## barzobu (3 Décembre 2006)

mad'doc a dit:


> J'ai un LC475 à donner...




Bonjour Mad'doc !!

Je suis volontier preneur...... Si tu le souhaites bien-entendu !! ;-)

Comment pourrions-nous nous organiser cher Normand !!??


----------



## BaLrOg13 (8 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous. Je suis à la recherche d'un 5500/225, l'écran de celui que je possède ayant rendu l'âme; après de nombreuses années de bons et loyaux services. Merci d'avance et à bientôt.


----------



## guiguilap (8 Décembre 2006)

Bon, tu l'aura cherch&#233;, je t'offre une semaine de vacances !


----------



## jojoleretour (8 Décembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Moi je veux bien prendre tout ordinateur G3 et +



Tu floods pas un peu  toi :mouais:  je te vois sur tout les fils que j'ai posté et meme celui ci ou j'ai pas mis les pieds depuis 6 mois :rateau: 


A mon avis rare sont les gens qui donne  plus qu'un G3


----------



## OrdinoMac (8 Décembre 2006)

BaLrOg13 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous. Je suis à la recherche d'un 5500/225, l'écran de celui que je possède ayant rendu l'âme; après de nombreuses années de bons et loyaux services. Merci d'avance et à bientôt.




je vais peut être en avoir un dispo. prochainement et je ne souhaite pas garder l'écran. Tu es localisé où géographiquement ?


----------



## tantoillane (8 Décembre 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Tu floods pas un peu  toi :mouais:  je te vois sur tout les fils que j'ai posté et meme celui ci ou j'ai pas mis les pieds depuis 6 mois :rateau:
> 
> 
> A mon avis rare sont les gens qui donne  plus qu'un G3





mais si, mais si, il y en aura bientôt, mais OS X 10.4 sera déjà un vieux truc, et les G4 seront du genre de ceux qui "rament à mort"


----------



## Berthold (8 Décembre 2006)

J'ai récupéré récemment un G3 233MHz, il est vrai que je le trouve faiblard :rose:  on s'habitue au luxe


----------



## BaLrOg13 (8 Décembre 2006)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> je vais peut être en avoir un dispo. prochainement et je ne souhaite pas garder l'écran. Tu es localisé où géographiquement ?


 
Je suis dans la marne mais crois tu que je pourrais installer mon disque dur dessus?


----------



## Warflo (8 Décembre 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait un clavier (azerty) + souris Apple 98 (vendu notamment avec les iMac G3) à donner, et si oui, de quelle couleur ?
> 
> (Y-a aussi moyen d'en tirer jusqu'à 10, pour ceux qui veulent....)
> 
> Merci :love:


Hum tu parles des souris rondes ?
Parce que j'en ai une qui traine chez moi, graphite je crois.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (9 Décembre 2006)

Harf.. merci, mais selon les calculs savent (et tout aussi douteux) dont je suis capable, un ensemble clavier + souris Apple 98' couleur Graphite devrait arriver aujourd'hui par la poste. Bon, j'aurais bien aim&#233; &#234;tre amis avec la personne qui me l'a envoy&#233; (je l'aurais pay&#233; moins cher).... mais bon.... on fait ce qu'on peut :rose:

Merci &#224; toi en tout cas


----------



## Warflo (9 Décembre 2006)

Moi je voulais bien te donner ma souris, mais si tu en as une déjà


----------



## OrdinoMac (9 Décembre 2006)

Si ta souris est toujours dispo;, je collectione les souris ronde imac.
pour l'instant j'ai une bondy, une orange et une grise ...


----------



## OrdinoMac (9 Décembre 2006)

BaLrOg13 a dit:


> Je suis dans la marne mais crois tu que je pourrais installer mon disque dur dessus?


oui tu pourrais, mais on serait obligés de passer par la poste donc hors de prix et trop risqué d'avoir de la casse pour une telle machine


----------



## mad'doc (9 Décembre 2006)

barzobu a dit:


> Bonjour Mad'doc !!
> 
> Je suis volontier preneur...... Si tu le souhaites bien-entendu !! ;-)
> 
> Comment pourrions-nous nous organiser cher Normand !!??



MP envoyé 
Pas de problème pour le don.

J'en aurai peut-être d'autres plus récents après  (avis aux amateurs)


----------



## kertruc (9 Décembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> Moi je voulais bien te donner ma souris, mais si tu en as une déjà



Moi j'en veux bien.
C'est pas pour une collection, c'est pour une école.
(Merci de me contacter par MP).

J'en suis à trois iMac récupérés, dont un G3 600(j'ai arrêté de récupérer ce qui ne peut pas faire tourner OSX...) et je peux vous dire que ça me sert énormément... enfin, surtout à mes élèves...

Je fais donc une petite piqure de rappel : je suis preneur...

D'ailleurs, sans vouloir faire mon ancien, quand j'ai crée ce sujet, c'était en priorité pour les associations et les écoles.
Mais bon, bien évidemment chacun fait fait fait, c'qui lui plait plait plait... 

Ceci dit, quand vous avez du matos, pensez-y : vous préférez que ça finisse dans une vitrine ou que ça serve encore jusqu'à ce que mort s'ensuive ? 

Vous pouvez donc me contacter ou paul de ordiecole.




PS : un petit hors sujet : jojo, quand je te vois jouer ton ancien avec un flooder, j'avoue que ça me fait mourir de rire !!!! Comme quoi, avec le temps va, avec le temps va tout s'en va   
(ne me réponds par, ou alors par MP, je voudrais pas pourrir ce sujet...)


----------



## BaLrOg13 (12 Décembre 2006)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> oui tu pourrais, mais on serait obligés de passer par la poste donc hors de prix et trop risqué d'avoir de la casse pour une telle machine


 
arf sinon le mien est bon à jeter..je vois rien d'autre


----------



## oohTONY (16 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,
Je suis &#224; la rechercher de la coque (juste la coque) dans iMac G3 transparent la couleur n'a pas d'importance :
Comme celui ci :






Je ne voudrais abslolument rien de ce qu'il y a dedans (ni l'&#233;cran) mais qu'il soit en bon &#233;tat, et je veux bien donner quelques &#8364;uros pour le d&#233;placement... 

Je suis dans le 78, je peux me d&#233;placer vers l'Ouest de Paris ou pret de chez moi > Cergy, Conflans, Eragny, Poissy, Herblay, Andresy.....

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2006)

oohTONY a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis à la rechercher de la coque (juste la coque) dans iMac G3 transparent la couleur n'a pas d'importance :
> Comme celui ci :
> 
> ...



Ça, c'est un iMac de première génération (des "bondi blue" 233 jusqu'aux "Five flavors" 333). Ceux qui avaient un lecteur de CD à tiroir, pas un mange disque. Attention, les coques d'iMac de seconde génération (des 350 Mhz à mange disque aux derniers iMac G3 de début 2002) ne sont pas compatibles.


----------



## tantoillane (16 Décembre 2006)

et bien moi, je veux bien un iMac seconde g&#233;n&#233;ration qui fonctionne, m&#234;me sans coque :rateau:


----------



## oohTONY (16 Décembre 2006)

Peu importe, je veux pas en faire un ordinateur mais tout autre chose (je garde la surprise mais je mettrais des photos)
C'est pour ça que je ne veux aucuns composants


----------



## warren2312 (17 Décembre 2006)

Salut à tous, je recherche un Mac Classic première génération qui fonctionne avec clavier et souris si possible ( Malheureusement je suis en meuse, donc je serais pret à payer les frais d'envoi s'il le faut )


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2006)

J'ai un r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; un PowerBook G3 WallStreet (un vrai, 233 Mhz, pas de cache niveau 2, &#233;cran 12 pouces matrice passive) en mauvais &#233;tat, mais qui fonctionne. Il n'a ni batterie ni alim, la touche [fn] du clavier abim&#233;e, et un mauvais contact dans la prise d'alim. En utilisant l'alim d'un des miens, j'ai pu le faire d&#233;marrer (en titillant le jack). Je pensais le garder pour pi&#232;ces, mais bon, s'il y a parmi vous un bricoleur que &#231;a int&#233;resse, je le donnerais, s'il vient le chercher.


----------



## tantoillane (18 Décembre 2006)

niveau puissance &#231;a donne quoi &#224; c&#244;t&#233; d'un power mac 7200 qui a 96 Mo de RAM dans le ventre ?


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Décembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> niveau puissance &#231;a donne quoi &#224; c&#244;t&#233; d'un power mac 7200 qui a 96 Mo de RAM dans le ventre ?



ceci:


> Apple computers to use the PCI bus. Originally produced in 75 MHz and 90 MHz versions, the slower model was phased out when the 120 MHz model was introduced in March 1996.



En gros n'espere pas faire tourner os X dessus mais mac  os 7  oui :rateau:

Beaucoup moins performant, sur le powerbook tu peux faire tourner mac os 8,6, 9,2... et 10.01


----------



## tantoillane (18 Décembre 2006)

hein, &#231;a m'interresse plut&#244;t pas mal, surtout pour le c&#244;t&#233; bricole histoire d'occuper mes vacances pendant les jours de pluie au fond de ma cave avec mon fer &#224; souder. Tu donnes l'alim de l'ancien avec o&#249; il faut que j'en trouve une ?

Seul truc, mes d&#233;placements se limitent au RER.


----------



## tantoillane (18 Décembre 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:


> ceci:
> 
> 
> En gros n'espere pas faire tourner os X dessus mais mac  os 7  oui :rateau:
> ...





En fait si j'ai pris le power mac 7200 comme outils de comparaison c'est parce que c'est la seule antiquit&#233; que j'ai chez moi (et pour tout te dire elle &#224; 9.2.2, et &#231;a rame un peu   )


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> niveau puissance &#231;a donne quoi &#224; c&#244;t&#233; d'un power mac 7200 qui a 96 Mo de RAM dans le ventre ?



&#231;a d&#233;pend du 7200 (80, 90 ou 120 Mhz), mais nettement plus rapide en tous cas. Pour te donner une id&#233;e, voici le graphique des performances des machines pass&#233;es chez moi ces derni&#232;res ann&#233;es :




Avec du haut en bas :
- 6100/60 Mhz
- 5500/225 Mhz
- 5500/275 Mhz
- WallStreet 233 Mhz (en rose, celui dont on parle ici)
- PDQ 233 Mhz (le m&#234;me mais avec 512 Ko de cache L2 et une carte graphique un peu meilleure)
- PDQ 266 Mhz
- 5500 avec carte Sonnet G3/400 Mhz
- iMac G3 DV/450 Mhz
- iMac G4/700 Mhz

Tous ces tests ont &#233;t&#233; r&#233;alis&#233;s sous Mac OS 9.1 ou 9.2.x

En gros, ton 7200 doit &#234;tre 10 &#224; 20&#37; plus rapide que le 6100, donc &#224; peu pr&#232;s trois fois plus lent que ce PowerBook.



tantoillane a dit:


> hTu donnes l'alim de l'ancien avec o&#249; il faut que j'en trouve une ?



Faut que tu en trouve une, je l'avais test&#233; avec l'alim de mon 266. Je peux l'apporter sur Paris.


----------



## tantoillane (18 Décembre 2006)

sympa le petit graphe  le mien &#233;tait un 7200/90


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> sympa le petit graphe  le mien était un 7200/90



Donc, ce PB doit être en gros trois fois plus rapide.


----------



## tantoillane (18 Décembre 2006)

merci, je confirme ce que j'ai dis par MP...


----------



## skydream (18 Décembre 2006)

oohTONY a dit:


> Peu importe, je veux pas en faire un ordinateur mais tout autre chose (je garde la surprise mais je mettrais des photos)
> C'est pour ça que je ne veux aucuns composants



Un aquarium je parie !!  de ce style même: http://imacquarium.cool-mac.com/pics.html


----------



## tantoillane (18 Décembre 2006)

&#231;a n'a pas tendance &#224; faire du poisson grill&#233; la lampe derri&#232;re ? Remarque, c'est pas plus mal, je pense qu'il n'existe encore aucun logiciel pour faire du poisson pan&#233; sur mac ...


----------



## oohTONY (19 Décembre 2006)

Nan pas un aquarium, a vrais dire je ne sais pas encore vraiment ce que je veux faire avec mais c'est un objet tout autre qu'informatique 

UP pour ma recherche de coque d'iMac G3


----------



## tantoillane (21 Décembre 2006)

je cherche une souris en ADB pas trop moche, vous savez si la petite ronde qui va avec l'aquarium de oohTONY existe aussi en ADB ?

(_oui, oui, j'ai bien compris que ce n'&#233;tait pas un aquarium le projet, c'est juste pour aider les membres &#224; comprendre  ... _)


----------



## ccciolll (21 Décembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> je cherche une souris en ADB pas trop moche, vous savez si la petite ronde qui va avec l'aquarium de oohTONY existe aussi en ADB ?
> 
> (_oui, oui, j'ai bien compris que ce n'était pas un aquarium le projet, c'est juste pour aider les membres à comprendre  ... _)



eeeeuh, à moins que ce soit pour décorer, je te recommande vivement de ne PAS prendre une de ces $$$$$$$ souris rondes

Ou alors tu va découvrir la sensation inexplicable du curseur qui va jamais où on veut !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> je cherche une souris en ADB pas trop moche, vous savez si la petite ronde qui va avec l'aquarium de oohTONY existe aussi en ADB ?
> 
> (_oui, oui, j'ai bien compris que ce n'&#233;tait pas un aquarium le projet, c'est juste pour aider les membres &#224; comprendre  ... _)



Non, cette souris ronde de m**** (&#224; l'usage) n'existe qu'en USB. La plus esth&#233;tique des souris ADB, c'est celle ci :




.

Je dois en avoir une beige (j'en avais une "Anthracite", mais elle est partie avec le 5500) en stock dans un coin, tu veux que je la branche sur le WallStreet ?


----------



## tantoillane (21 Décembre 2006)

L'id&#233;e &#233;tait bien de la mettre sur le wall street, j'ai un peu de mal avec le bout du doigt, ou alors juste pour cliquer, mais pas pour diriger 

Si tu en as une &#224; donner, c'est merveilleux ... 

Merci

Tiens, et sinon : est-tu s&#251;r que le wall street fais 12" ? De toutes fa&#231;ons, je verrais bien quand il sera entre mes mains, mais d'apr&#232;s cette page, &#231;a n'existe pas ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> Tiens, et sinon : est-tu s&#251;r que le wall street fais 12" ? De toutes fa&#231;ons, je verrais bien quand il sera entre mes mains, mais d'apr&#232;s cette page, &#231;a n'existe pas ...



Regarde mieux ta page :




Une lingette, pour tes lunettes ?   

EDIT : D'ailleurs, pour que tu puisse mieux te rendre compte, voici un 14,1 pouces :




Et le 12,1 pouces (celui ci est un matrice active, celui dont il est question dans notre &#233;change est un matrice passive, et d&#233;sol&#233; pour le flou :sick :


----------



## tantoillane (21 Décembre 2006)

non, l&#224; tu es dans la collone du Main street (tout en haut) :rateau: m'enfin c'est pas grave, par contre, je veux bien conna&#238;tre la diff&#233;rence entre une matrice passive et une matrice active  ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> non, l&#224; tu es dans la collone du Main street (tout en haut) :rateau: m'enfin c'est pas grave, par contre, je veux bien conna&#238;tre la diff&#233;rence entre une matrice passive et une matrice active  ...



Le MainStreet est l'appellationdes WallStreet d'entr&#233;e de gamme. Les deux Mac des photos ci dessus sont eux, en fait, des PDQ (seconde g&#233;n&#233;ration de WallStreet &#224; partir d'octobre 98), mais l'ensemble de ces machines sont r&#233;pertori&#233;es sous l'appellation "WallStreet".

Pour la diff&#233;rence entre matrice active et passive, c'est plus terne et il y a plus d'inertie en matrice passive. En gros, c'est moins bien, quoi.


----------



## tantoillane (21 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le MainStreet est l'appellationdes WallStreet d'entrée de gamme. Les deux Mac des photos ci dessus sont eux, en fait, des PDQ (seconde génération de WallStreet à partir d'octobre 98), mais l'ensemble de ces machines sont répertoriées sous l'appellation "WallStreet".



je me range  merci pour l'explication,



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour la différence entre matrice active et passive, c'est plus terne et il y a plus d'inertie en matrice passive. En gros, c'est moins bien, quoi.



Je crois que je vois le concept, en repensant à de vieux écran plat, puis à celui du powerbook, on sent la différence ...

merci


----------



## thedreamofsurf (25 Décembre 2006)

bonjours a vous tous je suis nouveau dans le domaine MAC je suis a la recherche d'une personne qui pourais me pretter OS9


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2006)

thedreamofsurf a dit:


> bonjours a vous tous je suis nouveau dans le domaine MAC je suis a la recherche d'une personne qui pourais me pretter OS9



Mac OS 9, c'est comme un slip, ça ne se prête pas. Tu peux, soit essayer de trouver un généreux donateur, qui te cède gratuitement sa licence, soit en acheter une d'occasion (petites annonces, eBay  On en trouve).


----------



## thedreamofsurf (26 Décembre 2006)

en fait j'ais un cd original MAC OS 9.1 mais il est rayer et impossible de le faire fonctionner aller voir ICI tout y est en detail


----------



## melaure (26 Décembre 2006)

thedreamofsurf a dit:


> en fait j'ais un cd original MAC OS 9.1 mais il est rayer et impossible de le faire fonctionner aller voir ICI tout y est en detail



Il faut toujours penser à dupliquer les CD/DVD livrés avec les machines pour ne pas être en rade


----------



## MamaCass (26 Décembre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Il faut toujours penser à dupliquer les CD/DVD livrés avec les machines pour ne pas être en rade



C'est un don de mac, il me semble....


----------



## thedreamofsurf (26 Décembre 2006)

J'aurais bien aimer le dupliquer mais on me la donner comme ca avec mon imac
Lissez ceci: Cliquez ICI


----------



## melaure (26 Décembre 2006)

thedreamofsurf a dit:


> J'aurais bien aimer le dupliquer mais on me la donner comme ca avec mon imac
> Lissez ceci: Cliquez ICI



Effectivement ... Perso il me reste bien le CD de l'iMac DV450 de mon père qui a cramé (pauvre machine ...), mais je veux garder une licence et un original au cas où ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2006)

thedreamofsurf a dit:


> en fait j'ais un cd original MAC OS 9.1 mais il est rayer et impossible de le faire fonctionner aller voir ICI tout y est en detail



Si tu connais quelqu'un qui a un graveur de DVD, il y a des chances qu'il puisse te le dupliquer, j'ai ici un ou deux CD ray&#233;s qu'on ne peut pas lire ni sur un lecteur ni sur un graveur de CD, et qui passent sans probl&#232;me sur un simple lecteur de DVD.

Si tu ne connais personne, contacte moi, tu m'envoies ton CD abim&#233;, un CD vierge et une enveloppe timbr&#233;e &#224; ton adresse pour le retour, et je te fais une copie que je te retourne avec l'original. M&#234;me si ton original est vraiment illisible, je te ferais alors une copie du mien (mais apr&#232;s les f&#234;tes).


----------



## thedreamofsurf (26 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si tu connais quelqu'un qui a un graveur de DVD, il y a des chances qu'il puisse te le dupliquer, j'ai ici un ou deux CD ray&#233;s qu'on ne peut pas lire ni sur un lecteur ni sur un graveur de CD, et qui passent sans probl&#232;me sur un simple lecteur de DVD.
> 
> Si tu ne connais personne, contacte moi, tu m'envoies ton CD abim&#233;, un CD vierge et une enveloppe timbr&#233;e &#224; ton adresse pour le retour, et je te fais une copie que je te retourne avec l'original. M&#234;me si ton original est vraiment illisible, je te ferais alors une copie du mien (mais apr&#232;s les f&#234;tes).


 

OK c'est tres simpa a vous j'ais une personne qui ma fait une proposition je vais voir avec cette personne puis par la suite je vous tiens au courant

Je vous souhaite une bonne fin d'annee a vous tous et de joyeuse fete


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous.

Si vous souhaitez vous débarassez de vos anciens mac, je suis preneur. Tous mac assez ancien m'intéresse (jusqu'au PowerMac G3 en fait...) Je suis disposé à venir chercher les machines ou à vous payer les frais d'envois. N'hésitez pas à m'envoyer un MP. De plus, si vous avez ou connaissez quelqu'un qui aurait la QuickTake d'Apple (appareil photo numérique du milieu des années 90) ou la pippin (console de jeux by Apple,   année 90 aussi), je serais également intéressé.

Merci à tous


----------



## kertruc (1 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Si vous souhaitez vous débarassez de vos anciens mac, je suis preneur. Tous mac assez ancien m'intéresse (jusqu'au PowerMac G3 en fait...) Je suis disposé à venir chercher les machines ou à vous payer les frais d'envois. N'hésitez pas à m'envoyer un MP. De plus, si vous avez ou connaissez quelqu'un qui aurait la QuickTake d'Apple (appareil photo numérique du milieu des années 90) ou la pippin (console de jeux by Apple,   année 90 aussi), je serais également intéressé.
> 
> Merci à tous



1. Cupertino, c'est un peu loin 

2. Je me permet de rappeler que ce serait cool de donner la priorité des dons pour les associations ou les écoles


----------



## melaure (1 Janvier 2007)

kertruc a dit:


> 1. Cupertino, c'est un peu loin
> 
> 2. Je me permet de rappeler que ce serait cool de donner la priorité des dons pour les associations ou les écoles



Pour certains matos, je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment un cadeau de les donner à des écoles ou associations ...


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Janvier 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Pour certains matos, je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment un cadeau de les donner à des écoles ou associations ...



Exactement. Les élèves ont quand même droit à un matériel décent, même si c'est juste pour découvrir l'informatique.


----------



## melaure (1 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Exactement. Les élèves ont quand même droit à un matériel décent, même si c'est juste pour découvrir l'informatique.



J'ai équipé une école avec des 6200, 7200, 6400 et un iMac 233 il y a 3 ans mais j'éviterais de le refaire. Il faut au moins des iMacs G3/400 pour utiliser OS X convenablement.


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Janvier 2007)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai équipé une école avec des 6200, 7200, 6400 et un iMac 233 il y a 3 ans mais j'éviterais de le refaire. Il faut au moins des iMacs G3/400 pour utiliser OS X convenablement.



Voilà, c'est aussi ce que je pense. Un Imac G3 est le minimun pour un élève. Avec OS X dessus, c'est encore mieux... A l'heure ou de plus en plus de salle multimédia sont équipés de Win XP...


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Voil&#224;, c'est aussi ce que je pense. Un Imac G3 est le minimun pour un &#233;l&#232;ve. Avec OS X dessus, c'est encore mieux... A l'heure ou de plus en plus de salle multim&#233;dia sont &#233;quip&#233;s de Win XP...




Tu penses mal :rateau:

Un G3 avec os X dessus meme si c'est un bon os, un eleve c'est par definition impatient , et sur un G3 &#231;a rame un peu :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (1 Janvier 2007)

Mouais... Tout dépend de la fréquence dudit G3...


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Tu penses mal :rateau:
> 
> Un G3 avec os X dessus meme si c'est un bon os, un eleve c'est par definition impatient , et sur un G3 ça rame un peu :rateau:


 

Je pense ce que je veux... En l'occurence, je dis qu'un G3 est le minimum, pas ce qu'il faut avoir. Il semble évident que le budget de l'éducation nationale ne se porte pas sur l'achat de mac dans les écoles, collèges ou lycées (et je sais de quoi je parle). On peut dire qu'avoir un mac G3 est déjà pas si mal. Tout le monde n'as pas les moyens comme toi, ou moi, de s'acheter un mac dernier cri, avec le tintouin technologique qui va avec. Et les PC des salles multimédias encore sous Win 98, tu crois qu'ils ne rament pas peut-être ??? :rateau:   Même ceux sous Win XP rament la plupart du temps, alors, avec un mac G3, on va pas trop se plaindre...


----------



## kertruc (1 Janvier 2007)

Je suis instit, et je suis d'accord avec Melaure : je ne prends pas moins qu'un iMac G3 pour mettre dans une &#233;cole.
Trop de difficult&#233;s sinon (brancher sur le serveur, brancher une imprimante, un scanner...).


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Janvier 2007)

kertruc a dit:


> Je suis instit, et je suis d'accord avec Melaure : je ne prends pas moins qu'un iMac G3 pour mettre dans une école.
> Trop de difficultés sinon (brancher sur le serveur, brancher une imprimante, un scanner...).


 

On est donc plusieurs à être du même avis... C'est vrai qu'après, au-delà de la connectique, ça doit être dur pour trouver les périphériques compatibles...


----------



## melaure (1 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> On est donc plusieurs à être du même avis... C'est vrai qu'après, au-delà de la connectique, ça doit être dur pour trouver les périphériques compatibles...



Exactement. Et puis si tu veux transmettre un peu de connaissance aux enseignants, c'est un peu dommage de le faire sur OS 8.6 ou 9 en 2007 ...

Les Macs non OS X deviennent vraiment un truc de passionnés maintenant (un moins d'un club rétro-ordi dans l'école).

Maintenant c'est clair que des dons d'iMacs G3 ou supérieur, il n'y en a pas de masses et il faudrait vraiment avoir des contacts avec les entreprises qui changent leurs parcs et surtout qui payent une taxe pour le traitement du vieux matos.

Enfin je dis ça, mais j'ai mis cette activité de coté maintenant. Bon courage à ceux qui continuent. Faites le tour des hopitaux, des journaux, il y a souvent des Macs époque G3 à récupérer


----------



## kertruc (2 Janvier 2007)

&#199;a r&#233;cup&#232;re, &#231;a r&#233;cup&#232;re... 
Je viens de r&#233;cup&#233;rer 3 iMacs...
&#199;a devient de plus en plus fr&#233;quent les dons de G3... mais bon, le probl&#232;me c'est que les iMacs sont encore bien c&#244;t&#233;s, donc on ne peut esp&#233;rer que des dons d'entreprises, et encore, d'entreprises qui ne savent pas qu'un iMac G3 peut partir &#224; 250&#8364; sur eBay (les maboules...).


----------



## ccciolll (2 Janvier 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Les Macs non OS X deviennent vraiment un truc de passionnés maintenant (un moins d'un club rétro-ordi dans l'école).



Mouais, peut-être dans l'usage du tout-venant, pour une école par exemple.
Mais en revanche ce n'est pas un truc de passionné mais bien un truc très concret quand tu utilises os9 au quotidien parceque tu fais un peu de mise en page en tant que particulier (pour des assos par exemple) et que faire tourner un vieil xpress en classic via osX c'est tout de même idiot quand on peut utiliser os9 directement.
Et puis au prix des G4 d'occase, être encore sur un PM ou même un G3 beige, c'est une réalité sociale.

Ma fille utilise un LC qui nous à coûté 50 F dans une braderie il y a quelques années (juste avant les euros) et qu'on a un peu amélioré avec des pièces trouvées aux encombrants et pour ce qu'elle a à faire c'est bien suffisant. 

Rappelez-vous quand-même, là je pense aux jeux, qu'il y a 15 ans de ça on jouait sur des ordis avec 512 K de Ram et pas de disque dur (à part une disquette SD) et que la jouabilité des jeux suffisait à ce qu'on y passe des nuits. J'ai pas trouvé de jouabilité bien supérieure sur les machines de killer qu'on a aujourd'hui.

L'ordinateur de 1995  ne sera lent que si on lui demande de faire des trucs de 2007. Mais si on lui fait faire des trucs de, rien que 200, il ira très bien. Et là je pense qu'il y a peut-être un problème de pédagogie si on est pas capable d'imaginer comment adapter un outil UN PEU ANCIEN (merde, même pas 10 ans !) pour l'utiliser aujourd'hui.

L'imagination avant les kilo-octets !


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Janvier 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> Mouais, peut-&#234;tre dans l'usage du tout-venant, pour une &#233;cole par exemple.
> Mais en revanche ce n'est pas un truc de passionn&#233; mais bien un truc tr&#232;s concret quand tu utilises os9 au quotidien parceque tu fais un peu de mise en page en tant que particulier (pour des assos par exemple) et que faire tourner un vieil xpress en classic via osX c'est tout de m&#234;me idiot quand on peut utiliser os9 directement.
> Et puis au prix des G4 d'occase, &#234;tre encore sur un PM ou m&#234;me un G3 beige, c'est une r&#233;alit&#233; sociale.
> 
> ...




Tu aimerais travailler sur un LC &#224; la place de ton ordi ??  :rateau:
Et je parle m&#234;me pas des emmerdes pour trouver des logiciels adapt&#233;s...


----------



## melaure (2 Janvier 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> L'imagination avant les kilo-octets !



Le problème n'est pas là. Le plus important c'est de former les jeunes aux outils d'aujourd'hui pas à ceux d'il y a 15 ans. Que les écoles ou associations aient des iMacs anciennes gammes, pas de soucis tant que tu utilises OS X. Et puis tu as Pages pour faire ton journal. Ce n'est pas la ruine quand même. XPress pour une association c'est une bombe de 500 kilos pour tuer un insecte ...

Est-ce que les PC utilisés par ces mêmes écoles/assoc tournent sous Windows 3.1 ?

Si je puis me permettre un petit avis personnel, on fait la même c..... qu'avec les Thomson MO5 qu'on avait à notre époque. Il faut être plus proche de la réalité. Les rêves de profs, qu'ils les assument tous seuls. J'ai du me bouffer 3 ans d'ADA pendant mes études parce que les profs étaient convaincu (et ils étaient bien les seuls) que c'était LE langage du futur. Nous étudiant on savait bien qu'il fallait faire du C/C++ à la place. Mais non il a fallu qu'on soit gavé avec cette saloperie ... et aujourd'hui qui utilise l'ADA ? 

La leçon c'est qu'à la rigueur il vaut mieux utiliser des PC de 2 ou 3 ans sous Win2000/XP que des vieux Macs en OS 8 ou 9. Ca coûtera pas plus cher et au moins ces chers écoliers ne seront pas en retard de trois vagues, surtout par rapport à l'équipement que la plupart des familles ont ...


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Janvier 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Le problème n'est pas là. Le plus important c'est de former les jeunes aux outils d'aujourd'hui pas à ceux d'il y a 15 ans. Que les écoles ou associations aient des iMacs anciennes gammes, pas de soucis tant que tu utilises OS X. Et puis tu as Pages pour faire ton journal. Ce n'est pas la ruine quand même. XPress pour une association c'est une bombe de 500 kilos pour tuer un insecte ...
> 
> Est-ce que les PC utilisés par ces mêmes écoles/assoc tournent sous Windows 3.1 ?
> 
> ...




Voilà, le rôle de l'école est de former les enfants au logiciels et outils informatiques d'aujourd'hui, et donc s'ils rencontrent ce type de machine dans leur vie future, ils seront plus à même de faire face à la demande et de comprendre la machine ....


----------



## melaure (2 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Voilà, le rôle de l'école est de former les enfants au logiciels et outils informatiques d'aujourd'hui, et donc s'ils rencontrent ce type de machine dans leur vie future, ils seront plus à même de faire face à la demande et de comprendre la machine ....



Il n'y avait rien de méchant dans mes remarques, seulement un peu de réalisme


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Janvier 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Il n'y avait rien de méchant dans mes remarques, seulement un peu de réalisme



Oui, oui, j'avais bien compris, et je suis d'accord avec toi !!


----------



## ccciolll (3 Janvier 2007)

Je suis mitig&#233; sur l'affirmation selon laquelle l'&#233;cole doit former les &#233;l&#232;ves &#224; la r&#233;alit&#233; qu'ils rencontreront demain.

D'aboord parce que comme tu le dis, on sait pas de quoi demain sera fait et dans ce cas, je dirai qu'il faut installer uniquement linux dans les &#233;coles (car je suppose, MOI, que linux est l'avenir, mais je peux bcp me gourrer).

Mais je pense plut&#244;t que l'un des int&#233;r&#234;ts est de familiariser l'&#233;l&#232;ve avec l'ordinateur et d&#233;velopper l'imagination pour l'usage d'outils inconnus et l'adaptabilit&#233; au contexte. &#201; ventuellement en les faisant aller autant sur des PC que mac que linux et autres encore.

La formation &#224; un OUTIL (vu de fa&#231;on professionnelle) est pour moi une ab&#233;rration &#224; l'&#233;cole, surtout l'&#233;cole primaire et le coll&#232;ge. On a trop m&#233;lang&#233; &#233;ducation et formation professionnelle. L'&#233;cole ne pense plus qu'&#224; former des bons employ&#233;s, bien format&#233;s ob&#233;issants et efficaces, &#231;a me fait peur.

La diff&#233;rence entre apprendre tel logiciel pr&#233;cis et picorer dans plusieurs syst&#232;mes, c'est comme la diff&#233;rence entre apprendre &#224; faire &#224; manger un peu de tout ou apprendre &#224; &#234;tre le top sp&#233;cialiste des p&#226;tes au pesto. Le jour ou il n'y a plus de pesto, le sp&#233;cialiste va crever de faim.

Bon OK j'exag&#232;re.

*Et puis on est vraiment pas dans le bon fil&#8230;*

Vi ! Je me dis &#231;a aussi ! si on revenait &#224; nos dons de moutons ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2007)

*Avis aux amateurs de vid&#233;o sur matos un peu ancien* : je donne une carte vid&#233;o Matrox RTMac (PCI) et le bo&#238;tier d'acquisition/restitution vid&#233;o qui va avec. Elle sort d'un PM G4/733 "digital audio", mais faute de d&#233;veloppement des drivers par Matrox, elle ne peut fonctionner que sous Mac OS X 10.2.8 maximum (quoi qu'aux derni&#232;res nouvelles, il semble qu'ils aient sortis un pilote "Panther" ?).


----------



## guytantakul (3 Janvier 2007)

Oui, ça m'intéresse fortement


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Oui, &#231;a m'int&#233;resse fortement



OK, elle est &#224; toi, cher co-modo (au fait, bonne ann&#233;e ! ). Par contre, c'est un morceau (avec le bo&#238;tier, qui est lest&#233;, et le c&#226;ble de liaison bo&#238;tier/carte). Je vois les possibilit&#233;s d'exp&#233;dition, et te re-contacte par MP.


----------



## ccciolll (4 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> *Avis aux amateurs de vidéo sur matos un peu ancien* : je donne une carte vidéo Matrox RTMac (PCI) et le boîtier d'acquisition/restitution vidéo qui va avec. Elle sort d'un PM G4/733 "digital audio", mais faute de développement des drivers par Matrox, elle ne peut fonctionner que sous Mac OS X 10.2.8 maximum (quoi qu'aux dernières nouvelles, il semble qu'ils aient sortis un pilote "Panther" ?).



ouah, tu donnes des trucs qui arrachent, toi !
J'ai pas été assez rapide.
Cela dit, elle fait peut-être pas mieux que ma carte de personnalité A/V du G3 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> ouah, tu donnes des trucs qui arrachent, toi !
> J'ai pas été assez rapide.
> Cela dit, elle fait peut-être pas mieux que ma carte de personnalité A/V du G3 ?



Ben, un autre membre du forum m'a donné un PM G4/733 où il y avait cette carte en plus de la Geforce 2 MX d'origine. Comme je ne fais pas de vidéo, et qu'en plus, il m'avait déjà donné un boîtier Formac qui a les mêmes fonctions d'E/S vidéo plus un tuner TV, autant en faire profiter les membres du forum, hein !


----------



## ccciolll (5 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, un autre membre du forum m'a donné un PM G4/733



Il y a des gens qui DONNENT des G4 !?

t'en connais, toi, des héros modernes !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> Il y a des gens qui DONNENT des G4 !?
> 
> t'en connais, toi, des héros modernes !!!



J'en connais un ... Un vrai !


----------



## Vivid (5 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour a tous,

meilleurs voeux pour 2007, pour ma part si quelqu'un avait un 9500 sous le coude 

a+


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (8 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour vivid,
j'ai vu dans un dépot vente près de mon domicile, un boitier de 9600 à vendre ?!?
si tu es intêréssé j'irai me renseigner mercredi aprés midi,
réponse sur le forum ou par M.P,
patrick
(sinon j'ai un boitier de 8600/200 sans ram ! disponible)


----------



## Natila (9 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour et bonne année à tous.  

Nouvelle sur le site et habitant loin, mais néanmoins instit de mon état, je cherche pour mon petit Ce2, des portables (ça réduit considérablement les frais de port pour moi) Mac bien sûr.

Je désire essentiellement et modestement faire tourner des piles hypercard sur les machines.

J'ai été redirigée sur ce sujet par un membre qui m'a clairement fait comprendre que je ne trouverai pas d'écran pour mon powerbook 165 endommagé.

Y a-t-il de généreux donateurs de vieux portables parmi vous ????


----------



## ccciolll (9 Janvier 2007)

Natila a dit:


> Bonjour et bonne ann&#233;e &#224; tous.
> 
> Nouvelle sur le site et habitant loin, mais n&#233;anmoins instit de mon &#233;tat, je cherche pour mon petit Ce2, des portables (&#231;a r&#233;duit consid&#233;rablement les frais de port pour moi) Mac bien s&#251;r.
> 
> ...



Je dirai, plut&#244;t que de prendre des portables, il vaut mieux trouver des UC, tu pourra en avoir de meilleure, et ensuite aller chiner des &#233;crans chez Emma&#252;s (ils en ont &#224; ne savoir qu'en faire).
Au moins si un morceau tombe en panne, tu ne devras pas tout jeter et une UC ne p&#232;se pas beaucoup plus lourd qu'un portable, avec un vrai clavier.

PS : &#231;a veut dire quoi, habiter loin ? Loin de quoi ? Loin de la m&#233;tropole Fran&#231;aise ? Parce que je ne pense pas me tromper en disant que macg&#233; est une communaut&#233; francophone et pas seulement Franco-Fran&#231;aise, et comme dirait Julos Beaucarne "nous sommes 180 millions de francophones dans le monde".
Donc qui est loin ? Toi ou moi ? ou tout le monde. Ah voil&#224; encore une question idiote que j'ai lanc&#233;e sur le fil, ils vont me tomber dessus !


----------



## Natila (9 Janvier 2007)

loin c'est La Réunion. Juste un peu plus de 10 000 km. 
Bonjour les frais de ports !!! Madame La Poste ne fait pas partie de ma famille.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (9 Janvier 2007)

Va falloir s'entendre avec les métropolitains qui passent leur vacances dans ton pays !
ils sont assez nombreux, mais sur le forum ? il faut faire un mini sondage...
bonne chance avec les dons de mac,
amicalement,
Patrick


----------



## Natila (9 Janvier 2007)

Merci du conseil, mais je crains que ça ne suffise pas :
un Imac G3 pèse à lui seul plus de 17 kg.:hein: :hein: 
Sachant qu'on est limité à 25kg de bagages, voire même à 20 kg pour certaines compagnies, je ne vois pas (à part des naturistes:rose:  et y'en a pas beaucoup ici) qui pourrait sacrifier les deux tiers de ses bagages pour une bonne cause pédagogique. 

Dommage, quand on est loin, tout se paye, quelque soit le moyen de transport. 
Merci quand même.

D'où ma recherche de portable, même dépassés, même limités.


----------



## kertruc (10 Janvier 2007)

Pour la m&#233;tropole, c'est 25&#8364; de frais de port pour un iMac.
C'est combien pour la r&#233;union ?


----------



## Vivid (10 Janvier 2007)

Natila a dit:


> Merci du conseil, mais je crains que ça ne suffise pas :
> un Imac G3 pèse à lui seul plus de 17 kg.:hein: :hein:
> Sachant qu'on est limité à 25kg de bagages, voire même à 20 kg pour certaines compagnies, je ne vois pas (à part des naturistes:rose: et y'en a pas beaucoup ici) qui pourrait sacrifier les deux tiers de ses bagages pour une bonne cause pédagogique.
> 
> ...


 
et le bateau? cela demmande de connaitre ou de faire 'copain' avec un equipage, et trouver des donnateurs dans la region du port d'attache en metropole.


----------



## Natila (10 Janvier 2007)

*Le transport d'un département français à un département français mais d'outre-mer.*
Dans les faits, il n'y a pas de continuité territoriale :

- La Poste expédie au max des colis de *10kg* dont seuls les tarifs éco sont intéressants. Tarif éco = envoi par bateau qui ne se fait plus. 
  C'est un groupage : on attend que le contenaire soit plein pour l'expédier par avion. Donc s'il est pratiquement plein au moment du postage, le colis peut mettre 5j  ; sinon, il peut mettre deux mois.  
  J'ai déjà vécu les 2 expériences, la bonne nouvelle, c'est que je n'ai jamais eu d'avarie, ni de perte pour les colis de 10kg que je me suis régulièrement envoyé en éco avant de revenir de vacances de chez vous vers chez moi...... du temps où j'avais plus l'occasion de venir souvent en Europe.

- Chez d'autres transporteurs Chronopost, FedEx.... 20kg = environs *300 à 800 * me semble-t-il.  

- Ayant travaillé ici pour une boîte de transport maritime dans ma prime jeunesse, je sais que l'équipage n'embarque pas ce qu'il veut. Même quand ils veulent rendre service à quelqu'un en chargeant un colis perso, il leur faut un B/L en bonne et dûe forme. 

- Les bagages avion comme je le signalais plus haut sont limité à 25 voire 20kg. :hein:

C'est pourquoi, snif, je prie pour qu'il existe en ce bas monde des afficionados Mac qui auraient encore en leur possession des vieux portables Mac sur lesquels je pourrais faire tourner HyperCard,parce que les portables c'est tellement moins lourd  et moins encombrant qu'un Imac ou une UC.


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2007)

Et pourquoi ne pas lancer ce genre d'appel en Afrique du Sud ? C'est quand même moins loin !


----------



## tantoillane (10 Janvier 2007)

peut-&#234;tre parce qu'il faudrais envoyer avec une manivelle, ou un pameau solaire, et puis je ne pense pas que ce soit la priorit&#233;. Dailleurs Bill Gates lui m&#234;me (bon ok, c'est peut-&#234;tre un mauvais exemple, mais bon ) avait il y a un moment d&#233;cid&#233; d'&#233;quip&#233; les pays d&#233;ffavoris&#233;s en ordinateur (100 $) l'unit&#233;, mais a finalement changer d'avis, en consid&#233;rant que le sant&#233;, et l'alimentation &#233;tait prioritaire.

Il s'est peut-&#234;tre aussi dit que sur les 100 $ il y avait bien 9/10 &#232;me de mat&#233;riel et donner un syst&#232;me d'exploitation habituellement &#224; 350$ pour 10$, &#231;a a pu lui faire peur ....


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2007)

L'afrique du Sud n'est pas un pays du tiers monde !!! Il y a des pauvres mais aussi beaucoup de riches et de classes moyennes qui ont un bon confort de vie. Et ils ont surement eu des Macs eux aussi


----------



## tantoillane (10 Janvier 2007)

OK, je n'avais pas fait attention au "sud", car plus bas c'est quand m&#234;me pas le top :rateau:

Bon, ne changeons pas trop le sujet ...


----------



## Natila (10 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour l'idée, mais les tarifs depuis l'AFS sont éxorbitants et bien que ces pays soient proches sur la carte, le courrier (juste une carte postale) emploie une circuit long, aléatoire et tout sauf directe.
Bien tenté mais .... désolée


----------



## oohTONY (11 Janvier 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> Il y a des gens qui DONNENT des G4 !?
> 
> t'en connais, toi, des héros modernes !!!


 

Moi non plus j'en connais pas pour le moment et encore, je cherche simplement la coque, ce qu'il y à l'interieur, j'en veux pas (ni écran, ni disque dur ni carte mère, ni alim RIEN, juste le boitié  )

Merci >> c'était un UP dissimulé


----------



## ccciolll (11 Janvier 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> Moi non plus j'en connais pas pour le moment et encore, je cherche simplement la coque, ce qu'il y à l'interieur, j'en veux pas (ni écran, ni disque dur ni carte mère, ni alim RIEN, juste le boitié  )
> 
> Merci >> c'était un UP dissimulé



C'est quoi un UP ? C'est un genre de relance ?

note : bon, il est un peu proche de l'original, mais tu peux considérer ma question avec citation comme un 2e UP gratosse de ta demande ;-)


----------



## MyHappyMac (12 Janvier 2007)

Salut &#224; tous et bonne ann&#233;e !!!

Je prends le fil en route excusez moi...



> Nouvelle sur le site et habitant loin, mais n&#233;anmoins instit de mon &#233;tat, je cherche pour mon petit Ce2, des portables (&#231;a r&#233;duit consid&#233;rablement les frais de port pour moi) Mac bien s&#251;r.
> 
> Je d&#233;sire essentiellement et modestement faire tourner des piles hypercard sur les machines.
> 
> ...



J'ai Powerbook 180c qui traine dans un coin et je peux te le donner mais je ne sais pas si il marche parce que je n'ai pas l'adaptateur secteur mais peut-&#234;tre peux tu t'en servir pour pi&#232;ces. J'ai aussi deux petits LCIIIqui marchent parfaitement, qui peuvent s'envoyer facilement par la poste... &#224; voir

Sinon, oui, ceux qui connaissent des donateurs de G4, entretenez les pr&#233;cieusement, c'est de l'or en barre ! Je suis &#224; la recherche d'un petit G4 qui ferait tourner un studio musical sous OS 9... un 350 ou 400 me conviendra qd m&#234;me   c'est pour faire un atelier avec des enfants.


----------



## thedreamofsurf (14 Janvier 2007)

thedreamofsurf a dit:


> OK c'est tres simpa a vous j'ais une personne qui ma fait une proposition je vais voir avec cette personne puis par la suite je vous tiens au courant
> 
> Je vous souhaite une bonne fin d'annee a vous tous et de joyeuse fete


 

c'est bon une personne du forum ma sauvez la vie cette personne ma fait don de son cd mac os 9 vous etes tous adorable et heureusement que vous etes la les gens comme vous ce fon rare enfin je debute tous juste chez mac


----------



## Berthold (15 Janvier 2007)

MyHappyMac a dit:


> J'ai Powerbook 180c qui traine dans un coin et je peux te le donner mais je ne sais pas si il marche[&#8230;]


Si Natila n'en veut pas, &#231;a m'int&#233;resse pour mon &#233;cole&#8230; 

Je suis en train de dresser la liste du mat&#233;riel que je ne pourrais pas utiliser (en gros, faute de place&#8230. La voici, incompl&#232;te, mais il y a d&#233;j&#224; &#231;a :







Je suis au nord de Lyon (Bourg-en-Bresse)&#8230;


----------



## ccciolll (15 Janvier 2007)

Tiens, je reviens juste une minute sur le coup de "faut-il mettre des G5 bi-pro dans les classes de CP" (non, j'exagère pas, qu'est ce qui vous fait dire ça).
Le dernier message de Berthold me fait penser qu'il y a à peine 11 ans de cela, alors que j'étais en BTS  image de com' et que je débutais dans l'infographie Xpress-Illustrator-photoshop, nous travaillions alors sur des IIsi !!!
Oui, des IIsi dont aujourd'hui on ne voudrait même plus pour faire jouer les élèves à des jeux d'alphabets (à part ma fille qui aime beaucoup son LC et monsieur patate en kit dedans)
Quand on y pense, en une décennie, c'est vertigineux.


----------



## tantoillane (15 Janvier 2007)

@ Berthold

Tu es vraiment pr&#234;t &#224; c&#233;der tout &#231;a ? Il doit bien, pourtant y avoir quelques trucs &#224; faire, je sais qu'il existe des moyens de faire passer plusieurs DD pour un seul de capacit&#233; &#233;gale par exemple, et les power mac ne peuvent-ils pas se donner un peu de m&#233;moire ? Tu te retrouvera avec 2 ou 3 power mac qui ne fonctionnent plus, mais &#231;a peut faire de la pi&#232;ce d&#233;tach&#233;e ...


----------



## Berthold (15 Janvier 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> Tu es vraiment prêt à céder tout ça ?


Voui.





tantoillane a dit:


> Il doit bien, pourtant y avoir quelques trucs à faire, je sais qu'il existe des moyens de faire passer plusieurs DD pour un seul de capacité égale par exemple,


Ah ? J'ignore ça m'intéresse ?





tantoillane a dit:


> et les power mac ne peuvent-ils pas se donner un peu de mémoire ? Tu te retrouvera avec 2 ou 3 power mac qui ne fonctionnent plus, mais ça peut faire de la pièce détachée ...


Disons que j'ai commencé à collectionner les Macs il y a 8 ans, en pensant exactement ça et que maintenant la place et le temps de m'occuper de tout ça me manquent. Donc si ça intéresse quelqu'un !

Je fais déjà tourner 3 powermacs, un G3, 2 classics et 2 SE/30 en fond de classe, je serais maintenant plus à la recherche de plus récents (G3, iMacs) et/ou de moins encombrants. Comme le soulignait Natila, l'idéal en classe, c'est des portables. Pour les 4 'gros' (PowerMac et G3), j'occupe presqu'un mur complet et un nombre de prises/multiprises impressionnant (4 UC, 4 moniteurs, 1 imprimante, 2 disques externes SCSI, 1 paire de baffles) :sick: Sachant que le tout est en réseau AppleTalk, on imagine maintenant le nombre de câbes qui se mélangent derrière le bazar  :affraid:


----------



## tantoillane (15 Janvier 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> Voui.



Heureux sera le propriétaire



Berthold a dit:


> Ah ? J'ignore ça m'intéresse.



Je ne sais malheureusement pas trop comment ça marche, peut-être une histoire de RAID ou autre, mais il y a forcément quelqu'un sur le forum qui sais comment ça doit s'emboîter ...



Berthold a dit:


> Sachant que le tout est en réseau AppleTalk, on imagine maintenant le nombre de câbes qui se mélangent derrière le bazar  :affraid:



On connaît tous ça (plus ou moins) malgré ce que dit Steve Jobs avec son iMac qui n'as besoin que du câble alim ... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Janvier 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> Pour les 4 'gros' (PowerMac et G3), j'occupe presqu'un mur complet et un nombre de prises/multiprises impressionnant (4 UC, 4 moniteurs, 1 imprimante, 2 disques externes SCSI, 1 paire de baffles) :sick: Sachant que le tout est en réseau AppleTalk,* on imagine maintenant le nombre de câbes qui se mélangent derrière le bazar*  :affraid:



Je vois déjà ce que ça donne dans mon bureau pour un PowerMac, un PowerBook, un scanner et une imprimante, même le Palm, il lui faut un câble, et avec cinq prises USB SUR le PowerMac, j'ai encore besoin de cinq prises supplémentaires (hubs) :affraid:  :sick:


----------



## Invité (18 Janvier 2007)

J'aimerais bien faire le ménage chez moi.
Donc, j'ai un LC II (état indéterminé, mais je crois que j'ai enlevé le DD) 
Deux écrans de LC (des 14' je crois, l'un des deux fonctionne de sûr)
Un Centris 610 AV (32Mo de Ram) avec lecteur Cd cadddie + l'adaptateur Ethernet.
Une Stylewriter II (état indéterminé)
Une tablette Wacom Adb A6 avec son stylet
Câbles, claviers, souris, etc
A chercher sur Dijon (21).

En Mp si quelqu'un est intéressé. Merci.


----------



## dynozor (18 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

J'ai une imprimante LASERIINT &#224; donner.
Elle a juste une petite rayure sur le tambour, ce qui donne une petite ligne centrale le long des feuilles imprim&#233;es, mais pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas besoin d'un rendu parfait et qui souhaite beaucoup de sortie &#224; moindre co&#251;t, &#231;a peut &#234;tre interessant.
J'habite &#224; Toulouse, pour ceux que &#231;a interesse de venir laz chercher, contactez moi.

Sinon ce sera poubelle... j'ai pas trop le coeur &#224; &#231;a mais bon... elle m'encombre !


----------



## tantoillane (18 Janvier 2007)

c'est quoi le tambour ? Parce que j'ai une laserwriter HS et compl&#232;tement d&#233;mont&#233;e, donc il doit y avoir moyen de r&#233;cup&#233;rer quelques pi&#232;ces, surtout qu'il me semble que la diff&#233;rence majeure entre une laserwriter II et un laserwriter II NT est la carte m&#232;re qui comporte plus de m&#233;moire (RAM) et un connecteur 50 brcohes.


----------



## ccciolll (18 Janvier 2007)

dynozor a dit:


> Sinon ce sera poubelle... j'ai pas trop le coeur à ça mais bon... elle m'encombre !



Emmaüs ils les reprennent ces imprimantes là.
La mienne vient de là bas.

(aller là ou à la déchetterie, tant qu'à se déplacer, autant que ça serve à quelqu'un)


----------



## dynozor (19 Janvier 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> Emmaüs ils les reprennent ces imprimantes là.
> La mienne vient de là bas.
> 
> (aller là ou à la déchetterie, tant qu'à se déplacer, autant que ça serve à quelqu'un)



Je prefere filer ce matos direct gratos que de passer par emaus qui a des chances de jeter tout ca parce que non vendu...
J'attends la demande, et pour ceux qui veulent des pièces, ca nez me pose pas de probleme, laser writer ou laserwriterIINT c'est idem.


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2007)

Il y a encore quelqu'un qui s'occuper d'équiper des écoles dans la région lyonnaise (comme j'ai arrêté ...) ?


----------



## tantoillane (19 Janvier 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> c'est quoi le tambour ? Parce que j'ai une laserwriter HS et complètement démontée, donc il doit y avoir moyen de récupérer quelques pièces, surtout qu'il me semble que la différence majeure entre une laserwriter II et un laserwriter II NT est la carte mère qui comporte plus de mémoire (RAM) et un connecteur 50 brcohes.



apparement je me suis mal exprimé, je voulais dire dans ce message que je suis prêt à donner la pièce déffectueuse sur l'imprimante de dynozor, si quelqu'un est prêt à se lancer dans un peu de démontage-remontage


----------



## kertruc (19 Janvier 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Il y a encore quelqu'un qui s'occuper d'&#233;quiper des &#233;coles dans la r&#233;gion lyonnaise (comme j'ai arr&#234;t&#233; ...) ?



Moi et Paul de ordiecole antenne Mac.

On est en Savoie (Chamb&#233;ry), mais Lyon c'est jouable. Je me suis d&#233;j&#224; d&#233;plac&#233; &#224; Lyon pour un iMac (comme je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; &#233;crit, je ne prends plus de machines qui ne peuvent pas faire tourner OSX).

(je me rappelle il y a mille ans tu faisais encore dans la vieillerie... je t'avais envoy&#233; une carte pour LC qui permettait d'&#233;muler je ne sais plus quelle antiquit&#233; de Mac . T'as arr&#234;t&#233; la bidouille ?)


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2007)

kertruc a dit:


> Moi et Paul de ordiecole antenne Mac.



Yep, je me souviens du stock de Mac SE, de câbles, etc ... dans l'étable 



kertruc a dit:


> (je me rappelle il y a mille ans tu faisais encore dans la vieillerie... je t'avais envoyé une carte pour LC qui permettait d'émuler je ne sais plus quelle antiquité de Mac . T'as arrêté la bidouille ?)



Oui un Apple IIe. J'ai depuis récupéré un kit complet, mais bon sans lecteur de disquettes je ne peux pas en faire grand chose à part jouer avec le basic résident 

Sinon ok pour les babasses, OS X only. Mais j'ai pas désolé. Je vais bientôt récupérer le 5400 black (225 Mhz, 96 Mo, DD 80 Go, Ethernet, Tuner TV, Acquistion vidéo) de ma mère mais je n'ai pas décidé ce que j'allais en faire encore ...


----------



## SulliX (19 Janvier 2007)

Si qqun est interessé par un écran 14" de LC

Le même que celui-là :






Je lui donne (en région parisienne)


----------



## OrdinoMac (19 Janvier 2007)

kertruc a dit:


> (je me rappelle il y a mille ans tu faisais encore dans la vieillerie... je t'avais envoyé une carte pour LC qui permettait d'émuler je ne sais plus quelle antiquité de Mac . T'as arrêté la bidouille ?)




Tiens c'est sympa ça , une carte pour émuler un Apple IIe sur un LC.
Je crois aussi que ça existe pour classic color.

Si quelqu'un sait où ça peut se trouver, ou veut en échanger une, je suis preneur


----------



## melaure (20 Janvier 2007)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Tiens c'est sympa ça , une carte pour émuler un Apple IIe sur un LC.
> Je crois aussi que ça existe pour classic color.
> 
> Si quelqu'un sait où ça peut se trouver, ou veut en échanger une, je suis preneur



C'est le même port en effet, mais je ne suis pas sur qu'il y ait autant d'espace libre dans le classic que dans le LC pour la carte PDS.

J'avais un deuxième kit au club, mais il a récemment disparu ... J'enquête !


----------



## oohTONY (23 Janvier 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> Moi non plus j'en connais pas pour le moment et encore, je cherche simplement la coque, ce qu'il y &#224; l'interieur, j'en veux pas (ni &#233;cran, ni disque dur ni carte m&#232;re, ni alim RIEN, juste le boiti&#233;  )
> 
> Merci >> c'&#233;tait un UP dissimul&#233;





ccciolll a dit:


> C'est quoi un UP ? C'est un genre de relance ?
> 
> note : bon, il est un peu proche de l'original, mais tu peux consid&#233;rer ma question avec citation comme un 2e UP gratosse de ta demande ;-)


 
Oui c'est bien &#231;a > UP = relance d'un sujet (sur les Forums) 


Bon, j'accepte les _remont&#233;es de topics_, mais faites en sorte qu'elles restent dans le sujet, hein !


----------



## ccciolll (23 Janvier 2007)

J'ai ici à donner toute une collection de CD Computer Arts de 1998.
du 04 au 15
avec plein de logiciel graphiques de l'époque gratosse pour mac et pc.
Je sais pas si ça a un quelconque intérêt.
Sinon ça peut servir comme épouvantail en les accrochant dans les arbres avec des ficelles


----------



## kertruc (23 Janvier 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> Oui c'est bien &#231;a > UP = relance d'un sujet (sur les Forums)
> 
> 
> Bon, j'accepte les _remont&#233;es de topics_, mais faites en sorte qu'elles restent dans le sujet, hein !



Euh, quel est l'int&#233;r&#234;t de remonter un sujet &#233;pingl&#233; ??? 

Sinon, pour respecter la loi en vert : donnez vos macs aux &#233;coles et aux associations, c'est bien et &#231;a vous fera de beaux cheveux ! 

Ben, si tu crois qu'avec trois forums &#224; mod&#233;rer, j'ai le temps de v&#233;rifier &#224; chaque fois dans quel topic je suis :rateau:


----------



## OrdinoMac (24 Janvier 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> J'ai ici à donner toute une collection de CD Computer Arts de 1998.
> du 04 au 15
> avec plein de logiciel graphiques de l'époque gratosse pour mac et pc.
> Je sais pas si ça a un quelconque intérêt.
> Sinon ça peut servir comme épouvantail en les accrochant dans les arbres avec des ficelles



Si ces Cd ne trouve pas d'intéressés je les adopte 
Ils contiennent aussi pas mal d'images libre de droit si je me souviens bien.


----------



## ccciolll (25 Janvier 2007)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Si ces Cd ne trouve pas d'intéressés je les adopte
> Ils contiennent aussi pas mal d'images libre de droit si je me souviens bien.



SI si, ils viennent de trouver un intéressé
TOI !

En effet ils continennent une dizaine de photodisc chacun.

Pour l'envoi, je ne les ai pas sous la main, mais compte le poids de 12 ou 13 CD avec emballage carton, je pourrais te répondre ce soir.

Le mieux c'est de faire ça par MP d'ailleurs, je t'en envoies un de suite.


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (4 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un Imac G3, 9Go de disque dur, lecteur dvd, 512MO de RAM (je crois), avec une imprimante espon stylus color 720 et un lecteur de disquette imation. Avec les cd d'installation OS9. Le tout à donner. 

Je me trouve en Suisse,

SI jamais quelqu'un est interressé, faite moi signe.


----------



## Madmac (4 Février 2007)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai un Imac G3, 9Go de disque dur, lecteur dvd, 512MO de RAM (je crois), avec une imprimante espon stylus color 720 et un lecteur de disquette imation. Avec les cd d'installation OS9. Le tout à donner.
> 
> ...



Salut,

c'est loin de Genève ?


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2007)

En tout cas c'est pas loin des Rousses (ou il y a notre joli petit chalet de famille)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Février 2007)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:


> et un lecteur de disquette imation.



Moi, je serais bien intéressé par le lecteur de disquette  ... Mais par la Poste :rose: 

(Remboursement (et même supplément  ) par espèce, chèque, virement ou paypal possible)

_Valable uniquement si la personne qui prend le iMac ne veut pas du lecteur de disquettes. _


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (4 Février 2007)

> Postés par Madmac
> 
> Salut,
> 
> c'est loin de Genève ?



Salut, ben je me trouve à Nyon, je penses que tu situes


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (4 Février 2007)

> Postés par Leyry Hynemonth
> 
> Moi, je serais bien intéressé par le lecteur de disquette  ... Mais par la Poste
> 
> ...



Pourquoi pas, faut voir si les gens ne le veulent pas.


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (4 Février 2007)

bonsoir,

Juste une petite rectification, il s'agit d'un lecteur superdick imation, je ne crois pas que ce soit un lecteur de disquette, désolé.


----------



## tweek (4 Février 2007)

Je serais bien int&#233;r&#233;ss&#233; par le mac 

Tu as une id&#233;e des frais d'envoi vers Paris ?

Merci


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2007)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> Juste une petite rectification, il s'agit d'un lecteur superdick imation, je ne crois pas que ce soit un lecteur de disquette, désolé.



C'est compatible


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2007)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> Juste une petite rectification, il s'agit d'un lecteur superdick imation, je ne crois pas que ce soit un lecteur de disquette, d&#233;sol&#233;.





melaure a dit:


> C'est compatible



Tout &#224; fait, &#224; deux d&#233;tails pr&#232;s : s'il accepte aussi bien les disquettes de 120 Mo que celles de 1,3/1,4 Mo, il n'est pas bootable, et est incapable de lire ou &#233;crire celles de 800 Ko.

Sinon, melaure, j'ai toujours un colis qui n'attend que timbres et adresse pour venir chez toi.


----------



## melaure (5 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, melaure, j'ai toujours un colis qui n'attend que timbres et adresse pour venir chez toi.



Ca ne vaut pas un bon lecteur Syquest SCSI, c'est sur !  Bootable et assez rapide pour l'époque (je conserve mon 3"5 105 Mo et j'ai même pu acheté des cartouches neuves par cher en Suisse).

Sinon mon père en a un (Imation 120), mais le lecteur semble naze, alors pour le contenu de ses disquettes ...


----------



## kertruc (8 Février 2007)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai un Imac G3, 9Go de disque dur, lecteur dvd, 512MO de RAM (je crois), avec une imprimante espon stylus color 720 et un lecteur de disquette imation. Avec les cd d'installation OS9. Le tout à donner.
> 
> ...



Y a pas une école dans ta ville qui serait intéressée ?

Moi, je le prendrais bien pour la mienne mais je suis en Savoie et ça fait trop loin.

Sinon, tu peux aussi poster sur le forum de ordiecole antenne mac ou même chez Cuk...

Mais bon, je suis sûr qu'avec un ou deux coups de fils dans les écoles de ton quartier tu devrais te débarrasser facilement.

En tout cas, j'aime bien cet état d'esprit...


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2007)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai un Imac G3, 9Go de disque dur, lecteur dvd, 512MO de RAM (je crois), avec une imprimante espon stylus color 720 et un lecteur de disquette imation. Avec les cd d'installation OS9. Le tout à donner.
> 
> ...



Je vais surement aller dans le Jura un de ces 4. Je vais demander à mon amie prof si elle est intéressé et dans ce cas je peux passer par Nyon, ce n'est pas un gros détour.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, melaure, j'ai toujours un colis qui n'attend que timbres et adresse pour venir chez toi.



C'est bon j'ai les timbres. Il faut juste que je trouve le courage d'écrire ton adresse sur l'enveloppe ... :sleep:


----------



## guytantakul (8 Février 2007)

Fais une copie d'&#233;cran du mp o&#249; Pascal77 te file l'adresse


----------



## ccciolll (8 Février 2007)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Si ces Cd ne trouve pas d'intéressés je les adopte
> Ils contiennent aussi pas mal d'images libre de droit si je me souviens bien.



Ben moi je relance ordinomac car les MP ne donnent rien.

Es tu toujours intéressés par les CD ? Je n'ai plus de tes nouvelles.


----------



## Fastida (12 Février 2007)

Bonjour.
Je donne un Mac Plus et 2 Classic pour celui ou celle(?) qui viendrait les chercher.J'ai aussi d'autres bricoles(cables,claviers...)
Voilà.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Février 2007)

Quelle r&#233;gion g&#233;n&#233;reux(euse) membre ?


----------



## melaure (12 Février 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Fais une copie d'écran du mp où Pascal77 te file l'adresse



C'est bon j'ai réussi à écrire l'enveloppe. Pff, devoir utiliser un stylo, c'est tellement rétro !!!


----------



## Fastida (12 Février 2007)

Ah oui,j'habite à Olivet (45).


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> C'est bon j'ai réussi à écrire l'enveloppe. Pff, devoir utiliser un stylo, c'est tellement rétro !!!



 Comment ? Tu ne les imprimes pas ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## melaure (12 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comment ? Tu ne les imprimes pas ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



Déjà j'ai arrêté la plume et le gravage au burrin sur tablette ...


----------



## kertruc (12 Février 2007)

Y doit pas connaitre Easyenvelopes


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Février 2007)

Tiens... moi non plus..... 
Mais il est un peut tard pour faire marcher l'imprimante, et donc tester le logiciel.

(Les DeskJet 3420 sont tr&#232;s bruyantes...   Surtout quand tout le monde dors   )


----------



## e-gore (15 Février 2007)

Je tombe par hasard sur cette discussion, je lis par hasard easyenvelope, par curiosité je clique sur le lien pour aller voir et ce n'est pas du tout par hasard que je trouve ce petit logiciel génial pour nous les fainéants qui cherchons sans relâche de petites astuces pour gagner du temps et économiser des forces...

J'aime le 21éme siecle...

Par hasard et par curiosité, je me demandais si quelqu'un parmis vous posséderiez une carte vidéo pour G3 Blanc Bleu qu'il me donnerai contre paiement.


----------



## ccciolll (16 Février 2007)

Tiens, j'y pense, mes CD de Computer Arts, ils intéresseraient pas une école ?
C'est plein de logiciels de graphisme en demo gratuite ou parfois en gratuit complet.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Février 2007)

Salut !!

Je suis &#224; la recherche d'une barette de RAM en DDR2 au format So-Dimm dans les 64~128 Mo. 

Pas la peine de faire plus, c'est juste pour un PC portable en sale &#233;tat, qui va me servir de station pour tester mes pages avec Internet Exploreur. 

Si vous en avez une qui tra&#238;ne d'avant que vous ne la mettiez au rebus pour une de 512 voire 1 Go, j'en veut bien 

(Quelques sous &#224; la clef  )

Bye


----------



## melaure (21 Février 2007)

DDR2 sur ? Tu veux dire de la PC4200 ou mieux ? Ou alors c'est une erreur et c'est de ma DDR PC2100, 2700 ou 3200 ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> DDR2 sur ? Tu veux dire de la PC4200 ou mieux ? Ou alors c'est une erreur et c'est de ma DDR PC2100, 2700 ou 3200 ?



Ben, écoute, sur la carte mère du PC, y-a marqué qu'il y à 200 Pin (je les ait pas comptés), et sur le site de PackardBell (Fab du PC) il mettent que ça correspond à de la DDR2


Alors je pense que oui, ce qu'il me faut, c'est de la DDR2. ( Ou alors moi, et PB, on est pas doué)


Tu pense que j'ai aucune chance d'en trouvé dans ce coin ? :rose:


----------



## melaure (21 Février 2007)

Que ce soit en DDR ou DDR2, c'est de toute façon pas assez précis. Il te faut aussi la fréquence ou quelque chose du genre PCXX000.

Tu as le modèle de ta machine ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Que ce soit en DDR ou DDR2, c'est de toute fa&#231;on pas assez pr&#233;cis. Il te faut aussi la fr&#233;quence ou quelque chose du genre PCXX000.
> 
> Tu as le mod&#232;le de ta machine ?


C'est un EasyNote E1245


Merci de m'aider :love: 



-------------------&#201;dithe-------------

J'ai bien pris le temps de relire l'article .... en fait, c'est de la DDR SDRAM:

PC2100 ou DDR266
PC2700 ou DDR333
PC3200 ou DDR400


En fait, je sais pas bien lire   rose: )


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> C'est un EasyNote E1245
> 
> 
> Merci de m'aider :love:
> ...



Je suis allé voir la fiche constructeur et effectivement il n'y a même pas l'information dans les specs de la machine. Il faut passer par l'option mémoire, configurateur mémoire et donner son numéro de série (que je n'ai pas).

Mais bon par une simple recherche sur le net on tombe sur le site de LDLC-PRO qui propose le matériel adéquat. C'est donc bien de la DDR-SDRAM et pas de le DDR2-SDRAM, et plus précisément de la PC2100.

J'ai une barette de 128 Mo chez moi. Je vérifie et je t'envoie un message privé.

Tu habites en France au moins ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Tu habites en France au moins ?



Là, pour rire, j'imagine qu'il te réponde : "Oui, à Nouméa !"


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L&#224;, pour rire, j'imagine qu'il te r&#233;ponde : "Oui, &#224; Noum&#233;a !"



  

Ben de toute fa&#231;on il va m'envoyer au moins les frais de ports. De plus, on fait des dons sur Mac, mais quand c'est pour PC, il y a un suppl&#233;ment, non ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Février 2007)

Vi, vi, je suis en FR ..... 

... si non.... bo&#238;te &#224; MP


----------



## Cartman69 (24 Février 2007)

salut à tous
j'offre sur lyon :
_ 1 imprimante stylewriter II
_ 1 imprimante personnal laser writer LS, version avec seulement le port serie
_ 1 clavier + souris ADB classic
_ 1 modem powerfax 7 + d7 d'install
_ 1 moniteur apple couleur 12"


----------



## FdeB (24 Février 2007)

bonjour :
voici le liste précise de ce qu'il y a  ; c'est urgent ou tout part à la benne :
2 pronitron 21/380 (non testés)
1 IImaya Pro511 (20/21" ? non testés)
1 IImaya Pro510 (20/21" ? non testés)
1 Formac 20" fonctionne
1 Formac 20" (non testé)
1 17" Apple

1 scan AGFA Arcus II dos tranparent (non testé)

2 switchs 10/100

1 DD laCie SCSI (non testé)

powerMac 7600/120  (non testé)
powerMac 8100/110  (non testé)

un onduleur APC   (non testé)

désolé de ne pas pouvoir etre plus précis quant à la qualité du matériel mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de tester, tous les macs de bureau sont des portables, c'est pour cela que les écrans ne sont plus utiles... c'est à venir chercher sur Paris XI Charonne horaires de bureaux si possible... merci d'avance


----------



## Kreck (24 Février 2007)

Sur Paris, à qui le veut :
un pied de eMac
1 Go de mémoire pour eMac (2*512, évidemment)
2 * 256 Mo de ram pour mac mini (livré par défaut dans mon mini intel core duo 1,66)
A contrario, je suis à la recherche d'un iMac (un vieux, bien sûr) avec lecteur de dvd pour mettre dans la chambre de mes enfants, leur passer des films (principalement), tout ça...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2007)

Kreck a dit:


> Sur Paris, &#224; qui le veut :
> un pied de eMac
> 1 Go de m&#233;moire pour eMac (2*512, &#233;videmment)
> 2 * 256 Mo de ram pour mac mini (livr&#233; par d&#233;faut dans mon mini intel core duo 1,66)
> A contrario, je suis &#224; la recherche d'un iMac (un vieux, bien s&#251;r) avec lecteur de dvd pour mettre dans la chambre de mes enfants, leur passer des films (principalement), tout &#231;a...



Ton gigot de Ram pour eMac, c'est quoi ? de la PC 133 ou de la PC 2700 ? (la PC2700, c'&#233;tait pour les eMac avec USB2, ceux qui n'avaient que de l'USB 1.1 avaient de la PC 133).

Si c'est de la PC 133, je suis int&#233;ress&#233;.

Pour l'iMac, j'ai peut-&#234;tre une possibilit&#233; (iMac DV450 "Sage" avec lecteur de DVD). Il a pour l'instant 128 Mo de Ram, mais si ton Go &#233;tait de la PC 133, je pourrais le passer &#224; 512 Mo (tes barrettes de 512 en rempla&#231;ant 2 de 256 sur mon PM G4). Le disque dur est un 40 Go. Il est sous Mac OS X 10.3.9 et Mac OS 9.2.2 (classic ou natif). Je me renseigne et te re-contacte par MP dans l'apr&#232;s midi.

Au fait, t'es &#224; quel bout du 77 (comme mon pseudo l'indique, j'y suis aussi, et l'iMac est &#224; Meaux)

EDIT : C'est OK pour l'iMac G3, je t'ai envoy&#233; un MP


----------



## kertruc (25 Février 2007)

Je suis int&#233;ress&#233; par le pied et par la Ram...

C'est pour une &#233;cole bien s&#251;r...

Je peux payer les frais de port.


----------



## lamante (1 Mars 2007)

le disque dur est naze, mais sinon il a l'air de marcher.
Enfin ce soir ila marché une fois, ensuite, le disque n'a pas voulu redemarrer; j'ai du lme secouer un peu trop fort.
sinon pour des pièces: ram, lecteur cd, lecteur disquette ça peut aller.


----------



## Gwen (1 Mars 2007)

Pour ma part, je suis a la recherche d'un lecteur de disquette pour placer dans un performa 5500, si vous avez &#231;a, je suis preneur 

Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Pour ma part, je suis a la recherche d'un lecteur de disquette pour placer dans un performa 5500, si vous avez ça, je suis preneur
> 
> Merci.



Ça n'existe pas, ça, un Performa 5500, la série s'est arrêtée au Performa 5400. Par contre, le "PowerMacintosh 5500", lui, oui 

C'est bête, j'aurais su plus tôt, j'en ai donné un à quelqu'un qui n'en avait pas vraiment besoin (quand j'ai donné mon 5500 Anthracite, j'ai filé le lecteur de disquette du 5500 beige qui l'avait précédé avec, à titre de pièce de rechange juste au cas où  )


----------



## Gwen (1 Mars 2007)

En effet, c'est un Power Mac 5500, mais bon, il a la t&#234;te d'un performa en plus bronz&#233; 

Dommage pour ton lecteur sinon.


----------



## ccciolll (1 Mars 2007)

Eh ben le Gwen, il pourrait demander au Lamante qui donnes son 6200.
à mon avis le floppy c'est le même, non ?

Sinon, des floppy en trouve par caisses dans les emmaûs pour une poignée de pièces rouges.


----------



## chounim (1 Mars 2007)

FdeB a dit:


> bonjour :
> voici le liste précise de ce qu'il y a  ; c'est urgent ou tout part à la benne :
> 2 pronitron 21/380 (non testés)
> 1 IImaya Pro511 (20/21" ? non testés)
> ...




Bonjour!
tout est parti ou bien?
j'suis interressé par l'onduleur, le swith, et pourquoi pas le 17 pouces apple...


----------



## guytantakul (2 Mars 2007)

Et un sujet &#233;pingl&#233; n'est certainement pas le lieu o&#249; en d&#233;battre...



PS pour pascal : si tu veux tout virer d&#232;s ce soir, vas-y


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Et un sujet épinglé n'est certainement pas le lieu où en débattre...
> 
> Je laisse gwen répondre jusqu'à demain matin s'il le désire et après je fais le ménage.
> Désolé pour toi, Lalis, si tu t'es fait enfler, mais bon... Chacun son combat
> ...



Oui, je vire dès ce soir, attendre la réponse éventuelle de gwen ne ferait que plomber un peu plus l'ambiance, et ça n'est pas le but recherché.

Ceci bien entendu, sans aucune prise de parti dans l'histoire, c'est juste que ça n'est pas l'endroit.


----------



## lamante (3 Mars 2007)

a coté de chez moi.
sympas les gus.


----------



## FdeB (7 Mars 2007)

chounim a dit:


> Bonjour!
> tout est parti ou bien?
> j'suis interressé par l'onduleur, le swith, et pourquoi pas le 17 pouces apple...



désolé le lot est parti en totalité...


----------



## toys (7 Mars 2007)

je sais pas si on a le droit mais moi je recherche un performa 7100 ou 8100 si une bonne ame a sa dans son grenier ..:rose:

un truc en nubus en gros.


----------



## melaure (7 Mars 2007)

J'ai quelques barrettes de 4 Mo en 72 broches si quelqu'un a une machine à doper


----------



## tedy (7 Mars 2007)

Bonjour je souhaiterai offrir à la petite soeur d'une amie un LC 630, seulement elle est au collège et elle a déjà des recherches à faire sur le net...

Bref comme sa grande soeur a l'ADSL, et que j'ai lu qu'il existait un moyen de lui mettre une carte pour que ça aille bien 
Si quelqu'un a ça qui traine dans un coin ou qui pourrait m'indiquer ou je pourrais trouver ça...

De même pour un Performa 5400/180, une simple carte PCI ethernet c'est bon ou il faut que je prenne quelque chose de spécifique??? :mouais:

Tedy


----------



## melaure (7 Mars 2007)

tedy a dit:


> Bonjour je souhaiterai offrir à la petite soeur d'une amie un LC 630, seulement elle est au collège et elle a déjà des recherches à faire sur le net...
> 
> Bref comme sa grande soeur a l'ADSL, et que j'ai lu qu'il existait un moyen de lui mettre une carte pour que ça aille bien
> Si quelqu'un a ça qui traine dans un coin ou qui pourrait m'indiquer ou je pourrais trouver ça...
> ...



Pour le performa il te faudra aussi un coude PCI car la carte se met à l'horizontale, a moins de trouver une carte Ethernet PDS qui elle se met à la verticale.

Pour le LC630, c'est uniquement en PDS, par contre le plus gros soucis, c'est que tu n'auras accès qu'a des navigateur web ancien qui sont peu compatible avec la plupart des sites ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Pour le performa il te faudra aussi un coude PCI car la carte se met à l'horizontale, a moins de trouver une carte Ethernet PDS qui elle se met à la verticale.
> 
> Pour le LC630, c'est uniquement en PDS, par contre le plus gros soucis, c'est que tu n'auras accès qu'a des navigateur web ancien qui sont peu compatible avec la plupart des sites ...



Euuh ... Le 5400, c'est PCI only, pas de PDS, et le coude est fourni avec la bécane  

Par contre, il est possible de remplacer le modem interne par une carte ethernet "ComSlot 2", mais je crains qu'elles ne soient particulièrement difficile à trouver, pire que les PCI.


----------



## melaure (7 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euuh ... Le 5400, c'est PCI only, pas de PDS, et le coude est fourni avec la bécane
> 
> Par contre, il est possible de remplacer le modem interne par une carte ethernet "ComSlot 2", mais je crains qu'elles ne soient particulièrement difficile à trouver, pire que les PCI.



Oui ComSlot, c'est ce que je voulais dire  J'ai un modem 56 K dessus et je n'avais pas trouvé de carte Ethernet a ce format il y a deux ans. Sinon j'aurais peut-être pu mettre une 3DFx en plus dedans


----------



## ccciolll (8 Mars 2007)

J'ai un coll&#232;gue qui a un vieux coucou &#224; donner.

C'est un Quadra 700, de sa memoire 250 Mo de DD et une puissance ph&#233;nom&#232;nale de 25 Mhz.

Il a fait beaucoup d'illustrator dedans, m&#234;me si parfois il avait le temps d'aller s'acheter un paquet de clopes pendant qu'il appliquait un filtre (ouah ah ah, un filtre).

Enfin bref, le truc prend la poufringue dans un coin et n'a pas tourn&#233; depuis longtemps, mais s'il y a preneur, c'est &#224; retirer dans la r&#233;gion lilloise.

Clavier, souris, pas d'&#233;cran.

le floppy fonctionne &#224; priori, et le machin peut se poser en desktop ou en tower indiff&#233;remment.


----------



## Vivid (8 Mars 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> J'ai un collègue qui a un vieux coucou à donner.
> 
> C'est un Quadra 700, de sa memoire 250 Mo de DD et une puissance phénomènale de 25 Mhz.



'25 mhz'  :affraid:

ce n'est pas trop mon coin lille, domage.

a+


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> J'ai un collègue qui a un vieux coucou à donner.
> 
> C'est un Quadra 700, de sa memoire 250 Mo de DD et une puissance phénomènale de 25 Mhz.



Bon souvenir ces Quadra 700. Dans mon IUT info en 92, il n'y avait que des PCs. J'ai réussi à monter un dossier avec deux collègues de classe et on a eu 3 Quadra 700 avec Office et 4D. C'était génial ! 

Bon ben sinon j'ai des barrettes de 4Mo 72 broches


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Bon souvenir ces Quadra 700. Dans mon IUT info en 92, il n'y avait que des PCs. J'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; monter un dossier avec deux coll&#232;gues de classe et on a eu 3 Quadra 700 avec Office et 4D. C'&#233;tait g&#233;nial !
> 
> Bon ben sinon j'ai des barrettes de 4Mo 72 broches



Pour le Quadra 700 ? :affraid: c'est  4 barrettes 30 broches (j'en ai des tonnes, mais de 1 Mo chaque). Il faut mettre obligatoirement 4 barrettes identiques (bus 32 bits, barrettes 8 bits). Il y a 4 Mo soud&#233;s sur la carte m&#232;re.


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour le Quadra 700 ? :affraid: c'est des (jusqu'à 4) barrettes 30 broches (j'en ai des tonnes, mais de 1 Mo chaque).



Tu as raison. Dommage ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

bonjour

si je ne suis pas a la bonne porte desolé pascal......
je cherche un logiciel d'architecture pour "fabriquer" ma future maison 


je vous remercie


----------



## guytantakul (10 Mars 2007)

Effectivement, ce n'est pas l'endroit rêvé pour faire cette requête... Ici on donne des machines qui ne servent plus et qui peuvent servir encore chez d'autres.

Mais bon... Peut-être auras-tu de la chance, qui sait ?


----------



## tantoillane (10 Mars 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> si je ne suis pas a la bonne porte desol&#233; pascal......
> je cherche un logiciel d'architecture pour "fabriquer" ma future maison
> ...




T'es pas tomb&#233; loin


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> T'es pas tombé loin



merci


----------



## FdeB (12 Mars 2007)

bonjour
je donne en main propre sur Paris r&#233;publique plein de choses...
c'est ici


----------



## romaing34 (16 Mars 2007)

Salut

Je m'occupe d'une asso étudiante, et je recherche une machine qui puisse être branchée sur Internet par cable ethernet afin de mettre en place un poste de libre accès à Internet au sein de notre local.

A vot' bon coeur messieurs dames


----------



## FdeB (21 Mars 2007)

j'en remets une couche après mise à jour :
ICI


----------



## tantoillane (27 Mars 2007)

si &#231;a interesse, je suis tomb&#233; sur ce site http://perso.orange.fr/jerome.vernet/



> *J'ai un Quadra 950 et un 7100/66av HS                             pour pi&#232;ces dispo, &#224; venir chercher urgent                         !!*


----------



## Ninety (28 Mars 2007)

Bon comme j'ai vus des demande Mac, je me lance aussi :

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut faire un don de Mac (ou on peut installer Tiger) mais le probleme c'est que j'habite en Roumanie 

Voila, c'est pour ca que j'ai dit : "je me lance" ^^

a+


Et sinon, personne n'a des _micro cavaliers de disques durs ultrawide SCSI (ou de vieux cavaliers de configuration carte logique des disques durs IDE Quantum)_ dont j'aurai besoin, d'apres Mac Bidouille, pour overclocker mon futur Power Mac G3


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (7 Avril 2007)

Ninety a dit:


> Et sinon, personne n'a des _micro cavaliers de disques durs ultrawide SCSI (ou de vieux cavaliers de configuration carte logique des disques durs IDE Quantum)_ dont j'aurai besoin, d'apres Mac Bidouille, pour overclocker mon futur Power Mac G3



Tu pourrais nous donner une photo de Mr Google de ce que tu cherches ? Il se pourrais que j'en ai de rabe.


----------



## Ninety (7 Avril 2007)

J'ai rien trouver sur Google et j'en ai jamais vus donc je sais pas du tout a quoi ca peut ressembler


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (7 Avril 2007)

Selon ce qui s'est dit sur MacBid... des "normaux" seront suffisants ... et &#231;a me parait normal que sur des carte m&#232;res (surtout de cet &#226;ge), on utilise des cavaliers "normaux".

Seulement.... dans l'article auquel tu fait r&#233;f&#233;rence, ils ont &#233;cris "micro cavalier" parce qu'ils ont de gros doigts, et peut &#234;tre parce qu'ils sont un peut manchot ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je fait le compte de tout ce que j'ai, et je te fait une proposition.


----------



## slyderman (11 Avril 2007)

Bonjour je donne un Power Mac 7600/132.
Marche bien, sauf qu'il faudrait changer la pile.
A prendre sur Grenoble !

Tout est dit!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Avril 2007)

Ninety a dit:


> Et sinon, personne n'a des _micro cavaliers de disques durs ultrawide SCSI (ou de vieux cavaliers de configuration carte logique des disques durs IDE Quantum)_ dont j'aurai besoin, d'apres Mac Bidouille, pour overclocker mon futur Power Mac G3




J'en ai 5. Ça te dis ?


----------



## Audrey b. (11 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,
je donne un iMac G3
couleur orange
333 Mhz
Système 8.6
avec logiciels restauration système
disque dur d'origine 
ram 180

je suis à Paris


----------



## Audrey b. (11 Avril 2007)

je donne aussi un imac G3
processeur 600 Mhz
280 de ram

gris

mais pas de logiciels d'installation


----------



## Alex6 (11 Avril 2007)

Audrey b. a dit:


> je donne aussi un imac G3
> processeur 600 Mhz
> 280 de ram
> 
> ...



Très intéressant, je suis malheureusement à Toulouse pour le moment !


----------



## kertruc (12 Avril 2007)

Je les prends, s'ils sont toujours dispo...

Pour une &#233;cole, bien s&#251;r !


----------



## toys (12 Avril 2007)

je recherche ce ci mais je pense que sa vas être dure a trouvé.









désolé


----------



## melaure (12 Avril 2007)

toys a dit:


> je recherche ce ci mais je pense que sa vas être dure a trouvé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis pas sur que le sujet s'appelle : Croyons au père noël 

Les dons de Macs ce sont de vieilles machines ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2007)

toys a dit:


> je recherche ce ci mais je pense que sa vas être dure a trouvé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sans compter que ton lien donnait sur une session ... Qui est fermée (timeout)


----------



## Gwen (12 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sans compter que ton lien donnait sur une session ... Qui est fermée (timeout)



C'était un Mac 8 coeur. Mais bon, ce fil est destiné a collecter les DONS et non les DEMANDES de dons


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2007)

gwen a dit:


> C'&#233;tait un Mac 8 coeur. Mais bon, ce fil est destin&#233; a collecter les DONS et non les DEMANDES de dons



Alors, connaissant toy, &#224; mon avis, c'&#233;tait une blague, il est beaucoup plus finaud que son orthographe ne pourrait le donner &#224; penser 

toy coucou t'as du oublier un smiley, dans ton post, nan ?


----------



## Gwen (13 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> connaissant toy, à mon avis, c'était une blague



J'avais bien compris, le "désolé" a la fin n'offrait aucune ambiguïté, mais bon, vu que la session avait expiré, il fallait expliqué la blague et un petit rappel de l'utilité de ce fil ne fait pas de mal .


----------



## toys (13 Avril 2007)

bha voilà on fait une connerie pour faire rire un peut les gens et on se fait démonté (je déconne )

 
joyeux échange a vous j'ai des pièce de 6200 si vous voulez .


----------



## Jose Culot (16 Avril 2007)

R&#233;gion Namur.
Je donne Mac LC sous Syst&#232;me 7 Toutes les disquettes d&#8217;origines +iCard+ Clavier+ Imprimante Style Writer &#171; couleur &#187;lol. + Moniteur+ souris + Mode d&#8217;emploi.
Egalement un Power PC.
Si int&#233;ress&#233;&#8230;Enlever chez moi. R&#233;gion Namur .be 

Vi, c'est tr&#232;s sympa de ta part, mais on a d&#233;j&#224; un fil &#233;pingl&#233; pour &#231;a. Je te fusionne dedans !


----------



## OrdinoMac (16 Avril 2007)

C'est trés symap en effet. Juste pour info. c'est quoi une iCard ?


----------



## Jose Culot (16 Avril 2007)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Juste pour info. c'est quoi une iCard ?



iCard est un programme sur disquette... avec lequel je faisait ma gestion clients ...stock. Ce n'&#233;tait pas fait pour &#231;a mais plus sur une approche "artistique" et langage "machine". :rose:


----------



## tantoillane (18 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Je cherche un c&#226;ble USB ou juste une prise USB, en fait j'en utilise (bidouille avec l'ipod, ralonge, etc ...) je n'ai pas forc&#233;ment besoin de neuf, ni que ce soit en bon &#233;tat, une prise avec les fils coup&#233;s me suffirais, d'o&#249; le fait que je me tourne par ici, _m&#234;me si ce sujet voit maintenant passer des iMac 600 Mhz 

_Merci


----------



## Vivid (21 Avril 2007)

bonjour les amis,

les charnieres de mon 180c ayant lachees en sacrifiant la nappe de l'ecran lcd, je recherche la dit nappe, il commence a faire chaud donc le portable devient tres utile quand il fait chaud .

au revoir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2007)

Pour am&#233;liorer ou remettre en &#233;tat d'anciennes machines, le cas &#233;ch&#233;ant, je donne deux disques durs IDE 3,5", un de 1 Go tout rond, et un de 1,62 Go, tous deux test&#233;s ce matin, en parfait &#233;tat. Me contacter par MP.


----------



## macgilles (23 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,
Je donne à qui vient le chercher (mais de préférence à une association ou pour un usage collectif) et à qui en fera un bon usage un imac de 1998 (les premiers imac). J'ai un peu gonflé la mémoire vive (98 Mo je crois), il fonctionne bien et permet d'aller sur internet ou de faire de la bureautique sans problème (pour les images/les photos, en revanche...). J'ai les CD d'origine, en OS 8.5, mais j'ai installé OS 9.2 dessus, ce qui impliquait une mise à jour du firmware  je ne sais pas si on peut faire marche arrière pour être totalement dans la légalité. Une dernière chose : je ne retrouve pas (pour l'instant) la souris.:rose: 
J'habite à PAris, dans le 14ème arrondissement.


----------



## romaing34 (23 Avril 2007)

Moi je serai intéressé. Je suis secrétaire d'une asso culturelle étudiante, et je recherche justement une machine pour pouvoir la mettre en libre service Internet / traitement de texte.

Je suis sur Paris le week-end prochain (libre surtout le dimanche aprem en fait)...

Si l'offre tient toujours...


----------



## Berthold (23 Avril 2007)

Si jamais quelqu'un a Mac OS 8.1 sur disquettes, je suis int&#233;ress&#233; pour un powerbook antique (c'est pour une &#233;cole).
Merci.


----------



## guytantakul (24 Avril 2007)

Le soft, c'est dans le fil &#224; c&#244;t&#233; 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=134114


----------



## macgilles (26 Avril 2007)

romaing34 a dit:


> Moi je serai intéressé. Je suis secrétaire d'une asso culturelle étudiante, et je recherche justement une machine pour pouvoir la mettre en libre service Internet / traitement de texte.
> 
> Je suis sur Paris le week-end prochain (libre surtout le dimanche aprem en fait)...
> 
> ...


----------



## halodysse (30 Avril 2007)

Bonsoir,
J'avais un vaillant 5500/225 avec pas mal d'option(Carte AV+Tuner,Port Ethernet,Telecommande,Scanner,Imprimante) et surtout beaucoup de logiciels educatifs.Or il ne demarre plus:j'ai chang&#233; la pile,appuyer sur le bouton en interne.Il ne veux rien savoir:depuis un moment pour le rallumer, ma fille m'a avou&#233;(8 ans) qu'elle appuyer a toute vitesse sur le commutateur electrique de la rallonge pour entendre le bruit du tube/l'alim s'enclencher pour pouvoir demarrer a partir du clavier.Mais la j'ai tous essay&#233;  pour le reanimer sans resultat.C'est pourquoi je recherche le meme model pour pouvoir tout y reintegrer...........
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2007)

Mon 5500/225 a eu le m&#234;me sympt&#244;me, c'&#233;tait le processeur 603 (je pr&#233;cise, parce que j'avais une carte d'extension G3 400 Mhz dessus, mais ce mod&#232;le &#224; besoin du 603 pour le d&#233;marrage). J'ai eu du bol, j'ai trouv&#233; dans la foul&#233;e et pour une bouch&#233;e de pain, un 5500/275 full options sur lequel j'ai pu greffer ma carte Sonnet. Apr&#232;s r&#233;cup&#233;ration de ce qui pouvait l'&#234;tre, le 5500/225 est parti &#224; la benne.

D&#233;sol&#233; pour les mauvaises nouvelles !


----------



## MamaCass (30 Avril 2007)

Salut Pascal77,

Je cherche depuis quelques jours un sujet pour le don de mat&#233;riel (pas dons de mac, sp&#233;cialement, du matos quoi) j'ai r&#234;v&#233; ou il n'en existe pas ? 

Si c'est ici j'ai du matos &#224; donner et je d&#233;taillerais 

Boitier HD
Barette de ram


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Salut Pascal77,
> 
> Je cherche depuis quelques jours un sujet pour le don de matériel (pas dons de mac, spécialement, du matos quoi) j'ai rêvé ou il n'en existe pas ?
> 
> ...



 Mamacass,

C'est bien là, tous dons de matériels peuvent passer ici


----------



## Invité (30 Avril 2007)

halodysse a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'avais un vaillant 5500/225 avec pas mal d'option(Carte AV+Tuner,Port Ethernet,Telecommande,Scanner,Imprimante) et surtout beaucoup de logiciels educatifs.Or il ne demarre plus:j'ai changé la pile,appuyer sur le bouton en interne.Il ne veux rien savoir:depuis un moment pour le rallumer, ma fille m'a avoué(8 ans) qu'elle appuyer a toute vitesse sur le commutateur electrique de la rallonge pour entendre le bruit du tube/l'alim s'enclencher pour pouvoir demarrer a partir du clavier.Mais la j'ai tous essayé  pour le reanimer sans resultat.C'est pourquoi je recherche le meme model pour pouvoir tout y reintegrer...........
> Merci



Essaie de le laisser sans alim et la pile débranchée pendant quelques temps.
Un de mes Starmax's (603ev) m'a fait le même coup. Le reset carte mère à chaud n'a servi à rien. 
En revanche des jours (semaines) plus tard, j'ai ré-essayé et c'est reparti. 

PS : pareil ma fille ne s'emmerdait pas à l'arrêter par le menu idoine :mouais:


----------



## halodysse (1 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,
Il est resté quand meme debranché pendant  toutes les vacances de pâques.
Je vais enlever la pile,et le mettre de coté car de toute façon il est hors services.
Pour le moment il me reste mon G4.
Merci encore


----------



## MamaCass (1 Mai 2007)

Merci Pascal77 

Donc j'ai à donner :

- Une barette de ram (d'origine) qui équipé mon ibook G4 : 128mb DDR-266Mhz-CL2.5 PC2100

- Une boitier pour disque dur externe IDE 3,5 pouces USB : la face avant ne tient plus bien par contre :rose:  mais si il reste sur un bureau pas de problème.

- Une souris Trust USB

Une photo pour mieux visualiser :


----------



## guytantakul (1 Mai 2007)

L'interface usb/ide m'int&#233;resse (la fa&#231;ade qui cloche n'est pas un probl&#232;me  ) !


----------



## MamaCass (1 Mai 2007)

Ok donc le boitier DD externe et la souris ont trouv&#233;s preneurs, il reste donc la barette de m&#233;moire


----------



## kertruc (1 Mai 2007)

Un petit rappel : 

Si vous voulez donner &#224; des &#233;coles en r&#233;gion parisienne contactez :

http://macalecole.free.fr/

En Savoie, Is&#232;re, ou Lyon contactez moi ou (c'est pareil) :

http://ordiecole.mac.free.fr/


----------



## Berthold (1 Mai 2007)

Si jamais quelqu'un a un adaptateur SCSI HDI-30 (portables) vers SCSI plus courant, je suis preneur


----------



## Gwen (1 Mai 2007)

J'ai &#231;a, un adaptateur de ce type la en stock. je peut te l'exp&#233;dier. Envois moi ton adresse en priv&#233;?


----------



## tweek (1 Mai 2007)

Hello,

La RAM en 128 Mb pour mon iBook G4 m'intéresse  

Peux-tu me communiquer les frais d'envois et les démarches par MP ?

Thanks Mama


----------



## MamaCass (2 Mai 2007)

Ok tweek, je te contacte par MP 

Bon ben tout est parti alors


----------



## Berthold (2 Mai 2007)

Oh ben mince alors






Bon ben je te recontacte plus tard alors


----------



## Gwen (2 Mai 2007)

Bon, c'est b&#234;ta &#231;a. je vais faire du m&#233;nage alors


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Mai 2007)

> Salut
> 
> Je cherche quelqu'un qui aurais un iBook Palourde d&#233;c&#233;d&#233;
> 
> ...



Finalement, rien : J'ai profit&#233; de l'occasion, et j'ai cherch&#233; un autre iBook qui lui avait un port A/V + FireWire, et et meilleur &#233;tat que le mien.

Voil&#224;.... ceci dit, je vais bient&#244;t vendre/donner des pi&#232;ces d'iBook


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2007)

J'en profite pour vous rappeler que j'ai toujours &#224; donner :

1 barrette SODIMM PC 100 de 32 Mo qui peut convenir pour tout iMac G3 de 233 Mhz &#224; 333 Mhz (lecteur CD &#224; tiroir), tout PowerBook G3 et tout iBook G3, ainsi que pour les tout premiers mod&#232;les de PowerBook G4 Titanium (ceux &#224; 400 ou 500 Mhz).

Deux disques durs IDE, 1 de 1 Go et 1 de 1,62 Go, utilisables sur tous "Performa PPC", int&#233;ressants notamment pour ceux &#233;quip&#233;s d'origine en 500 Mo, 800 Mo, et pour le 1,62 Go, en 1,2 Go (5200/6200, 5260/6260*, 5300/6300*, 5320/6320*, ainsi que sur les LC et performa 630 et d&#233;riv&#233;s, &#233;quip&#233;s en 250 Mo ou 350 Mo d'origine).

(*) ces machines &#233;tant livr&#233;es avec un disque dur de 1,2 Go, seul le 1,62 Go peut &#234;tre int&#233;ressant pour elles, (sauf en cas de panne, mieux vaut 1 Go que rien ).


----------



## diabolique (7 Mai 2007)

Bonjour Pascal 77

J'ai lu que vous aviez une carte RTMac, l'avez vous encore?
Sinon, pour les HD, vous êtes situé où géographiquement?
Merci.
Cordialement


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2007)

diabolique a dit:


> Bonjour Pascal 77
> 
> J'ai lu que vous aviez une carte RTMac, l'avez vous encore?
> Sinon, pour les HD, vous &#234;tes situ&#233; o&#249; g&#233;ographiquement?
> ...



Ah non, la carte Matrox RTMac, elle fait maintenant le bonheur d'un autre membre du forum, dans le Finist&#232;re, depuis d&#233;but f&#233;vrier. Par contre, les disques durs, oui, eux, je les ai toujours. Je suis &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de Meaux, en Seine et Marne.


----------



## diabolique (8 Mai 2007)

Merci pour votre réponse ;o)
C'est vrai que ça faisait un moment que vous aviez mis cette annonce.
Vos deux HD sont SCSI ou IDE?
Comment fait on pour se contacter en privé?
À bientôt

-- 
Diabolique


----------



## Gwen (8 Mai 2007)

diabolique a dit:


> Comment fait on pour se contacter en privé?



Tu clic sur le nom de la personne a contacter et dans la liste qui apparaît tu as "envoyer un message privé".


----------



## tantoillane (8 Mai 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Tu clic sur le nom de la personne a contacter et dans la liste qui apparaît tu as "envoyer un message privé".





non, la fonction n'est valide qu'au bout de 50 messages postés. Il faut que pascal ou un autre modo te débloque ça, il devrais passer bientôt


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2007)

diabolique a dit:


> Merci pour votre réponse ;o)
> C'est vrai que ça faisait un moment que vous aviez mis cette annonce.
> Vos deux HD sont SCSI ou IDE?
> Comment fait on pour se contacter en privé?
> ...



Ce sont des disques durs IDE (d'où la liste de machines dans mon dernier post à leur sujet).

Comme Gwen t'a expliqué, tu cliques sur mon pseudo, et tu as l'option "Envoyer un message privé"



tantoillane a dit:


> non, la fonction n'est valide qu'au bout de 50 messages postés. Il faut que pascal ou un autre modo te débloque ça, il devrais passer bientôt



Nan, cette limitation ne s'applique ni aux modos, ni aux admins, on peut leur adresser des MP dès le premier message, ce qui nous arrange bien dans le cas présent, même si cette exception n'a pas été prévue pour ça..


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Mai 2007)

J'ai &#231;a et &#231;a &#224; donner pour mus&#233;e ou pi&#232;ces.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






L&#224; j'ai rat&#233; mon coup. :rose:


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Mai 2007)

J'ai ça et ça à donner pour musée ou pièces.


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Mai 2007)

J'ai ça et ça à donner pour musée ou pièces.


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Mai 2007)

Jose Culot a dit:


> J'ai ça et ça à donner pour musée ou pièces.




Oh que c'est beau, des img en file://users/..., c'est beau et frais comme une fleur de printemps, c'est si rare ! :bebe:


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oh que c'est beau, des img en file://users/..., c'est beau et frais comme une fleur de printemps, c'est si rare ! :bebe:



Merci  merci...
 Et encore.... j'attends des félicitations pour le poids de mes images.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2007)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Merci  merci...
> Et encore.... j'attends des félicitations pour le poids de mes images.



Oh ! Ben, tu sais, si tu comptes sur moi pour te bannir pour ça, t'es pas arrivé à la cave, hein ! 

Nan, je préfère laisser les membres encore en 56K t'expliquer :mouais:


----------



## ObsoleteTears (9 Mai 2007)

Hello !

C'est une bien belle machine que le vid&#233;o g&#233;nie, si personne n'est int&#233;ress&#233; cela m'int&#233;resserait beaucoup ^_^

Si vous vous int&#233;ressez aux vieux micros, vous pouvez aller voir mon site :http://www.obsolete-tears.com (message aux modos : si vous ne voulez pas de liens sortants n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; supprimer mon lien).


Message du modo : tant que les liens ne sont pas "hors charte", commerciaux ou publicitaires, tu mets ce que tu veux


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan, je pr&#233;f&#232;re laisser les membres encore en 56K t'expliquer :mouais:



Je les comprends les pauvres..:rose:..mais je ne sais pas faire mieux pour le moment.


GraphicConverter -> Images -> Dimensions -> Modifier l'&#233;chelle : tu fixes une largeur raisonnable (600 pixels environ) et une r&#233;solution de 72 DPI.


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Mai 2007)

Jose Culot a dit:


> GraphicConverter -> Images -> Dimensions -> Modifier l'&#233;chelle : tu fixes une largeur raisonnable (600 pixels environ) et une r&#233;solution de 72 DPI.




Pascal, "dimen*T*ions", &#231;a ne s'&#233;crirait pas plut&#244;t "dimen*s*ions" ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pascal, "dimen*T*ions", ça ne s'écrirait pas plutôt "dimen*s*ions" ?



Ben si, mais pourquoi cette question ? en plus, tu l'as juste au dessus, dans mon post, t'as qu'à recopier


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mai 2007)

Paris 

1 unité centrale centris 650
1 unité  powermac 7100/66
2 moniteurs portrait display
(+1 moniteur autre  et une imprimante lexmark ancienne)

Ce matériel se trouvait ce matin du 11 mai  ( et à 14h45 se trouvait toujours) devant le 25 rue du Louvre ( face à la poste centrale)

Aucune idée de l'état de marche ( les employés du bureau ne savent pas)
Matériel qui selon eux est resté des années dans un placard .
( A priori s'il était HS il n'aurait pas été gardé si longtemps)


----------



## Invité (11 Mai 2007)

Je réitère :

Donc, j'ai un LC II (état indéterminé, mais je crois que j'ai enlevé le DD) 
Deux écrans de LC (des 14' je crois, l'un des deux fonctionne de sûr)
Un Centris 610 AV 32Mo/500Mo avec lecteur Cd cadddie + l'adaptateur Ethernet.
Une Stylewriter II (état indéterminé)
Une tablette Wacom Adb A6 avec son stylet
Câbles, claviers, souris, etc
A chercher sur Dijon (21).

En Mp si quelqu'un est intéressé. Merci.


----------



## saverose (15 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,
je suis présidente de l'association "Un Enfant, Un Sourire", nous sommes de Lyon, d'Oullins plus exactement, et nous aidons les enfants handicapés moteurs au quotidien en les emmenant faire des sorties les week ends et pendant les vacances.
Nous aurions besoin de Mac fonctionnel et d'un scanner, donc si vous pouvez nous aider, ça serait super sympa.
Merci.
Céline


----------



## kertruc (15 Mai 2007)

Contacte Paul de ordi&#233;cole pour voir s'il a pas &#231;a...

http://ordiecole.mac.free.fr/


----------



## saverose (15 Mai 2007)

je les ai contacté, mais en ce moment ils n'ont rien pour nous, et leur activité s'adresse avant tout aux écoles.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2007)

saverose a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je suis présidente de l'association "Un Enfant, Un Sourire", nous sommes de Lyon, d'Oullins plus exactement, et nous aidons les enfants handicapés moteurs au quotidien en les emmenant faire des sorties les week ends et pendant les vacances.
> Nous aurions besoin de Mac fonctionnel et d'un scanner, donc si vous pouvez nous aider, ça serait super sympa.
> Merci.
> Céline



Qu'entends tu au juste par "Mac fonctionnel" ? Tu peux préciser ?


----------



## saverose (16 Mai 2007)

je veux dire un mac que je peux utilisé dès son démarrage, les logiciels c'est pas important parce qu'un collègue a récupéré des logiciels pour mac pour nous, mais on a pas d'ordinateur, donc voilà...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2007)

saverose a dit:


> je veux dire un mac que je peux utilisé dès son démarrage, les logiciels c'est pas important parce qu'un collègue a récupéré des logiciels pour mac pour nous, mais on a pas d'ordinateur, donc voilà...



Bon, j'aurais du m'exprimer plus clairement. excuse moi.

Ce que je voulais dire, justement, c'est "un Mac pour faire tourner quoi ?", quel système au minimum (ou au maximum, le cas échéant), pour quels logiciels ?

Parce que si on te dégotte un Mac+ pour faire tourner Office 2004, ça risque de pas trop t'avancer, hein !


----------



## saverose (16 Mai 2007)

a d'accord, effectivement j'y avais pas pensé, mon collègue a mac office 2004 effectivement, mais si vous avez un ordinateur avec mac office déjà installé d'une autre génération, ça sera parfait.
On avait pas pensé à ça. Merci d'avoir posé la question.


----------



## saverose (16 Mai 2007)

d'ailleurs si vous avez un vieux portable que ce soit mac ou pc, ça serait l'idéal vu que l'on part tous les week ends avec les enfants handicapés moteur et pendant les vacances, on pourrait suivre notre activité de façon plus régulière.
Si on est pas dans la même région, on paiera les frais de ports, ça va de soi.
Pour les PC, j'ai encore de vieux logiciels.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2007)

J'ai un vieux Toshiba (80486/75DX4 mais batterie HS et pas de lecteur de CD, disquettes only)) sous Windows 95 (24 Mo de Ram, 98 ne passe pas, trop lent, rien que "Bloc note" swape sans arr&#234;ts) avec AppleWorks 5 install&#233; dessus.

Je l'ai propos&#233; &#224; une &#233;cole, pas encore de r&#233;ponse, mais s'ils n'en veulent pas, il est &#224; toi.


----------



## Berthold (16 Mai 2007)

saverose a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je suis présidente de l'association "Un Enfant, Un Sourire", nous sommes de Lyon, d'Oullins plus exactement, et nous aidons les enfants handicapés moteurs au quotidien en les emmenant faire des sorties les week ends et pendant les vacances.
> Nous aurions besoin de Mac fonctionnel et d'un scanner, donc si vous pouvez nous aider, ça serait super sympa.
> Merci.
> Céline


J'ai du matériel pas trop trop loin, je suis à à peine 10km au nord de Bourg-en-Bresse. Il est fonctionnel (théoriquement, il y a longtemps que je ne l'ai essayé), alors si le voyage vous dit, contacte-moi en MP ?


----------



## saverose (18 Mai 2007)

tenez moi au courant pour le matériel, merci  en tout cas


----------



## melaure (18 Mai 2007)

saverose a dit:


> a d'accord, effectivement j'y avais pas pensé, mon collègue a mac office 2004 effectivement, mais si vous avez un ordinateur avec mac office déjà installé d'une autre génération, ça sera parfait.
> On avait pas pensé à ça. Merci d'avoir posé la question.



Vous cherchez donc plutôt des "vieux" Macs sous OS X ...


----------



## yack (18 Mai 2007)

salut,
j'ai un powermac G3/300 beige minitour, (je crois qu'on appelait &#231;a comme &#231;a...) il semblerait qu'il marche avec OS X, mais disons que la 10.4 serait un peu lourde, en 10.2 &#231;a devrait encore aller.
Il demeure &#224; Chaville, dans le 92, entre boulogne et Versailles, pour situer.

Et pour tout enl&#232;vement de mac, un ou deux &#233;crans gratuits ! On rase Gratis !

Nous pr&#233;f&#233;rons le voir partir dans une nouvelle famille que jet&#233; dans une poubelle.

Ca int&#233;resse du monde ?

(membre junior, membre junior, &#231;a fait un an maintenant ! ;-D)


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2007)

yack a dit:


> salut,
> j'ai un powermac G3/300 beige minitour, (je crois qu'on appelait ça comme ça...) il semblerait qu'il marche avec OS X, mais disons que la 10.4 serait un peu lourde, en 10.2 ça devrait encore aller.
> Il demeure à Chaville, dans le 92, entre boulogne et Versailles, pour situer.
> 
> ...



Ça serait l'idéal pour saverose, et je confirme pour le système, ce modèle, c'est Mac OS X 10.2.8 maximum (et la nature est finalement bien faite, OS X 10.2.8, c'est le système minimum pour faire tourner Office 2004 



yack a dit:


> (membre junior, membre junior, ça fait un an maintenant ! ;-D)



Le temps ne fait rien à l'affaire, seul le nombre de posts compte


----------



## ccciolll (19 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça serait l'idéal pour saverose, et je confirme pour le système, ce modèle, c'est Mac OS X 10.2.8 maximum



Non, on peut faire tourner OSX 10.3.9 sur un G3 beige, je le faisais encore il y a moins de deux mois ! Avec un G3/300 minitour, et même avec un desktop 233.
Mais il faut utiliser un petit logiciel pour ça, je ne sais plus le nom mais en cherchant bien je pourrais


----------



## Berthold (19 Mai 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> Non, on peut faire tourner OSX 10.3.9 sur un G3 beige, je le faisais encore il y a moins de deux mois ! Avec un G3/300 minitour, et m&#234;me avec un desktop 233.
> Mais il faut utiliser un petit logiciel pour &#231;a, je ne sais plus le nom mais en cherchant bien je pourrais&#8230;



&#199;a m'int&#233;resse aussi, mais n'est-ce pas un peu lent et gourmand en CPU / RAM ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> Non, on peut faire tourner OSX 10.3.9 sur un G3 beige, je le faisais encore il y a moins de deux mois ! Avec un G3/300 minitour, et m&#234;me avec un desktop 233.
> Mais il faut utiliser un petit logiciel pour &#231;a, je ne sais plus le nom mais en cherchant bien je pourrais&#8230;



Je parle toujours du syst&#232;me maxi selon la sainte pomme, donc sans bidouillage.

Avec un "Panther", si il y a la bonne dose de Ram, il est possible que le G3 de 233 &#224; 300 soit m&#234;me un peu plus r&#233;actif qu'avec Jaguar ... a v&#233;rifier. En tout cas, c'&#233;tait le cas pour mon iMac G4/700, et pour l'iMac G3/450 de mon fils, mais dans mon cas avec 512 mo de Ram, et 384 Mo dans le sien.

Par contre, je n'ai pas tent&#233; le coup sur mon WallStreet (un 266 Mhz avec 512 Mo de Ram), en raison de risques pour la carte vid&#233;o, selon les d&#233;veloppeurs de XPostFacto (le logiciel en question).

De plus, mes CD de Panther &#233;taient une "mise &#224; jour" qui v&#233;rifiait la pr&#233;sence de Jaguar sur le disque dur, ce qui ne convient pas &#224; XPostFacto.


----------



## F118I4 (19 Mai 2007)

Cela vous aidera surement ce *lien* et celui ci *aussi* pour installer mac os X 10.3 sur G3 Beige.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2007)

Tiens, au fait, il y a longtemps que j'en ai parl&#233;, donc petit rappel : j'ai une alim de SE30 op&#233;rationnelle &#224; dispo, si quelqu'un en a besoin !


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Mai 2007)

Salut,

je cherche une batterie qui tient quelque peu la charge pour un PowerBook G3 Wallstreet. Si quelqu'un a ça, je suis preneur. 

Merci à vous.


----------



## Ludo67 (19 Mai 2007)

how! julrou! ta un wallstreet? ^^ je t'aurai filer ma batteries si je l'aurai pas vendu le bougre :s

Sinon perso je cherche tout ce qui pourrai ressembler a un vieu mac qui tourne sous classic...peu importe la config.. Mais sur l'alsace sa marrangerai


----------



## tantoillane (19 Mai 2007)

Ludo67 a dit:


> how! julrou! ta un wallstreet? ^^ je t'aurai filer ma batteries si je l'aurai pas vendu le bougre :s
> 
> Sinon perso je cherche tout ce qui pourrai ressembler a un vieu mac qui tourne sous classic...peu importe la config.. Mais sur l'alsace sa marrangerai




Si je ne l'avais pas vendu

Et, un wallstreet est trop récent pour faire office de vieux mac ?


----------



## Ludo67 (20 Mai 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> Si je ne l'avais pas vendu
> 
> Et, un wallstreet est trop r&#233;cent pour faire office de vieux mac ?



hum... si ta comprit ma phrase pas besoin de me corriger...
PS: je trouve sa vraiment ridicule...

et puis pour le wallstreet... oui c'est un vieu mac  mais il ne cherche que la batterie


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2007)

Tss tss, je rappelle &#224; tous que la r&#232;gle ici, c'est la convivialit&#233;. On ferme les yeux, on pense &#224; l'Angleterre, on laisse retomber la vapeur, et on est zen.

Ceci n'est pas une suggestion


----------



## Vivid (20 Mai 2007)

la carte mere d'un 9500, son haut parleur, son ventilateur et sa led  , cherche maison. Actuellement stationnee dans le sud  de la france. 

Bye.


----------



## Berthold (20 Mai 2007)

Je relance, avec un tableau pas tr&#232;s &#224; jour, (je n'ai plus *8*, mais *6* 6100/66, 1 seul scanner) mais bon&#8230; je n'envoie pas les gros objets, mais sachez que la plupart peuvent se d&#233;monter&#8230; je pr&#233;f&#232;re donner en pi&#232;ces d&#233;tach&#233;es que laisser prendre la poussi&#232;re&#8230;

je donne tout &#231;a :







Les ? c'est que j'en ai un certain nombre, et que je ne me suis pas amus&#233; &#224; compter&#8230;


----------



## Berthold (22 Mai 2007)

J'ai vu tout &#224; l'heure qu'on peut rajouter &#224; la liste un *Quadra 900*, probablement pour pi&#232;ces, (il est ouvert et je n'ai ni le temps ni l'int&#233;r&#234;t de le remonter pour v&#233;rifier s'il fonctionne) et un *PowerMac 8100/80*, qui fonctionnait la derni&#232;re fois que je l'ai essay&#233;, c'est &#224; dire il y a 2 ans et je ne saurai vous en dire plus&#8230;:rose:


[pourquoi mon message de l'autre jour s'est r&#233;affich&#233; derri&#232;re celui-ci ??]


----------



## ccciolll (23 Mai 2007)

Mais Berthold, tu fais quoi comme métier pour avoir autant de macs de toutes sortes en stock ? C'est impressionnant.


----------



## Berthold (23 Mai 2007)

Je suis instit, mais surtout, j'ai dans mes relations personnelles, un intervenant en industries qui se fait des relations. Quand les entreprises changent leurs parcs, ils pensent à lui, et incidemment, à moi, qui récupère à tout va parce que :

les budgets consacrés aux nouvelles technologies sont bien loin des effets d'annonce médiatiques (voilà un truc qui me fait enrager. Des ordinateurs dans toutes les écoles ? Oui, mais faut voir combien et comment !)


les dotations quand elles existent, sont orientées PC. Ras le bol de secourir les collègues qui rament sur Windows 98 SE


on n'a pas besoin, en tout cas en primaire, d'un matériel extraordinairement récent, pour faire principalement du traitement de texte et de la recherche sur CD ou sur le réseau. La machine la plus efficace que je possède, depuis maintenant 7 ans -acheté d'occasion-, est un PowerMac 5500/225 sous Mac OS 9.1. Seul pépin, faut que je change la pile, sinon il est là, solide, imperturbable (pourtant faut voir comme il est malmené)


quand un mac a des problèmes, il est facile de le récupérer, même pour un amateur comme moi.
Bon, je suis complètement hors sujet, ou plutôt hors fil, je vais encore me faire taper sur la souris  . Je m'arrête là, voyez le fil voisin si le sujet vous intéresse.


----------



## OrdinoMac (24 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir,



Berthold a dit:


> J'ai vu tout à l'heure qu'on peut rajouter à la liste un *Quadra 900*, probablement pour pièces, (il est ouvert et je n'ai ni le temps ni l'intérêt de le remonter pour vérifier s'il fonctionne) et un *PowerMac 8100/80*, qui fonctionnait la dernière fois que je l'ai essayé, c'est à dire il y a 2 ans et je ne saurai vous en dire plus:rose:
> 
> 
> [pourquoi mon message de l'autre jour s'est réaffiché derrière celui-ci ??]



Le quadra 900, ou plutot des pièces du quadra 900 pourraient m'intéresser. Je suis dans le midi, a t'on une possibilité de se rencontrer  ?


----------



## Berthold (24 Mai 2007)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Le quadra 900, ou plutot des pièces du quadra 900 pourraient m'intéresser. Je suis dans le midi, a t'on une possibilité de se rencontrer  ?


Tout le stock est aux environs de Bourg-en-Bresse, au nord de Lyon je sais, c'est loin de tout


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (24 Mai 2007)

bien le problème exposé par Berthold car je bosse provisoirement dans un collège, et ici la situation est paradoxale ; une classe pilote MAO pleine de imac, et la classe informatique web avec 8 postes (PC) obsolètes, pas d'imprimantes ni scanner etc.
je dépanne donc encore sous W98 et XP SP2, :mouais:
je vais installer Ubuntu sur un ancien serveur pour faire des démos aux enseignants,

sinon, question dons de mac, avez vous pu récupérez les emac 17' qui équipaient les postes ? accés web, ici ils viennent de les enlever et j'essaie (vainement) de m'en faire donner pour des assos que je dépanne , 
si vous avez des renseignements plus précis merçi de faire passer l'info !
patrick


----------



## OrdinoMac (24 Mai 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> Tout le stock est aux environs de Bourg-en-Bresse, au nord de Lyon je sais, c'est loin de tout



Non, ce n'est pas loin de tout, c'est proche de Lyon. je vais voir auprés de  mes Lyonnais amis


----------



## LC475 (28 Mai 2007)

Je suis en Alsace et je propose &#224; qui en aurait besoin :
- des PowerMac 7100
- des &#233;crans Apple 14" ou 15"
- des claviers beige
- des souris beige
- divers accessoires
N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; me contacter


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Mai 2007)

Au Troc de l'Ile de mon coin (Narbonne), y-a un Macintosh II [ unit&#233; + &#233;cran + clavier + imprimante matricielle (certainement une ImageWriter II)] estampill&#233; &#224; 60 &#8364;.

Ext&#233;rieurement, &#224; part la poussi&#232;re, tout vas bien. (Le clavier n'est pas pr&#233;sent&#233; : ils ont due l'enfermer quelque part) 

&#199;a fait une paye qu'il est l&#224;, et personne ne semble en vouloir. 

&#199;a int&#233;resse quelqu'un que je fasse le passage, o&#249; je le laisse l&#224; o&#249; il est ?


----------



## Invité (2 Juin 2007)

_Mise &#224; jour_

Donc, j'ai un LC II (&#233;tat ind&#233;termin&#233;, mais je crois que j'ai enlev&#233; le DD) 
Deux &#233;crans de LC (des 14' je crois, l'un des deux fonctionne de s&#251;r)
Un Centris 610 AV 32Mo/500Mo avec lecteur Cd cadddie + l'adaptateur Ethernet.
Une Stylewriter II (&#233;tat ind&#233;termin&#233
Une tablette Wacom Adb A6 avec son stylet
C&#226;bles, claviers, souris, etc&#8230;

_Un scanner Agfa  StudioStar II (SCSI). Je devrais pouvoir retrouver les Cd  
Un SuperDisk Imation (ne fonctionne sur aucun de mes ordis, mais d'apr&#232;s Imation, avec OsX, on ne peut savoir si &#231;a va fonctionner ou pas !  )

_A chercher sur Dijon (21).

En Mp si quelqu'un est int&#233;ress&#233;. Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2007)

Pour le SuperDisk, j'en ai deux ici, un USB externe, sur mon PM G4 et un "Baie d'extention" sur mon PB WallStreet, et je suis en mesure de confirmer qu'ils fonctionnent parfaitement avec un pilote sur OS 9, et *sans aucun pilote sp&#233;cifique* sur OS X 10.2.x, 10.3.x et 10.4.x, et ce, que ce soit avec des disquettes ordinaires, ou avec des disquettes de 120 Mo (mais pour ces derni&#232;res, pitin&#169; que c'est lent :affraid: la vitesse est supportable pour 1,4 Mo, mais pour 120, &#231;a ne va pas plus vite, faut pas loin d'1/2 heure pour remplir la disquette) :mouais: Bon, apr&#232;s, moi, ils me servent surtout pour les rares fois o&#249; je dois utiliser des disquettes ordinaires, alors 

Enfin, tout &#231;a pour dire que s'il ne fonctionne sur aucun de tes ordis, il doit avoir une claque, et Imation s'est l&#226;chement d&#233;douan&#233; sur OS X.


----------



## Invité (3 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour le SuperDisk, j'en ai deux ici, un USB externe, sur mon PM G4 et un "Baie d'extention" sur mon PB WallStreet, et je suis en mesure de confirmer qu'ils fonctionnent parfaitement avec un pilote sur OS 9, et *sans aucun pilote spécifique* sur OS X 10.2.x, 10.3.x et 10.4.x, et ce, que ce soit avec des disquettes ordinaires, ou avec des disquettes de 120 Mo (mais pour ces dernières, pitin© que c'est lent :affraid: la vitesse est supportable pour 1,4 Mo, mais pour 120, ça ne va pas plus vite, faut pas loin d'1/2 heure pour remplir la disquette) :mouais: Bon, après, moi, ils me servent surtout pour les rares fois où je dois utiliser des disquettes ordinaires, alors
> 
> Enfin, tout ça pour dire que s'il ne fonctionne sur aucun de tes ordis, il doit avoir une claque, et Imation s'est lâchement dédouané sur OS X.



Bon, alors si quelqu'un veut l'alim et le câble spécifique du SuperDisk externe, il sait où sonner.


----------



## zurlom (4 Juin 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> Je relance, avec un tableau pas tr&#232;s &#224; jour, (je n'ai plus *8*, mais *6* 6100/66, 1 seul scanner) mais bon&#8230; je n'envoie pas les gros objets, mais sachez que la plupart peuvent se d&#233;monter&#8230; je pr&#233;f&#232;re donner en pi&#232;ces d&#233;tach&#233;es que laisser prendre la poussi&#232;re&#8230;
> 
> je donne tout &#231;a :
> 
> ...


Bjr Berthold,

j'essay de r&#233;staurer des SE & SE/30.

Ils ont quoi le tiens "HS".

T'est loin de la Gare SNCF ?

Merci pour ta reponse
 et merci &#224; chacun/e de vous pour ce forum tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant


----------



## Berthold (4 Juin 2007)

zurlom a dit:


> Bjr Berthold,
> 
> j'essay de réstaurer des SE & SE/30.


De mémoire, ils démarrent en persiennes (fatigue bien connue de ces machines)





zurlom a dit:


> T'est loin de la Gare SNCF ?


À qqs km, ça peut se jouer.


----------



## Invité (20 Juin 2007)

Mise &#224; jour

Donc, j'ai un LC II (&#233;tat ind&#233;termin&#233;, mais je crois que j'ai enlev&#233; le DD) 
Deux &#233;crans de LC (des 14' je crois, l'un des deux fonctionne de s&#251;r)
Un Centris 610 AV 32Mo/500Mo avec lecteur Cd cadddie + l'adaptateur Ethernet.
Une Stylewriter II (&#233;tat ind&#233;termin&#233

C&#226;bles, claviers, souris, etc&#8230;

Un scanner Agfa StudioStar II (SCSI). Je devrais pouvoir retrouver les Cd  
Un SuperDisk Imation (ne fonctionne sur aucun de mes ordis, mais d'apr&#232;s Imation, avec OsX, on ne peut savoir si &#231;a va fonctionner ou pas !  )

A chercher sur Dijon (21).

En Mp si quelqu'un est int&#233;ress&#233;. Merci


----------



## SulliX (21 Juin 2007)

Moi aussi je propose un 14" et une Color StyleWriter 2400, mais je me demande qui ça pourrait intéresser...

Sur la région parisienne par contre.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Juin 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Au Troc de l'Ile de mon coin (Narbonne), y-a un Macintosh II [ unité + écran + clavier + imprimante matricielle (certainement une ImageWriter II)] estampillé à 60 .
> 
> Extérieurement, à part la poussière, tout vas bien. (Le clavier n'est pas présenté : ils ont due l'enfermer quelque part)
> 
> ...




Bon... Bon... Bon... Pour me félicité d'avoir réussis 2 concours sur 3 (on attend encore les résultats du 3e, ), je vais aller me l'acheter. 
Il n'est donc plus disponible.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2007)

Je cherche, pour le WallStreet de ma fille une carte "son/alimentation" (la petite carte qui porte les jacks d'alim externe, de micro et de casque). Si quelqu'un &#224; &#231;a dans son stock de pi&#232;ces, il peut me contacter par MP.


----------



## tantoillane (24 Juin 2007)

C'est quoi le probl&#232;me avec la carte alim ? Moi je n'avais eu &#224; faire que quelques soudures, et op. Je suis pr&#234;t &#224; te renvoyer celle du WallStreet que tu m'avais c&#233;d&#233; (au font rien te t'obligeait &#224; le donner) m&#234;me si c'est un peu dommage de sauver un wallstreet en tuant un autre ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> C'est quoi le probl&#232;me avec la carte alim ? Moi je n'avais eu &#224; faire que quelques soudures, et op. Je suis pr&#234;t &#224; te renvoyer celle du WallStreet que tu m'avais c&#233;d&#233; (au font rien te t'obligeait &#224; le donner) m&#234;me si c'est un peu dommage de sauver un wallstreet en tuant un autre ...



Oui, les soudures, j'avais eu le m&#234;me probl&#232;me ici sur les deux miens, mais je les ai refaites. L&#224;, c'est autre chose, le PB ne d&#233;marre carr&#233;ment plus, et lorsque je le branche, le ventilo se met &#224; tourner en permanence, m&#234;me une fois d&#233;branch&#233; (sur la batterie).

Je pense qu'un semi-conducteur &#224; claqu&#233; sur cette carte. En tout cas une certitude, &#231;a ne vient pas de la carte proc, puisque branch&#233; &#224; la place de celle de mon 266, elle fonctionne.

Cela dit, ton offre est g&#233;n&#233;reuse, et je l'accepte volontiers, mais je te promet que si je trouve une autre b&#233;cane pour ma fille (je suis sur un "palourde" 300 Mhz), je te rendrais la carte, avec le reste du Mac autour. En apparence, c'est le m&#234;me que le tiens, mais en fait, c'est un PDQ, donc quatre diff&#233;rences, mais pas de d&#233;tail :

- 233 Mhz toujours, mais avec 512 Ko de cache niveau 2, 30&#37; plus rapide que celui que je t'ai donn&#233;,
- &#201;cran 12 pouces toujours, mais matrice active et non plus passive (et en excellent &#233;tat)
- Carte Vid&#233;o ATI Rage Pro LT au lieu de la "compatible Rage II LT"
- Disque dur de 4 Go au lieu de 2

Et en plus, l&#224;, il y a une batterie (pas terrible, moins d'une heure d'autonomie, mais quand m&#234;me) et un chargeur/alimentation externe, le double de Ram (192 Mo), et l'interface ethernet fonctionne.

PAsse moi ton adresse par MP, et dis moi &#224; quel prix affranchir l'envoi, &#224; moins qu'on ne puisse se voir sur Paris, j'y suis en ce moment au moins une fois par semaine, le mercredi la plupart du temps, du c&#244;t&#233; de r&#233;publique.


----------



## marielka (30 Juin 2007)

[FONT=&quot]La Structure Associative[FONT=&quot] -- dont je suis responsable/salariée --[/FONT][FONT=&quot] recherche un Mac pour ses cours d'informatique débutants. Ces derniers se passaient habituellement sur PC, mais la demande est de plus en plus grande sur Mac. 
Nous nous sommes fait voler un PC portable neuf, récemment et n'avons pas les moyens, en ce moment, pour acheter un Mac. Nous aimerions en récupérer un, pas trop ancien, si un particulier ou une société s'en défaisait gracieusement, (car passant à une gamme supérieure). 
       Toutes suggestions, à ce sujet, seront les bienvenues et pourraient, aussi, servir à d'autres Associations comme la nôtre ! Nous donnons des cours d'Alphabétisation, de FLE, (Français pour personnes de Langue Etrangère), d'Informatique débutant et non débutants et avons des ateliers de vie. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Les Mac proposés semblent dater de l'époque des dinosaures, alors que nous, nous nous trouvons face à des adultes en recherches d'emplois, qui demandent à se former sur un produit pas trop ancien. Mais je ne désespère pas ! 
 Marielka.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## tantoillane (30 Juin 2007)

Je n'ai jamais vu passer plus r&#233;cent que la g&#233;n&#233;ration des G3. Mais Les derniers ordinateurs &#233;quip&#233;s de G3 &#233;tainent d&#233;j&#224; pas trop mal, tu as donc peut-&#234;tre une chance.


----------



## FdeB (30 Juin 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais vu passer plus récent que la génération des G3. Mais Les derniers ordinateurs équipés de G3 étainent déjà pas trop mal, tu as donc peut-être une chance.



ça j'en ai si ça t'interresse, des G3 beige 300 et 333, a prendre sur paris république...


----------



## ccciolll (2 Juillet 2007)

marielka a dit:


> qui demandent &#224; se former sur un produit pas trop ancien.




Les G3 sont de bonnes machines et qui supportent les osX.
&#233;videmment, il ne s'agit pas de vouloir faire de la vid&#233;o ou de faire tourner des affiches 4 par 3 sur photoshop, mais pour les usages professionnels plus classiques (Xpress, Illustrator, ou autres, tu ne pr&#233;cises pas) &#231;a suffit d&#233;j&#224; bien pour de la FORMATION.

Pour ma part, je n'ai chang&#233; que depuis 2 mois mon G3 pour un G4 (donc d&#233;j&#224; ancien) car mon usage loisirs de l'ordi (affichage de nombreux sites internet en parall&#232;le tout en laissant ouvertes d'autres appli graphiques) d&#233;passaient un peu la capacit&#233; de la carte graphique et ralentissait mod&#233;r&#233;ment. En revanche quand je faisais de la mise en page ou du graphisme, il tenait le coup, m&#234;me en osX.

Pour de la formation, &#224; priori, pas de loisirs, donc pas de 3 fen&#234;tres Youtubes ouvertes en m&#234;me temps avec 1 jeu flash et un reste de lots d'images ouvertes dans photoshop. La formation sous-entend qu'on se concentre sur UN logiciel et &#224; priori UN document. Alors &#224; moins que ce ne soient des formation sur les applis vid&#233;o, tr&#232;s m&#233;moirivores, je pense qu'un G3 est suffisant.

Pour info, je le rappelle une fois de plus car moi c'est ainsi que j'ai proc&#233;d&#233; : on trouve des G3 complets chez Emma&#252;s autour de 30 &#8364; avec un CRT 19" en prime (bon, faut tombr le bon jour, mais &#231;a te donne un ordre d'id&#233;e des prix).

NOTE sur le G3 : attention tout de m&#234;me, pr&#233;f&#233;rer DE LOIN les desktop ou Tower, bref les GROS G3, &#233;volutifs et con&#231;us pour un usage pro (allum&#233; toute la journ&#233;e) au Imac et autres portables : peu &#233;volutifs et plus facile &#224; voler de surcro&#238;t (et plus tentants car plus tape-&#224;-l'&#339;il).


----------



## tantoillane (6 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Je cherche un petit adaptateur tout simple pour passer du HDI 30 des WallStreets vers du SCSI classique 25 ou 50. De ce genre. peut-être quelqu'un a-t-il cela rangé au fond de sa boîte de câble 

Merci


PS : Je préfère largement ton nouvel avatar ccciolll


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche un petit adaptateur tout simple pour passer du HDI 30 des WallStreets vers du SCSI classique 25 ou 50. De ce genre. peut-être quelqu'un a-t-il cela rangé au fond de sa boîte de câble
> 
> ...



Eux, ils en ont !


----------



## tantoillane (6 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Eux, ils en ont !





Tiens, ce lien me dis quelque chose. 30  tout de même :rateau: je ne pensais pas
Merci


----------



## Berthold (6 Juillet 2007)

Pour ce prix, tente un coup d'ebay ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> Tiens, ce lien me dis quelque chose. 30  tout de même :rateau: je ne pensais pas
> Merci



Ils sont cher, mais si eux en ont, d'autres brookers peuvent aussi en avoir, à, peut-être, des prix plus sympa


----------



## tantoillane (6 Juillet 2007)

J'ai trouvé sur ebay : 3 pour l'adaptateur, 4 de frais d'envoie. Je vais voir ...


----------



## ccciolll (8 Juillet 2007)

Rien de sensas mais apr&#232;s un rangement en profondeur chez moi, j'ai quelques vieilleries &#224; c&#233;der.

Guide de l'utilisateur Personal Laser Writer NT + 2 disquettes

Une vieille cartouche EPL Apple (pour les NT justement), je ne sais pas si elle est encore bonne.

Une disquette OS 7 Polices

Les fasicules Nouveaut&#233;s de OS7 et OS7 tune up

Les fasicule Infos techniques du Macintosh IIsi

Le fasicule Performa Display User Guide

Je garde &#231;a une semaine et puis, pouf, au tri !

J'ai aussi un refroidisseur avec ventilo, probablement tir&#233; d'un PC. Si &#231;a sert &#224; quelqu'un.


Et toujours &#224; pr&#234;ter, si besoin, des &#233;l&#233;ments de r&#233;seau AppleTalk ou Localtalk, je sais plus, pour brancher une laserWriter sur un G3, un G3 sur un LC, etc. Mais &#231;a je pr&#234;te seulement.

EDIT : et aussi, sur un forum mac on sait jamais, un adaptateur  de souris PC &#224; l'ancienne vers USB.


RE EDIT : et pour les plus bricoleurs, des prises BNC &#224; sertir. une m&#226;le et une femelle. Encore amball&#233;es.


----------



## Superparati (8 Juillet 2007)

les fascicules nouveaut&#233; de Os 7 c'est &#224; dire


----------



## ccciolll (9 Juillet 2007)

Il s'appelle ainsi. "les nouveaut&#233;s de OS7" ou qqchose comme &#231;a. C'est un truc pour collectionneur&#8230;


----------



## tantoillane (9 Juillet 2007)

J'ai une LaserWriter II en rade, si quelqu'un a besoin de pi&#232;ces c'est possible. Il me reste une cartouche encore pleine vers la moiti&#233; ou le tiers, soit 2000 pages selon apple 


Je ne savais plus si je l'avais d&#233;j&#224; dis, mais je doute que &#231;a interresse, car d&#233;j&#224; quand elles sont op&#233;rationelles personne n'en veut, alors ...


----------



## ccciolll (9 Juillet 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> Je ne savais plus si je l'avais d&#233;j&#224; dis, mais je doute que &#231;a interresse, car d&#233;j&#224; quand elles sont op&#233;rationelles personne n'en veut, alors ...



Si ! &#199;a peut int&#233;resser ceux qui tournent en os9 sur des mac beiges, donc jusqu'au G3 tout de m&#234;me.

Moi-m&#234;me j'utilise une LW de cette g&#233;n&#233;ration &#224; la maison.

Mais il est vrai que les utilisateurs de os9 et de mac beige se rar&#233;fient. Moi-m&#234;me, j'ai quitt&#233; le lot il y a quelques mois (Nordnet ne me laissait pas le choix). Restent ma fille de 4 ans et ma m&#232;re, un peu forc&#233;es&#8230;

Mais le poids de ce genre d'article rend la livraison hors de prix.

Je pense n&#233;anmoins que des assos ou des &#233;coles tournant sous mac ne devraient pas s'abstenir d'avoir ce type d'imprimante fiable et costaud. Ne serait-ce qu'en roue de secours.


----------



## Vivid (21 Juillet 2007)

moi je cherche de la ram pour 8600, 9500.


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Juillet 2007)

Je recherche toute sorte de mac pour ma collection par contre j'habite en bretagne (rennes) et je pourais pas me deplacer trop loins donc si quelqu'un qui habite en bretagne a des mac a me donner ça m'interesse
http://www.collectiondemac.free.fr le site est encore en construction
merci


----------



## OrdinoMac (23 Juillet 2007)

-oldmac- a dit:


> http://www.collectiondemac.free.fr le site est encore en construction
> merci




erreur 404


----------



## guytantakul (23 Juillet 2007)

Avec Safari > No way
Avec FireFox > OK


(je n'ai pas de macos9 de dispo sous la main)


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Juillet 2007)

Noeveau lien : http://www.collectiondemac.free.fr/menu.html marche t-il ??? chez vous moi ça marche


----------



## guytantakul (23 Juillet 2007)

On y arrivera, t'inqui&#232;te...

Et tu donnes quoi comme mac ?


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Juillet 2007)

Désolé je m'éloignais un peut trot du sujet 
Sinon je recherche toute sorte de mac pour ma collection ( en bretagne peut pas me déplacer plus loin )  
J'ai disponible à l'échange un power macintosh 6100/66 avec le ventilo de l'alimentation qui fait des caprice mais bon il marche ( je l'aie jammais tester sur un ecran vu que je n'en ai pas -> prise HDI-45 ) mais y'a le boing et je l'entends booter


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (26 Juillet 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Bon... Bon... Bon... Pour me f&#233;licit&#233; d'avoir r&#233;ussis 2 concours sur 3 (on attend encore les r&#233;sultats du 3e, ), je vais aller me l'acheter.
> Il n'est donc plus disponible.



Je sais que ma question n'a pas trop &#224; faire ici... mais y-a tellement de monde qui s'y entant si bien avec ces vielles machines... 

 Y-a t'il une limitation de taille pour les disque durs SCSI branch&#233;s en interne aux Macintosh II ?  

 Et comment effectuer correctement les branchement ? :rose: (J'ai d&#233;couvert &#224; quel point l'IDE c'&#233;tait plus simple... :love: )


----------



## voyager007 (30 Juillet 2007)

Pour celle ou celui que &#231;a int&#233;resse, j'ai un &#233;cran Apple cin&#233;ma 17 pouces et une carte m&#232;re pour PowerPc g4. Je sais pas si &#231;a fonctionne, donc &#224; tester.
Pour contact          [contact par MP (c'est plus sur)]     et si jamais j'habite en Suisse &#224; 40 km de Gen&#232;ve.



Evite de donner ton adresse mail en clair, sauf si tu veux recevoir tout plein de spam dans ta boite ! 
Je d&#233;place ton post dans un fil d&#233;di&#233; au don


----------



## lappartien (31 Juillet 2007)

o&#249; c'est qu'il est le fil???????

Une seconde, quoi, j'arrive, y a pas l'feu au lac, quoi !


----------



## Superparati (1 Août 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Je sais que ma question n'a pas trop &#224; faire ici... mais y-a tellement de monde qui s'y entant si bien avec ces vielles machines...
> 
> Y-a t'il une limitation de taille pour les disque durs SCSI branch&#233;s en interne aux Macintosh II ?
> 
> Et comment effectuer correctement les branchement ? :rose: (J'ai d&#233;couvert &#224; quel point l'IDE c'&#233;tait plus simple... :love: )



alors oui mais cela est g&#233;r&#233; directement par le syst&#232;me d'exploitation en question.
Mac Os 7 ne g&#232;re pas plus de 4Go quand &#224; Mac Os 8.1 il accepte les disques dur de plus grosse capacit&#233;. 

Pour les branchement tout d&#233;pend du disque dur c'est compliqu&#233; oui !!
Bon courage


----------



## melaure (1 Août 2007)

Superparati a dit:


> alors oui mais cela est géré directement par le système d'exploitation en question.
> Mac Os 7 ne gère pas plus de 4Go quand à Mac Os 8.1 il accepte les disques dur de plus grosse capacité.
> 
> Pour les branchement tout dépend du disque dur c'est compliqué oui !!
> Bon courage



Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est plus compliqué de connecter une nappe SCSI qu'une nappe IDE ... Vraiment n'importe quoi !  La seule différence est qu'il faut lui choisir un numéro dans le chaîne mais ça c'est un gros avantage sur le maitre/esclave car sur un bus SCSI on est pas limité à 2 DD, mais 7 pour le SCSI 1/2, puis 15 et + pour les normes suivantes ... Il n'y a pas de disques maitres (tous les DD sont égaux), et les débits réels sont bien plus proches du débit théorique (un peu comme l'USB 2 bien plus lent que le Firewire 400). 

Si je parle tant en bien du SCSI, c'est que l'IDE etait un bricolage bâtard à coté et que ce n'est que son faible coût qui l'a imposé (comme tant de choses en informatique). Le sérial-ATA a cependant assez bien rattrapé le SCSI aujourd'hui ...

Quand aux limites dont on parle, ce sont surtout des limites de partition HFS. Mac OS 7 peut très bien gérer un DD SCSI de 9 Go mais scindé en partitions de 2 Go (j'avais un 9 Go avec un 7.6).


----------



## Superparati (1 Août 2007)

je parle de l'installation du disque en g&#233;n&#233;ral, j'en ai deux &#224; ma disposition un de 4,6Go et un autre de 500Mo et bien je peux affirmer que la fa&#231;on de le connecter n'est pas du tout la m&#234;me. Il a bien sur une nappe pour les donn&#233;es qui reste la m&#234;me. Le plus compliqu&#233; reste au niveau du cha&#238;nage de celui-ci. j'ai un boitier scsi le dd de 4Go s'installe sans soucis car il a le nombre exacte de connecteur pour le mapage de la cha&#238;ne et l'autre impossible ^^ car il n'a pas assez de place pour y placer toutes les connecteurs. 
Je suis d'accord qu'ils y en a qui servent pas forcement &#224; grand chose, il faut tout de m&#234;me le savoir.

Pour ce qui est de la capacit&#233; je parle de la capacit&#233; brute  c'est sur qu'un disque du de 9Go sera reconnu sans soucis, il suffit de le scinder en partitions inf&#233;rieure &#224; 4Go.
bref l'IDE est plus simple juste &#224; cause du cha&#238;nage scsi qui a besoin lui aussi .


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2007)

Superparati a dit:


> je parle de l'installation du disque en général, j'en ai deux à ma disposition un de 4,6Go et un autre de 500Mo et bien je peux affirmer que la façon de le connecter n'est pas du tout la même. Il a bien sur une nappe pour les données qui reste la même. Le plus compliqué reste au niveau du chaînage de celui-ci. j'ai un boitier scsi le dd de 4Go s'installe sans soucis car il a le nombre exacte de connecteur pour le mapage de la chaîne et l'autre impossible ^^ car il n'a pas assez de place pour y placer toutes les connecteurs.
> Je suis d'accord qu'ils y en a qui servent pas forcement à grand chose, il faut tout de même le savoir.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de la capacité je parle de la capacité brute  c'est sur qu'un disque du de 9Go sera reconnu sans soucis, il suffit de le scinder en partitions inférieure à 4Go.
> bref l'IDE est plus simple juste à cause du chaînage scsi qui a besoin lui aussi .



Certains disques SCSI utilisent la "roue crantée" pour fixer leur N°, d'autres utilisent des microswitch placés sous le disque. certains ont le connecteur pour le voyant d'activité externe à l'arrière avec les autres connecteurs, d'autres les ont à l'avant, certains encore n'en ont pas, mais il n'empêche que s'il s'agit d'un mode SCSI compatible avec celui du boîtier, ton disque de 500 Mo pourra y être installé.

Par ailleurs, pour la simplicité, c'est le prix à payer pour une plus grande efficacité. Piloter un Rafale, c'est plus complexe que piloter un zinc d'aéroclub, ou même qu'un spitfire ou un Me109, mais un Rafale, c'est aussi diablement plus efficace !


----------



## melaure (1 Août 2007)

Superparati a dit:


> je parle de l'installation du disque en général, j'en ai deux à ma disposition un de 4,6Go et un autre de 500Mo et bien je peux affirmer que la façon de le connecter n'est pas du tout la même. Il a bien sur une nappe pour les données qui reste la même. Le plus compliqué reste au niveau du chaînage de celui-ci. j'ai un boitier scsi le dd de 4Go s'installe sans soucis car il a le nombre exacte de connecteur pour le mapage de la chaîne et l'autre impossible ^^ car il n'a pas assez de place pour y placer toutes les connecteurs.
> Je suis d'accord qu'ils y en a qui servent pas forcement à grand chose, il faut tout de même le savoir.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de la capacité je parle de la capacité brute  c'est sur qu'un disque du de 9Go sera reconnu sans soucis, il suffit de le scinder en partitions inférieure à 4Go.
> bref l'IDE est plus simple juste à cause du chaînage scsi qui a besoin lui aussi .



Il y a effectivement plusieurs types de connecteurs, mais il existe aussi des convertisseurs de connecteur


----------



## LC475 (13 Août 2007)

Je donne à qui en veut :
- un DuoDock II
- des PowerMac 7100 ou 7200 (avec diverses barettes de ram)
- des écrans Apple 14 ou 15"
- des claviers Apple Extended Keyboard
- des souris Apple adb

A venir chercher près d'Obernai (Alsace)


----------



## Superparati (13 Août 2007)

dommage que je ne suis pas en alsace pour le DuoDock II.


----------



## LC475 (13 Août 2007)

Je ne sais pas combien pourrrait coûter un envoi postal...
mais si tu es vraiment intéressé, renseigne-toi et j'irai le mettre à la poste


----------



## Superparati (13 Août 2007)

il me faut juste son poids


----------



## LC475 (14 Août 2007)

J'ai pas de balance chez moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2007)

LC475 a dit:


> J'ai pas de balance chez moi



Propose lui la m&#233;thode que j'emploie dans ce cas de figure : je pr&#233;pare le colis, je le fais peser &#224; la poste, et je lui dis par MP o&#249; envoyer son adresse et les timbres correspondant au montant communiqu&#233; par le postier.


----------



## Vivid (15 Août 2007)

LC475 a dit:


> J'ai pas de balance chez moi



tu as bien une balance dans ta salle de bain? si oui, tu te balance seul est ensuite avec ton colis, la difference c'est ton colis.


----------



## muin (15 Août 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Bon, alors si quelqu'un veut l'alim et le câble spécifique du SuperDisk externe, il sait où sonner.



Salut, moi j'ai un SuperDisk externe ou l'alim a grillé. si tu l'as toujours, je suis preneur.
je suis en Belgique et je veux bien payer les frais port.


----------



## Invité (15 Août 2007)

_Mise à jour_

Donc, j'ai un LC II (état indéterminé, mais je crois que j'ai enlevé le DD) 
Deux écrans de LC (des 14' je crois, l'un des deux fonctionne de sûr)
Un Centris 610 AV 32Mo/500Mo avec lecteur Cd cadddie + l'adaptateur Ethernet.
Une Stylewriter II (état indéterminé)
Câbles, claviers, souris, etc
Un scanner Agfa  StudioStar II (SCSI). Je devrais pouvoir retrouver les Cd  

(Un SuperDisk Imation) Parti
(Une tablette Wacom Adb A6 avec son stylet) Parti

[/I]A chercher sur Dijon (21).

En Mp si quelqu'un est intéressé. Merci.


----------



## Invité (15 Août 2007)

muin a dit:


> Salut, moi j'ai un SuperDisk externe ou l'alim a grillé. si tu l'as toujours, je suis preneur.
> je suis en Belgique et je veux bien payer les frais port.



Désolé, j'ai pas mis à jour. :rose: 
voir le post juste au-dessus.


----------



## muin (16 Août 2007)

Invit&#233;;4366968 a dit:
			
		

> _Mise &#224; jour_
> 
> Donc, j'ai un LC II (&#233;tat ind&#233;termin&#233;, mais je crois que j'ai enlev&#233; le DD)
> Deux &#233;crans de LC (des 14' je crois, l'un des deux fonctionne de s&#251;r)
> ...


 
arghhhhh    trop tard...
bon ben si qqun sait m'aider a l'occasion.
merci quand m&#234;me a toi.

ah ben oui.
j'ai un Imac Rev A bondi blue 233MHz
+- 150 Mhz de Ram et le DD (20 Ghz) ont &#233;t&#233; chang&#233; par mes soins
Mac OS X 10.2

je le donne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2007)

muin a dit:


> arghhhhh    trop tard...
> bon ben si qqun sait m'aider a l'occasion.
> merci quand m&#234;me a toi.
> 
> ...



C'est une alim de 5V 1A, &#231;a peut se trouver. Dans le pire des cas, tu peux toujours r&#233;cup&#233;rer le 5V sur une vieille alim de PC ou de Mac !

Edit : Je viens de tester avec une alim universelle en 4,5V ou en 6V, &#231;a ne marche pas, faut vraiment du 5V


----------



## muin (16 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est une alim de 5V 1A, ça peut se trouver. Dans le pire des cas, tu peux toujours récupérer le 5V sur une vieille alim de PC ou de Mac !
> 
> Edit : Je viens de tester avec une alim universelle en 4,5V ou en 6V, ça ne marche pas, faut vraiment du 5V


 
merci pour les infos,
j'avais posé question chez Imation, réponse "on fait plus",
Donc je quête après une alim officielle.  
mais "un jour elle sera mienne, oh oui, un jour elle sera mienne"
bonne journée a tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2007)

Ben ... A toi de voir, mais de mon point de vue, mieux vaut le faire fonctionner avec une alim "non officielle" que le laisser moisir faute d'alim, nan ?


----------



## LC475 (16 Août 2007)

Vivid a dit:


> tu as bien une balance dans ta salle de bain? si oui, tu te balance seul est ensuite avec ton colis, la difference c'est ton colis.




Ben non, j'en ai pas


----------



## melaure (16 Août 2007)

LC475 a dit:


> Ben non, j'en ai pas



Une balance de cuisine sera plus utile pour un colis de 100 grammes ...


----------



## muin (17 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben ... A toi de voir, mais de mon point de vue, mieux vaut le faire fonctionner avec une alim "non officielle" que le laisser moisir faute d'alim, nan ?


 
si c'est vrai.
je vais chercher pour une alim "autre", il est bien pratique ce petit lecteur.


----------



## ubin29 (17 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai redécouvert chez moi un vieux mac (système mac os 7 !) avec son clavier (Apple Keyboard II), mais je n'ai pas la souris et ce sont bien sûr les anciens ports. Je recherche une adresse où il serait possible de trouver ce genre de vieux modèles, ou sinon un adaptateur à brancher sur une souris avec port usb.

Merci pour votre aide...


----------



## turbin (17 Août 2007)

j'ai ça dans les cartons au fond du garage ... Si cela t'intéresse dis-moi comment te la faire parvenir ???


----------



## ubin29 (17 Août 2007)

Cool &#231;&#224;,... le mieux est que je te donne mon adresse, sauf si tu habites dans le Finist&#232;re comme moi...
Voici pour l'instant mon mail pour continuer cette conversation : Si tu met ton email dans la partie publique d'un forum, tu vas te faire spammer &#224; mort !

merci.


Sinon, il y a un topic &#233;pingl&#233; en t&#234;te de forum pour &#231;a. on d&#233;m&#233;nage !


----------



## Superparati (18 Août 2007)

je cherche par la m&#234;me occasion un c&#226;ble AppleTalk ou bien appel&#233; Din-8
pour relier mon newton &#224; mon 180c 
En gros c'est le port qui ressemble au port imprimant et/ou reseau vers la m&#234;me chose

Merci


----------



## guytantakul (18 Août 2007)

Merci de ne pas trop polluer le fil avec vos demandes diverses. 
"DONS DE MAC" ne signifie pas je cherche, mais je donne 

Je laisse, mais que cel&#224; ne devienne pas une habitude 


EDIT : apr&#232;s concertation, vous pouvez y aller avec les requ&#234;tes, faut bien faire vivre ce mat&#233;riel, m&#234;me si l'approche ne me plait qu'&#224; moiti&#233;


----------



## Gwen (19 Août 2007)

Superparati a dit:


> je cherche par la même occasion un câble AppleTalk ou bien appelé Din-8
> pour relier mon newton à mon 180c



je regarde combien j'en ai en Stock et te contact en privé si j'en ai suffisamment, mais je n'en suis plus certains car ça commence a se faire rare et j'en ai déjà distribué pas mal et j'en ai aussi besoin pour mes Newtons


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Août 2007)

Muin, je suis inter&#233;ss&#233; par ton imac si tu la encore


----------



## Berthold (26 Août 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> (liste de matériel)


Pour information, j'ai cédé tout mon stock à Emmaüs, un peu triste. Ça devenait impossible de gérer et surtout stocker tout ça, je ne suis pas un pro, j'emmde toujours quelqu'un (ma femme, mes collègues) avec du matériel qui ne sert pas

Bref, la liste est désormais totalement obsolète, je n'ai plus rien (enfin, si, mais ce que j'ai, je m'en sers  )

Désolé si certains étaient encore intéressés :sick:

éventuellement quelques câbles :rose:


----------



## OrdinoMac (26 Août 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> Pour information, j'ai cédé tout mon stock à Emmaüs, un peu triste. Ça devenait impossible de gérer et surtout stocker tout ça, je ne suis pas un pro, j'emmde toujours quelqu'un (ma femme, mes collègues) avec du matériel qui ne sert pas



J'éspère qu'ils en feront bon usage, il m'est arrivé de faire quelques tours dans les emmaüs et dans certains, ils mettent directement les vieux macs à la benne . 

Mais c'est vrai que tout ce vieux matériel qui traîne à la maison et qui ne sert pas emm.. toujours un peu quelqu'un


----------



## chandy (2 Septembre 2007)

Je vais surement récuperer mon vieil apple IIc, avec écran vert sur noir et tout et tout si ça peut interesser quelqu'un sur Rouen


----------



## rhodmac (3 Septembre 2007)

je cherche depuis des années un Quadra 840AV en bon état.
J'avais assisté à sa présentation par Steve à l'AE à Paris, et j'en avais rêvé, donc
si qqun à cette bécane à donner/vendre....

idem, je cherche un PowerBook Duo, peu importe le modèle, mais fonctionnel et bon état esthétique.

MERCI

rhodmac @ yahoo.fr


----------



## Madmac (3 Septembre 2007)

rhodmac a dit:


> vendre....
> 
> idem, je cherche un PowerBook Duo, peu importe le modèle, mais fonctionnel et bon état esthétique.
> 
> ...



J'ai un Macintosh PowerBook Duo 2300c
Il fonctionne.
Tu es d'où ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2007)

L&#224;, je viens de r&#233;cup&#233;rer un lecteur ZIP 100 SCSI, &#231;a int&#233;resse quelqu'un ? (-> MP)


----------



## melaure (8 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je viens de récupérer un lecteur ZIP 100 SCSI, ça intéresse quelqu'un ? (-> MP)



Il faut quand même prévenir les gens que le protocole SCSI du ZIP n'est pas clean, et qu'il peut mettre un sacré bazar sur une chaîne SCSI voir corrompre les DD sur la même chaîne.

A utiliser sur une chaîne SCSI vide ou séparée de préférence ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Il faut quand même prévenir les gens que le protocole SCSI du ZIP n'est pas clean, et qu'il peut mettre un sacré bazar sur une chaîne SCSI voir corrompre les DD sur la même chaîne.
> 
> A utiliser sur une chaîne SCSI vide ou séparée de préférence ...



J'ai utilisé (très régulièrement) un ZIP SCSI pendant plus de trois ans sur une machine où il y avait, en plus de lui, un lecteur de CD, un graveur de CD, et au début, un disque externe, sans jamais éprouver de problème.

De plus, la plupart des machines actuellement en service, et susceptibles d'utiliser ce lecteur ont un disque interne IDE, donc ...


----------



## ccciolll (8 Septembre 2007)

Même chose, des années de ZIP en SCSI avec d'autres periphes (graveurs, SyQuest, DD) et pas de problème particulier. Le zip était même l'un des moins embêtant car équipé de son bouchon par un simple interrupteur.


----------



## rhodmac (9 Septembre 2007)

Madmac a dit:


> J'ai un Macintosh PowerBook Duo 2300c
> Il fonctionne.
> Tu es d'o&#249; ?



bonjour
je suis sur Orl&#233;ans


----------



## rhodmac (9 Septembre 2007)

chandy a dit:


> Je vais surement récuperer mon vieil apple IIc, avec écran vert sur noir et tout et tout si ça peut interesser quelqu'un sur Rouen




ca m'intéresse, je cherche des vieux Apple II aussi

si qqun à un IIgs ;-)


----------



## Madmac (9 Septembre 2007)

rhodmac a dit:


> bonjour
> je suis sur Orléans



ça fait un peu loin.
tu viens pas sur Grenoble ? un de ces jours ?
Vas-tu à Apple Expo ?


----------



## rhodmac (9 Septembre 2007)

Madmac a dit:


> &#231;a fait un peu loin.
> tu viens pas sur Grenoble ? un de ces jours ?
> Vas-tu &#224; Apple Expo ?




je paye les fdp 

grosse.imprudence@danger.spam

Il y a les MP, pour &#231;a, si tu mets ton mail dans un forum public, tu vas te faire pourrir ta boite &#224; lettres, et ne penses pas que les espaces que tu as ajout&#233; te prot&#233;geront, il y a longtemps que les spammeurs ont pig&#233;s qu'il fallait les purger avant utilisation.


----------



## Madmac (9 Septembre 2007)

rhodmac a dit:


> je paye les fdp



je regarde ce que ça peut couter et te tiens au courant.
j'ai des accessoire avec, lecteur de disquettes etc... (faut que j'aille voir dans la réserve, mais ça caille ici ce dimanche...)


----------



## rhodmac (9 Septembre 2007)

ok merci
j'attends que ca se réchauffe chez toi


----------



## blop....l.extraterrestre (15 Septembre 2007)

salut à tous !

Moi je donne :

-2 coques (inferieure et supérieure) d'ibook g3 14", elles furent repeintes en bleu nuit, pas très propre)
-le trackpad avec sa coque ( mais je garde le bouton d'alim et les HP)
-la carte mère de cet ibook g3 700 mhz qui est hs, ne pas chercher à la réparer, j'ai essayer et abimer la carte vidéo.


Je suis sur Tours, 37000 !

je cherche : un imac G3, pas cher ou gratuit ( je peux rêver! lol) pour ma petite soeur !


----------



## SulliX (18 Septembre 2007)

Site de don/echange : 

http://www.wigiwig.com/


----------



## tantoillane (3 Octobre 2007)

J'ai un PowerMac 7200. J'ai l'impression que l'alim est morte, il en a tous les sympt&#244;mes. Si &#231;a int&#233;resse il a quand m&#234;me 128 mo de RAM (64+2*32) lecteurs interne de CD, disquettes, et deux disques interne de 1 et 0,5 Go . J'y avais aussi fait une bidouille pour r&#233;duire la vitesse des ventilos suivant la position d'un interrupteur.
Il y a l'&#233;cran qui va avec. 17 pouces quand m&#234;me (autant qu'en profondeur ) et clavier et souris.


----------



## Ludo67 (6 Octobre 2007)

J'ai pas la force de relire tout lol, mais si quelqu'un avait une coque d'imac G3 sa m'interresse


----------



## SulliX (6 Octobre 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> J'ai un PowerMac 7200. J'ai l'impression que l'alim est morte, il en a tous les symptômes. Si ça intéresse il a quand même 128 mo de RAM (64+2*32) lecteurs interne de CD, disquettes, et deux disques interne de 1 et 0,5 Go . J'y avais aussi fait une bidouille pour réduire la vitesse des ventilos suivant la position d'un interrupteur.
> Il y a l'écran qui va avec. 17 pouces quand même (autant qu'en profondeur ) et clavier et souris.



Je peux donner un 7200 pour récupérer l'alim, a venir chercher en RP, si ça intéresse...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2007)

Alors, un petit r&#233;cap du matos dispo chez moi (ou assimil&#233 :

- 1 imprimante LaserWriter 4/600 (&#224; enlever sur PAris 15&#232;me)
- Barrettes m&#233;moire : 
-- 1 Simm 72 broches (4 mo, je pense)
-- Simm 30 broches : une flopp&#233;e de 1 mo dont certaines appari&#233;es par 2, 4 et m&#234;me 8
-- Pour tout PowerBook G3 (sauf Kanga), PowerBook G4/400 et 500, iBook "Palourde", iMac "CD &#224; tiroir", et peut-&#234;tre d'autres machines, 3 SODIMM PC66 ou PC100 de 32 Mo, et une de 64 Mo (la 64 Mo est attribu&#233;e)
-- Pour iBook G4 (sauf les tout derniers de la mi 2005), Powerbook G4 12" 867 Mhz et 1 Ghz (et sans doute d'autres machines) : 1 Sodimm DDR PC 2100 de 256 Mo (Dane Elec)
- Un lecteur ZIP 100 SCSI complet (je peux m&#234;me donner un disque ZIP si besoin)
- Une alim de SE30 compl&#232;te.


----------



## tojar13 (12 Octobre 2007)

LC475 a dit:


> Je donne &#224; qui en veut :
> - un DuoDock II
> - des PowerMac 7100 ou 7200 (avec diverses barettes de ram)
> - des &#233;crans Apple 14 ou 15"
> ...




s'il est toujours dispo, le(s) 7100 m'int&#233;resse(nt)....


-------
plus globalement

Je suis &#224; la recherche de:
- tour scsi (grand boitier avec plusieurs ports scsi qu'on branche en externe)
- disques SCSI de 9 go ou plus
- lecteur DVD SCSI, Graveur CD SCSI
- macintosh PowerMac 7100 ou 8100 ou quadra 950 en &#233;tat
- Simm 30 broches ou simm 72 broches
- armoire rack, valise rack, support rack 19" (en particulier un a l'horizontal)
- ecran VGA ou apple (connection apple video) 17" ou plus
- carte vid&#233;o mac PCI (meme petite et vieille)


----------



## rhodmac (14 Octobre 2007)

bonjour à tous

je suis toujours à la recherche de :

Powerbook Duo (peu importe le modèle)
Apple LISA
Mac 128
Apple II / IIgs
Apple III 
Lecteur PowerCD
PowerMac 840AV
Macintosh Portable (celui de 90, blanc)
et autres vieilleries

des softs/jeux, documentation, pubs, magazines pour Apple II
je cherche aussi des magazines TILT

merci


----------



## Vivid (14 Octobre 2007)

si on commence a poster ce que l'on cherche :sleep:

a+


----------



## Invité (14 Octobre 2007)

rhodmac a dit:


> bonjour à tous
> 
> je suis toujours à la recherche de :
> 
> ...




En AV, j'ai un : Centris 610 AV 32Mo/500Mo avec lecteur Cd cadddie + l'adaptateur Ethernet, si tu veux


----------



## FdeB (14 Octobre 2007)

rhodmac a dit:


> bonjour &#224; tous
> 
> je suis toujours &#224; la recherche de :
> 
> ...


bonsoir
il dois me rester des choses qui peuvent t'interresser... c'est dommage j'ai donn&#233; une quinzaine de macs il y a 15 jours... je fais le point et te contacte. Par contre c'est &#224; prendre sur place sur Paris 10e rapidement car je vais bientot d&#233;m&#233;nager...


----------



## FdeB (14 Octobre 2007)

tojar13 a dit:


> - carte vidéo mac PCI (meme petite et vieille)



j'ai celle-çi :
http://www.priceminister.com/offer/...0-Plus-PCI-Graphics-Card-Carte-graphique.html

je te la donne, si tu me prends d'autres vielleries, je dois avoir un 7100... sur place Paris, République


----------



## rhodmac (15 Octobre 2007)

FdeB a dit:


> bonsoir
> il dois me rester des choses qui peuvent t'interresser... c'est dommage j'ai donné une quinzaine de macs il y a 15 jours... je fais le point et te contacte. Par contre c'est à prendre sur place sur Paris 10e rapidement car je vais bientot déménager...



pas de soucis, j'attends votre  liste, je suis sur orléans, donc pas loin de Paris
merci de votre proposition

JC


----------



## rhodmac (15 Octobre 2007)

Invité a dit:


> En AV, j'ai un : Centris 610 AV 32Mo/500Mo avec lecteur Cd cadddie + l'adaptateur Ethernet, si tu veux



pourquoi pas, il est jaunit, au niveau de la caisse, ou crème, coloris d'origine.
merci


----------



## toys (15 Octobre 2007)

j'ai un G3 wall street si sa dit du monde sur os 9.2


----------



## melaure (15 Octobre 2007)

toys a dit:


> j'ai un G3 wall street si sa dit du monde sur os 9.2



Petite machine sympa. Précise donc la config


----------



## Vivid (15 Octobre 2007)

toys a dit:


> j'ai un G3 wall street si sa dit du monde sur os 9.2



ahhhhhhhh oui   , je suis partant .


----------



## redpifou (17 Octobre 2007)

Je me débarasse de mon stock de vieux trucs, si çà peut interresser un collectionneur dans la région de Metz/Luxembourg :

Un LCIII, sans disque ni lecteur D7
Une carte ethernet LC-PDS
Une carte mère de Performa 6300
Un écran Apple 14"
2 clavier et 1 souris ADB.


----------



## FdeB (18 Octobre 2007)

donc voil&#224; :
&#224; donner sur Paris R&#233;publique avant que tout parte &#224; la benne : 
IIsi 3 unit&#233;s
LaserWriter 320 + un toner neuf+un tranciever ethernet
LC+13''
LC III (au moins 1 voir +)
4400/160+15"AV
IIcx
LC630 2 unit&#233;s
Quadra 700 et 800
8200/120
7500/100 sans CD
5500/225
Mac 512k
Mac Classic 4 unit&#233;s
SE
SE30
SE FD HD
Mac Plus 2 unit&#233;s
plein de claviers Adb/souris...
plein de doc Apple
2 lecteurs disket 5 pouces + 2 joysticks pour Apple II + doc....
un DD 1,1 SCSI 50 pin Quantum externe
2 DD LaCie STOL  SCSI 50+25 pins externe
1 Graveur LaCie STOL  4x4x16 SCSI 50+25 pins externe
des &#233;crans Apple...
et sans doute pleins d'autres choses...


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2007)

Pourrais-tu préciser le plein de choses aussi, ce serait sympa. 

D'ou viens ce matériel, c'est une collection privée ?

Y a bien un ou deux trucs qui m'interesserait mais mon amie va raler si je récupère encore du matos.


----------



## FdeB (18 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Pourrais-tu préciser le plein de choses aussi, ce serait sympa.
> 
> D'ou viens ce matériel, c'est une collection privée ?
> 
> Y a bien un ou deux trucs qui m'interesserait mais mon amie va raler si je récupère encore du matos.



oui c'est ma collection depuis 10 ans que je liquide car je déménage et je n'aurais plus la chance d'avoir un local mac Museum, le gros est parti (power PC-G3), je ne peux pas détaillé car j'en redécouvre à chaque fois mais le principal est cité... mais pour toi de Lyon ça me parait difficile...


----------



## Gwen (18 Octobre 2007)

FdeB a dit:


> donc voilà :
> à donner sur Paris République avant que tout parte à la benne :



C'est pour quand la benne? Car moi, deux Classic m'intéresseraient afin de continuer de faire vivre celui que j'ai  mais étant de Limoges, je ne monte pas tous les jours a Paris


----------



## FdeB (18 Octobre 2007)

gwen a dit:


> C'est pour quand la benne? Car moi, deux Classic m'int&#233;resseraient afin de continuer de faire vivre celui que j'ai  mais &#233;tant de Limoges, je ne monte pas tous les jours a Paris



fin novembre, l'&#233;chafaud, essayes de venir ds la capitale d'ici l&#224;


----------



## patrickg53 (18 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir,

Je suis interessé; et j'habite en région parisienne.
Je peux aussi servir de relais pour ceux qyu vodrait du matos, mais n'ont pas la possilité de  venir à paris de suite

Je n'utilise pas souvent ce forum, mais vous pouvez me contacter sur mail privé si nécessaire


----------



## FdeB (18 Octobre 2007)

patrickg53 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis interessé; et j'habite en région parisienne.
> Je peux aussi servir de relais pour ceux qyu vodrait du matos, mais n'ont pas la possilité de  venir à paris de suite
> ...



ok
je propose la règle du 1er répondu 1er servi :
donc : rhodmac en priorité
puis Audrey en MP (woooah une fille sur les forums !!)
puis bernard7 par mail
merci de communiqué par MP pour vos demandes et avec patrickg53 en MP donc qui se propose de servir de relais


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2007)

ha bah voila, j'ai répondu sur le forum et je suis en dernier


----------



## FdeB (18 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> ha bah voila, j'ai répondu sur le forum et je suis en dernier



non c'est juste ta copine qui n'est pas d'accord du tout


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2007)

FdeB a dit:


> non c'est juste ta copine qui n'est pas d'accord du tout



Je vais chercher du sparadrap et des cordes ...


----------



## Vivid (19 Octobre 2007)

FdeB, j'etait à Paris, Mercredi 17 et jeudi.... les b....
tu fait l'envoi? dis moi oui 

a+


----------



## rhodmac (19 Octobre 2007)

FdeB a dit:


> ok
> je propose la règle du 1er répondu 1er servi :
> donc : rhodmac en priorité
> puis Audrey en MP (woooah une fille sur les forums !!)
> ...



bonjour
oui ca m'intéresse, je vais sur paris mardi prochain
je t'envoi un mp
merci


----------



## FdeB (20 Octobre 2007)

désolé non pas d'envoi.... essayes de passer c'est la plus belle ville du MONDe


----------



## melaure (20 Octobre 2007)

FdeB a dit:


> désolé non pas d'envoi.... essayes de passer c'est la plus belle ville du MONDe



Quand j'y viens pour Apple Expo, je repars en me disant quelle chance j'ai de ne pas vivre tous les jours dans cette ville ! 

Allez tu vas bien faire un saut sur Lyon pour raison pro ou perso !!! Tu verras une ville sympa à taille HUMAINE


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Allez tu vas bien faire un saut sur Lyon pour raison pro ou perso !!! Tu verras une ville sympa à taille HUMAINE



Y zont même un erzatz de tour Eiffel, pour faire plus "vraie ville"


----------



## answald (20 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Y zont m&#234;me un erzatz de tour Eiffel, pour faire plus "vraie ville"



Mais elle &#233;tait l&#224; avant. 

Edit : Oups ! Non... A trois ans pr&#232;s...


----------



## rhodmac (20 Octobre 2007)

emaill répondu (FdeB) avec liste

je passe à Paris entre 13h et 13h30 mardi pour l'enlèvement

merci


----------



## Vivid (20 Octobre 2007)

FdeB a dit:


> désolé non pas d'envoi.... essayes de passer c'est la plus belle ville du MONDe



ce seras pas pour de suite, il y a bien quelque chose qui me manque dans ces grandes villes... les odeurs de la nature, c'est flagrant quand tu revient.. dans un monde.. plus naturel , meme si j'ai pas a me plaindre.. j'etait ; rue de Varenne, rue cler, les invalides. Qu'est ce qui a comme pauvre dans ce quartier

peinard un jour de gréve .


----------



## Kerri (20 Octobre 2007)

toys a dit:


> j'ai un G3 wall street si sa dit du monde sur os 9.2



bonjour

si pas parti, je suis interressé


----------



## toys (24 Octobre 2007)

Kerri a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> si pas parti, je suis interressé



en fait il est partie je suis désolé.


----------



## Simorgh (24 Octobre 2007)

J'habite vraiment loin , en payant  les frais de port serait-il possible d'avoir du matos


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2007)

Simorgh a dit:


> J'habite vraiment loin , en payant  les frais de port serait-il possible d'avoir du matos



Loin de chez qui ? Si tu précisait, sans donner ici ton adresse précise, au moins la région, MacGe a des membres sur quasiment toute la planète !


----------



## rhodmac (26 Octobre 2007)

un grand MERCI PUBLIC à FdeB pour le don de différents Macs



Très sympa !

ils sont au chaud à la maison, nettoyage, bichonage ce WE 

si vous avez de vieux Macs....


----------



## FdeB (26 Octobre 2007)

rhodmac a dit:


> un grand MERCI PUBLIC à FdeB pour le don de différents Macs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouf, au moins ils sont en de bonnes mains....


----------



## FdeB (26 Octobre 2007)

Simorgh a dit:


> J'habite vraiment loin , en payant  les frais de port serait-il possible d'avoir du matos



si c'est à moi que tu t'adresses, désolé je n'envoie rien....


----------



## FdeB (27 Octobre 2007)

le couvercle du lecteur est ouvert, je n'ai pas réussi à le refermer. Mais rien n'a l'air endommagé. A donner pour amateur averti :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sur palce Paris République
j'ai ausi toute une pile de doc pour Apple II... je fais une galerie...


----------



## FdeB (27 Octobre 2007)

fax-modem analogique 56k Flex /V90 de la marque Zoom
toute les caratéristique sur la boite...
sur place Paris République


----------



## FdeB (27 Octobre 2007)

À DONNER :
Modem numéris Planet - ISDN - USB - MAC
Fabricant : Sagem
Sortie : 1997
Boitier USB Numéris pour MacOS jusqu'à 9.2.2 Pour surfer raidement si votre commune n'est pas reliée à l'ADSL. Compatible : 64k et 128K.SANS Cd Driver et logiciels Macs.

Modem numéris Planet - ISDN - GEOPORT - MAC

sur paris République donc.


----------



## FdeB (28 Octobre 2007)

de la doc Apple II et Lisa à donner :http://fdebrugada.free.fr/ADR/macmuseum/APPLE_HARDWARE_MUSEUM/ProDos_Basic....html


----------



## kertruc (30 Octobre 2007)

Allez, comme c'est mon post je me permet de me r&#233;p&#233;ter :

Pensez aux &#233;coles et aux associations (avant les collectionneurs -que je respecte-)

Si vous avez des dons pensez &#224; : http://ordiecole.mac.free.fr/

Par exemple... 

Mais pas loin de chez vous y a s&#251;rement une &#233;cole... vous pouvez faire un peu de m&#233;nage dans votre machine, et en faire don... (attention, je pense que les vraies antiquit&#233;s elles, ne sont plus adapt&#233;s pour cet usage et ont toute leur place dans un mus&#233;e...)


----------



## patrickg53 (2 Novembre 2007)

kertruc a dit:


> Allez, comme c'est mon post je me permet de me répéter :
> 
> Pensez aux écoles et aux associations (avant les collectionneurs -que je respecte-)
> 
> ...




Je ne pense pas que ces machines soient utilisables dans le cadre d'une école à moins de tomber explicitement sur un professeur des écoles expert des Macs antiques. De plus, il y a toujours des dangers avec des machines anciennes.

Comme je m'y était engagé, j'ai récupéré un peu de matériel, et je le place en configuration pour le donner (comme cela a été la cas pour moi) à des collectionneurs.

Vous avrez maintenant en configuration complète (mac, écran associé, clavier souris, démarrage OK) :

- un Mac LC III
- un Mac LC 630

Me contactez sur la Messagerie Privée pour faire des réservations, en particulier si vous n'êtes pas en Région Parisienne


----------



## tantoillane (2 Novembre 2007)

Tu n'as pas deux c&#226;bles SCSI 50 broches et deux c&#226;bles alim ?

_Je sais que les demandes ne sont pas beaucoup appr&#233;ci&#233;es, mais c'est tellement idiot d'avoir les p&#233;riph&#233;riques et pas les c&#226;bles que je me suis dit qu'il y aurait peut-&#234;tre ici mon bonheur ... _

Merci


----------



## tirhum (2 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, bonjour...
J'ai deux "vieilleries" dont je voudrais me d&#233;barrasser, sans les mettre &#224; la d&#233;chetterie...

- un performa 6300
- un power mac 7300

J'ai les deux &#233;crans (en &#233;tat de marche) qui vont avec, ainsi que tous les c&#226;bles qu'il faut + un c&#226;ble AppleTalk...
J'ai aussi une palette Wacom (format A3 + le stylet), qui fonctionne sur le 7300...
Sur le 7300 j'avais remplac&#233; le lecteur par un lecteur/graveur, il y a donc un lecteur en rab'...

L&#224; ou cela se corse; c'est que je n'arrivais plus &#224; les mettre en route... 
Le 6300 m'affiche le logo de l'OS avec un point d'interrogation; mais &#231;a fait belle lurette que j'ai perdu les disquettes de d&#233;marrage pour rem&#233;dier &#224; ce probl&#232;me...
Le 7300 ne m'affiche pas l'ic&#244;ne du DD, ce qui est assez ennuyeux... 
Je n'ai pas de logiciel genre techtool ou autre pour r&#233;parer cela...

Le 7300 est en 9.0, le 6300 doit &#234;tre en 8.6, je pense...

Donc si quelqu'un se sent l'&#226;me d'un bricoleur ou peut avoir l'utilit&#233; des pi&#232;ces de ces deux machines...  

D'autre part je cherche, pour un iMac 233, une analog board/vid&#233;o; celle d'origine &#233;tant HS...

Je suis sur Rouen... 



P.S : Pour voir les mod&#232;les et caract&#233;ristiques techniques...


&#201;DIT : 





> Le 6300 m'affiche le logo de l'OS avec un point d'interrogation; mais &#231;a fait belle lurette que j'ai perdu les disquettes de d&#233;marrage pour rem&#233;dier &#224; ce probl&#232;me...
> Le 7300 ne m'affiche pas l'ic&#244;ne du DD, ce qui est assez ennuyeux...


C'est peut-&#234;tre l'inverse...  :rose:


----------



## Berthold (2 Novembre 2007)

La palette m'intéresse, c'est une ADB ?

:rose: Tu n'as pas de boîtier AppleTalk, par hasard ?


----------



## tirhum (2 Novembre 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> La palette m'int&#233;resse, c'est une ADB ?
> 
> :rose: Tu n'as pas de bo&#238;tier AppleTalk, par hasard ?


ADB... gn&#233; ?!... :mouais:   

Je viens de ressortir la palette; en fait elle mesure 24x32cm et la surface active 16x24cm, c'est une digitizer (model SD-51 OC)...
Elle se branche sur un boitier (avec un interrupteur et voyants de fonctionnement) qui se branche lui-m&#234;me sur le Mac...

Heuuu... &#231;a r&#233;pond &#224; ta question ?!...  




P.S : nan, pas de bo&#238;tier AppleTalk, d&#233;sol&#233;... 

Re-P.S : d'aspect la tablette ressemble &#224; &#231;a; pas trouv&#233; d'image pr&#233;cise et je n'ai pas d'APN...


----------



## kertruc (2 Novembre 2007)

Avec une interface adb-usb, &#231;a peut encore servir ces trucs l&#224;


----------



## Berthold (3 Novembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> ADB... gné ?!... :mouais:


:rose: Pardon, ADB ou Apple Desktop Bus, c'est le branchement clavier/souris sur les vieux macs. En fait ça n'a pas vraiment d'importance, c'est pour une classe où il y a plein de macs différents, du classic au PowerBook G3, si je n'arrive pas à la brancher ce serait bien terrible !





tirhum a dit:


> Je viens de ressortir la palette; en fait elle mesure 24x32cm et la surface active 16x24cm, c'est une digitizer (model SD-51 OC)...
> Elle se branche sur un boitier (avec un interrupteur et voyants de fonctionnement) qui se branche lui-même sur le Mac...
> 
> Heuuu... ça répond à ta question ?!...


Oui, merci.  Je te contacte par MP


----------



## kertruc (3 Novembre 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> Tu n'as pas deux câbles SCSI 50 broches et deux câbles alim ?
> 
> _Je sais que les demandes ne sont pas beaucoup appréciées, mais c'est tellement idiot d'avoir les périphériques et pas les câbles que je me suis dit qu'il y aurait peut-être ici mon bonheur ... _
> 
> Merci



http://cassemac.free.fr/


----------



## melaure (5 Novembre 2007)

kertruc a dit:


> http://cassemac.free.fr/



Je ne me souvenais plus de ce lien. Merci.

Sinon pour certains faut réviser les anciennes technos. ADB, Nubus, AAUI, ...


----------



## FdeB (6 Novembre 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> La palette m'int&#233;resse, c'est une ADB ?
> 
> :rose: Tu n'as pas de bo&#238;tier AppleTalk, par hasard ?



palette ADB 10X15 oui, reconnu sous macOS X sans driver (INK) (dans mon cas un Yosemite sous Panther, le seul qui ait encore de l'adb...)
ApplelTalk boitiers et cables OUI aussi


----------



## FdeB (6 Novembre 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> Tu n'as pas deux câbles SCSI 50 broches et deux câbles alim ?
> 
> _Je sais que les demandes ne sont pas beaucoup appréciées, mais c'est tellement idiot d'avoir les périphériques et pas les câbles que je me suis dit qu'il y aurait peut-être ici mon bonheur ... _
> 
> Merci



j'ai tous ça par dizaines


----------



## FdeB (6 Novembre 2007)

voici ma dernière liste mise à jours :
et c'est toujours à prendre sur place à PAris République, centre de Paris et du MONDE 

-Une carte ATTO express PCI (ultraWide)
-une styleWriter +disquettes
-une styleWriter II +disquettes
-une styleWriter 1200 +disquettes
-une Epson Stylus Pro (A3+)
- une Epson Stylus 1200  (A3+)
- un bac A4 pour LaserWriter
- un lecteur SyQuest D2 + 10 cartouches 44/88
-Un DD scsi 2,2 GO la Cie
-20 claviers ADB tous modèles Apple, autant de souris
-PMac 7100/66
-PMac 7500/100
-Quadra700 et 800
-LC+13"
2 unités IIsi
1 unité IIcx
1 Mac Plus, souris et clavier RJ11
1 MacSE
4 Mac Classic
1 performa 630
1 performa 475
1 LC 475
1 LC III
une wacom 10X15 ADB
du cablage SCSI 25 50 68 
du cablage ADB
du cablage Alim
du cablage série
et des petites choses à vendre sur les PA,  merci


----------



## toys (7 Novembre 2007)

le disaue dure scsi je suis preneur aussi mais il a combien de broche?


FdeB a dit:


> voici ma dernière liste mise à jours :
> et c'est toujours à prendre sur place à PAris République, centre de Paris et du MONDE
> 
> -Une carte ATTO express PCI (ultraWide)
> ...


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2007)

Donne 16 barettes de 4 Mo 72 broches et un transceiver Ethernet 10 AAUI vers RJ45


----------



## gilles.adam (22 Novembre 2007)

Salut à tous les Mac-geek lover, je voulais savoir si il y avait des donneurs de Mac sur Toulouse, auquel cas je serai preneur  ... Je ne recherche rien en particulier. J'ai déjà 1 Mac Classic en parfait état de marche, un Mac SE30 et un Mac Plus, ces 2 derniers marchant moins bien.


----------



## leonor (22 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Sur Bourg-en-Bresse (01000) Ain, existe une société qui récupère de vieux mac et pc, il s'agit de Micronov à l'adresse suivante : http://www.micronov.com


----------



## melaure (22 Novembre 2007)

Ordiecole a plus d'implication dans le monde Mac ...

Micronov donne tout de suite l'impression de pro-microsoft avec leurs solutions Windows pour association et écoles ...


----------



## ccciolll (24 Novembre 2007)

Je donne, sur Villeneuve d'Ascq, une LaserWriter II apple, en état de fonctionnement (enfin si je me souviens bien, je l'utilisais quand j'étais en os9, l'an dernier) sans les câbles (je les garde !).

Répondez moi avant mercredi si ça vous intéresse car après je la donne à Emmaüs.

L'envoi postal est envisageable contre-remboursement, mais vu le poids, ça n'aurait aucun sens Enfin c'est vous qui voyez.


----------



## tybu01 (26 Novembre 2007)

FdeB a dit:


> voici ma dernière liste mise à jours :





FdeB a dit:


> et c'est toujours à prendre sur place à PAris République, centre de Paris et du MONDE
> 
> Un DD scsi 2,2 GO la Cie​
> MacSE
> Mac Classic​ ​




Bonjour,
Je suis interressé soit par le SE soit par un Classic, si l'un est complet (avec clavier et souris) , dans un état correct, et en état de marche. ​ 
J'suis dans la banlieu parisienne.. mais je peux me deplacer (avec les joies des transports)​ 

​


----------



## FdeB (28 Novembre 2007)

tybu01 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis interressé soit par le SE soit par un Classic, si l'un est complet (avec clavier et souris) , dans un état correct, et en état de marche. ​
> J'suis dans la banlieu parisienne.. mais je peux me deplacer (avec les joies des transports)​
> 
> ...



bonjour, je ne connais pas leur état de fonctionnement faute d'avoir eu le temps de les tester. mais tout ceux que j'ai donné jusqu'à présent fonctionnaient...
clavier et souris par milliers...
Passe de pref le week end, contactes moi en MP


----------



## FredStrasbourg (28 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Sur Strasbourg, je donne un Powermac G3 Bleu et Blanc 350 Mhz, 256 Mo de Ram (je crois, sinon un peu plus), en parfait état de fonctionnement, avec un écran CRT 17". Il tourne sur Tiger (un peu lent, mais utilisable)

fredlimacher[at]free[point]fr


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2007)

Je serais très intéresser. Je cherche un mac de ce genre pour mon association.
Le problème est que je suis à Lille 
Si je paie le transport, serais-tu d'accord?


----------



## FredStrasbourg (28 Novembre 2007)

À priori, je n'ai rien contre.
Faut que je me renseigne auprès d'un transporteur.
Je ne te promets rien, j'ai également proposé cette machine à une assoc' qui récupère les macs pour des écoles, sur Strasbourg. Si je n'ai pas de réponse dans deux jours, il est pour toi.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2007)

Oki c'est vraiment cool 
Merci d'avance


----------



## gad1962 (29 Novembre 2007)

Salut, au cas où, je suis sur Strasbourg et suis intéressé le cas échéant si cela n'aboutit pas avec les autres personnes intéressées.


----------



## ccciolll (29 Novembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je serais très intéresser. Je cherche un mac de ce genre pour mon association.
> Le problème est que je suis à Lille
> Si je paie le transport, serais-tu d'accord?





gad1962 a dit:


> Salut, au cas où, je suis sur Strasbourg et suis intéressé le cas échéant si cela n'aboutit pas avec les autres personnes intéressées.



Un G3 blanc bleu gratos, tu m'étonnes !`
C'est du beau matériel que tu donnes là !

Moi, avec ma laserwriter, par contre pffff, va falloir que je la porte qjusqu'à emmaüs.


----------



## FredStrasbourg (29 Novembre 2007)

Pour info, ta laserwriter, si elle fonctionne encore, est parfaitement compatible avec Tiger et même Léopard, moyennant un adaptateur uSB/Parallèle.
J'en utilise une au quotidien sans aucun problème


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2007)

fredlimacher a dit:


> Pour info, ta laserwriter, si elle fonctionne encore, est parfaitement compatible avec Tiger et même Léopard, moyennant* un adaptateur uSB/Parallèle*.
> J'en utilise une au quotidien sans aucun problème



Et alors, avec un adaptateur "USB - Série", je te dis pas


----------



## bidouilleman (1 Décembre 2007)

Non, ça n'est pas comme ça que ça doit marcher. Ici, ce sont les donneurs qui proposent, pas les demandeurs qui demandent, particulièrement sur ce genre de demande du type "je prend tout ce qui passe". Dorénavant, ce genre de post sera supprimé, et le demandeur invité à se diriger vers les PA gratuites !

En voilà une bonne parole !  (Guytan qui plussoie son comodo)


----------



## melaure (1 Décembre 2007)

Peut-être faudrait-il ajouter un sujet pour les écoles et associations qui rechercheraient des dons ?


----------



## tantoillane (1 Décembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Peut-être faudrait-il ajouter un sujet pour les écoles et associations qui rechercheraient des dons ?





C'est déjà le principe de celui-ci sauf que dès que les machines proposées sont un peu vielle ou qu'il y a tu travail à faire dessus, beaucoup d'associations n'en veulent plus et ça part au particulier (collectioneurs, bidouilleurs, ...)

Je suppose que si une association demande un disque dur ou un graveur, le message ne sera pas supprimé, il faut seulement que la demande soit ciblée et pas extravagante.

Mais je ne suis pas modo :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (1 Décembre 2007)

Mais tu vois juste quand-même


----------



## melaure (1 Décembre 2007)

Ok tu as raison, on garde celui-ci. Donc si vous avez un 5400/5500/iMac ancien, une école de Roanne serait très heureuse de le récupérer


----------



## FredStrasbourg (2 Décembre 2007)

Mauvaise nouvelle pour vous : j'ai eu un e-mail de l'assoc' à qui j'ai proposé le G3 B&B.
Ils sont, bien entendu, très intéressés. Ils passeront le chercher sous 2 semaines.
Si je n'ai plus de nouvelles, je vous le ferai savoir, bien entendu.


----------



## kertruc (9 Décembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Peut-être faudrait-il ajouter un sujet pour les écoles et associations qui rechercheraient des dons ?



Au départ, c'est juste pour ça que j'ai créé ce post.

Mais évidemment, les vieilleries n'intéressent pas les écoles et asso... AMHA, c'est du G3 minimum...
Le reste c'est pour les greniers/garages/ateliers de passionnés collectionneurs (attention, je dis pas que c'est pas du bon matos, mais bon, faut pas pousser mémé dans les orties... 

Je rappelle pour Rhône-Alpes (et plus si affinité) : http://ordiecole.mac.free.fr/


----------



## Berthold (9 Décembre 2007)

kertruc a dit:


> []Mais évidemment, les vieilleries n'intéressent pas les écoles et asso... AMHA, c'est du G3 minimum...[]


Ben, si je ne tourne qu'avec ça Bon évidemment, si on m'amène un G3, je ne râle pas, mais le cas ne c'est pas encore produit. Si, une fois, mais le G3 ne fonctionnait pas.


----------



## kertruc (10 Décembre 2007)

C'est parce que tu es un power user 

Mais le commun des mortels, lui, il râme avec les 68k...

Des G3, j'en ai déjà eu plusieurs en dons, et comme je ne suis plus instit' pour quelques temps, j'en ai fait don à mon tour...

Ça commence à bien venir au niveau des dons... je pense même que les G4 ne vont pas tarder...

Bien sûr, c'est souvent les entreprises qui donnent... elles n'ont pas de temps à perdre sur eBay pour gagner 3 francs 6 sous... enfin quelques centimes de zeuros....


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2007)

kertruc a dit:


> C'est parce que tu es un power user
> 
> Mais le commun des mortels, lui, il râme avec les 68k...
> 
> ...



J'ai eu mon premier don de G4 entre Noël et jour de l'an l'an passé (un PM G4/733), et le second en octobre dernier (un iBook G4 1,2 Ghz en rade, mais il est réparé maintenant pour un coût total de 40 &#8364; (d'ailleurs, si quelqu'un a une batterie qui ne lui sert plus ... ))


----------



## ccciolll (11 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai eu mon premier don de G4 entre Noël et jour de l'an l'an passé (un PM G4/733),



Ggh, quand je pense que moi j'ai payé mon G4 350 euros il y a à peine 9 mois
Gloups !
Et en plus ça me paraissait bon marché par rapport aux autres annonces.


----------



## SulliX (30 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour

Je fait un peu de vide pour 2008...

Donc si qqun est interessé par un lot comprenant (grosso modo) :

- 2 Mac 7200/7500
- Graveur SCSI, boitier 2 disques externes
- claviers, souris, cordons, adaptateurs écran VGA...

Dispo sur le 77, ou sur Roissy CDG

Réponse rapide souhaitée, avant que je benne...


----------



## Berthold (30 Décembre 2007)

Je suis toujours preneur pour des boîtiers et/ou des cordons localtalk&#8230; tu as ?


----------



## SulliX (30 Décembre 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> Je suis toujours preneur pour des boîtiers et/ou des cordons localtalk tu as ?



A pu...

Je les ai donnés il y a déjà bien longtemps...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> Je suis toujours preneur pour des boîtiers et/ou des cordons localtalk tu as ?



Va falloir que je me lance dans des fouilles, il doit me rester un ou deux "raccords" (pour faire un grand cordon avec deux petits) et pitêt un cordon ou deux !


----------



## Berthold (31 Décembre 2007)

À l'occasion je veux bien. Tu déménages pas tout pour autant, hein ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> À l'occasion je veux bien. Tu déménages pas tout pour autant, hein ?



Et voilà ! Essayez de rendre service, aussitôt, il me casse ma motivation et flanque mes bonnes résolutions en l'air !


----------



## Berthold (31 Décembre 2007)

D'accord. Bon. 

Ahem. 


:king: Pascal77, ô grand maître,:king:  il me les fauuuuuuuut absolument !    

:hosto: Je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux j'en ai besoin urgemment, tu ne peux pas imaginer à quel point je me meurs de manquer de connectique LocalTalk.:hein: 

Pitié.

  :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> Je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux je les veux



Et après, tu viendras râler que le V et la pomme de ton clavier deviennent plus mous que les autres touches ... 



Bon, dès que j'ai 5 mn, je retourne le garage pour trouver ça. La suite par MP quand j'ai trouvé !


----------



## Workke (17 Janvier 2008)

Salut tout le monde.

Je suis sur Rennes.
Je donne un PM 7300 (Upgrade CPU G3 à 233MHz, 192Mo de RAM, qques Go de HD, clavier, souris, carte 3DFX, câbles divers ...) + écran MultipleScan 17" Apple (pas studio display).
Pas d'imprimantes.
Plein de câbles (ADB, Appletalk, SCSI, ...)
Lecteur ZIP et disque ZIP (si je les retrouve donc à confirmer)

Qui qui en veut ?

Je fais une liste précise asap.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2008)

Perso, je serais intéresser par l'écran display 17  
Par contre, je sais pas trop où t'habite et donc le moyen de s'arranger..
On passe par MP??
Merci

ps: Pas conclu, car habite sur Rennes et préfère filer l'ensemble..


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Janvier 2008)

moi j'habite aussi à Rennes et je serais intéressé par le powermac et l'écran 17 pouce si possible envoie moi un mp


----------



## guytantakul (20 Janvier 2008)

Ben fais-le toi-même le MP. Tss...


----------



## tantoillane (20 Janvier 2008)

Je rappelle que j'ai un Apple 17" display à venir chercher sur Paris


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2008)

j'ai aussi un 17" IIYAMA a Tube (connection VGA 1600x1200 en 75Hz) a donner en seine et marne


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Février 2008)

Bonjour ! 

J'ai récupéré un iMac G3. Après un bon coup de dépoussiérisation, je voudrais lui coller un peut plus de RAM pour passer sous X, et peut être le mettre dans l'air(port)

Quelqu'un à de la RAM pour un iMac G3 dans le fond d'un tiroir ? (PC100 ou 133, max 512/barrette si je me trompe pas)
échange pécuniaire possible. 


Ha...; et puis la petite trappe en plastique avec plein de trous aussi.... Vous en auriez une d'un iMac mort ?

Merci


----------



## kertruc (2 Février 2008)

Tu trouveras tout ça ici :

http://cassemac.free.fr/


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Février 2008)

La mémoire, ça dépasse pas les 128 Mo par module... ça m'intéresse bassement. J'irais fouiller eBay et PriceMinister... Mais au fait, combien maximum pour chaque slot ? 512 Mo ou moins ?

Merci.


----------



## Invité (2 Février 2008)

2*512 si c'est de la bonne Ram compatible, pas de soucis.
Si t'es un peu en fond, en étant sur que c'est 100% compatible, il y a OWC 47 avec le port pour une 512  (merci l'Euro fort  )


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Février 2008)

> si c'est de la bonne Ram compatible


C'est à dire ? Y-a des trucs spéciaux à respecter  ?
Ou juste SDRAM PC100 à 133 en modules de 512Mo max .... ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2008)

Juste de la SDRam PC100/133 *no parity* !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Février 2008)

Comment on le sais si la barrette respecte ou non la parité toutOK/PlantageInopinée  ?

Edit : C'est bon, ai trouvé, était précisé, ai bonne capacité, ai acheté.


----------



## FdeB (5 Février 2008)

bonjour, je donne de la VIEILLE Ram pour différents modèles, à voir dans les petites annonces MacG, merci


----------



## kertruc (5 Février 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> La mémoire, ça dépasse pas les 128 Mo par module... ça m'intéresse bassement. J'irais fouiller eBay et PriceMinister... Mais au fait, combien maximum pour chaque slot ? 512 Mo ou moins ?
> 
> Merci.



Attention, faut pas se fier au tableau... envoie un mail...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Février 2008)

De quel tableau tu parles  ?


----------



## Invité (6 Février 2008)

Les spécifications d'Apple, je pense.
Regarde sur Mactracker pour des infos plus actuelles !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2008)

Avis aux bricoleurs :

je donne une carte mère, accompagnée de la carte fille "PMU" et de la carte fille "processeur" de WallStreet 233 (WallStreet, hein, pas PDQ, donc sans cache L2, mais je peux y mettre une et peut-être deux barrettes de 32 Mo de Ram) écran 12" (donc VRam 2 Mo seulement), les coques complètes, y compris le dessus avec le et la dalle du même WallStreet (mais pas les charnières).

La carte fille "son/alimentation" y est aussi, mais elle est HS, du moins, en ce qui concerne la partie alimentation. La dalle (matrice passive) est en mauvais état (jaunie d'un côté, peu contrastée), mais elle fonctionne, ainsi que tout le reste.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Février 2008)

Je suis embarrassé vis à vis de mon iMac G3. 
Je sais que la carte PAV peut lâcher dans 15 jours comme dans 3 ans. Et quelque soit le moment où ça arrivera, je sais que je ne ferais pas la réparation.  (J'avais déjà suffisamment les j'ttons quand j'ai déchargé l'écran le week-end dernier  J'aime pas le CRT, rien à faire. )
(à ce propos, Apple à cerné les iMacs qui étaient victimes de ce problème de carte graphique qui meurent ?)

J'hésite alors à mettre des pépettes dedans plus que ce que j'en ai déjà mis.... (HDD presque neuf, Airport .... ) 
Je sais même pas ce que j'en fait.... Je le garde ? Je le donne ? Je le vends ? 
Le garder, j'en aurais pas l'usage, et la place, c'est ricrac.  En même temps, il me plaît bien, même si il est un peut estropié de la vie. 
Le donner ? Encore trop de valeur. Surtout avec l'ensemble Airport. 
Le vendre ? Et s'il claque 1 mois après la vente ? En même temps, je suis dans un Foyer étudiant. Tout le monde n'a pas d'ordinateur. Pourtant, c'est bien pratique pour les études que l'on fait ici. (On est tous e.infirmiers). J'ai pensé peut être faire comme un leasing sur un certain temps, et s'il claque avant, arrêt du leasing, je reprend le matos mort et je rend les données.  


Je sais pas que faire.... J'ai cet ordi depuis + d'une semaine, ça me fends déjà le coeur de savoir que je ne vais pas pouvoir en faire usage, mais que je peut pas non plus le laisser là, dans un coin, pour le MOMA, le jour ou leur modèle aura été détruit par un petit bambin maladroit.


----------



## FdeB (12 Février 2008)

j'ai récupéré 2 iMac G3 sloat-in 350, l'un tourne sur 10.3.9 et le second sur 10 4.11 investissement minimum, un dungle USB à 30 euros pour airport. J'ai essayé beaucoup de barettes avant de trouver les bonnes qui venaient tous de G3 pourtant. Un des lecteurs est mort,  j'ai récupérer un AluBook dead je vais mettre son superdrive à la place du CD. Ilss tournent depuis un an sans souci.
resultats 2X30 euros pour airport et c'est tout !!!
alors fonce, c'est nickel pour du mail et du net et itunes, mais pas vraiment plus...
Si ton G3 crève tu pourras toujours revendre la mémoire et les pièces détachées...


----------



## FdeB (12 Février 2008)

4mo pour LC475
2 X 8mo pour performa 5300
2 X 6mo pour imprimante HP 4MV (A3 postcript)
2 X 1mo pour LC
4X 1MO pour IIci


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Février 2008)

Mais je n'ai pas l'utilité de cet iMac .... et je ne peut pas foncer l'acheter : Je l'ai déjà  

l'air port, je l'ai déjà installé. 

Hormis la RAM, tout est déjà à jour. Ça m'enchante pas que tu me dises que c'est compliqué pour  trouver LA Bonne RAM... par contre, je suis heureux de savoir que tu peut y faire passer Tiger, et visiblement, tu te plains pas de la vitesse


----------



## FdeB (12 Février 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Mais je n'ai pas l'utilité de cet iMac .... et je ne peut pas foncer l'acheter : Je l'ai déjà
> 
> l'air port, je l'ai déjà installé.
> 
> Hormis la RAM, tout est déjà à jour. Ça m'enchante pas que tu me dises que c'est compliqué pour  trouver LA Bonne RAM... par contre, je suis heureux de savoir que tu peut y faire passer Tiger, et visiblement, tu te plains pas de la vitesse



je ne te proposais pas un de mes macs je te disais de foncer acheter de la ram....
pour tiger est un peu compliquer car il n'y a pas de lecteur de dvd et X.4 est sur DVD et tu ne peux pas booter en USB... mais bon c'est jouable...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (13 Février 2008)

et moi aussi  je conseille d'acheter de la ram tant qu'on en trouve pour ces modèles de mac,
je viens de faire cet achat comme les prix sont assez bas en ce moment, 
(vive l'euro un peu trop fort) 
et par rapport à l'année dernière ou (avant dernière)
j'ai fait une économie de 40 ou 45 euros !
même barette Danelec chez macw** ! de 512 Mo,
super !
si j'étais pas dans la mouise financièremet j'aurai investi 1,5 go de ram compatible imac.
patrick​


----------



## melaure (13 Février 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> e
> si j'étais pas dans la mouise financièremet j'aurai investi 1,5 go de ram compatible imac.
> patrick​



Dans un iMac G3 ? 1 Go Max !

Et oui c'est 47$ la barrette de SDRAM aux US.


----------



## Arlequin (14 Février 2008)

Je donne un imac g3 400 vert...... pour pièces....

Pas de ram, ni de DD (je pense... s'il y en a encore un, ça ne doit pas être une bête de course) et  slot-loading HS .....

Région de Bruxelles


voilou


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Février 2008)

Je cherche toujours cette trappe. 




Si ça te pose pas problème pour donner l'iMac... je veut bien te payer les frais de transport


----------



## Arlequin (14 Février 2008)

Je laisse passer qques jours et s'il ne part pas.... je le dépiaute, pas de soucis .... File moi déjà tes coordonnées par MP, et je te tiens au courant !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (15 Février 2008)

qui sert à rien !
j'en donne une aussi ! ​ 
sinon, 
le revendeur local est en train de jeter tous les imac client en panne (HS)
du fond de sa cave,
En prendre (ou non?) deux ou trois épaves pour en reconstituer un ?
et quelles pannes les plus fréquentes ?
pour quel niveau de difficultés ?
j'ai pas envie non plus de me lancer dans une galère insurmontable  
-je viens de lire le sujet imac G3 carte PAV
qui m'as fait changer d'avis :
désormais je récupère que du matos qui fonctionne !
cordialement
patrick​


----------



## Arlequin (15 Février 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> qui sert à rien !​
> 
> j'en donne une aussi ! ​
> sinon,
> ...


 
c'est vrai que si tu as du temps à perdre et surtout l'envie d'apprendre en bricolant, c'est assez sympa..... mais bon, au final, tu n'auras qu'une machine un peu  vieillissante.....  

A ta place donc, dans un élan didactique plus que lucratif, et à condition d'avoir de la place, je tenterais le coup.....


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (19 Février 2008)

bonjour,
salut arlequin,
ce qui m'empêche de le faire c'est:
1/ le manque de place (mon cabanon affiche complet depuis 3 ans)
2/ ma compagne qui examine d'un oeil suspicieux tout ce que j'introduit d'obsolète (informatique et photographie) à la maison,
et comme je tiens à un minimum de paix au foyer je vais donc "me dégonfler"
cordialement,
patrick JJ​


----------



## gaban (19 Février 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> bonjour,
> salut arlequin,
> ce qui m'empêche de le faire c'est:
> 1/ le manque de place (mon cabanon affiche complet depuis 3 ans)
> ...


+
Moi, c' est pareil! Lol
Faut juste lui faire comprendre que ces objets sont des pieces de collection et que c' est une garantie supplémentaire pour l' avenir de nos enfants. Avec un calin et une bonne dose d' alcool,  des fois ça marche.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Février 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> bonjour,
> salut arlequin,
> ce qui m'empêche de le faire c'est:
> 1/ le manque de place (mon cabanon affiche complet depuis 3 ans)​




je connais ça...... 



patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> 2/ ma compagne qui examine d'un oeil suspicieux tout ce que j'introduit d'obsolète



ta vie privée...... ne nous..... regarde pas......  :rateau: ...tu l'as cherchée celle là !



gaban a dit:


> ....Avec un calin et une bonne dose d' alcool,  des fois ça marche.



salaud ! 
:mouais:  ​


----------



## Peter_Pan (24 Février 2008)

Bonjour

je souhaite donner du matériel. Je débarque sur le forum. j'ai passé aussi l'annonce sur Ecoleordi pour Mac. À l'instant.

Mac Classic en état de marche, clavier, souris
Performa 400, système 7.5, clavier souris
Mac II vx, système 7.5
une imprimante StyleWriter NB
un écran 15"
un scanner SCSI Agfa
un autre Mac II hors d'usage, mais avec des pièces récupérables je pense..  
de nombreux câbles, des alimentations...

je suis sur Paris, au cas où... j'ai gardé tout ça pendant longtemps, mais la nostalgie aussi ça a son temps.


----------



## Peter_Pan (24 Février 2008)

Bonjour

je souhaite donner du matériel. Je débarque sur le forum. j'ai passé aussi l'annonce sur Ecoleordi pour Mac. À l'instant.

Mac Classic en état de marche, clavier, souris
Performa 400, système 7.5, clavier souris
Mac II vx, système 7.5
une imprimante StyleWriter NB
un écran 15"
un scanner SCSI Agfa
un autre Mac II hors d'usage, mais avec des pièces récupérables je pense..  
de nombreux câbles, des alimentations...

je suis sur Paris, au cas où... j'ai gardé tout ça pendant longtemps, mais la nostalgie aussi ça a son temps.


----------



## mp_ (25 Février 2008)

Peter_Pan a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> je souhaite donner du matériel. Je débarque sur le forum. j'ai passé aussi l'annonce sur Ecoleordi pour Mac. À l'instant.
> 
> ...



Salut,

ton Mac II HS est-il un vi/vx ? Si oui, possède-t-il un lecteur CD à tiroir ? Encore si oui ... je prends la façade !


----------



## Peter_Pan (26 Février 2008)

Bonjour

C'est un Mac II vx, pas de lecteur CD mais un lecteur ZIP. Il reste la place pour le lecteur CD en façade.
voili voilou


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2008)

J'ai une Laserjet 5 sur Lyon dont je ne me sers pas. Le toner est quasi vide mais elle marche.

Ethernet et PostScript inside.


----------



## mp_ (26 Février 2008)

Peter_Pan a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> C'est un Mac II vx, pas de lecteur CD mais un lecteur ZIP. Il reste la place pour le lecteur CD en façade.
> voili voilou



zut, j'avais justement besoin du cache de façade avec une ouverture pour le lecteur CD ... tant pix !


----------



## rhodmac (26 Février 2008)

bonjour à tous, et merci à tous les donateurs

je suis toujours à la recherche d'un Quadra 840AV

ainsi que

PowerBook Duo (peut importe le modèle), pour mon DuoDock
Macintosh Portable
Mac 128
Apple II (tous modèles)
et tous vieux micros (avant 90, toutes marques)


ma collection
www.rhod.fr
email sur mon site en haut à droite


----------



## Invité (26 Février 2008)

Sorry, j'ai toujours un 610AV qui attend, mais pas de 840 ! 

Edit
Je viens de regarder Mactracker, en fait ça doit être un 660AV, il n'y a pas de 610AV.


----------



## tantoillane (26 Février 2008)

Peter_Pan a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> je souhaite donner du matériel. Je débarque sur le forum. j'ai passé aussi l'annonce sur Ecoleordi pour Mac. À l'instant.
> 
> ...




Salut,

Est-ce que tu as une alim pour un PM 7200 ?

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2008)

Je viens de dégoter un bel iMac G3/600 "snow" pour ma fille, malheureusement sans clavier ni souris. Pour la souris, j'ai, pas de problème, mais si quelqu'un sur Paris ou nord 77 avait un clavier USB en trop ...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (27 Février 2008)

Pourquoi les iMac G3 Sont toujours pour les filles ?
Il me plaît bien le mien ! (Bon, c'est vrais, il est bleu.... ça passe forcément mieux  )


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Pourquoi les iMac G3 Sont toujours pour les filles ?
> Il me plaît bien le mien ! (Bon, c'est vrais, il est bleu.... ça passe forcément mieux  )



J'aimais bien l'iMac Fraise  Miam !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Pourquoi les iMac G3 Sont toujours pour les filles ?
> Il me plaît bien le mien ! (Bon, c'est vrais, il est bleu.... ça passe forcément mieux  )



Parce que ma fille (12 ans) est moins exigente que ses frères (21 et 25 ans) 



melaure a dit:


> J'aimais bien l'iMac Fraise  Miam !



On t'a déjà expliqué que l'iMac fraise, c'est comme les huîtres : on ouvre la coquille et on ne mange que l'intérieur


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (27 Février 2008)

Salut Pascal 77,

j'ai des claviers Usb première génération, 
si tu trouves pas, 
patrickJJ​


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Salut Pascal 77,
> 
> j'ai des claviers Usb première génération,
> si tu trouves pas,
> patrickJJ​



Merci, si je ne trouve pas dans le coin, je te contacterais par MP


----------



## Peter_Pan (27 Février 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Est-ce que tu as une alim pour un PM 7200 ?
> 
> Merci


Bonjour

ben... oui... enfin je pense. ce sont les alimentations standards, avec une prise un peu carrée d'un côté et ronde de l'autre, vers le courant. je n'ai pas d'alim d'ordi à écran si c'est la question. me joindre en message personnel, ou quel mode d'expédition?


----------



## tantoillane (27 Février 2008)

Peter_Pan a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> ben... oui... enfin je pense. ce sont les alimentations standards, avec une prise un peu carrée d'un côté et ronde de l'autre, vers le courant. je n'ai pas d'alim d'ordi à écran si c'est la question. me joindre en message personnel, ou quel mode d'expédition?





Zut, je suis désolé, j'avais mal compris. Je croyais tu avais des alimentations à proprement parlé, en fait il fallait prendre la phrase dans son ensemble


> de nombreux câbles, des alimentations...


Tu as des câbles, dont certains sont des câbles d'alimentation ! Je suis lent, il m'a fallu 3 jours pour comprendre :rose:.

Bon, en fait j'en ai déjà pas mal de ceux là, désolé


----------



## Peter_Pan (28 Février 2008)

Bonjour

pour une prochaine fois, une alim est ce qui est dans la machine, après l'entrée câble ? ou quelle partie est-ce ?
l'avantage du Mac, et aussi pourquoi je ne me suis pas penché sur le sujet, c'est que ça marche un peu tout seul... donc je ne regarde pas forcément le moteur... 
A+


----------



## SulliX (1 Mars 2008)

L'alimentation, c'est le sous-ensemble qui est dans l'ordinateur (ou externe dans le cas d'un portable, Mac mini...) et qui permet d'abaisser la tension de 220v au différentes tensions nécessaires au fonctionnement (12v, 5v...)

Le fil qui relie la prise de courant murale à l'alimentation s'appelle un câble d'alimentation secteur, communément appelé câble secteur ou câble d'alim...


----------



## Peter_Pan (3 Mars 2008)

Bonjour
Merci de ces précisions.
J'ai toujours des Mac à donner. des vieux. rien après le Mac II, ou Mac II vx
une imprimante laserwriter, et une color stylewriter 1500.
je le redis, parfois ça marche
bonne journée à tous


----------



## ccciolll (3 Mars 2008)

Peter_Pan a dit:


> je le redis, parfois ça marche



Et parfois ça marche pas
J'ai aussi une laserwriter II NT à emporter pour qui la voudrait.


----------



## melaure (3 Mars 2008)

Personne ne veut de ma LaserJet 5 ethernet/postscript ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Mars 2008)

Combien ça prend de temps de se lasser d'un ordinateur qu'on aime bien mais dont on à pas l'usage ?
J'ai toujours cet iMac ici, mais je ne lui ait trouvé aucun preneur.... et j'ai pas envie de ne jamais le revoir.


----------



## iShin (4 Mars 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Combien ça prend de temps de se lasser d'un ordinateur qu'on aime bien mais dont on à pas l'usage ?
> J'ai toujours cet iMac ici, mais je ne lui ait trouvé aucun preneur.... et j'ai pas envie de ne jamais le revoir.



Un iMac ?
Tu peux donner la config stp ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Mars 2008)

G3 400 Mhz. (2 USB1 + 2 FW44 + Modem + Ethernet + Sortie VGA + Lecteur CD mange disque)
512 de Ram fraîchement rajoutés
HDD de 80 Go quasiment neuf est silencieux
AirPort fraîchement installé aussi
10.3.9 + Office vX

À travaillé chez Renault pour le service des pièces. 
Est tombé du bureau (Coque endommagée en deux endroits, recollés, mais visible. )
Écran atteint de phospholite ( ordi éteint, on voit presque la pomme du menu de Mac OS 9)
Réglages de la THT poussées : on commence à perdre beaucoup en contrastes des couleurs si on cherche à avoir une image claire. 
Bref, la partie CRT est pas en forme, le reste fonctionne comme un coucou suisse.
Dedans, tout est propre. (Mais pas par magie  )

Perd l'heure quand on le débranche. (Pile)


----------



## iShin (4 Mars 2008)

Si tu as un de ses p'tit frères en état je suis preneur


----------



## tantoillane (9 Mars 2008)

Sullix, :rose: :rose:

J'ai changé d'avis, je crois que je vais essayer de remettre le PM 7200 en fonctionnement, voilà que mon grand-père se met à l'informatique, il s'est inscrit à des cours gratuits dans sa ville (je trouve ça pas mal comme action). Il apprendra sûrement sur un PC, mais je me dis que s'il a un mac sous (OS 7 ou 8) il fera quand même le rapprochement entre les deux (il y a peu de différences en Office 98 pour mac et Office 2004 PC par exemple)

As-tu donc toujours une alimentation disponible ?

Merci bien

_edit : remarque, si tu as encore ton 7500, c'est un autre solution :rolleys: Ou te trouves tu ?_


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> (il y a peu de différences en Office 98 pour mac et Office 2004 PC par exemple)



Oh si, Antoine, il y en a une, et pas anecdotique, une de taille : le premier existe, le second non !   

Pour info, les correspondances entre les suites Office  PC et Mac :

Office 97 PC -> Office 98 Mac
Office 2000 PC -> Office 2001 Mac
Office XP PC -> Office v(X) Mac
Office 2003 PC -> Office 2004 Mac
Office 2007 PC -> Office 2008 Mac quoi que pour ces derniers, il n'y ait plus vraiment équivalence !

Ah, au fait : point de vue documents, il y a en théorie identité de format, et donc compatibilité intégrale d'Office 97 à Office 2004. Office 2007 à ses formats propres, Office 2008, je ne sais pas.


----------



## tantoillane (9 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh si, Antoine, il y en a une, et pas anecdotique, une de taille : le premier existe, le second non !
> 
> Pour info, les correspondances entre les suites Office  PC et Mac :
> 
> ...



Gna, ! Tu cherches la petite bête, que ça existe ou non, ç'est un détail  Disons qu'il y a _"peu"_ de différences entre office 98 Mac et office 2003 PC  . Par contre je ne savais pas que Office 2007 avait ses propres formats, mais je ne pense pas qu'ils soient déjà à Office 2007 en Touraine ...

Sympa le récapitulatif ! C'est amusant de voir que Microsoft met toujours pile poil un an de plus pour la suite Mac, que la suite PC !

Merci


----------



## SulliX (10 Mars 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> Sullix, :rose: :rose:
> 
> J'ai changé d'avis, je crois que je vais essayer de remettre le PM 7200 en fonctionnement, voilà que mon grand-père se met à l'informatique, il s'est inscrit à des cours gratuits dans sa ville (je trouve ça pas mal comme action). Il apprendra sûrement sur un PC, mais je me dis que s'il a un mac sous (OS 7 ou 8) il fera quand même le rapprochement entre les deux (il y a peu de différences en Office 98 pour mac et Office 2004 PC par exemple)
> 
> ...



Toujours dispo, oui, sur le 77 ou sur Roissy CDG.
Je peux même te faire une config a peu près complète...
MP moi pour les détails


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (17 Mars 2008)

'soir...

Quand un iMac G3 à l'écran qui tremble de plus en plus (+ Lignes qui montent et qui descendent) => C'est que c'est bientôt la fin ?

Si c'est le cas, j'ai bientôt un iMac pour pièces à donner.

A celui qui à failli me l'acheter il n'y à pas longtemps : Tu as bien fait de ne pas


----------



## tantoillane (18 Mars 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> 'soir...
> 
> Quand un iMac G3 à l'écran qui tremble de plus en plus (+ Lignes qui montent et qui descendent) => C'est que c'est bientôt la fin ?
> 
> ...




Il n'y a pas une sortie vidéo sur cette machine ? _C'est une question je n'en sais rien_


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2008)

Si c'est un "slot-in", il y a une sortie VGA à l'arrière de la machine !


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> Il n'y a pas une sortie vidéo sur cette machine ? _C'est une question je n'en sais rien_



Sur certains iMac DV oui (pas sur le 350).


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si c'est un "slot-in", il y a une sortie VGA à l'arrière de la machine !





melaure a dit:


> Sur certains iMac DV oui (pas sur le 350).



Ah, tiens, oui, tous les iMac "slot-in" l'ont ... sauf les 350 Mhz


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, tiens, oui, tous les iMac "slot-in" l'ont ... sauf les 350 Mhz



Oui pour la gamme sortie en Octobre 1999, il y a avait une 350 et un 400 et seul ce dernier a une sortie VGA. Le 350 est aussi privé de ports Firewire.

Ensuite sur la gamme de juillet 2000, il y a 4 modèles (350, 400, 450, 500), et le 350 est encore dépourvu de sortie VGA. Le 350 est aussi privé de ports Firewire.

Les 350 sont des entrées de gamme dépouillés au max 

Dans les gammes suivantes, ils sont tous équipés.


----------



## ramchamcham (22 Mars 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> 'soir...
> 
> Quand un iMac G3 à l'écran qui tremble de plus en plus (+ Lignes qui montent et qui descendent) => C'est que c'est bientôt la fin ?
> 
> Si c'est le cas, j'ai bientôt un iMac pour pièces à donner.




Est ce toujours d'actualité?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Mars 2008)

Les tremblements ? Oui, tant que le mac n'est pas chaud.
L'offre ? Non, il est réservé.  Désolé


----------



## ramchamcham (22 Mars 2008)

ok, merci quand même.

sinon je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait une palourde 466 SE en ruine mais carte mère qui tourne ????


----------



## Oracle (2 Avril 2008)

Je dois faire le ménage dans tout ce que j'ai chez moi, j'aurai peut être des choses à refiler


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (3 Avril 2008)

Hello !
encore récupéré (cadeau!) un imac G3 600Mhz Cd-rw, DD de 40Go,
mais programé sous 9.2.2 à s'éteindre tout les jours après 19h30,
je me souviens plus ou on dé-programe celà ?
merçi des conseils,

PS: toujours impossible de chercher dans le forum; fonction inopérante... 

patrick​


----------



## Berthold (3 Avril 2008)

Regarde dans les tableaux de bord. Par contre, lequel, &#8230; ?


----------



## Invité (3 Avril 2008)

Economies d'énergie !


----------



## Vivid (4 Avril 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Economies d'énergie !



En prime, beaucoup plus perfectionner que sous X


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (4 Avril 2008)

Hello,

après six ou sept redémarrage (batterie HS,une barette 64Mo aussi...) 
j'ai pu accèder au réglages économies d'énergie pour annuler ce réglage;

dans mon gros village on me vend cette batterie 18 euros;
ou trouver mieux ? (il m'en faut deux)
de plus cet imac est curieux, il correspond pas aux modèles recensés par mactracker;
imac DV an 2000, mais avec processeur 600Mhz, DD de 40 go et un graveur interne de Cd-rw une carte Ati rage Ultra 128,couleur externe graphite,

bref, on devrait pouvoir faire tourner (un peu) Imovie ?
avec plus de ram bien sûr!
la bécane est destinée provisoirement au photo club ou j'agrandis mes argentiques
et je vais y installer panther et Toshop elements pour initier les habitués (quinquas et plus comme moi!) au bonheur de la retouche numérique,
si dons de barette de ram (256) nous sommes preneurs, 
cordialement,
patrickJJ​


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2008)

Pour Panther sur cette machine, mieux vaudrait prévoir 384 ou 512 Mo de Ram !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2008)

Bon, d'accord, c'est pas un Mac, mais c'est un don quand même. Je donne à qui le veut un Palm m105 (sous Palm OS 3.5) et sa base (série DB9, mais avec un adaptateur USB série Keyspan USA 19H ou assimilé*, et PAlm Desktop 4.2.1, ça fonctionne parfaitement sous MAc OS X).

(*) : Par contre, cet adaptateur n'est pas fourni.


----------



## tantoillane (6 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, d'accord, c'est pas un Mac, mais c'est un don quand même. Je donne à qui le veut un Palm m105 (sous Palm OS 3.5) et sa base (série DB9, mais avec un adaptateur USB série Keyspan USA 19H ou assimilé*, et PAlm Desktop 4.2.1, ça fonctionne parfaitement sous MAc OS X).
> 
> (*) : Par contre, cet adaptateur n'est pas fourni.




Malgré son côté dérisoire (RAM 8 Mo, ROM 2 Mo, écran 160*160, processeur 16 Mhz) ça reste un cadeau sympathique. Par contre j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a pas de prise DB9 sur nos macs.

edit : j'ai réfléchit : en fait tu m'avais déjà fait la leçon : pour les macs c'est soit un adaptateur USB comme celui que tu mets dans ton messsage, soit un adaptateur DB9/Mini DIN 8, comme celui de la TI ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> edit : j'ai réfléchit : en fait tu m'avais déjà fait la leçon : pour les macs c'est soit un adaptateur USB comme celui que tu mets dans ton messsage, soit un adaptateur DB9/Mini DIN 8, comme celui de la TI ...



*Un peu*, comme celui de la TI, mais celui de la TI ne marche pas avec un Palm (manque des broches).

Pour le côté "dérisoire", là, non, rien de dérisoire, sachant que ça n'est pas un PDA multimedia, je n'avais jamais réussi à remplir les 4 Mo de mon IIIx à plus de 75% malgré une ludothèque conséquente à bord, et sur le m105, c'est le double de mémoire pour les mêmes capacités logicielles, donc, pour le remplir, va falloir faire fort. Pour bien te donner une idée, le Sony Clié que j'utilise maintenant n'a pas plus de mémoire intégrée, et il est lui multimedia (mais bon, d'accord, la carte amovible de 128 Mo de mémoire flash est indispensable pour les données multimedia, c'est vrai).

Quant aux 16 Mhz, ils suffisent amplement pour les applis de gestion, et pour les jeux, il est facile de l'overclocker à 32 Mhz (comme ça se fait par logiciel, on peut n'overclocker que les applications qui en ont besoin, et pas les autres, ce qui limite la surconsommation engendrée par l'overclock).

Non, le seul reproche que je fais au m105, c'est l'écran, plus petit que ceux des Palm III et V (50 mm x 50 mm contre 60 mm x 60 mm sur les deux autres) , mais de même résolution quand même (et tu sais, une réso de 160x160 sur un écran de 5 cm de côté, c'est déjà pas mal) !


----------



## tantoillane (6 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> *Un peu*, comme celui de la TI, mais celui de la TI ne marche pas avec un Palm (manque des broches).


Oui, j'avais vu ça. Imagine ma frayeur quand j'ai vu qu'il n'y avait qu'une dizaine de broches  



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour le côté "dérisoire", là, non, rien de dérisoire, sachant que ça n'est pas un PDA multimedia, je n'avais jamais réussi à remplir les 4 Mo de mon IIIx à plus de 75% malgré une ludothèque conséquente à bord, et sur le m105, c'est le double de mémoire pour les mêmes capacités logicielles, donc, pour le remplir, va falloir faire fort. Pour bien te donner une idée, le Sony Clié que j'utilise maintenant n'a pas plus de mémoire intégrée, et il est lui multimedia (mais bon, d'accord, la carte amovible de 128 Mo de mémoire flash est indispensable pour les données multimedia, c'est vrai).
> 
> Quant aux 16 Mhz, ils suffisent amplement pour les applis de gestion, et pour les jeux, il est facile de l'overclocker à 32 Mhz (comme ça se fait par logiciel, on peut n'overclocker que les applications qui en ont besoin, et pas les autres, ce qui limite la surconsommation engendrée par l'overclock).


Oui, en fait quand je disais ça c'était surtout par rapport au multimédia (8 Mo, ça fait deux mp3 qu'il ne lit pas d'ailleurs, donc le problème se pose pas)  



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, le seul reproche que je fais au m105, c'est l'écran, plus petit que ceux des Palm III et V (50 mm x 50 mm contre 60 mm x 60 mm sur les deux autres) , mais de même résolution quand même (et tu sais, une réso de 160x160 sur un écran de 5 cm de côté, c'est déjà pas mal) !


Ca fait un peu plus que la résolution de l'iPod nano, j'ai du mal à me rendre compte ... 

Tiens : question totalement anodine : la connexion Palm m105 => PDQ fonctionne par l'IrDa ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> Tiens : question totalement anodine : la connexion Palm m105 => PDQ fonctionne par l'IrDa ?



A priori,  oui, il est possible sur le m105 de réaliser des hotsync par IrDa. Toutefois, je n'ai pas essayé, vu que je le synchronise sur mon PM G4.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (7 Avril 2008)

bonjour,
un réparateur agréé camif m'as commandé deux batterie interne Imac pour 20 euros  
sinon, peut-on intervertir sur les mêmes modèles d'imac la carte processeur ?
le 600Mhz a un tube vidéo fatigué; 
réglages contrastes et lumière à fond !
et j'aimerais pouvoir installer son processeur sur un autre Imac plus frais,
possible ?
facile ?
ou difficile ?
merçi pour vos réponses,
patrickJJ

​


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> bonjour,
> un réparateur agréé camif m'as commandé deux batterie interne Imac pour 20 euros
> sinon, peut-on intervertir sur les mêmes modèles d'imac la carte processeur ?
> le 600Mhz a un tube vidéo fatigué;
> ...



En fait, pour ce que j'en sais, ça dépend des modèles : certains peuvent interchanger leurs cartes mères, mais pas tous, je crois. Il y a quelques spécialistes de la question par ici, patiente un peu, ils vont bien finir par passer ! 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, d'accord, c'est pas un Mac, mais c'est un don quand même. Je donne à qui le veut un Palm m105 (sous Palm OS 3.5) et sa base (série DB9, mais avec un adaptateur USB série Keyspan USA 19H ou assimilé*, et PAlm Desktop 4.2.1, ça fonctionne parfaitement sous MAc OS X).
> 
> (*) : Par contre, cet adaptateur n'est pas fourni.



Ça y est, il a été réservé par MP, donc, inutile de continuer à m'en adresser d'autres


----------



## poupette83 (8 Avril 2008)

DONNE MAC  POWER 7100/66 avec CD  - système 7.6
DD 500 Mo - RAM 56 Mo - quelques logiciels installés
il fonctionne très bien
A réserver, dans le var - près Toulon


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (8 Avril 2008)

Hello,
mes trois imac modèle 5521 sont tous trés diffèrents;
un assemblé en chine, un autre au royaume uni et le dernier en république tchèque,
dès que je les aurai mieux identifiés je reviendrai poser la question de l'échange de la carte processeur,
a bientôt,
patrick​


----------



## kertruc (9 Avril 2008)

Bonjour

Si quelqu'un a un lecteur Syquest qui prend la poussière... je suis preneur.

Merci


----------



## melaure (9 Avril 2008)

kertruc a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Si quelqu'un a un lecteur Syquest qui prend la poussière... je suis preneur.
> 
> Merci



Bien tenté, mais ... non !


----------



## Oracle (9 Avril 2008)

Si jamais je ne parviens pas à remonter mon Quadra, j'aurais un SyQuest interne à donner ;-)


----------



## Amok (9 Avril 2008)

kertruc a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Si quelqu'un a un lecteur Syquest qui prend la poussière... je suis preneur.
> 
> Merci



Dès que j'ai 5 mns, je vais mater à la cave. Il me semble que j'ai ca. 
J'en profiterai pour faire le tour du matos qui ne sert à rien et poster ici.


----------



## melaure (9 Avril 2008)

En plus il n'a même pas précisé le format. 5"1/4 ou 3"5 ? 

Si c'est 5" 1/4, c'est du 44MO, du 88 Mo, du 200 Mo ?

Si c'est du 3"5, c'est du 105 Mo ou du 270 Mo ? Ou alors du format EZ en 135 ou 230 Mo ?

Et puis il y a le SyQuest SyJet 1.5 Go ...

Vraiment Kertruc je te croyais plus pointu


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (10 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai UNE cartouche syquest à donner,
mais quel capacité ?
trou de mémoire, :mouais:  :rose: 
réponse demain,
patrick​


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (23 Avril 2008)

bonjour à tous
soit deux *power book* : *145B* et *180* ayant des écrans qui n'affichent plus rien  ,
mais avec leurs alims,
plus une tour non identifiée mac (pas d'habillage),
je prend ou je laisse ?
merçi,
patrickJJ​


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2008)

La finalité m'échappe un peu, là, c'est un jeu ?  :mouais:


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (23 Avril 2008)

je poste trop vite, trop court, trop flou,
c'est un don de mac,
mais sont ils réparables ?
les powerbook en tout cas, 
l'UC est désossée et juste bonne pour les pièces:
disque dur, cd-rom, alim, carte mère, ram...
patrick​
Ah ! Alors, je vais fusionner ton topic dans le sujet dédié épinglé en tête de forum !


----------



## melaure (23 Avril 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai UNE cartouche syquest à donner,
> mais quel capacité ?
> trou de mémoire, :mouais:  :rose:
> ...



Et donc ?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (24 Avril 2008)

Hello !
j'ai ouvert le tiroir regardé la cartouche lu les infos et tout noté sur un papier? dans mon agenda ?
bref, perdus mes notes, et comme je poste d'un EPM à 1500 mètres de mon domicile
je vois pas d'ici les caractéristiques de cette p**** de cartouche,
mais promis, juré: si tu la veux Melaure, je l'enverrai,
patrick
PS: les *Powerbook sont HS*, il manque un DD, démarrent pas, en plus le proprio veut les vendre !!!
sujet clos...​


----------



## melaure (24 Avril 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Hello !
> je vois pas d'ici les caractéristiques de cette p**** de cartouche,
> mais promis, juré: si tu la veux Melaure, je l'enverrai,​



Vu qu'il y a au moins 10 modèles différents de cartouches Syquest, ce serait un sacré coup de chance que ce soit compatible avec mon lecteur, qui est un lecteur 3"5 avec des cartouche de 105 Mo.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (25 Avril 2008)

bonjour !
de mémoire (encore oublié de revoir cette cartouche) c'est une 128 mo,
tant pis,
je savais pas que Syquest c'était à ce point égaré dans les divers formats,
ce qui me fait penser aussi aux Zip ioméga...
Patrick​


----------



## patomac77 (1 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir, je me suis inscrit ce jor au Forum et découvre votre message en forme d'appel.
Je me disais précisément que des futurs contacts et annonces seront l'occasion de faire de la place...
Je n'arrive pas a me séparer de mon ancien matériel : SE, Classic, LCIII, et 6320, compris les Quicktake (le 100 avec une carte mémoire rare, et le plus ancien en forme de jumelle !) ainsi que les imprimantes qui les accompagnent (à aiguilles, en N&B en couleur -la série de Canon-Apple). Résultat de mes récoltes auprès d'amateurs, faute de pouvoir m'équiper de neuf (suis quand même arrivé à m'installer un G4 400 en X.4...).
Il faut que je regarde ce qui fonctionne réellement encore, faire le compte des programmes, et sauver quelques archives... bref faire l'inventaire et vous recontacter. Je suis en IdF (77) vallée de la Marne. Bien cordialement, Patrice


----------



## macinside (1 Mai 2008)

j'ai un iMac G3 DV 400 Mhz avec 256 mo de ram et dd de 10 go a échanger contre un petit billet de 20 euros (le tube est fatigué  ) a venir chercher sur marne la vallée


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Si quelqu'un a une carcasse de powermac G4 cube (s'il est grillé par exemple  ) à peu près en bon état, je suis preneur


----------



## Oracle (4 Mai 2008)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai un iMac G3 DV 400 Mhz avec 256 mo de ram et dd de 10 go a échanger contre un petit billet de 20 euros (le tube est fatigué  ) a venir chercher sur marne la vallée



Alors c'est une vente, pas un don


----------



## faresone (5 Mai 2008)

bonjour je suis un jeune fan de apple j'habite tunis et je voudrais tant avoir un mac devant moi mais voila ils coutent vraiment une fortune alors je me suis dis que je peux peut etre avoir de l'aide ici puisque ils ya des gens qui veulent donner des ordi mac ici
MERCI


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mai 2008)

faresone a dit:


> bonjour je suis un jeune fan de apple j'habite tunis et je voudrais tant avoir un mac devant moi mais voila ils coutent vraiment une fortune alors je me suis dis que je peux peut etre avoir de l'aide ici puisque ils ya des gens qui veulent donner des ordi mac ici
> MERCI


 

Bonjour et bienvenue à toi  

ici, c'est plutôt "don" de (vieux) macs, pas "demande"  

cela dit, pour 200 neuros maxi tu peux commencer à travailler sur un Mac, regarde un peu sur ebay (ou autre), un imac G3 ou un ibook G3 peuvent parfaitement faire l'affaire pour débuter... le tout est de savoir quelle en sera ton utilisation ! 

à +


----------



## faresone (5 Mai 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenue à toi
> 
> ici, c'est plutôt "don" de (vieux) macs, pas "demande"
> 
> ...


Merci a votre reponse , en fait il y a maintenant 1 an que j'ai commencer a suivre les nouvelle de apple et me raprocher un peu plus vers les mac . je vous cache pas que c'ete un coup de foudre pour moi . sur ebay je peux pas acheter car je suis en tunisie 
et 200 euro c'est mon salaire donc ......!


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mai 2008)

faresone a dit:


> Merci a votre reponse , en fait il y a maintenant 1 an que j'ai commencer a suivre les nouvelle de apple et me raprocher un peu plus vers les mac . je vous cache pas que c'ete un coup de foudre pour moi . sur ebay je peux pas acheter car je suis en tunisie
> et 200 euro c'est mon salaire donc ......!


 
bonne chance dans ce cas


----------



## SulliX (5 Mai 2008)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai un iMac G3 DV 400 Mhz avec 256 mo de ram et dd de 10 go a échanger contre un petit billet de 20 euros (le tube est fatigué  ) a venir chercher sur marne la vallée



Aller, comme je suis près de chez toi, je veux bien t'en débarraser. Mais je facture mon déplacement 20 euros


----------



## OrdinoMac (6 Mai 2008)

patomac77 a dit:


> Quicktake (le 100 avec une carte mémoire rare, et le plus ancien en forme de jumelle !)




Par curiosité, en quoi consiste cette carte de mémoire.  Je ne savais pas qu'il était possible d'ajouter une carte de mémoire sur Quicktake 100.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (7 Mai 2008)

bonjour,​ 
sur le Quicktake 150 la mémoire interne est assez limitée et inamovible :
16 images en définition maxi !
du 640x480 en milliers de couleurs,
http://www.collection-appareils.fr/appareils/html/apple.php
patrick JJ​


----------



## OrdinoMac (7 Mai 2008)

Oui jsutement le 100 a encore moins de mémoire; Ce doit être de l'ordre de 8 photos en "haute résolution", et les deux, 100 et 150, mais quelle est cette carte mémoire dont parle patomac77 ?
Ne s'agirait il pas d'un Quicktake 200 avec un smartmedia  ?


----------



## macinside (11 Mai 2008)

SulliX a dit:


> Aller, comme je suis près de chez toi, je veux bien t'en débarraser. Mais je facture mon déplacement 20 euros



finalement il finit dans un lot avec un beau imac flower ...


----------



## Oracle (11 Mai 2008)

Tube cathodique fatigué également ?


----------



## mp_ (25 Mai 2008)

Bonjour bonjour

Le soleil revient ce dimanche, et ça, ça fait plaisir.

J'en profite donc (faudra me dire le rapport ) pour annoncer que je donne un Performa 400 (aka LCII), avec son clavier, écran, souris, System 7 installé dessus (je sais pas encore lequel, je pense que je vais y coller un 7.1) ; le tout sur Le Mans (ou Paris si vous êtes patients).

Y'a des gens intéressés ? (je reste ouvert aux échanges  )


----------



## patomac77 (26 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir,
Sur mon QuickTake 200, j'ai bien une SmartMédia - première génération - incompatible avec les suivantes, coin coupée en sens inverse (paraît que c'est une question d'alimentation qui est totalement différente...?) elle a une capacité de "2MB", modèle Fuji. Introuvable ou presque. Les premiers modèles ont été conçus par Fuji pour Apple si je me souviens...
Je l'ai beucoup utilisé pour photographier des objet en gros plan, les résultats étaient très bons, et "légers" ! j'ai les cables et l'alim secteur (la conso d'énergie des accus - rechargeables - est importante...)
Patrice


----------



## patomac77 (26 Mai 2008)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Par curiosité, en quoi consiste cette carte de mémoire.  Je ne savais pas qu'il était possible d'ajouter une carte de mémoire sur Quicktake 100.





OrdinoMac a dit:


> Oui jsutement le 100 a encore moins de mémoire; Ce doit être de l'ordre de 8 photos en "haute résolution", et les deux, 100 et 150, mais quelle est cette carte mémoire dont parle patomac77 ?
> Ne s'agirait il pas d'un Quicktake 200 avec un smartmedia  ?



J'ai confondu 100 et 200 en efet, vous aviez deviné.
J'avais récupéré les 2 appareils :
Les "jumelles", le QuickTake 100, très limité mais si curieux.
Des machines qui valaient un prix fou à leur sortie !!!
Et le 200, dont je parle, dans un post que j'ai mal placé dans le fil de cet échange, avec la Smartmédia spéciale (ancienne génération) de 2MB.
Rustique, mais durant 2 ans j'anvoauis tous les lundis une image insolite à ma liste d'amis, L'Image Du Lundi : LIDL ! bien entendu.
Ils me disent par amitié sans doute, qu'il la regrette encore.
Mais je n'ai plus de port ADB - ou plutôt SERIE - en service pour le moment.
Le principe était ce travail un peu rétro, d'images simples et "légères" (rien à voir avec les monstres de pixels d'aujourd'hui !), d'objets bien piqués en gros plan... avec le coté fait à la main pour les copains ! P@toM@c


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2008)

patomac77 a dit:


> mais je n'ai plus de port ADB - ou plutôt SERIE - en service pour le moment.




Ça n'est pas irrémédiable ! <- clic


----------



## Gwen (26 Mai 2008)

patomac77 a dit:


> Les "jumelles", le QuickTake 100, très limité mais si curieux.



Le souci de cet appareil, c'est surtout que les images ne peuvent êtres relues par aucun logiciel actuel. Seul le Plugin de l'époque, marchant sous OS 9 permettait de décoder les photos


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (26 Mai 2008)

Salut !

Je sais, vous allez me dire qu'ici, c'est la section DONs, et non pas Recherche.... Mais j'ai quelque chose à proposer... mais pas forcément pour la personne qui à ce que je cherches 

Non non, le choix final me revenant, moi, je dis que ton post est équilibré et à donc sa place ici, donc, personne ne te dira le contraire 

*Ce que je cherche :*
Les deux câbles qu'il y à dans les iBook G3 Clamshell pour relier le disque dur 2,5" et le lecteur de CD... certains dirons les nappes  Elle devraient être orange. L'une est toute courte mais large, l'autre est plus longue, mais étroite. Celle du lecteur de CD est normalement collée le long de la face arrière du lecteur de CD. 

Note : Je cherche pas forcément ceux d'un iBook, ce que je cherche, c'est juste ce types de câbles. 

*Ce que je donne :* à qui pourra venir le chercher dans l'Aude (11) ou les villes proches de la limite de l'aude.

Un Macintosh II avec écran + clavier + souris. 
De mémoire, 2Mo de RAM et 16Mhz de vitesse de planage. 2 Lecteurs de disquette 800Ko interne, fonctionnels.
Je suis incapable de dire si la carte graphique est en couleurs. Mais l'écran, lui est en niveau de gris. (Mieux que le simple blanc et noir  )
Le disque dur.... Pff... faut voir : Le Mac démarre, mais tant qu'il n'a pas rammé dans le vide pendant 1/4 d'heure, ça lance pas le système qui est sur le disque dur. (Pas de souci par disquettes, mais même une fois démarré, pas de disque dur interne)
Je dois prochainement essayer de le faire démarrer avec le HDD de mon Classic II, qui lui tourne à vermeille. S'il s'avère que mon Classic n'embête pas pour démarré sur le disque dur actuellement dans le MII, j'inverse, et j'installe un système sur le MII avant d'organiser le RDV pour le don. 

+ Image Writer II (imprimante matricielle)
Fonctionnelle mais sans cartouche. 
Elle est capable d'imprimer sur du A4 classique, mais c'est du feuille à feuille et il faut alimenter à la main.
Si non, elle prend le A4 en rouleau ou accordéon, avec les petits trous sur les cotés, qu'il faut détacher après avoir imprimé. 

+ Tous les câbles qu'il faut pour faire tourner tout ça. 

Si je fournis des disquettes (donc si je peux mette un disque dur fonctionnel dans le MII) , ça ne sera pas des originales, et ça sera des 1,22Mo modifiées en 800 Ko. 


Voilà Voilà 


Merci à tous


----------



## patomac77 (29 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça n'est pas irrémédiable ! <- clic



Merci de l'info, je savais pas du tout que ça existait ça !
dommage un peu cher, mais indispensable si on veut que ce soit remédiable
pour refaire des photos... formidables avec les vieux APN marrants.
P@tom@cc


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2008)

patomac77 a dit:


> Merci de l'info, je savais pas du tout que ça existait ça !
> dommage un peu cher, mais indispensable si on veut que ce soit remédiable
> pour refaire des photos... formidables avec les vieux APN marrants.
> P@tom@cc



Personnellement, j'ai utilisé son équivalent avec connectique "PC" pendant quatre ans, pour synchroniser mon vieux Palm IIIx avec Entourage sur mon Mac, ce qui constitue une des applications les plus exigeantes qu'on puisse confier à ce type d'appareil, et ça a parfaitement fonctionné (ça fonctionne encore, d'ailleurs, sur le Mac de ma fille à qui j'ai donné le tout, Palm et adaptateur lorsque je me suis un peu modernisé de ce point de vue) tout ce temps. 

A noter qu'il existe (existait ?) aussi l'adaptateur ADB/USB.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (1 Juin 2008)

MAJ : 

J'ai trouvé les deux câbles que je cherchait. 
Il me reste toujours le Macintosh II sur les bras. (Dans le coffre de ma voiture exactement.)

Pour le disque dur..... il suffit de lui en trouver un qui marche. Je fourni les câbles four le faire tourner. 
Il y à effectivement 2 Mo de ram.
Toujours 2 lecteur de disquettes 800Ko fonctionnels. 
Toujours avec clavier+souris+écran+"imprimante". 

J'élargis la zone de livraison : 11, 34, 81, 31, 66 (Hors zone accessibles uniquement par des petites routes montagneuse)

Qui veut ?


----------



## OrdinoMac (1 Juin 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> MAJ :
> 
> J'ai trouvé les deux câbles que je cherchait.
> Il me reste toujours le Macintosh II sur les bras. (Dans le coffre de ma voiture exactement.)
> ...



S'il ne trouve refuge chez personne et si il n'y a pas urgence, je veux bien le recueillir. Dans le  34 ou le 11.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (1 Juin 2008)

Ça serais pour quand ? (le RDV)

C'est juste qu'il est dans le coffre de ma voiture.... De temps en temps, je roule (mais je suis un conducteur doux  ). Le reste du temps, la voiture dors dans un garage.


----------



## Jourdain (15 Juin 2008)

Une merveille, ce fil. 

J'aurai sans doute une barre de mémoire de 64 Mo à donner et peut-être d'autres trucs. Il faut d'abord que je fasse le tri. 

À partir de maintenant, j'arrête de donner tout et n'importe quoi à n'importe qui. Ce sera toujours pour MacGé


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Juin 2008)

Jourdain a dit:


> Une merveille, ce fil.
> 
> J'aurai sans doute une barre de mémoire de 64 Mo à donner et peut-être d'autres trucs. Il faut d'abord que je fasse le tri.
> 
> À partir de maintenant, j'arrête de donner tout et n'importe quoi à n'importe qui. Ce sera toujours pour MacGé



Bienvenue chez les collectionneurs alors 

Quant à moi, j'ai toujours l'ensemble Macinotsh II+Ecran niveau de gris,Image Writer dans le coffre de ma voiture. 

Tout fonctionnel, sauf qu'il manque un disque dur fonctionnel sur le MII.


----------



## Jourdain (16 Juin 2008)

Moi aussi, j'ai mon classic II, mais je le garde parce que c'est le premier, et il fonctionne parfaitement avec ses 2 Mo 

C'est le plus beau du monde


----------



## annamaria (18 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

je me pose la question de comment me débarrasser d'un vieux Imac G3 qui peut être marche encore à condition de lui dédier du temps et de l'effort...

Y-a-t-il des braves gens qui viendraient le chercher chez moi à Paris ? 

Connaissez vous des assos, des magasins... intéressé par le recyclage ? 

Merci


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2008)

Vas voir ici 



Vi, à tel point d'ailleurs que je vais fusionner les deux sujets ! &#8230; plus tard &#8230; incident technique :rose:


----------



## tantoillane (22 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Une petite liste de chose a donner sur mon site dans la catégorie Mac => don/échange. _Je dois avouer que pami tout cela il y a un DD et un lecteur qui appartenaient à FdeB et dont je me suis bien servi, mais qui ne me servent maintenant plus.

_@+


----------



## Ludo67 (24 Juin 2008)

*Je donne:*

- Une prise SCSI pour imprimante,
- 2 câble d'alimentation d'écran,
- Un lecteur disquette interne (un peu amoché)
- 1 Zip de 100 Mo ! 
- Une carte son pour PC ^^ ( texas instrument)


*Je cherche:*

- Un mac Plus
- Un powerbook 100



*Région:*

- Alsace, 
- Obernai, 
- Erstein, 
- et alentours.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Juillet 2008)

Toujours Mon Macintosh II + écran niveaux de gris + Clavier + Souris + Image Writer dans un garage.

Il manque un disque dur SCSI et c'est repartie !


(Aude et alentours)


----------



## momo-fr (8 Juillet 2008)

Je donne sur Bordeaux (pas d'envoi) le matos suivant :

- *Macintosh Plus *4 mo de ram (écran N&B) avec DD externe de 40 mo (d2Mac - Scsii), en parfait état de marche, pas de disquette système, le DD contient un système 6 + Ragtime 3.2, avec clavier et souris "antique".

- *Macintosh LC* (boîte à pizza) avec écran 13' N&B + lecteur Zip 100 avec bloc alim. Ce mac à démarré mais depuis le DD tourne en boucle sans redémarrage possible. L'écran marche, le lecteur Zip aussi. Aucune idée de la ram, le dd doit être un 40 mo.

Je garde le tout jusqu'au 15 août, après ça part à la benne (désolé).

Si vous passez dans le coin pour récupérer -> courriel en MP SVP.

Je ne serais pas là du 4 au 15 août.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (10 Juillet 2008)

Hello,
plutôt que de tout balancer à la benne fait un don à : emmaüs, le secours populaire,
des centres aérés qui n'ont pas assez de subventions, des écoles ,ou dans un dépot vente etc.
suivant tes opinions,
mais dommage de jeter du matos mac 
Patrick


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Juillet 2008)

Oui... mais il faut que ça soit vraiment en état de marche : Tout le monde n'est plus qualifié pour faire fonctionner ces vieux coucous, et ceux qui le sont on souvent peux de temps.

... alors quand on connais rien au mac, accueillir un vieux Mac, le réparer, trouver les applications et l'utiliser tous les jours.... merci bien. 

D'autant que les enfants de nos jours on souvent un ordi à la maison, et quand ils voient "ça"...
Puis ils sont exigeants : Il leur faut Internet, MSN à partir de 9 ans, des jeux ... ect.

Ben.... ils font un peut la tête.

(Je parle avant les G3)
Mais je reconnais tout à fait que c'est dommage de jeter du Mac. 
car Robusta Inside. 


Avis personnel, peut-être sans fondement.


----------



## melaure (10 Juillet 2008)

Je ne serais pas contre un petit Mac+, mais c'est mon amie qui va m'achever ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je ne serais pas contre un petit Mac+



Oui, hein ! Ça se mange sans faim, ça ! :rateau:


----------



## melaure (10 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, hein ! Ça se mange sans faim, ça ! :rateau:



C'est sur  Avec un petit CD-300 en dessert !


----------



## momo-fr (10 Juillet 2008)

Effectivement pour ce qui est en état de "marche" ça peut aller chez Emmaüs mais en "panne" il me sera sans doute refusé (surtout un Mac)... ça finira par là avant de passer à la déchetterie qui est sur le retour d'Emmaüs...  

Nota : j'aurais 180 m2 de maison je garderais (comme pas mal de choses d'ailleurs)... mais avec 86 m2 ont fait des choix.


----------



## melaure (10 Juillet 2008)

momo-fr a dit:


> Effectivement pour ce qui est en état de "marche" ça peut aller chez Emmaüs mais en "panne" il me sera sans doute refusé (surtout un Mac)... ça finira par là avant de passer à la déchetterie qui est sur le retour d'Emmaüs...
> 
> Nota : j'aurais 180 m2 de maison je garderais (comme pas mal de choses d'ailleurs)... mais avec 86 m2 ont fait des choix.



Si tu déposes discrêtement le Mac+ dans mon garage, je ferais comme si j'avais rien vu. Un jour j'irais faire le tri avec mon amie, et je dirais : "Oh un Mac+, je l'avais complêtement oublié celui là !"   

Mais sérieux s'il marche ce serait vraiment dommage de le jeter ...


----------



## OrdinoMac (10 Juillet 2008)

momo-fr a dit:


> Effectivement pour ce qui est en état de "marche" ça peut aller chez Emmaüs mais en "panne" il me sera sans doute refusé (surtout un Mac)... ça finira par là avant de passer à la déchetterie qui est sur le retour d'Emmaüs...


L'Emmaüs  que je connais un mac, ça fini à la benne qu'il soit fonctionnel ou pas


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Juillet 2008)

quelle honte !

(Dis moi, ordinomac, tant que je t'ai sous la main... Le Macintosh II ? )


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Juillet 2008)

Bon... puisque OrdinoMac ne semble plus intéressé par mon Macintosh II, je cherche quelqu'un qui pourrais faire le don d'un disque dur SCSI (fonctionnel serais le mieux) que je pourrais mettre dedans. 

Ensuite, je mettrais l'ordinateur dans une école ou les enfants sont trop petits pour être exigeants, et vogue la galère. 


Merci.

PS : J'ai les câbles pour le brancher.


----------



## mp_ (14 Juillet 2008)

J'ai 2 40 Mo SCSI en rab ... Ainsi qu'un Performa 400 complet (écran, clavier, souris). Kinenveut ?


----------



## tantoillane (17 Juillet 2008)

j'ai des disques durs scsi aussi, voir mon site  

( j'écris depuis l'ipod en angleterre sur un hotspot gratuit, je ne me débrouille pas encore très bienavec  le clavier)


----------



## rhodmac (17 Juillet 2008)

bonjour à tous, et merci à ceux qui propose du matos.

j'ai déjà pas mal de mac (20/25), mais je recherche toujours pour ma collection et sauvegarde, quelques micros

Mac 128 (je rêve)
Apple III (je rêve)
Lisa (je rêve) (+ profile)
Quadra 840av
iMac G3 SE Graphite
iMac G3 Dalmatian
iMac G3 Orange, citron
iBook coquille (tous coloris)
Powerbook (comme 140 145 150 160 165c 170 180c 520c...)
Powerbook Bebop
Powerbook Duo 210 230 2800cs
TAM / Spartacus (je rêve)
IIgs (même si j'en ai déjà un)
Classic Couleur (même si j'en ai déjà un)
Classic Couleur II
vous pouvez me proposer d'autres modèles, ainsi que d'autres vieux micros (hors standardisation pc/mac, comme atari/thomson/commodore/ etc etc)

Votre matériel sera bien traité, nettoyer, réviser, et bien stocker
il ne sera pas revendu !! il pourra être aussi donner à une association loi 1901
pour sauvegarde du patrimoine informatique

je participe demain aux infoticaires 2008, vous pouvez voir des comptes rendus des éditions 2006 et 2007 là http://www.rhod.fr/dossiers.html

NE JETEZ PAS VOS VIEUX MACS, ils valent mieux, j'ai encore il y a 5/6 semaine
un Mac G3 blanc/bleu de la déchetterie, je suis arrivé à temps 

mon site
http://www.rhod.fr/
mes micros
http://www.rhod.fr/ordinateurs.html (pas tous listés)

par avance, merci
JC


----------



## momo-fr (19 Juillet 2008)

Avec le Mac Plus et le LC j'ajoute une sacoche (prévue pour transporter Mac Plus avec le clavier) remplie de câbles divers (scsii, usb, FW, alim, adb réseau + de 10 m) connecteur adb 1 vers 3, bloc Friendly + modem ?, lecteur de disquette externe (broche inconnue), cache lecteur Zip pour G3 Blanc/bleu, DD 40 mo SCSII je suppose, plusieur barettes de mémoire, souris ADB + USB et une souris sans fil Taïwanaise et encore plein de truc bizaroïdes...

Je pars le 2 août vers l'Aveyron (transport possible) et ensuite je serais dans les pyrénées vers Bagnères de Bigorre (transport possible).

Si vous êtes intéressé et habitez dans ces coins contact en MP... au retour -> Emmaüs -> déchetterie.


----------



## mp_ (19 Juillet 2008)

rhodmac a dit:


> bonjour à tous, et merci à ceux qui propose du matos.
> 
> j'ai déjà pas mal de mac (20/25), mais je recherche toujours pour ma collection et sauvegarde, quelques micros
> 
> ...



Salut, 

j'ai un iMac G3 333 Mandarine. Assez capricieux pour démarrer (des fois il ne répond pas quand je tente de l'allumer, des fois il s'allume sans problèmes), il trône sur mon bureau, mais je ne m'en sers pas (j'utilise plutôt mon iMac DV SE, mais lui, je le garde jalousement ; récupéré dans une benne moi aussi  ). Plutôt qu'il prenne la poussière, je préfère le refiler à un collectionneur 

Livré complet avec ses CDs de restauration.

Et si tu veux, j'ai toujours ce Performa 400 qui m'encombre assez lui aussi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)

Je suis interessé par le g3 mandarine tu es d'ou ? 
Envoi possible ? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Juillet 2008)

Moi aussi intéréssé par l'iMac , j'habite en bretagne, vous êtes d'où ?


----------



## iCed (19 Juillet 2008)

Je cède à qui le voudra (à venir récupérer [75]) un Macintosh Performa 6200 (Unité centrale + écran + clavier + souris).

Mac OS 8.6 installé (je ne suis pas sûr de disposer encore des CD d'installation&#8230

J'ai également l'imprimante Apple (ouai ouai, de la marque Apple, avec la petite pomme multicolore et tout) qui allait avec&#8230; en revanche ce n'est pas dit qu'il y ait toute la connectique et qu'elle fonctionne toujours (c'est juste un bel objet quoi&#8230 :love:

---
Me contacter par MP


----------



## Mactoubeau (19 Juillet 2008)

momo-fr a dit:


> Si vous êtes intéressé et habitez dans ces coins contact en MP... au retour -> Emmaüs -> déchetterie.



ça me brise le coeur de voir déchetterie :mouais:

Il existe un réseau de dons en recours http://fr.freecycle.org/

il aura bien quelqu'un d'intéressé dans l'un des groupes


----------



## melaure (19 Juillet 2008)

Le Mac+ a été le premier Mac que j'ai utilisé. En plus il est en housse de transport, c'est plutôt sympa ... 

Mais bon je ne passe pas dans ce coin, c'est bien trop loin ...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Juillet 2008)

mp_ a dit:


> Et si tu veux, j'ai toujours ce Performa 400 qui m'encombre assez lui aussi



Peut-être devais-tu lire tes messages privés pour faire de la place sur ton bureau ;-)

Je suis intéressé par le Performa 400 et aussi un disque dur que tu me proposais plus haut  


Mais il faut que tu me dises où tu es ou alors si tu est prêt à l'envoyer par la poste. 


Cordialement.


----------



## magicPDF (20 Juillet 2008)

J'ai un Mac Classic 2 fonctionnel (bien que bruyant : le disque "siffle" un peu au démarrage) avec souris et clavier pour qui viendra le chercher à Avignon.


----------



## iCed (20 Juillet 2008)

iCed a dit:


> Je cède à qui le voudra (à venir récupérer [75]) un Macintosh Performa *6320* (Unité centrale + écran + clavier + souris).
> 
> Mac OS 8.6 installé (je ne suis pas sûr de disposer encore des CD d'installation&#8230
> 
> ...





EDIT : il s'agit d'un Performa 6320 et non 6200 comme écrit initialement. (Je n'ai pas réussi à éditer le précédent message, désolé&#8230


----------



## mp_ (20 Juillet 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Peut-être devais-tu lire tes messages privés pour faire de la place sur ton bureau ;-)
> 
> Je suis intéressé par le Performa 400 et aussi un disque dur que tu me proposais plus haut
> 
> ...



Ah oui, oups ...  J'ai mal configuré mon profil, je suis habitué à recevoir un mail quand je reçois un message privé 

Pour ce qui est de l'iMac, je ^réfère attendre la réponse de Rhodmac ; mais sachez que je n'envoie pas par la Poste, que je suis sur le Mans, mais que des fois je suis également sur Paris, voilà


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Juillet 2008)

mp_ a dit:


> Ah oui, oups ...  J'ai mal configuré mon profil, je suis habitué à recevoir un mail quand je reçois un message privé



Pas grave, tu es tout pardonné


----------



## momo-fr (28 Juillet 2008)

Bon, mon matos à trouvé preneur sur Bordeaux... désolé.


----------



## Oracle (19 Août 2008)

J'ai commencé à faire le tri dans mes vieux Macintosh et j'ignore pourquoi, une bonne moitié ne fonctionnent plus, alors qu'ils fonctionnaient impec' il y a 3 ans... :mouais:

Je referais une liste plus précise ce week-end, au cas où certains soient intéressés par des ordinateurs "pour pièces" ou plutôt "à réparer" car je suis sûr qu'ils n'ont rien... très étrange.


----------



## OrdinoMac (19 Août 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> quelle honte !
> 
> (Dis moi, ordinomac, tant que je t'ai sous la main... Le Macintosh II ? )


Désolé Larry,  j'avais squizzé ce message. 
Ma passion pour les macs devient trop envahissante, aux dires de mon entourage, je passe donc la main pour ce vénérable Mac II.
Merci quand même, en éspérant qu'il trouvera un refuge ...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Août 2008)

Larry ? C'est qui celui là ?   

Bon... alors....

 qui à un disque dur SCSI FONCTIONNEL ?  et pourrais me l'envoyer par la poste ?
(10 à 30 Mb seraient suffisant, j'ai bien dis mégabyte. )

Je rembourse les frais d'envoi. 

(Note, je suis à Narbonne, mais à partir du 30/08, je serais sur le montpelliérain. Si ça peut éviter des frais postaux )

Après ça, quand j'aurais enfin réussis à mettre un HDD dans cet ordi, je pourrais enfin le donner à quelqu'un qui en voudra (vous pouvez déjà vous manifester) en plein état de marche. 


Merci


----------



## OrdinoMac (20 Août 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Larry ? C'est qui celui là ?




Désolé Leyry, depuis que je parcours ce forum j'ai toujours lu Larry


----------



## melaure (20 Août 2008)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Désolé Leyry, depuis que je parcours ce forum j'ai toujours lu Larry



Oui Larry Laffer, c'est bien lui, le vrai héro de Leisure Suit Larry 

Tu ne savais pas ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Août 2008)

Edit : J'ai besoin de savoir,  sur les Macintosh II, c'est un 50 broches ou un 68 broches qu'il faut mettre comme disque dur par le connecteur interne ?

Merci


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Août 2008)

Quelque chose qui n'a rien à faire là : 

Quand est-ce que le prix des eMac va arrêter de baisser ????!!

Et à quel prix ?! 

J'aimerais pouvoir le revendre un jour, le mien !
Il est peut-être bruyant, mais c'est un monument de fiabilité et de fidélité !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Edit : J'ai besoin de savoir,  sur les Macintosh II, c'est un 50 broches ou un 68 broches qu'il faut mettre comme disque dur par le connecteur interne ?
> 
> Merci



50 broches !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Quelque chose qui n'a rien à faire là :
> 
> Quand est-ce que le prix des eMac va arrêter de baisser ????!!
> 
> ...


C'est vrai qu'ils sont bas les prix , je te le rachète 100


----------



## kertruc (22 Août 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Quelque chose qui n'a rien à faire là :
> 
> Quand est-ce que le prix des eMac va arrêter de baisser ????!!
> 
> ...



Ce sont de bonnes machines, mais considérées comme des antiquités... et elles n'ont pas le charme des iMacs G3.

Mais j'en ai eu un et c'est vrai que c'est une bonne machine. Idéale pour les établissements scolaires.

D'ailleurs, ça manque au catalogue Apple une machine tout en un pas cher (600) pour l'éducation...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Août 2008)

Merci pascal !!! 

(Arrête de me rendre service, je ne peux plus te donner des cdb !!   )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, ça manque au catalogue Apple une machine tout en un pas cher (600&#8364 pour l'éducation...



Ca c'est bien vrai mais le macmini , il se situe ou dans ce cas ?


----------



## melaure (23 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ca c'est bien vrai mais le macmini , il se situe ou dans ce cas ?



à 400 euros !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

Non trop cher 
400 roupies ?


----------



## alx83 (23 Août 2008)

Donne UC+monit+Disk+accessoires Apple 2GS

à retirer sur Cannes (06) avant le 25/08/08
06.74.84.02.64

possibilité IIFX (boîtier II) si j'ai fini le transfert de données.
possibilité transport sur Montpellier

Alex


Sympa, mais il y a un topic spécialement dédié pour ça. J'y fusionne ton post


----------



## kertruc (23 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ca c'est bien vrai mais le macmini , il se situe ou dans ce cas ?



Relis mon post : je parle d'une machine "tout en un".

Tu serais pas un peu du genre assis au fond de la classe à côté du radiateur toi ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

Oui mais je parle du prix moi 
500-600 y'a aucun interet a prendre un macmini dans ce cas


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (25 Août 2008)

dans les grandes surfaces à coté des mini eeePc à 299 euros !
vu semaine dernière en achetant une clée Usb 8 Go chez L******,
patrick


----------



## tantoillane (27 Août 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je sais bien que ce n'est pas la coutume, mais si une batterie pour PB G3 encombrait chez quelqu'un elle me serait bien utile. Je n'ai pas besoin d'autonomie, juste que la batterie tienne un tout petit peu pour ne pas perdre tous les réglages à chaque fois que je débranche. En effet je dois chaque fois relancer Xpostfacto pour booter sur OS X, car il "oublie" que le système par défault sur lequel il faut booter est OS X. :mouais:


----------



## rhodmac (28 Août 2008)

j'ai trouvé de l'Apple III, je suis donc en chasse d'un LISA 

et un gentil donnateur m'a donné hier
Apple IIc avec valise
drive 3"5 + 5"25
Monitor mono, imagewriter, souris, joysticks, pleins de docs/bouquins,
chat mauve  et environ 800 disks

merci à lui !! 
et en plus il a fait une partie du chemin, top respect, tout ça pour pas jeter.

MERCI

rhodmac ALT yahoo.fr


----------



## FdeB (3 Septembre 2008)

bonsoir,
J'ai 3 CRT à donner Paris xxe, soit :
un DIAMONDplus  230 SB (23") Mitsubishi, de 2003-VGA
un Sony 20SEII (20") de 1998-VGA-BNC
et un Quato Colorstation (20") avec hood-VGA-BNC
voilà


----------



## ccciolll (4 Septembre 2008)

FdeB a dit:


> un DIAMONDplus  230 SB (23") Mitsubishi, de 2003-VGA



Un 23 pouces à donner !

Ce monde va trop vite pour moi.


----------



## FdeB (4 Septembre 2008)

ben ce soir j'ai un arcus 1200 à donner pour ceux que ça intéresse, en scsi, perso je l'utilisais encore récemment sous sous panther avec une carte adaptec 2906 scsi et ce très bon soft Silverfast.
paris 10e


----------



## FdeB (4 Septembre 2008)

je cherche une charnière droite d'écran de TITANIUM, pour un ami qui viens de la casser.
Un don est bienvenue mais il est près à payer je pense...
Merci


----------



## fifilefilou (5 Septembre 2008)

Je donne un:
Power macintosh 8100/80 gonflé à bloc en Ram et son "antique" Mac OS8. je sais plus... Avec son imprimante Color Style Writer 4500, son Modem et même un joli graveur externe Yamaha, yka venir le chercher (Paris, porte de la villette).
En cadeaux bonus,une cartouche couleur neuve, Norton virus et utylities et deux jeux...


----------



## Invité (6 Septembre 2008)

_Mise à jour_

Donc, j'ai un LC II (état indéterminé, mais je crois que j'ai enlevé le DD) 
Deux écrans de LC (des 14' je crois, l'un des deux fonctionne de sûr)
Un Centris 610 AV 32Mo/500Mo avec lecteur Cd cadddie + l'adaptateur Ethernet.
Une Stylewriter II (état indéterminé)
Câbles, claviers, souris, etc
Un scanner Agfa  StudioStar II (SCSI). Je devrais pouvoir retrouver les Cd  
Un lecteur Zip 100Mo provenant d'un G3 B/B. N'ayant pas de cartouche, je ne sais pas s'il fonctionne. Il est déjà démonté pour faire place à un DD.


A chercher sur Dijon (21).

En Mp si quelqu'un est intéressé. Merci.


----------



## LC475 (6 Septembre 2008)

J'ai chez moi des écrans Apple 14" et 15", des claviers & souris adb ainsi qu'un peu de ram, quelques disques durs scsi et 7100.
Si ça intéresse quelqu'un...


----------



## ccciolll (9 Septembre 2008)

j'ai dans ma hotte :

un Apple localtalk locking connector kit DB9
un Apple localtalk locking connector kit MiniDIN8
un Adaptateur localtalk mini-DIN 8 M vers 2 fois mini-DIN 3 F
un Adaptateur LocalTalk - mini-DIN 8 broches (M) - 2 fois RJ-11 (F) + cable RJ11/RJ45 5 metres
un Câble LocalTalk - mini-DIN 8 broches (M) - mini-DIN 8 broches (M) - 2 metres
un Câble LocalTalk - mini-DIN 3 - mini-DIN 3 - 2 metres


----------



## ficelle (12 Septembre 2008)

des amateurs de lecteurs Jaz 1 et 2 go ?
j'en ai plusieurs à donner....


----------



## Berthold (14 Septembre 2008)

ccciolll a dit:


> j'ai dans ma hotte :
> 
> un Apple localtalk locking connector kit DB9
> un Apple localtalk locking connector kit *MiniDIN8*
> ...


Je ne connais pas le mini-DIN. Je cherche des câbles pour prolonger un réseau LocalTalk, à ton avis, tout ton matériel peut-il m'aider (autrement dit, quoi-t'est-ce, le mini-DIN ?:rose


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2008)

Berthold a dit:


> quoi-t'est-ce, le mini-DIN ?:rose



C'est le format de petites prises rondes utilisées sur les anciens Mac pour les ports ADB (Mini DIN 4), série, imprimante (Mini DIN 8), et aussi pour certains adaptateurs localtalk (deux Mini Din 3 femelles côté câble et 1 Mini DIN 8 mâle côté ordi si mes souvenirs sont bons) : d'autres utilisent des prises RJ11 femelle, comme les téléphones, côté câble, mais toujours une Mini DIN 8 mâle côté ordi).

On en trouve aussi sur certains PC (prises clavier et souris dits "PS2"), et c'est aussi ce qu'utilisent les câbles S-Vidéo, tout ça entre autres.

Le chiffre après Mini DIN correspond au nombre de broches.


----------



## FdeB (16 Septembre 2008)

je donne cet adaptateur video pour : Power Macintosh 6100 Series , 7100 Series, 8100 Series, Performa 61XX Series , Workgroup Server 6150 Workgroup Server 8150.
Il est par ailleurs vendu 25 dollars chez welovemacs !


----------



## FdeB (16 Septembre 2008)

à donner :
128 SDRAM PC100
2 X 1mo SIMM 30 pins pour LC
4 mo  SIMM 72 pins pour LC 475
8 mo  SIMM 72 pins pour performa 5300


----------



## Berthold (16 Septembre 2008)

Je suis en train de démonter un gosse amer, non, un Gossamer (d'après MacTracker - j'ignorais), soit un PM G3. J'y ai récupéré une barrette 32Mo (128 broches).
Idem sur un PM 9500 (TSunami ou Autobahn:mouais, des barrettes 32, 16 et 8Mo.

De plus, hormis les disques durs (nases) et la carte vidéo du 9500, je ne compte rien récupérer d'autre. Si une pièce peut vous intéresser, prière de le faire savoir vite, je ne vais pas m'en encombrer longtemps


----------



## cham (17 Septembre 2008)

FdeB a dit:


> je donne cet adaptateur video pour : Power Macintosh 6100 Series , 7100 Series, 8100 Series, Performa 61XX Series , Workgroup Server 6150 Workgroup Server 8150.
> Il est par ailleurs vendu 25 dollars chez welovemacs !


 
Et moi qui croyais que tu allais déstocker un SE/30  

LoL c'est l'adaptateur que j'ai trouvé sur un Power Mac 6100/66 que j'ai sorti de la poussière le WE dernier. D'ailleurs il est panne, faudra que je fouine un peu sur le forum. Je me suis dit "encore un connecteur à la con d'Apple", ou disons spécifique, pour ne pas choquer.


----------



## Berthold (19 Septembre 2008)

ccciolll a dit:


> j'ai dans ma hotte :
> 
> un Apple localtalk locking connector kit DB9
> un Apple localtalk locking connector kit MiniDIN8
> ...



Bon, renseignement pris, si tu n'as pas encore trouvé preneur, je le suis.


----------



## MamaCass (20 Septembre 2008)

Salut 

Je ne sais pas si vous connaissez ce site : http://www.recupe.net/index.html

C'est un site de dons, on peut faire des recherches par type (informatique), par région, ville, etc.

Cela permettrait aux donneurs d'ici de trouver peut être plus de gens intéressés


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2008)

Bon, je remets ici à l'attention des collectionneurs mon catalogue de Ram dispo :

un nombre indéfini, mais conséquent de barrettes Simm 30 broches, dont pas mal appariées par 8, 4 et 2 identiques

une barrette Simm 72 broches (de 4 Mo, je pense)

trois barrettes SoDim de SDRam PC66 ou 100 de 32 Mo chacune (WallStreet, iMac G3 jusqu'à 333 Mhz, iBook "palourde" etc &#8230.

Par ailleurs, je donne aussi deux téléphones portables Nokia en parfait état (mais sans carte SIM, bien entendu) et tous deux débloqués : un 6230 (avec deux batteries en état et une carte d'extension mémoire de 32 Mo) *nouveau propriétaire : antoine59*. et un 3310 (batterie usagée mais encore largement utilisable). Par contre je n'ai qu'un seul chargeur (passablement rafistolé, lui, mais opérationnel), qui part avec le premier des deux qui m'est demandé !


----------



## Buebo du châlet (22 Septembre 2008)

une chose m'étonne c'est qu'il y a effectivement des organisations qui récupèrent mais quand il s'agit de pouvoir en profiter il n'y a plus personne, j'en ai fait l'expérience avec ma fille qui est handicapé et qui ne peut que travailler sur un Mac avec souris à boule, aujourd'hui j'ai la souris avec sa grosse boule mais plus un seul des Macs qui fonctionne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2008)

Buebo du châlet a dit:


> une chose m'étonne c'est qu'il y a effectivement des organisations qui récupèrent mais quand il s'agit de pouvoir en profiter il n'y a plus personne, j'en ai fait l'expérience avec ma fille qui est handicapé et qui ne peut que travailler sur un Mac avec souris à boule, aujourd'hui j'ai la souris avec sa grosse boule mais plus un seul des Macs qui fonctionne.



Tu pourrais préciser ton problème, là, j'ai un peu de mal à bien comprendre 

C'est quoi, la "souris avec sa grosse boule", et qu'entends tu par "plus un seul des Mac qui fonctionne" ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, je remets ici à l'attention des collectionneurs mon catalogue de Ram dispo :
> 
> un nombre indéfini, mais conséquent de barrettes Simm 30 broches, dont pas mal appariées par 8, 4 et 2 identiques
> 
> ...



Pascal , le nokia 6230 est toujours dispo stp ?
Avec le chargeur ?
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pascal , le nokia 6230 est toujours dispo stp ?
> Avec le chargeur ?
> Merci



Ah, juste un poil trop tard, antoine59 vient juste d'emporter le marché (via MP), désolé, me reste plus que le 3310.

Quand je pense que quand je l'ai mis, je me suis dit qu'il n'intéresserait sûrement pas grand monde


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

Mince ! 
Fait ch*e 
Merci quand même


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, je remets ici à l'attention des collectionneurs mon catalogue de Ram dispo :
> 
> un nombre indéfini, mais conséquent de barrettes Simm 30 broches, dont pas mal appariées par 8, 4 et 2 identiques
> 
> ...



Bon, alors, le Nokia 6230 est maintenant entre les mains d'antoine 59, il me reste donc le 3310 sans chargeur, l'est vieux, mais il fonctionne très bien, et n'ayant pas d'antenne extérieure, il ne bousille pas les poches.

Par contre, pour la Ram, j'ai, outre celle de mon post précédent, deux barrettes supplémentaires à donner :

une Dimm de SDRam PC 133 de 128 Mo (PowerMac G3/G4, iMac G3 "mange disque" iMac G4 "Tournesol" à 700 ou 800 Mhz, eMac 700 ou 800 Mhz &#8230

et une SoDimm de SDRam DDR PC2100 ou 2700 (je saurais demain soir) de 256 Mo (PowerBook G4, iBook G4). Cette dernière disponible seulement à partir de demain soir.

EDIT : Bon, ben ces deux là n'auront fait que passer. adjugées à Bernard7 (via MP) !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, alors, le Nokia 6230 est maintenant entre les mains d'antoine 59,



Merci encore Pascal 
Et ce fut sympa notre petite discussion


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Septembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Merci encore Pascal
> Et ce fut sympa notre petite discussion



Plaisir partagé


----------



## Buebo du châlet (29 Septembre 2008)

Tu pourrais préciser ton problème, là, j'ai un peu de mal à bien comprendre 

C'est quoi, la "souris avec sa grosse boule", et qu'entends tu par "plus un seul des Mac qui fonctionne" ?
--------------------

pour Pascal en particulier : la souris avec une boule c'est une souris qui reste là où elle est, mais une grosse boule, presque aussi grosse qu'une balle de tennis, que l'on fait tourner au doigt. Je ne sais pas si tu vois ? Au lieu que ce soit la petite boule qui est en dessous de la souris qui tourne en faisant bouger la souris, là la grosse boule est au-dessus, posée et on peut la faire bouger. Cette "souris" spéciale a une prise ronde, PS2 je crois, les prises des claviers et souris Mac avant l'arrivée de l'USB. Donc tout mes quatre mac qui acceptent ce genre de prise sont en panne et j'ai beau vouloir remettre le système etc (j'ai toutes les disquettes d'origine rien n'y fait


----------



## ficelle (29 Septembre 2008)

c'est un trackball, et le port du clavier c'est l'ADB....

quels sont les modeles de mac qui sont en panne chez toi ?

et surtout, dans quelle région es tu ?


----------



## Buebo du châlet (1 Octobre 2008)

tu as raison c'est un trackball le nom m'avait échappé, et les mac en panne il y a deux Performa, et trois portables mais c'est tous des modèles qui n'ont pas de lecteur de CD et maintenant qu'elle suit les cours par le CNED, je la scolarise à la maison au niveau de la 3e de collège,  je cherche un modèle qui lit les CD avec cette entrée ADB.  Je suis en Normandie.
Un des petits portables qui s'appelle Duo a effectivement un lecteur de CD mais les touches du clavier sont très, très dures et j'ai abandonné l'idée qu'elle continue à essayer de travailler avec. Le mieux c'est que je trouve un modèle qui a cette prise mais moderne pour utiliser les CD du CNED et d'autres CD comme ADIBOU et Atout Clic.


----------



## ficelle (1 Octobre 2008)

si un G3 233 t'interesse (ce n'est pas un portable), contacte moi par message privé...


----------



## skaka (1 Octobre 2008)

FdeB a dit:


> à donner :
> 128 SDRAM PC100
> 2 X 1mo SIMM 30 pins pour LC
> 4 mo  SIMM 72 pins pour LC 475
> 8 mo  SIMM 72 pins pour performa 5300



Bonjour,
as-tu toujours la barrette de 128 SDRAM PC100 ?
ça m'intéresserai pour le vieil iBook de mon boulot.  (je te MP)


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2008)

skaka a dit:


> Bonjour,
> as-tu toujours la barrette de 128 SDRAM PC100 ?
> ça m'intéresserai pour le vieil iBook de mon boulot.  (je te MP)



Euh, le ibouque, c'est de la SoDimm !


----------



## Invité (1 Octobre 2008)

skaka a dit:


> Bonjour,
> as-tu toujours la barrette de 128 SDRAM PC100 ?
> ça m'intéresserai pour le vieil iBook de mon boulot.  (je te MP)



Non, il ne l'a plus.
Mais de toutes façons elles vont bien dans mes vieux iMac ou dans mon vieux G3 B/B, mais pas dans ton iBook. Donc pas de regrets.
(Merci FdeB )


----------



## skaka (1 Octobre 2008)

gnnn, moi n'a rien y comprendre à tout ça 
J'ai mal lu tout ça quoi.. merki de me corriger en tout cas


----------



## Invité (1 Octobre 2008)

Y'a pas de corrections a apporter, simplement j'étais le premier à repondre à FdeB, donc il m'a filé les barrettes.
Mais comme le faisait remarquer Pascal, il faut des SoDimm pour les Zibooks, donc pas de regrets.


----------



## skaka (3 Octobre 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Y'a pas de corrections a apporter, simplement j'étais le premier à repondre à FdeB, donc il m'a filé les barrettes.
> Mais comme le faisait remarquer Pascal, il faut des SoDimm pour les Zibooks, donc pas de regrets.


Je disais merci de me corriger pour dire merci de me dire que je me trompais sur la RAM qu'il me fallait 
Sinon oui, pas de regret en effet.. j'aurai fait une boulette sinon, héhé.
Bon du coup, je cherche :
*SO-DIMM SDRAM PC-100 en 128 ou 256.*


N'étant pas un super pro du montage de mac (en vrai, j'ai même jamais ouvert un mac, mais des pc oui, plein), peut-on mettre de la ram de pc dans un mac ?
Genre sur Rue du commerce, j'ai trouvé ça:
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...e-RDC-SO-DIMM-SDRAM-PC-100-256-Mo-100-MHz.htm
C'est bien ce model qu'il faut pour un iBook ?

Voilà, donc je me mets sur la liste des "demandeurs".


----------



## melaure (3 Octobre 2008)

skaka a dit:


> N'étant pas un super pro du montage de mac (en vrai, j'ai même jamais ouvert un mac, mais des pc oui, plein), peut-on mettre de la ram de pc dans un mac ?
> Genre sur Rue du commerce, j'ai trouvé ça:
> http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...e-RDC-SO-DIMM-SDRAM-PC-100-256-Mo-100-MHz.htm
> C'est bien ce model qu'il faut pour un iBook ?
> ...



Tu risques d'avoir des soucis. Beaucoup de barrettes PC en SDRAM ne respectent pas les exigences du Mac. C'est souvent la cata avec corruption de données à la clé.

Achête chez un revendeur Mac, au moins tu seras sur.


Avec la DDR, il y a moins de soucis, les CM de MAc sont bien plus similaires à celles des PC. Mais en SDRAM, il faut vraiment choisir de la RAM pour Mac.

256 Mo SDRAM SoDimm pour iBook chez OWC


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Tu risques d'avoir des soucis. Beaucoup de barrettes PC en SDRAM ne respectent pas les exigences du Mac. C'est souvent la cata avec corruption de données à la clé.
> 
> Achête chez un revendeur Mac, au moins tu seras sur.
> 
> ...



Oui, bon, faut pas pousser, à 15,99 &#8364; la barrette, et 7 jours pour la rapporter si elle ne va pas, Rue du commerce fait bien l'affaire, ce sont deux barrettes comme celle là que j'ai dans mon WallStreet (sous Panther), et il s'en accommode très bien, avant d'aller payer plus cher ailleurs (loin, très loin, et avec la commission bancaire, 22$, ça fait bien plus que 16&#8364, autant essayer celles là !


----------



## melaure (3 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, bon, faut pas pousser, à 15,99 &#8364; la barrette, et 7 jours pour la rapporter si elle ne va pas, Rue du commerce fait bien l'affaire, ce sont deux barrettes comme celle là que j'ai dans mon WallStreet (sous Panther), et il s'en accommode très bien, avant d'aller payer plus cher ailleurs (loin, très loin, et avec la commission bancaire, 22$, ça fait bien plus que 16&#8364, autant essayer celles là !



J'en parle par expérience, parce qu'avec des barrettes incompatibles, c'est toi qui ira lui réparer son système de fichier après. 

J'ai déjà du le faire pour des personnes qui ont fait la bêtises d'acheter n'importe quelle barrette et c'est du boulot quand pas mal de fichiers sont vérolé !

Je préfère prévenir que ce n'est pas forcément sans conséquences. Certaines barrettes ne seront pas reconnues et ignorées, mais il y a certains cas ou au bout elles sont acceptées alors qu'il y a un vrai soucis et lorsque tu charges et décharges des trucs en RAM, c'est là que ça commence ...

Après il peut prendre un revendeur français classique, moi je donne un lien avec 100% sans problèmes depuis 6 ans pour moi, ma famille, mes amis et les gones du mac ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> J'en parle par expérience, parce qu'avec des barrettes incompatibles, c'est toi qui ira lui réparer son système de fichier après.
> 
> J'ai déjà du le faire pour des personnes qui ont fait la bêtises d'acheter n'importe quelle barrette et c'est du boulot quand pas mal de fichiers sont vérolé !
> 
> ...



Je ne disconviens pas de ton "bad karma" avec certaines barrettes PC, mais de là à présenter ça comme concernant une majorité de barrettes me parait fortement exagéré. J'ai, pour ma part fait régulièrement usage de barrettes provenant de PC dans mes Mac, et n'ai jamais connu ce genre de problème. A partir du moment ou il s'agit bien de barrettes "*no parity*", ce qu'il peut vérifier à l'achat, c'est soit elles fonctionnent, soit elles ne sont pas reconnues. Je pense que tes déboires sont dus à l'emploi de barrettes utilisant un bit de parité, ce qui peut effectivement corrompre des données en mémoire !


----------



## melaure (3 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne disconviens pas de ton "bad karma" avec certaines barrettes PC, mais de là à présenter ça comme concernant une majorité de barrettes me parait fortement exagéré. J'ai, pour ma part fait régulièrement usage de barrettes provenant de PC dans mes Mac, et n'ai jamais connu ce genre de problème. A partir du moment ou il s'agit bien de barrettes "*no parity*", ce qu'il peut vérifier à l'achat, c'est soit elles fonctionnent, soit elles ne sont pas reconnues. Je pense que tes déboires sont dus à l'emploi de barrettes utilisant un bit de parité, ce qui peut effectivement corrompre des données en mémoire !



Surement, mais il vaut mieux prévenir que guérir. S'il suit tes recommandations ça ira, surtout si tu as déjà utilisé cette référence.

Et les gens que j'ai aidé ont acheté comme ça sans vérifier quoi que ce soit ... Et dans un cas on a quasi rien récupéré du DD ... J'étais deg et le gars encore plus.

Bon ben Skaka fait comme notre indispensable Pascal te dit


----------



## SulliX (3 Octobre 2008)

Si dès fois ça pouvait intéresser qqun... je me débarrasse de ce qu'il me reste "en beige" 

Je donne donc un PowerMac 8600/250 AV upgradé en G3 400 avec une carte XLR8 ZIF, 192 Mo de mémoire et 2 disques 4 et 9 Go, lecteur ZIP, carte tuner TV Formac, 
une LaserWriter 4/600 PS,
je peux rajouter un scanner Agfa SCSI et une StyleWriter Couleur
Claviers, souris, cables.... mais pas d'écran (je garde le 17" pour donner à une école) par contre j'ai des adaptateurs VGA pour Mac

Bref pas de quoi aller sur Youtube, mais encore potable pour faire tourner quelques vieux jeux ou des programmes d'époque.


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Octobre 2008)

Je suis très intéresse par le Powermac 8600 par contre vous habitez vers où (par ce que Monstropolis connais pas  )


----------



## ficelle (4 Octobre 2008)

SulliX a dit:


> Bref pas de quoi aller sur Youtube, mais encore potable pour faire tourner quelques vieux jeux ou des programmes d'époque.



il y a quand même de quoi faire... 

je veux bien la carte processeur contre une carte d'origine... 

et je me deplace bien sur jusqu'à monstropolis, ou j'envois un courstroll...


----------



## SulliX (4 Octobre 2008)

-oldmac- : 77, donc un peu loin de la bretagne...

ficelle : c'est le lot complet  des cartes processeur, j'en ai quelques unes, du 601 à 100Mhz, au 603e, 604...


----------



## bernard7 (4 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
Je suis instit en région parisienne et je suis "preneur" pour mon école pour le 8600 upgradé en G3 ainsi que la laser 4/600 PS.
Cordialement.


----------



## SulliX (4 Octobre 2008)

bernard7 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis instit en région parisienne et je suis "preneur" pour mon école pour le 8600 upgradé en G3 ainsi que la laser 4/600 PS.
> Cordialement.



Pour une école, il y a effectivement moyen de faire un peu de bureautique et sortir des docs très propres avec la laser. Le 8600 est une tour qui peut faire office de serveur. En plus si tu es dans le 77...
-> MP


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2008)

SulliX a dit:


> Pour une école, il y a effectivement moyen de faire un peu de bureautique et sortir des docs très propres avec la laser. Le 8600 est une tour qui peut faire office de serveur. En plus si tu es dans le 77...
> -> MP



Pas pour le matos, juste pour savoir, quel coin du 77 (Bernard7 est dans le 93, mais on était voisins dans le 77 avant).


----------



## SulliX (4 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas pour le matos, juste pour savoir, quel coin du 77 (Bernard7 est dans le 93, mais on était voisins dans le 77 avant).



Juste au début du 77, limitrophe 94 et 93...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2008)

Ah, du côté de chez Mackie, alors


----------



## SulliX (5 Octobre 2008)

8600 et Laser adjugée a Bernard7 

Reste un 7500/150 avec carte d'acquisition Miro DC30 et un 7200 avec carte mère de 8500/200

Scan 1236s et Stylewriter 2400 (et non 2500, me suis gouré) en attente pour Gwen


----------



## bernard7 (5 Octobre 2008)

Merci encore à Sullix pour le 8600 + l'imprimante laser, cela va rendre des gamins heureux&#8230; et qui, en plus, travailleront sur Mac !


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Octobre 2008)

Pas grave pour le Powermac 8600, c'est mieux que des gamins en profite (devrai-je me compter en "gamin" à 15 ans ? LOL) ...

Qu'est ce que j'aurai aimer avoir une mac à l'école moi ... (à si en primaire, on avaient des LC 475 et des Centris mais ils servaient jamais ... Quel gachi)


----------



## saverose (15 Octobre 2008)

Nous sommes une Association destinée à faire partie les enfants handicapés mentaux en vacances, nous avons besoin d'un ordinateur portable en état de marche pour pouvoir travailler.
Nous n'avons pas les moyens pour en acheter un pour l'instant. On avait un mac palourde qu'on nous avait donné mais il a rendu l'âme...
Peu importe qu'il ait 4 ou 8 ans, du moment qu'il fonctionne.
Nous vous remercions d'avance pour votre aide.
Si vous êtes loin de lyon, nous prendrons en charge les frais de ports.


----------



## Berthold (15 Octobre 2008)

Mettre son adresse en clair dans un forum n'est pas très prudent, vous allez être inondés de spams.


----------



## saverose (15 Octobre 2008)

ok merci, je viens de l'enlever.


----------



## rhodmac (5 Novembre 2008)

bonjour à tous

je cherche pour ma collection

*Mac Portable* (même en panne)
*iBook palourde *(même en panne)
*PowerBook Duo *(peu importe le model)
*PowerBop *(pas facile)
*Modem Apple Djinn
Lecteur PowerCD
Quadra 840 AV
un Moniteur comme celui-ci
*http://www.aventure-apple.com/flops/images/adcecrans1517.jpg*
Lisa *(on peut rêver...)
une carte *Apple II pour LC/Color*
 										 								Macintosh *PowerBook 5300xx (peu importe le modèle)*
*iMac DV*
* 								Apple 400K et/ou 800 k Drive*
*Apple CD* (lecteur CDROM peu importe le modèle)
un *duodisc pour Apple II
Apple ProFile* (disque dur)
mais aussi des OS (1.x 2.x 3.x 4.x 5.x 6.x 7.x 8.x 9.x 10.x en boite)
des vieux softs pour Apple II et III, du Multiplan, vieux Excel/Word
etc etc

merci par avance,
ils seront biens traités ;-)

je cherche aussi des vieux micros avant 90 (atari, Commodore, SMT Goupil etc etc)

ma collection
www.rhod.fr


----------



## tantoillane (5 Novembre 2008)

rhodmac a dit:


> ma collection
> www.rhod.fr



7 collections ?

Ma prof de philo disait "Les collections sont signes d'une peur de la mort, on souhaite laisser une trace de soit"

Vous pensez qu'il est en phase finale de quelque chose ? 

Bon, ok c'est pas gentil comme blague ... J'ai peut-être un lecteur CD.


----------



## ccciolll (6 Novembre 2008)

rhodmac a dit:


> ma collection
> www.rhod.fr



Waouh !

Tu habites dans une Z.I. désaffectée ?

Combien d'entrepôts ?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (6 Novembre 2008)

bonjour à tous,
voilà un fil bien sympha,
mardi on m'as donné un *imac (98) rev A*,
je viens de le dépoussiérrer, et là !
horreur ! 
pas une seule barette de ram à l'horizon, :mouais:
ceçi dit, il a quand même démarré pour me le signaler, ce que ne font pas beaucoup d'autres machines (pc et clones).
donc je recherche désespérement de la ram,
il s'agit de *SO-DIMM 144 pin en PC66*, 
d'aprés la page de M. sterpin pour le démontage,
si je pouvais trouver 128 mo ce serai le top !
cette bécane n'accepte pas plus, 
ensuite j'y colle un DD plus gros et l'OS 9.2.2
voir OS X ? si possible,
vos conseils sont les bienvenus comme d'habitude,
patrick


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> donc je recherche désespérement de la ram,
> il s'agit de *SO-DIMM 144 pin en PC66*,
> d'aprés la page de M. sterpin pour le démontage,
> si je pouvais trouver 128 mo ce serai le top !
> cette bécane n'accepte pas plus



Bon alors, les précisions techniques :

128 Mo de PC66, c'était les éléments de 1998, aujourd'hui, cette machine peut accueillir jusqu'à 384 Mo de PC66 *ou* de PC100* (qui ne fonctionnera qu'à 66 Mhz, mais sera reconnue par la machine).

Donc te voilà à la recherche d'une barrette de 128 Mo et d'une autre de 256 Mo.

Pour OS X, tu peux envisager jusqu'à la 10.3.9, à condition de procéder (si ce n'est déjà fait) à la mise à jour du firmware en version 1.2.

A noter que sur une petite config comme ça, Panther est plus "réactif" que Jaguar ou plus ancien, c'est donc 10.3.9 la meilleure option pour passer une telle machine sous X, mais faut pas rêver, ça ira quand même légèrement moins vite qu'un "Core2duo" à 3,06 Ghz avec 4 Go de Ram 




(*) Ou même une de chaque !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (7 Novembre 2008)

bonjour Pascal,

sur la carte fille recevant la ram il n'y a qu'un seul emplacement !
pour une drôle de ram, 
8 éléments sur un support un peu carré, rien à voir avec les barettes actuelles!
j'ai jamais eu de cette sorte de ram :mouais: entre les mains,
don je pense pas pouvoir mettre une barette 128 + 256 ?!?
cordialement,
patrick
PS: oui pour panther...c'est mon choix...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (7 Novembre 2008)

Help !

http://www.bricomac.fr/product.php?manufacturers_id=19&products_id=1532

qui peux me dire si c'est le bon modèle ?
merçi à tous,
patrick JJ


----------



## Invité (7 Novembre 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Help !
> 
> http://www.bricomac.fr/product.php?manufacturers_id=19&products_id=1532
> 
> ...



Non, ton iMac ne supporte pas les barrettes de 512 (c'est dit plus haut)
Regarde ici pour une 256Mo par exemple.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> bonjour Pascal,
> 
> sur la carte fille recevant la ram il n'y a qu'un seul emplacement !
> pour une drôle de ram,
> ...




 Là, tu regarde la VRam (la ram vidéo), la Ram c'est ailleurs, et tu peux mettre deux barrettes !

La Ram :



la VRam



Par contre, si il a une barrette de VRam en place, c'est sûrement un "révision B", et dans ce cas, il supportera 512 Mo (2x256)

Je ne connais pas le modèle du Rev A, le Rev B est du modèle M4984. Les numéros d'ordre sont M6709x/A pour le Rev A et M6709x/B pour le rev B


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (10 Novembre 2008)

Merçi de tous ces renseignements !
car sur les Rev A et B etc. je suis néophyte 
je copie la page pour vérifier chez moi,
cordialement,
patrick
PS: j'attend un iBook 14' pour surfer depuis les spot Wi-fi en ville.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (13 Novembre 2008)

Merçi de vos précisions;
c'est bien la barette de ram qui manque ! enlevée !, kidnappée ? 
donc j'attend de généreux donateurs 
sinon faudra passer à la caisse 
patrick


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2008)

Salut , en nettoyant mon MBP , j'ai cassé l'attache et la touche pomme en essayant de la remettre 
Donc voila , si quelqu'un pourrait me donner une touche pomme + attache , ça serait sympa 
Merci


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (14 Novembre 2008)

bonjour à tous,
suite à la réponse de pascal j'ai bien examiné ma carte mère et fille,
donc c'est bien l'emplacement ram qui est vide !
de plus sur la nappe du DD il est clairement indiqué "REV A"
le modèle est :
Family number : M4984 (made in Ireland) 1998.
voilà, avant de commander 512 mo de ram je veux être sur de pas me tromper,
cordialement,
Patrick JJ


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> suite à la réponse de pascal j'ai bien examiné ma carte mère et fille,
> donc c'est bien l'emplacement ram qui est vide !
> de plus sur la nappe du DD il est clairement indiqué "REV A"
> ...



Bon, de toute façon, la différence entre le Rev A et le Rev B, c'est la carte vidéo et la VRam : Rage II sur le A, Rage Pro sur le B, 2 Mo de VRam extensibles à 6 sur le A, 6 Mo de VRam d'origine sur le B, et le maximum de Ram (384 Mo sur le A, 512 Mo sur le B).

Cela dit, tu pourrais effectivement avoir un Rev A dont la VRam a été étendue, mais selon MacTracker, le modèle M4984 correspond bien à un Rev B. le "Rev A" que tu vois sur la nappe IDE doit donc correspondre à la nappe et non au Mac (ce qui parait d'ailleurs logique).

De toute façon, lorsque tu aura mis la Ram en place (PC66 ou PC100 SoDimm "no parity"), il te suffira d'aller dans "Infos Système Apple", rubrique "carte vidéo" pour être fixé : rage II = Rev A, Rage Pro = Rev B ! De plus, si une de tes barrettes est reconnue pour 128 Mo au lieu de 256, tu seras également fixé, puisque le Rev A plafonne à 384 Mo


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (17 Novembre 2008)

Merçi Pascal,
j'ai copié ton message pour le relire chez moi avec la machine démontée sous les yeux !
c'est plus fun 
patrick


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Merçi Pascal,
> j'ai copié ton message pour le relire chez moi avec la machine démontée sous les yeux !
> c'est plus fun
> patrick



Note, tu peux déjà commander 256 Mo de ram dans un premier temps, puis en fonction de ce que tu verras dans infos système Apple, re-commander 128 ou 256 de plus, à moins que tu n'arrives à voir directement sur la puce ATI si c'est une rage II ou une rage Pro !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (17 Novembre 2008)

Merçi Pascal de ton aide !
j'ai identifié la bête; imac de 98 *Rev B* grace a la puce Ati,
donc je vais chercher une barette de 512 mo (si possible),
puis remonter le tout !
le plus tôt possible sera le mieux, ensuite je vais oublier le processus,
(j'ai aussi l'iBook 14' G3 à ouvrir: cd-rom malade manque de ram batterie en fin de vie) 
cordialement à tous,
patrick


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> donc je vais chercher une barette de 512 mo (si possible)



Euh nan, pas possible, faudra te contenter de *deux* barrettes de 256 Mo (SDRam PC66 ou PC100) !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (18 Novembre 2008)

salut Pascal,
mon problème est que je vois qu'un emplacement mémoire sur la carte ram !
(une carte fille clipée sur la CM)
y'a un truc que j'ai pas saisi, :mouais:
pourtant j'ai examiné les shémas que tu as posté avec la bécane ouverte sous mes yeux 
bizarre,
je vais poster une photo de la carte mère si ça continue !
Patrick JJ


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> salut Pascal,
> mon problème est que je vois qu'un emplacement mémoire sur la carte ram !
> (une carte fille clipée sur la CM)
> y'a un truc que j'ai pas saisi, :mouais:
> ...



Regarde mieux, tu verra qu'il y a deux emplacements l'un en dessous de l'autre (celui du dessus légèrement décalé vers l'arrière par rapport à celui du dessous.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (18 Novembre 2008)

Faut que je change de lunettes moi  ! ! ! :mouais:  
Patrick


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Faut que je change de lunettes moi  ! ! ! :mouais:
> Patrick


----------



## elizaza (25 Novembre 2008)

J'ai un PowerMac 7200 à donner dans la région de Compiègne (60). Il fonctionne parfaitement à son rythme de  75 Mgh...
Donne aussi l'imprimante, le clavier et un lecteur syquest qui vont avec, + disques syquest pour archivage + modem. Anyone interested?


Il y a un topic exprès pour ce cas de figure. j'y fusionne ton post !


----------



## melaure (26 Novembre 2008)

elizaza a dit:


> J'ai un PowerMac 7200 à donner dans la région de Compiègne (60). Il fonctionne parfaitement à son rythme de  75 Mgh...
> Donne aussi l'imprimante, le clavier et un lecteur syquest qui vont avec, + disques syquest pour archivage + modem. Anyone interested?
> 
> 
> Il y a un topic exprès pour ce cas de figure. j'y fusionne ton post !



Peux-tu préciser le modèle de Syquest (5"1/4 ou 3"5, capacité, marque ...) ?


----------



## Edmie (3 Décembre 2008)

Salut a tous.

Je serai a la recherche d'un clavier iBook G4 14''. 

Si quelqu'un en aurait un a me leguer...

J'habite Paris.


----------



## melaure (3 Décembre 2008)

Edmie a dit:


> Salut a tous.
> 
> Je serai a la recherche d'un clavier iBook G4 14''.
> 
> ...



C'est DON, pas demande


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Décembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est DON, pas demande


Je vais t'énerver : 

Qui aurais une carte réseau RJ45 à mettre dans un LC ??


----------



## ccciolll (4 Décembre 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Je vais t'énerver :
> 
> Qui aurais une carte réseau RJ45 à mettre dans un LC ??



Ah oui, c'est énervant cette faute d'orthographe !

Sinon j'ai bien une vieille boîte à pizza avec une carte à droite (vu de derrière) mais le connecteur c'est pas du RJ45, c'est un genre de petit trapèze que j'ai jamais vu ailleurs (comme du SCSI 50 mais en beaucoup plus petit)


----------



## melaure (4 Décembre 2008)

ccciolll a dit:


> Ah oui, c'est énervant cette faute d'orthographe !
> 
> Sinon j'ai bien une vieille boîte à pizza avec une carte à droite (vu de derrière) mais le connecteur c'est pas du RJ45, c'est un genre de petit trapèze que j'ai jamais vu ailleurs (comme du SCSI 50 mais en beaucoup plus petit)



Oui c'est l'AAUI, le port d'Apple. Il faut un transceiver AAUI-RJ45 avec. Je crois en avoir un en Rab.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Décembre 2008)

Ha... au fait... je vais avoir des pièces de LC 475 : la carte mère ne donne aucun signal vidéo...


Et quand j'aurais trouvé la carte réseau pour l'autre LC, j'aurais aussi une carte AAUI pour quelqu'un qui en aurai(-s -t -ø ? ) l'usage. (Quelle est l'utilité de cette carte ?)


Bonne soirée 


Edit : Finalement, de ce que j'ai pu voir sur le web, ce n'est pas de l'AAUI. Le port ressemble plutôt à celui d'un de vidéo, mais avec sur trois rangées, et une ou deux colonnes en plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Et quand j'aurais trouvé la carte réseau pour l'autre LC, j'aurais aussi une carte AAUI pour quelqu'un qui en aurai(-s -t -ø ? ) l'usage. (Quelle est l'utilité de cette carte ?)



Ben, c'est une carte  Allez, je lui dis ? Nan ? Si ? Bon d'accord ! La carte AAUI, c'est une carte  Pfffftttttt  gniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  Ethernet !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Décembre 2008)

Ha..... 


Mais je cherchais plutôt une carte qui ne fasse que réseau. De ce genre

Car de toute façon, je me suis rendu compte que ce que j'ai, ce n'est pas de l'AAUI (Photos à venir)


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Ha.....
> 
> 
> Mais je cherchais plutôt une carte *qui ne fasse que réseau*. De ce genre
> ...



Mais l'AAUI (Apple Attachment Unit Interface) ne fait que réseau, mais il faut en plus de la carte, intercaler un transceiver AAUI/RJ45 ou AAUI/Coax pour relier le Mac au réseau. 




A vrai dire je ne sais pas si un jour quelqu'un a compris pourquoi Apple avait retenu cette solution pour ses cartes réseau (certains Mac et imprimantes ethernet étaient équipés comme ça en natif (CàD pas par une carte, mais directement sur la carte mère), comme le Quadra 700, par exemple, ou la LaserWriter 16/600.

Sinon, on attend ta toph.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Décembre 2008)

Otofs !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2008)

Ça ne me dit rien de rien, mais c'est certain, ça n'est pas une carte réseau. essaie une vue d'ensemble de chaque face, pour voir !


----------



## melaure (6 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça ne me dit rien de rien, mais c'est certain, ça n'est pas une carte réseau. essaie une vue d'ensemble de chaque face, pour voir !



Moi si !!!

Je dirais presqu'avec certitude que c'est une carte Apple IIe pour LC/LCII/LCIII


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Décembre 2008)

Ça aide si je vous dis que juste après le démarrage du Système 6 ou 7, j'ai un programme qui se lance, un truc tout en ligne de commande. 

(Pas de clavier ni souris pour le moment pour observer plus les choses)

La photo arrive dans quelque temps.


----------



## claude72 (7 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A vrai dire je ne sais pas si un jour quelqu'un a compris pourquoi Apple avait retenu cette solution pour ses cartes réseau


Pour le Mac, c'était pratique, car ça permettait de le brancher indifféremment sur un réseau BNC-coaxial ou un réseau RJ45-twisted pair, simplement en choisissant le transceiver idoine...

... mais pour les cartes ça n'avait effectivement techniquement que peu d'intérêt ??? puisqu'il suffisait de choisir la carte correspondante au réseau, ou d'acheter une carte mixte BNC/RJ45 !!! sans doute de basses raisons commerciales...




Pascal 77 a dit:


> (certains Mac et imprimantes ethernet étaient équipés comme ça en natif (CàD pas par une carte, mais directement sur la carte mère), comme le Quadra 700, par exemple, ou la LaserWriter 16/600.


Oui, tous les Quadra, les 6100-7100-8100, les 7200-8200, les 7500-7600-8500-9500 et les 7300-8600-9600... en fait, la prise AAUI est apparue sur les modèles de la gamme pro à partir du 68040, et elle a disparu avec l'arrivée des G3 !!!


----------



## melaure (7 Décembre 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Ça aide si je vous dis que juste après le démarrage du Système 6 ou 7, j'ai un programme qui se lance, un truc tout en ligne de commande.
> 
> (Pas de clavier ni souris pour le moment pour observer plus les choses)
> 
> La photo arrive dans quelque temps.



Tu n'as pas lu ma réponse sur ton matos en bas de page précédente ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (7 Décembre 2008)

Si, mais justement : ça confirme ce que tu disais je pense, non ?

-------------- Légende --------------

Sur celle où il y à un autocollant réfléchissant, y-a écrit U31   14A7 V1.0

Puis sur celle qui est encapsulée dans du métal, y-a JCO 14-1-A 14.74560 Mhz HCJ 96/11-27

Enfin, la puce estampillée Motorola :
MC68681FN
6C98R
QHTU9614


----------



## Invité (7 Décembre 2008)

D'après l'Internet, la référence MC68681FN correspond à : Dual Asynchronous Receiver/Transmitter


----------



## melaure (7 Décembre 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Si, mais justement : ça confirme ce que tu disais je pense, non ?
> 
> -------------- Légende --------------
> 
> ...



Effectivement en regardant l'image, ce n'est pas la même carte. Mais on a le même connecteur de sortie. Sur la carte Apple IIe, il sert à connecté un lecteur de disquette Apple et un joystick via un cable double connecteur.


----------



## Audrey b. (9 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
je donne un iMac power pc G3 600 Mhz
disque dur 80 gigas - 128 Mo

bon état
il est beau, avec plein de fleurs partout sur la coque....

je suis à Paris

A bientôt


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

Un imac flower power :love:


----------



## FdeB (9 Décembre 2008)

Audrey b. a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je donne un iMac power pc G3 600 Mhz
> disque dur 80 gigas - 128 Mo
> 
> ...



bonsoir, je suis intéressé si encore dispo... merci:rose:
cordialement


----------



## melaure (9 Décembre 2008)

FdeB a dit:


> bonsoir, je suis intéressé si encore dispo... merci:rose:
> cordialement



Dommage j'arrive trop tard ...

Pour info, j'avais équipé une classe avec un iMac DV 400, mais il vient de lâcher. Si quelqu'un a un don à faire dans le Rhône ou pas loin ... Paris possible aussi mais sur une période ou j'y passe


----------



## FdeB (10 Décembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Dommage j'arrive trop tard ...
> 
> Pour info, j'avais équipé une classe avec un iMac DV 400, mais il vient de lâcher. Si quelqu'un a un don à faire dans le Rhône ou pas loin ... Paris possible aussi mais sur une période ou j'y passe



sorry.... c'est pour une classe aussi, un jardin d'enfant qui veux s'équiper.... ça évitera que leur première expérience-utilisateur informatique ce fasse sur Win95 ou autre.....


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2008)

FdeB a dit:


> sorry.... c'est pour une classe aussi, un jardin d'enfant qui veux s'équiper.... ça évitera que leur première expérience-utilisateur informatique ce fasse sur Win95 ou autre.....



Bonne initiative, j'attends le suivant alors


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2008)

FdeB a dit:


> ça évitera que leur première expérience-utilisateur informatique ce fasse sur Win95 *ou autre.....*



Nan  tu veux pas dire  pas Millenium, quand même :affraid: Ils n'oseraient pas, c'est des enfants, tout de même ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2008)

Moi j'aurais remplacé autre par vista ultimate  ou windows chicago


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Décembre 2008)

Qui à dit que Millénium était bugés  ... depuis je suis retourné sous 98  ... et maintenant sous Mac


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

Bon, je suis désolé pour FdeB et Melaure, mais j'étais déjà sur le coup :rose::rose:

Je suis passé par mp. Désolé, si n'est pas la méthode adéquate...:rose::rose:

Cet imac, ne sera pas pour mon usage personnel mais pour une association d'étudiants (visites de musée pour les enfants, activités artistiques et maintenant grâce à cet imac, un peu d'image numérique, etc...)

Encore merci à Audrey


----------



## Berthold (11 Décembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Moi j'aurais remplacé autre par vista ultimate  ou windows chicago



95 ou Chicago, c'est la même chose, non ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Décembre 2008)

À peut près : C'était la version bêta de Windows 95  (Si l'on accepte de ne pas dire que Win95 était une bêta lui-même. )


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> À peut près : C'était la version bêta de Windows 95  (Si l'on accepte de ne pas dire que Win95 était une bêta lui-même. )



Oh, mais il y a eu une version (relativement) stable, de W95, l'OSR 2.5 de fin 97) que, conformément à sa politique de l'époque, M$ s'est empressé de remplacer par une nouvelle version buggée de Windows : 98 première édition, après seulement quelques mois. D'ailleurs, ils ont renouvelé la recette ensuite, puisque presque aussitôt après la sortie de 98SE, ils ont sorti Millenium ! C'est un peu comme plus tard 2000 SP7, ça marchait trop bien, alors ils ont sorti XP première version :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

Berthold a dit:


> 95 ou Chicago, c'est la même chose, non ?



Bon windows bob alors


----------



## Berthold (13 Décembre 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> À peut près : C'était la version bêta de Windows 95  (Si l'on accepte de ne pas dire que Win95 était une bêta lui-même. )


Tu veux dire les clients de Windows 95 ?



[NB] Non, pas de reproches, j'étais dans le lot, alors je peux me permettre  [/NB]

[NB2] Non, pas le département, "_dans le lot_" comme "_dans le tas_", quoi :rateau: [/NB]


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2008)

J'ai récupéré hier l'ensemble des documentations et CD/DVD fournis à l'origine avec un eMac 1Ghz (y compris le CD et la doc de sa carte Airport extrème) prématurément parti à la casse.

Si ça peut rendre service à quelqu'un -> MP


Ayé, c'est donné !


----------



## Berthold (17 Décembre 2008)

Au cas où ça traîne dans les cartons de quelqu'un, je cherche un pavé numérique ADB pour améliorer l'utilisation de mon vieux mais très sympathique powerbook PDQ. Sa baie accueillant autrefois la carte USB est morte&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2008)

Faut que je vérifie, je n'ai pas de pavé numérique, mais la baie pour les cartes PCMCIA, j'en ai peut-être une.

De mon côté, je cherche toujours une dalle pour mon Pismo, donc soit la dalle d'un Pismo ou d'un Lombard munie de sa nappes , soit une dalle d'iBook 14', mais alors, de marque LG exclusivement, la connectique des Samsung étant différente, et je serais obligé d'utiliser ma nappe actuelle.


EDIT : Je confirme, j'ai bien cette pièce dans mes archives :



Si ça te tente : -> MP


----------



## Vivid (17 Décembre 2008)

J'ai un Imac G3 de 1999 dont la vidéo fait ce qui lui plait, un coup rouge, un coup bleu... bref un Imac plus que insolent  
Cela a l'avantage de changer a chaque démarrage 

Comme je n'ait aucune chance de trouver des pièces... si quelqu'un est intéresser par la bêêêêêêêêêêête... le dur est bon, une barrette de 64 Mo.... le bestiaux de base quoi !

par contre pas de clavier, ni de souris.


----------



## Macmade (18 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Avec le temps, j'ai amassé chez moi un bon nombre de vieilles machines Apple. Certaines récupérées, d'autres achetées sur des sites comme eBay.

J'avais tout une pièce chez moi consacrée à ce musée, mais là j'ai besoin de place. Donc exit ces vénérables machines.   
Cela me ferait quand même un peu mal de devoir les mettre à la casse, alors si quelqu'un est intéressé, qu'il me fasse signe...

Je suis à Lausanne (Suisse), et je ne suis pas motorisé. Donc en cas d'intérêt, ce serait soit à venir chercher, soit à envoyer (si la taille de la machine le permet).

Voici la liste des machines dont je souhaite me débarrasser:

*Ordinateurs:*

Apple IIc + écran (l'écran ne fonctionne plus) + lecteur 5" 1/4 original
Apple IIe + écran + carte extension 80 colonnes
Apple IIe
Apple IIgs
Macintosh SE
ColorClassic avec carte mère de ColorClassic II
Performa 450 + écran
LC III + écran
Performa 631CD + écran
PowerMac 6100/66
PowerMac 7100/80
Performa 5200 + carte acquisition video
Performa 5200
PowerComputing PowerTower Pro 255
iMac RevC - Green

*Portables:*

MacPortable
MacPortable
PowerBook 150
PowerBook 150
PowerBook 160 (a trouvé preneur)
PowerBook 520
PowerBook 1400cs (écran cassé)
Compaq Armada 7710MT

*Imprimantes:*

Apple ImageWriter
Apple LaserWriter IIsc
Digital DECLaser1152
Epson Stylus Color 1520

*Scanners:*

HP ScanJet 4s

*Lecteurs divers:*

Lecteur Apple UniDisk 5" 1/4
Lecteur Apple UniDisk5" 1/4
Lecteur Apple 3.5
Lecteur SyQuest 44Mb
Lecteur SyQuest 44Mb
Lecteur SyQuest 200Mb
HP JetStore 2000
Cartouches SyQuest 44Mb et 88Mb
Disquettes 5" 1/4


----------



## melaure (18 Décembre 2008)

Impressionnant déjà.

Dis voir, ton lecteur externe 3"1/2 est-il géré par la carte Apple IIe pour LC ?

Sinon pour l'iMac je connais deux écoles qui prendrait bien 

Perso je te débarrasserais bien du PB 520


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2008)

tu as un fil 100% fait pour ca
dons de mac
http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/dons-de-mac-127787-73.html

Note du modo : Exact, d'ailleurs, on va y déménager de ce pas !


----------



## Macmade (18 Décembre 2008)

Désolé d'avoir posté au mauvais endroit, et merci d'avoir déplacé... 

melaure > En ce qui concerne le lecteur 3.5, j'avoue que je n'en ai aucune idée...
Pour ce qui est du PB 520, je pense que je peux te l'envoyer par la poste, si tu veux et si ça te va...


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2008)

tiens en passant , il n'y a pas, en Suisse,  un  musée ( informatique , Apple etc)  qui pourrait etre interessé?

( ils n' ont peut etre pas tous les modeles)


----------



## Macmade (18 Décembre 2008)

Oui, j'ai quelques adresses déjà... IL faut que je les contacte aussi...


----------



## Yuls (18 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tiens en passant , il n'y a pas, en Suisse,  un  musée ( informatique , Apple etc)  qui pourrait etre interessé?
> 
> ( ils n' ont peut etre pas tous les modeles)



Celui-là ?

http://www.bolo.ch/


----------



## Vivid (18 Décembre 2008)

Yuls a dit:


> Celui-là ?
> 
> http://www.bolo.ch/



c'est le Bolo dans le Bolo ?


----------



## melaure (18 Décembre 2008)

Macmade a dit:


> Désolé d'avoir posté au mauvais endroit, et merci d'avoir déplacé...
> 
> melaure > En ce qui concerne le lecteur 3.5, j'avoue que je n'en ai aucune idée...
> Pour ce qui est du PB 520, je pense que je peux te l'envoyer par la poste, si tu veux et si ça te va...



Pas de soucis tu me chiffres le port. Sinon je ne sais pas encore quand j'irais au Rousses la prochaine fois (c'est pas loin de chez toi). Ca aurait été en été, y avait pas de soucis je montais au chalet en faisant un détour par chez toi pour l'iMac, voir un 5200 si l'école prend


----------



## OrdinoMac (19 Décembre 2008)

je serai intéressé par la "carte mère de ColorClassic II" si elle ne dépouille pas le classic color.


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir, pour ma petite collection personnelle (voir mon site dans la signature), je serais intéressé par un mac portable et un powerbook 150 (bien sûr, je paye les frait de ports)

Que je suis exigent ! 

Faut que j'en laisse pour les autres  

Merci par avance

OLDMAC


----------



## melaure (20 Décembre 2008)

MacMade ne doit pas passer souvent, patience (je lui ai envoyé un mp aussi).


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Décembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> MacMade ne doit pas passer souvent, patience (je lui ai envoyé un mp aussi).



Pareil


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2008)

En fait, il ne répondra pas avant une bonne demi douzaine de semaines, le temps de trier les 11743 MP qu'il a reçu jusqu'ici


----------



## melaure (21 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, il ne répondra pas avant une bonne demi douzaine de semaines, le temps de trier les 11743 MP qu'il a reçu jusqu'ici



C'est pas impossible. En plus ça fait longtemps que je cherche un portable 68040, alors j'ai hâte qu'il réponde ...


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Décembre 2008)

Je crois qu'on a saturé sa boite à MP  ... moi ça fait longtemps que je cherche le premier Macintosh Portable et un Powerbook 150, j'aurais bien pris le SE mais peut pas me déplacer.


----------



## rhodmac (26 Décembre 2008)

Macmade a dit:


> *Ordinateurs:*
> 
> Apple IIgs
> ColorClassic avec carte mère de ColorClassic II
> ...



Bonjour, je serais intéressé par ceci, si dispo
par contre par la poste, je suis trop loin, on peut prévoir plusieurs colis, si encore dispo
je peux envoyer un virement ou paypal....

merci par avance mon email rhodmac ALT yahoo.fr où ici, 
encore merci
JC


----------



## ramchamcham (3 Janvier 2009)

y a t il une vieille carte mère de palourde 466 SE qui prend la poussière dans le tiroir d'un collectionneur qui 
traine sur ce forum.

je suis pres  donner un peu de sous pour cette pièce...

j'attends vos réponse avec impatience....


On a dit des dons, pas des demandes, merci !


----------



## amsordos (7 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Je dispose actuellement d'un PowerMac 5500 dont je n'ai
plus l'utilité et que je cherche à céder.

- Un PowerMac 5500, 64 Mo de mémoire, 20 Go de disque
doté d'une carte accélératrice G3 400 MHz
- Un lecteur de cartouches Syquest EZ-135 (SCSI) + 5 cartouches

Est-ce que l'un de ces matériels est susceptible de vous intéresser ?


----------



## melaure (7 Janvier 2009)

Il est à ceder dans quel coin ?


----------



## amsordos (8 Janvier 2009)

Belfort


----------



## tantoillane (8 Janvier 2009)

Moi je veux bien la carte acceleratrice et le disque dur 


Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2009)

tantoillane a dit:


> Moi je veux bien la carte acceleratrice



C'est une L2, elle ne marche pas sur ton 7200 !


----------



## tantoillane (8 Janvier 2009)

Très bonne mémoire Pascal  Et sur un PowerMac G3 ? Comment arrives tu à savoir ça ? Pourquoi la L2 joue-t-elle un rôle ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2009)

tantoillane a dit:


> Très bonne mémoire Pascal  Et sur un PowerMac G3 ? Comment arrives tu à savoir ça ? Pourquoi la L2 joue-t-elle un rôle ?



Cette carte accélératrice se branche à la place de la barrette de mémoire cache L2, elle ne fonctionnait que sur les 6360, les 5400/6400, les 5500/6500, les 4400 et les clones équivalents, et est totalement incompatible avec OS X (car le Mac démarre en fait sur le 603 d'origine, et ça n'est qu'au chargement de l'extension Sonnet que le G3 prend le relais, et sonnet n'a jamais trouvé le moyen d'activer cette carte sous OS X).

J'arrive à savoir ça, car j'ai eu deux 5500 qui ont fonctionné avec cette carte, qui était le seul moyen d'accéder au G3 avec ces machines, les cartes accélératrices PCI n'y fonctionnant pas


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cette carte accélératrice se branche à la place de la barrette de mémoire cache L2, elle ne fonctionnait que sur les 6360, les 5400/6400, les 5500/6500, les 4400 et les clones équivalents, et est totalement incompatible avec OS X (car le Mac démarre en fait sur le 603 d'origine, et ça n'est qu'au chargement de l'extension Sonnet que le G3 prend le relais, et sonnet n'a jamais trouvé le moyen d'activer cette carte sous OS X).
> 
> J'arrive à savoir ça, car j'ai eu deux 5500 qui ont fonctionné avec cette carte, qui était le seul moyen d'accéder au G3 avec ces machines, les cartes accélératrices PCI n'y fonctionnant pas




Tout à fait. Et c'est la même carte pour les clones basés sur la même carte mère, Tanzania ou Tanzania II : exemple des Motorla Starmax 3000/400


----------



## amsordos (8 Janvier 2009)

tantoillane a dit:


> Moi je veux bien la carte acceleratrice et le disque dur
> 
> 
> Merci



J'ai plutôt l'intention de le céder dans son entier puisqu'il
fonctionne encore correctement.
L'idée initiale était de trouver une école à qui il aurait
peut-être pu rendre quelques services.

Si pas trouvé d'ici une quinzaine, je pourrai me résoudre à le
désosser et à mettre à la benne ce qui n'aura pas trouvé preneur


----------



## Invité (8 Janvier 2009)

Ah, je vais suivre le thread alors.
Si tu dois le désosser, il y a des petites choses basées sur la carte mère (Tanzania ?) qui m'intéresseraient.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Ah, je vais suivre le thread alors.
> Si tu dois le désosser, il y a des petites choses basées sur la carte mère (Tanzania ?) qui m'intéresseraient.



Non non, c'est le 4400 et les clones qui avaient une Tanzania, pas le 5500 !


----------



## Invité (8 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non, c'est le 4400 et les clones qui avaient une Tanzania, pas le 5500 !


Merde, je croyais que tous les modèles qui acceptaient cette Ram bizarre en 3,3v et la carte Sonnet L2 étaient tous équipés de la carte mère Tanzania !


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2009)

amsordos a dit:


> J'ai plutôt l'intention de le céder dans son entier puisqu'il
> fonctionne encore correctement.
> L'idée initiale était de trouver une école à qui il aurait
> peut-être pu rendre quelques services.
> ...



Une école qui m'a pris un 5500 il y a un an, serait très intéressé par la machine. Le gars n'a pas réussi à s'inscrire sur le forum pour te répondre et je transmet son intérêt pour ta machine. Par contre il est sur Roanne. Tu ne passes pas dans le Rhône par hasard ?


----------



## amsordos (9 Janvier 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Une école qui m'a pris un 5500 il y a un an, serait très intéressé par la machine. Le gars n'a pas réussi à s'inscrire sur le forum pour te répondre et je transmet son intérêt pour ta machine. Par contre il est sur Roanne. Tu ne passes pas dans le Rhône par hasard ?


Ca peut s'envisager dans le courant du mois


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2009)

amsordos a dit:


> Ca peut s'envisager dans le courant du mois



Okay dans ce cas je peux faire étape intermédiaire, et il passera le chercher chez moi. Il a déjà 4 machines dans sa classe


----------



## amsordos (9 Janvier 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Okay dans ce cas je peux faire étape intermédiaire, et il passera le chercher chez moi. Il a déjà 4 machines dans sa classe


 
Affaire entendue.

Où, quand, comment est-ce que je peux te contacter pour convenir d'une date ?


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2009)

amsordos a dit:


> Affaire entendue.
> 
> Où, quand, comment est-ce que je peux te contacter pour convenir d'une date ?



Je t'envoie dans les messages privés.


Passe lui un mail en MP si tu ne veux pas monologuer, car si mes souvenirs sont bons, un membre avec moins de 50 messages ne peut envoyer de MP qu'aux modos et admins !


----------



## jacquemoud_b (12 Janvier 2009)

allez voir cette page "Imac G3 réutilisable" pour ceux que ça intéresse.
Le bonheur des uns peut faire le bonheur des autres ^^


----------



## tantoillane (13 Janvier 2009)

jacquemoud_b a dit:


> allez voir cette page "Imac G3 réutilisable" pour ceux que ça intéresse.
> Le bonheur des uns peut faire le bonheur des autres ^^



Je comprends pas là ... tu nous renvoies vers un de tes messages dans ce même fil, et ton message contient un lien vers le début de ce fil ....  C'est un jeu de piste ?


----------



## jacquemoud_b (13 Janvier 2009)

lol non,
au début du fil, Monski_4 cherche a modifier ou a refourguer son Imac. alors j'ai mis en liens les 2 fils qui sont connexes!
peut-être que quelqu'un serait intéressé à lui reprendre son Imac


----------



## Erem (13 Janvier 2009)

Salut,
Moi j'ai les principaux composants d'un STARMAX 180/300MHz (je peux regarder en détail ce qu'il y a) à proposer. Je n'ai plus le boitier (ni le bloc alim il me semble).
Me contacter en MP.


----------



## Berthold (13 Janvier 2009)

J'ai plusieurs LC à donner, complets et fonctionnels*, claviers, souris, écrans, dans la région de Bourg-en-Bresse.


*manquera sûrement les piles, mais bon&#8230;


[PS] des machines qui ressemblent à ça :






De mémoire, elles tournent sous système 7, j'ai oublié après le point.[/PS]


----------



## melaure (13 Janvier 2009)

Berthold a dit:


> J'ai plusieurs LC à donner, complets et fonctionnels*, claviers, souris, écrans, dans la région de Bourg-en-Bresse.
> 
> 
> *manquera sûrement les piles, mais bon
> ...



Je voulais juste un lecteur de D7 pour LCIII ... 



C'est vrai que c'est cool, mais déjà ça devient difficile de placer des 5x00 dans les écoles, de plus en plus veulent au moins un iMac G3 ...


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Janvier 2009)

Dans mon école primaire, il y avait des II CI et des LC 630 ... mais le pire c'est qu'on se servaient de PC Fujistu Siemens (tout en un, copie de imac G3) sous Windaube 98


----------



## Berthold (14 Janvier 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Je voulais juste un lecteur de D7 pour LCIII ...
> 
> 
> 
> C'est vrai que c'est cool, mais déjà ça devient difficile de placer des 5x00 dans les écoles, de plus en plus veulent au moins un iMac G3 ...


Je dois pouvoir te trouver un lecteur de disquette, laisse-moi le temps de regarder quel Mac ne fonctionne plus (je préfère laisser entiers ceux qui fonctionnent).

Pour l'anecdote -qui n'en est pas une- , je suis instit , je fais fonctionner mes macs en fond de classe, mais le problème auquel je me heurte, c'est la place les effectifs classe augmentent, on donne priorité aux élèves sur les ordis (quand même ) alors les iMacs sont bienvenus, les SE/30 et Classics fonctionnent très bien en réseau AppleTalk, mais tous les macs un peu anciens qui mangent de la place, je m'en sépare je ne sais plus où les mettre
Sinon, je me ferais bien une grande salle info rien qu'en vieux macsc'est facile, ça fonctionne

Bref, j'arrête, je me fais du mal ! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2009)

Berthold a dit:


> les effectifs classe augmentent, on donne priorité aux élèves sur les ordis (quand même )



Groooosse erreur ! Les Mac sont quand même moins chiants ! 

Bon, ça serait des PC : d'accord !


----------



## Berthold (14 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, ça serait des PC : d'accord !


Tu ne crois pas si bien dire, je ne suis pas rentré dans les détails, mais évidemment, je suis en résistance contre la salle informatique de l'école, équipée en PC-de-m**de-sous-Windaube98-que-tout-le-monde-râle-après-mais-tu-comprends-eux-au-moins-on-sait-s'en-servir-alors-tes-macs-non-merci  :sick:

Bref, je fulmine derechef.

J'ai essayé de former les collègues, mais

non, je m'attaque à une pente savonneuse, j'arrête.:rose: :rateau:


----------



## melaure (14 Janvier 2009)

Berthold a dit:


> Tu ne crois pas si bien dire, je ne suis pas rentré dans les détails, mais évidemment, je suis en résistance contre la salle informatique de l'école, équipée en PC-de-m**de-sous-Windaube98-que-tout-le-monde-râle-après-mais-tu-comprends-eux-au-moins-on-sait-s'en-servir-alors-tes-macs-non-merci  :sick:
> 
> Bref, je fulmine derechef.
> 
> ...



C'est un peu pour ça aussi qu'il vaut mieux mettre des Macs sous OS X dans les écoles. Même si les vieux fonctionnent encore, tu peux difficilement mettre les gens sous OS 7 ou 8 aujourd'hui. Ca leur parait trop antique.

Un bon iMac G3 sous Tiger par contre ... 

Sinon c'est sympa de penser à moi


----------



## Berthold (14 Janvier 2009)

Tu veux une liste de tout ce que je peux donner ? Elle n'est pas à jour pour aujourd'hui, et vue la pluie verglaçante qui nous a immobilisés dans le secteur, je ne pense pas la mettre à jour avant demain. Ça t'intéresse ?


----------



## Erem (14 Janvier 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Je voulais juste un lecteur de D7 pour LCIII ...



Si c'est les mêmes modèles de lecteur que dans les IIsi ou les Performa 6200, j'ai un lecteur de disquette dispo...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2009)

Erem a dit:


> Si c'est les mêmes modèles de lecteur que dans les IIsi ou les Performa 6200, j'ai un lecteur de disquette dispo...



C'est les mêmes !


----------



## Erem (15 Janvier 2009)

Bon... cool ! J'attends qu'on me fasse signe :sleep:


----------



## Erem (15 Janvier 2009)

OK, c'est vu


----------



## tivinz (23 Janvier 2009)

Je profite de ce topic pour essayer de faire adopter un vieux performa 600 CD (si je me rappelle bien du modèle), en parfait état. (une vieille imprimante HP couleur en bonus, si cela intéresse)

Il est à venir chercher dans le 78, non loin de St Arnoult.

Me contacter par MP si intéressé.

PS : don en creative commons : pas de revente ou d'utilisation commerciale  (qui a dit de toutes façons il ne vaut plus un clou son vieux coucou ? On critique pas mon premier Mac nom de d***** :love: )


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2009)

tivinz a dit:


> Je profite de ce topic pour essayer de faire adopter un vieux performa 600 CD (si je me rappelle bien du modèle), en parfait état. (une vieille imprimante HP couleur en bonus, si cela intéresse)
> 
> Il est à venir chercher dans le 78, non loin de St Arnoult.
> 
> ...



Pour info, c'est le Mac IIvi (68030 à 16 Mhz) qui a été renommé Performa 600 CD en fin de vie !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (25 Janvier 2009)

Bon, j'en ai marre. Ça me couffle. J'ai des études à faire. Et tant que j'ai autre chose à faire, je m'y consacre pas assez. 
Alors tout part. 

Je donne tous les vieux Mac que j'ai à Palavas. 

À savoir : Deux *Mac LC* pour un écran niveau de gris. 
Un LC simple + une carte d'extention dont je n'ai pas trouvé le nom ni l'usage. 
Un LC 475 avec System 7.5.5 installé dessus. + *Une carte réseau Ethernet* dont il faut sûrement trouver les pilotes.  
*Les piles sont neuves. *

Un clavier compatible avec ces Macs là. Mais sans câble, ni souris. 

Les deux fonctionnent.

Sur l'un d'entre eux, il y à *Word 5.1*, qui n'est pas encore en abandonware. 


Pour ceux que ça intéraisse, je peux aussi donner un *Macintosh II* plus écran niveau de gris, double lecteur de disquettes 800ko. Y-a aussi une ImageWriter II sans cartouch (Prévoir un délais pour le donc, car ils sont à narbonne)


Voilà. Je me déplace s'il le faut sur Montpellier dans les soirées, si non, un peut plus loin dans la région certains week-ends.


----------



## ben206stras (25 Janvier 2009)

J'epère être au bon endroit...

J'ai retrouvé un "vieux" *AppleCD SC Plus* que je donne à qui le veux, à venir chercher en essonne 
Petite précision, je ne sais pas s'il fonctionne ou pas.

Il ressemble trait pour trait à ça (désolé pour la taille, si l'image est trop grande et ne peut rester, merci au modos de la supprimer) :


----------



## Marcus (27 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour a tous,

Je suis a la recherche d'un SE/30 car la pile du mien a coulé et il est hors d'usage. Le liquide de la pile a carrement bouffé certains composants.
Je suis franchement degouté car je l'aimais bien ce se/30 et j'avais pour projet d'en faire de lui trouver une carte réseau et d'en faire un serveur web juste pour le plaisir.
Est ce qu'une ame charitable aurait un bon vieux se/30 ou une carte mere de SE/30 dans un coin d'un placard ?
J'habite en normandie pas loin de paris et je peux evidemment me deplacer.
D'avance merci a tous...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Janvier 2009)

Yop,

Je donne Mac + écran +... :

PowerMac 8500/120 avec carte PCI Firewire (3 p) et carte PCI USB (2 p) + écran Apple Multiple Scan 17 Display + clavier ADB étendu et souris
Également lecteur Syquest + 5 cartouches (44MB)

Le tout en parfait état de marche...

A enlever dans les Bouches du Rhones (&#8776; Salon de Provence)


----------



## tantoillane (29 Janvier 2009)

Je veux bien juste la carte PCI USB. Les drivers sont pour quel système ? OS X ? OS 9 ?

Biensur je laisse priorité à toute association, école, ou autre qui aurait besoin de ce mac, mais ça me permettrai de mettre le wi-fi sur mon PowerMac G3.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Janvier 2009)

Et pourquoi pas uniquement la bille de la souris... ou encore la touche Z du clavier !!!!  

Je donne la config. complète... en d'autres termes, je ne vais pas m'amuser à démonter cette machine...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Janvier 2009)

Je peux si besoin "livrer" le matériel sur Lyon ou dans le sud ouest (Toulouse, Pau...), Montpellier également... bref, contactez moi (non, je ne livre pas à Noyelles Godault, ni à Paimpol, à Saint Avold non plus...  )


----------



## tantoillane (30 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas uniquement la bille de la souris... ou encore la touche Z du clavier !!!!
> 
> Je donne la config. complète... en d'autres termes, je ne vais pas m'amuser à démonter cette machine...





Euhh, il m'aurait fallu le petit cache qui se place devant le deuxième disque dur quand il n'y a pas de lecteur ZIP ou autre  
_
Ok, message inutile _


----------



## Invité (30 Janvier 2009)

tantoillane a dit:


> Je veux bien juste la carte PCI USB. Les drivers sont pour quel système ? OS X ? OS 9 ?
> 
> Biensur je laisse priorité à toute association, école, ou autre qui aurait besoin de ce mac, mais ça me permettrai de mettre le wi-fi sur mon PowerMac G3.



Je sais que question tarif, c'est pas la même chose qu'une carte Pci et une clé Usb/wifi (encore faut-il que tout ça fonctionne sous 9, c'est pas gagné), mais un pont ethernet est quand même une solution plus fiable et qui ne bouffe rien en cpu (appréciable avec nos dinausores !  ). 
On trouve de temps en temps des ponts SMC sur La Baie Us pour des prix très intéressant même avec le port. Dans mon exemple, les deux premiers !


----------



## OrdinoMac (30 Janvier 2009)

Invité a dit:


> J
> On trouve de temps en temps des ponts SMC sur La Baie Us pour des prix très intéressant même avec le port. Dans mon exemple, les deux premiers !




IL faut que je me trouve ce genre d'adaptateur. C'est compatible quelque soit le routeur wifi qui est à l'autre bout des ondes ? Par exemple, ce pont trendnet avec un routeur linksys wrt54g  ?


----------



## Invité (30 Janvier 2009)

J'en ai acheté 4, des ponts ethernets.
Pas forcément pour moi, mais ça fonctionne avec les Freebox (4 & 5), et les OrangeBox (je n'ai plus le nom en tête) avec des Macs (Système 7,6 à 10,5)


----------



## Marcus (30 Janvier 2009)

il y a quelques années j'avais fait un routeur avec un PowerMac G3 266Mhz sous OS X.
J'avais alors une freebox en mode pont et le Mac faisait routeur. Le mac ne faisait que ca et ca fonctionnait tres bien


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2009)

Bon, tout le monde est bien accroché ? Faites gaffe, ça va secouer un peu, voire même se bousculer, prenez vos dispositions, hein !

Ça y est ? Vous êtes prêts ? Ok, alors, je commence :

A venir chercher sur Paris 15ème (pas d'expédition possible) :

1 iMac G3 "Graphite"
1 iMac G3 "Snow"

à priori, tous deux en parfait état de marche.

Je ne sais pas exactement de quels modèles, mais très certainement tous deux entre 500 et 700 Mhz (je parierais pour des 600). Ah, je crains qu'ils ne soient sans clavier et sans souris, par contre !

Pour d'évidentes raisons d'équité, les premiers *à me passer un MP* seront les premiers servi, mais un seul iMac par personne, histoire de faire deux heureux au lieu d'un seul.

Par ailleurs, je dispose aussi de pièces de PowerBook G3 (WallStreet et Lombard). Je ne vais pas faire le détail ici, n'hésitez pas à me demander *par MP* ce qui vous manque, je vous dirais si j'ai (pour le lombard, un 400 Mhz, entre autres, carte mère et carte processeur sont en parfait état. En fait, il ne lui manque que la dalle de l'écran, une de ses charnières le disque dur, et le contenu des baies.). Le WallStreet, lui, j'ai l'écran (12 pouces matrice passive assez fatigué), mais pour le reste, je ne me souviens plus ce que j'ai déjà donné.

Voilà !


EDIT : Bon, alors, pour les iMac, c'est fait, les deux heureux sont bernard7 et Invité !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par ailleurs, je dispose aussi de pièces de PowerBook G3 (WallStreet et Lombard). Je ne vais pas faire le détail ici, n'hésitez pas à me demander *par MP* ce qui vous manque, je vous dirais si j'ai (pour le lombard, un 400 Mhz, entre autres, carte mère et carte processeur sont en parfait état. En fait, il ne lui manque que la dalle de l'écran, une de ses charnières le disque dur, et le contenu des baies.). Le WallStreet, lui, j'ai l'écran (12 pouces matrice passive assez fatigué), mais pour le reste, je ne me souviens plus ce que j'ai déjà donné.



Bon alors, changement de fusil d'épaule : Pour les pièces de WallStreet, rien de changé, mais pour le Lombard, changement : 

Je donne un Powerbook G3/400 Mhz "Lombard" (le premier modèle à clavier "bronze" avec USB et SCSI). L'écran est mort, et sans doute, la batterie aussi (là je tente de la recharger pour voir, mais j'ai un doute) mais il fonctionne avec un écran externe. Il est à venir chercher sur Meaux (77), mais livraison possible sur Paris. Vous me contactez par MP Il est parti (ça va vite, hein ! )

Pour WallStreet, il me reste :

coques complètes (y compris le cache charnières, la coque de l'écran est pour une dalle 12 pouces)
la dalle 12" (matrice passive, et passablement fatiguée, mais fonctionne), mais la nappe vidéo est HS (au moins une piste coupée)
La carte mère (c'était un WallStreet de première génération, à 233 Mhz sans cache L2), en état
La carte processeur (je rappelle G3/233 Mhz sans cache L2)
Le cache processeur métallique (qui fait aussi office de refroidisseur)
Le ventilateur
La carte "PMU/connexion périphs de baie d'extension"
Une charnière d'écran (une seule, la seconde est sur mon PDQ 266)
La carte "son/alimentation" y est, *mais si mes souvenirs sont bons, elle est morte*.
Le cas échéant, je peux aussi fournir un lecteur de CD "baie d'extension" (c'était pas le sien, mais j'en ai un en rab)
Le levier extracteur de la baie de gauche (batterie)

Par contre, je n'ai plus (utilisés ou déjà donné) :
La rib cage (pour les cartes PCMCIA) -> Elle est partie chez Berthold
Le clavier (parti chez Teo)
La batterie (chez Teo)
Le levier extracteur de la baie de droite (sur mon PDQ)

Voilà !

Mais comme tout ça m'encombre, ce qui ne sera pas parti (ou réservé) fin février ira à la boutique Mac OS Assistance de Meaux pour compléter son stock de pièces de rechanges !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Février 2009)

un peu moins généreux ici mais bon...

Donc, le 8500/120 + écran, c'est fait (Vivid, je te contacte très prochainement pour organiser la livraison  ).
Il me reste un lecteur disques amovibles "Syquest" SCSI (qui ressemble à peu prêt à ça) avec 5 cartouches de 44 MB (c'est "collector" ça non ?), j'ai également une imprimante Apple Stylewriter II, et une imprimante HP Deskwriter 520.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2009)

Ah, tiens, au fait, pour les possesseurs d'anciens portables Apple, il me reste deux disques durs de 2,5 pouces, un 2 Go (provenance WallStreet, fixations à écartement de 77 mm, donc pas utilisable dans un Powerbook plus ancien à priori, épaisseur 12 mm) et un 520 Mo (provenance PC, fixations à écartement 38 mm, épaisseur 12 mm) utilisable dans un WallStreet ou tout PowerBook plus ancien utilisant des disques à fixations avec écartement de 38 mm.

Comme d'hab, si intéressé -> MP !


----------



## mp_ (8 Février 2009)

Je continue dans la vague de générosité de Pascal 77 ...

J'ai ici un iMac G3 333 orange qui ne me sert pas à grand chose à part prendre la poussière. Je le donne à qui est prêt pour venir le chercher au Mans (pas d'expédition).

Le bestiau, livré avec tout ce qui se trouve sur l'image






Premier arrivé en privé, premier servi.






Edit : j'ai aussi un Performa 400 avec son clavier, sa souris et son écran.


----------



## Berthold (8 Février 2009)

Ce fil devient une vraie caverne d'Ali Baba&#8230; mais le sésame est un peu loin de moi&#8230; Allez, donneurs d'iMac G3, rapprochez-vous, encore un effort ! J'ai une classe à équiper !


----------



## mp_ (8 Février 2009)

Héhé ... Ces petits G3 se font de moins en moins chers (j'avais acheté mon premier à 90  début 2006, un 266 ...). Courage !

Pour ma part, mon petit orange est réservé. Peut-être qu'un jour, je me déciderais à céder mon DV SE 400, mais là, c'est plus sentimental, et je risque d'avoir plus de mal ...


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2009)

Berthold a dit:


> Ce fil devient une vraie caverne d'Ali Baba mais le sésame est un peu loin de moi Allez, donneurs d'iMac G3, rapprochez-vous, encore un effort ! J'ai une classe à équiper !



Il serait près de lyon, j'aurais sauté dessus pour une école dans l'ain, mais là ...


----------



## Berthold (10 Février 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Il serait près de lyon, j'aurais sauté dessus pour une école dans l'ain, mais là ...


:afraid: Ah non, on va pas se faire concurrence en plus ! Mon école à moi elle est plus jolie


----------



## ccciolll (10 Février 2009)

Berthold a dit:


> :afraid: Ah non, on va pas se faire concurrence en plus ! Mon école à moi elle est plus jolie&#8230;



Bien sûr que si, il faut que l'éducation devienne rentable et accepte enfin de s'appliquer des critères de productivité, de compétitivité et de concurrence bien trempés !
D'ailleurs, tu verras, quand tu seras instituteur en intérim chez acadomia, ce sera windows ou rien.

Mais on s'éloigne un peu trop du thème de cette discussion, je crois.


----------



## ccciolll (10 Février 2009)

Dites, j'y pense en voyant des Imac commencer à poindre dans cette discussion : on va bientôt devoir la déménager de la rubrique "Classic mac" !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2009)

ccciolll a dit:


> Dites, j'y pense en voyant des Imac commencer à poindre dans cette discussion : on va bientôt devoir la déménager de la rubrique "Classic mac" !



Non non, de ce point de vue, elle est bien ici, parce que faut pas rêver, les iMac que j'ai mis moi, pour les faire tourner sous X, faudra les booster en Ram, là, s'ils ont 128 Mo, c'est le bout du monde !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2009)

Bon, là, ma fille ayant renoncé à l'utiliser, je donne à qui vient chercher*, un Palm IIIx en parfait état, complet, avec sa base (série connectique PC) et même l'adaptateur Série/USB (Keyspan USA 19H) qui m'a servi, jusqu'il y a un peu plus d'un an, à le synchroniser, d'abord avec mon iMac G4, puis avec mon PowerMac G4.

J'ai utilisé ce Palm (datant de 1999) de 2OO2 à 2OO7, sans jamais parvenir à saturer ses 4 Mo de mémoire, bien qu'il ait contenu tout mon carnet d'adresses, et à la fin, mes 5 années de rendez-vous, les lignes de bus, train et de métro de Paris et banlieue (plus toutes les conneries que j'avais mis dessus pour passer le temps pendant mes déplacements en train ou métro, Yam, Backgammon, scrabble, etc).

Bien sûr, il est loin d'avoir toutes les possibilités des modèles de ces dernières années, mais synchronisé avec Entourage (v(X), puis 2004 (à priori, avec 2008, on ne peut pas directement par hot sync, faut passer par iSync et carnet d'adresse. Une régression de plus au débit de 2008 !), sur mes Mac, il m'a permis, sous le volume d'un iPhone, à peu près, d'avoir dans ma poche l'équivalent d'un énorme organizer papier (cinq années de RdV).

Si intéressé, comme d'hab : MP


(*) Pas d'expédition, mais RdV possible sur Paris, ou sur Meaux (77)

Ne vous bousculez plus, le Palm a trouvé preneur !


----------



## mercq25 (13 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Mon cher Performa 5200 ne veut plus démarrer comme je le dis  " ici " et je suis à la recherche de la disquette miraculeuse ou du CD contenant le système 7.5 qui pourraient lui redonner vie.:hosto:

Je demande humblement aux gentils modérateurs d'accepter cet appel désespéré qui trouvera sûrement une âme compatissante sur ce fil.:sick:

Avec tout ma reconnaissance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2009)

mercq25 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon cher Performa 5200 ne veut plus démarrer comme je le dis  " ici " et je suis à la recherche de la disquette miraculeuse ou du CD contenant le système 7.5 qui pourraient lui redonner vie.:hosto:
> 
> ...



C'est d'autant plus inutile que sur le fil en question, on t'a indiqué où télécharger ça gratuitement directement sur le site d'Apple ! :mouais:


----------



## mercq25 (15 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est d'autant plus inutile que sur le fil en question, on t'a indiqué où télécharger ça gratuitement directement sur le site d'Apple ! :mouais:



T'as raison. Mais moi, quand je panique, je ferais n'importe quoi !

En fait, je n'ai plus besoin de CD ou de disquette : grâce aux conseils reçus, j'ai pu résoudre mon problème.

Merci quand même d'avoir accepté mon appel.

Je présume qu'il est inutile de te dire que tu peux l'effacer pour ne pas encourager d'autres nioubes désemparés à prendre les généreux donateurs pour l'armée du salut.

Cordialement


----------



## bernard7 (15 Février 2009)

Merci encore à Pascal77 et à MortyBlake pour le don de l'iMac Graphite. Je suis en train de le "mettre à jour" (logiciels éducatifs) et dès la rentrée, mes élèves pourront s'en servir quotidiennement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2009)

bernard7 a dit:


> Merci encore à Pascal77 et à MortyBlake pour le don de l'iMac Graphite. Je suis en train de le "mettre à jour" (logiciels éducatifs) et dès la rentrée, mes élèves pourront s'en servir quotidiennement.



Ben maintenant que tu l'as, tu peux nous dire quel modèle c'est ?


----------



## bernard7 (15 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben maintenant que tu l'as, tu peux nous dire quel modèle c'est ?



Il s'agit bien d'un iMac G3/600 "Graphite" avec 384 Mo de RAM et 40 Go de disque dur (et 2 ports firewire) ! Il ne me reste plus qu'à dénicher 1 clavier et 1 souris pour qu'il soit complètement opérationnel.
Et en bonus, j'ai eu droit à une webcam Philips.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2009)

bernard7 a dit:


> Et en bonus, j'ai eu droit à une webcam Philips.




Naaaan  Mais il en avait une vraie collection, alors !


----------



## Arlequin (19 Février 2009)

Superdisk Drive Usb Imation, modèle SD-USB-M2

*j'ignore s'il fonctionne*

il s'allume et éjecte les disquettes (ce qui est déjà pas mal )

Je ne peux tester plus loin, je n'ai pas le câble (et n'ai par ailleurs aucune idée de ce qu'est cette connectique)

si ça intéresse qqun > mp

bonne journée


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> et n'ai par ailleurs aucune idée de ce qu'est cette connectique



C'est un câble USB (1) spécifique à ce matériel (USB normal côté ordi, et cette prise bizarre côté lecteur).

Celui qui voudra s'en servir devra trouver ce câble, ce qui ne sera sans doute pas simple. Ton lecteur pourrait intéresser quelqu'un ayant le même mais en panne !

A noter que ce lecteur lit et écrit aussi bien ses disquettes spécifiques que les disquettes ordinaires, les miens (un comme le tien sur le PM G4 et un "baie d'extension" sur le PB G3 me servent de "lecteurs de disquettes", le SuperDisk de 120 Mo étant à peu près aussi rapide qu'une disquette ordinaire, le remplir prend trop de temps, graver un CD-RW est plus rapide !


----------



## Arlequin (19 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est un câble USB (1) spécifique à ce matériel (USB normal côté ordi, et cette prise bizarre côté lecteur).
> 
> Celui qui voudra s'en servir devra trouver ce câble, ce qui ne sera sans doute pas simple. Ton lecteur pourrait intéresser quelqu'un ayant le même mais en panne !
> 
> A noter que ce lecteur lit et écrit aussi bien ses disquettes spécifiques que les disquettes ordinaires, les miens (un comme le tien sur le PM G4 et un "baie d'extension" sur le PB G3 me servent de "lecteurs de disquettes", le SuperDisk de 120 Mo étant à peu près aussi rapide qu'une disquette ordinaire, le remplir prend trop de temps, graver un CD-RW est plus rapide !



merci wikiscal77


----------



## melaure (19 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est un câble USB (1) spécifique à ce matériel (USB normal côté ordi, et cette prise bizarre côté lecteur).
> 
> Celui qui voudra s'en servir devra trouver ce câble, ce qui ne sera sans doute pas simple. Ton lecteur pourrait intéresser quelqu'un ayant le même mais en panne !
> 
> A noter que ce lecteur lit et écrit aussi bien ses disquettes spécifiques que les disquettes ordinaires, les miens (un comme le tien sur le PM G4 et un "baie d'extension" sur le PB G3 me servent de "lecteurs de disquettes", le SuperDisk de 120 Mo étant à peu près aussi rapide qu'une disquette ordinaire, le remplir prend trop de temps, graver un CD-RW est plus rapide !



J'en ai un, mais il fonctionne peut-être encore. Quand j'aurais retaper ma palourde je testerais tout ça (dans un bon moment je pense).


----------



## Vivid (23 Février 2009)

pour qui veut, j'ai un clavier adb étendu.


----------



## Invité (23 Février 2009)

Carte vidéo PCI "_IMS Twin Turbo 128_", 8Mo de Vram. Compatible sys 7.6 au 9.2.2.
Drivers certainement chez moi quelque part. 

Mp comme il se doit ! 

Y'a toujours ça aussi&#8230;


----------



## pierru (4 Mars 2009)

Chers amis amateurs de vieilleries, 

A céder : config. SCSI excellent état autour d'un 4400/160 + Monitor Apple 16" + Scanner Umax Power Look II avec adapt. transparents + lecteur Syquest 200 MBC + Imp. LaserWriter II. + quelques bidouilles (clavier, souris, cartouche sysquest, etc.. 

L'ensemble à prendre sur place proche Toulouse après MP d'usage.


----------



## Invité (5 Mars 2009)

Bon, je viens de chercher l'iMac que j'ai gagné 
G3@600 384Mo de Ram et 40Go.
Merci au généreux donateur et à l'intermédiaire efficace qui a permis la chose


----------



## Berthold (5 Mars 2009)

Pour info, je viens coup sur coup de récupérer deux iMacs G3, 400DV et 500 DV qui dormaient au fond de placards ! Je suis vert Ces machines font tourner Panther (sous condition de RAM suffisante uf corse) sans problème ! Dans quel monde vivons-nous ! (Ceci dit, je suis ravi de cette opportunité )


----------



## FUN (5 Mars 2009)

Hello

Je donne le bric à Mac qui se trouve dans mon grenier, pour faire de la place avant travaux. Je ne VEUX pas jeter mes vieux amis.

J'ai là-haut : 
1 Quadra 700, 1 PowerMac 4400, 1 PowerMac 7600 logé dans une carcasse de 9600, 1 lecteur ProDrive 80C 88Mb (pas sûr qu'il marche), 1 LaserWriter Select 300, 1 ImageWriter II avec de l'encre, 2 écrans 13", 1 17" Trinitron (qui ne s'est pas vendu sur eBay, quel scandale), 1 scan Agfa Snapscan SCSI, des disques durs internes (pas sûr qu'ils marchent tous) et externes (1Go), 1 lecteur zip interne, des câbles SCSI, des souris, des claviers ADB. Et un lot de disquettes d'époque. Et en cherchant un peu je trouverai sans doute encore quelques trésors.

Seule condition : venir chercher le matériel avant le 22 mars. Et le dépoussiérer.

Le grenier est sain, il y a encore peu j'y avais mon bureau. Je me gelais juste un peu le popotin l'hiver ! Il est pas chauffé. 

Ah, j'oubliais, c'est en région parisienne, à Goussainville, près de Roissy, Villiers le Bel... Se repérer aux bagnoles qui brûlent :-D


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2009)

Quelques images d'un contact enseignant au centre de la France.
















(floutages volontaires)

N'hésitez donc pas à donner 

Et si vous avez une petite machine monobloc pour lui sur Lyon, je peux faire le relai.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (10 Mars 2009)

Hello,
j'ai les mêmes machines en bon état qui servent à rien 
et à donner à une école bien sûr,
j'habite trop loin ...
dommage,
patrick


----------



## FUN (15 Mars 2009)

Hello

Le PowerMac 7600 et l'écran 17" ont trouvé preneur. Le disque externe de 1Go également.


----------



## SulliX (16 Mars 2009)

Moi aussi il me reste des machines dans le même genre (7500 et 8500 dans boîtier 7x00)

Mais ils n'avaient pas trouvé preneur...


----------



## shadowchild (18 Mars 2009)

J'ai un G3 333 Mhz, personne n'aurait de la ram pour booster un peu celui-ci?
Je crois qu'il n'y a que 2x32mhz là...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2009)

owchild" data-source="post: 5039214"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
shadowchild a dit:


> J'ai un G3 333 Mhz, personne n'aurait de la ram pour booster un peu celui-ci?
> Je crois qu'il n'y a que 2x32mhz là...



Si c'est un PowerMac G3 "beige", il en reste une référence chez Macway, mais si c'est un iMac "five flavours" ça va être un poil dur à trouver (PC66 ou PC100 en SoDIMM). Il me reste peut-être une ou deux barrettes de 64 Mo dans un coin, faudrait que je regarde !


----------



## shadowchild (18 Mars 2009)

C'est effectivement de la pc66 qu'il me faudrait...
J'aimerais bien installer panther dessus...


----------



## shadowchild (18 Mars 2009)

A moins que quelqu'un veuille se débarasser d'un g4...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2009)

owchild" data-source="post: 5039310"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
shadowchild a dit:


> C'est effectivement de la pc66 qu'il me faudrait...
> J'aimerais bien installer panther dessus...



De la PC100 convient aussi (elle accepte de fonctionner à 66 Mhz), toutefois, même une ou deux 64 ne suffiront pas, faut au moins 256, voire 384 ou 512 pour que Panther tourne raisonnablement sur cette machine, mais on ne sait toujours pas si c'est un iMac ou un G3 beige.


----------



## shadowchild (18 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> De la PC100 convient aussi (elle accepte de fonctionner à 66 Mhz), toutefois, même une ou deux 64 ne suffiront pas, faut au moins 256, voire 384 ou 512 pour que Panther tourne raisonnablement sur cette machine, mais on ne sait toujours pas si c'est un iMac ou un G3 beige.



Pardon, c'est un iMac G3 strawberry ...


----------



## FUN (22 Mars 2009)

Mes coucous sont partis à la casse...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Mars 2009)

Où habites-tu pour trouver une déchetterie ouverte le dimanche ???!!!


----------



## Berthold (22 Mars 2009)

J'en ai deux ouvertes le dimanche matin&#8230;


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Mars 2009)

Pareil, celle de chez moi est ouverte le matin...
Exception(s) ?


----------



## FUN (22 Mars 2009)

Dans le Val d'Oise...

J'ai discuté avec un ancien imprimeur qui jetait des tas de Macs aussi. 

Quelle tristesse...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (26 Mars 2009)

Y-a pas quelqu'un qui à un PowerMac Cube sans l'écran assorti ? (Que je le lui propose..) => Le mien me prend de la place.... (17")


----------



## FUN (26 Mars 2009)

Ca ne va que sur un Cube ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (27 Mars 2009)

En fait, il va sur de l'ADC ou du DVI (car j'ai l'adaptateur)

Mais par contre, j'ai oublié une chose : Il faut que ça soit sur la région de Montpellier ou de Narbonne. Car je n'ai pas de carton. Donc, il faut que je livre.


----------



## OrdinoMac (28 Mars 2009)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Y-a pas quelqu'un qui à un PowerMac Cube sans l'écran assorti ? (Que je le lui propose..) => Le mien me prend de la place.... (17")



Je cherche un écran ADC TFT depuis longtemps ....     mais ce ne doit pas être un TFT. Un TFT ça ne prend pas de place.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Mars 2009)

Si, c'est un écran plat.. c'est juste la notion de place qui est relative : J'en ai pas beaucoups. Alors même un brin de poussière prend de la place. 

C'est un comme ça :


----------



## OrdinoMac (29 Mars 2009)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Si, c'est un écran plat.. c'est juste la notion de place qui est relative : J'en ai pas beaucoups. Alors même un brin de poussière prend de la place.
> 
> C'est un comme ça :




Ben alors je veux bien prendre.


----------



## 217ae1 (29 Mars 2009)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Ben alors je veux bien prendre.



moi aussi, mais j'habite trop loin.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> moi aussi, mais j'habite trop loin.



Oui, mais toi, t'aurais de toute façon pas eu la place, au vu de ta localisation, parce qu'il est nettement plus grand qu'une "Airport Extrème", cet écran (toi, tu dois être tout p'tit, nan ?). 

Naaaan &#8230; Tu voulais pas dire "dans le rayon *d'action* de mon airport extrème" ?  :rateau:


----------



## 217ae1 (29 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais toi, t'aurais de toute façon pas eu la place, au vu de ta localisation, parce qu'il est nettement plus grand qu'une "Airport Extrème", cet écran (toi, tu dois être tout p'tit, nan ?).



c'est vrai, j'arrivais déja pas a mettre mon mac mini dedans donc j'ai du le mettre dehors. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Si, c'est un écran plat.. c'est juste la notion de place qui est relative : J'en ai pas beaucoups. Alors même un brin de poussière prend de la place.
> 
> C'est un comme ça :


C"est celui de ta petite annonce ?
(desole je suis en qwerty actuellement)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Mars 2009)

Oui, mais personne ne veut payer pour un écran de 17" de nos jours, aussi beau et robuste soit-il.
Et dans un sens, ça ce comprend.


----------



## ccciolll (30 Mars 2009)

Moi j'ai payé pour un 17" à l'ancienne il y a peu. Un écran de PC de base, 15 euros dans un dépôt-vente, et qui me sert de
Visionneur de DVD (je n'ai pas de télé).
Bon d'accord, c'est un usage vraiment spécifique. Mais voilà,pour dire qu'il existe encore des acheteurs pour ça.


----------



## tantoillane (30 Mars 2009)

En tous cas, ce PowerMac Cube est très sympa niveau design, et j'ai étonné de lire ça en voulant en savoir un peu plus sur cette bestiole ... :rateau:



> it had a negative impact on the artistic design that Apple had marketed


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2009)

Je rappelle que ce fil est réservé à l'usage de ceux qui offrent du matériel (quel qu'il soit, on n'est pas sectaires), et à ceux qui leur répondent. Merci de vous en tenir là !


----------



## alex7995 (12 Avril 2009)

Salut,
Je m'appelle Alexandre et j'ai 13ans.
En fait depuis de nombreuses années je rève d'un mac .... maleuresement le mac n'est pas discount, et c'est la le problème. Je fait de la formation a une dame sur son imac 22" alu et le macbook air (le plus cher avec le SSD) qu'elle c'est acheté hier. Sa me scotche. Bien sur je demande pas le dèrnier macbook air, mais un ptit mac (de préférence portable) pour surfer sur le web, bidouiller, coder.... et noter mes cours (et oui, l'éducation = collège, école) et de préférence sous léopard. Je suis pret a mettre aussi de l'argent. 

Merci.


----------



## aCLR (12 Avril 2009)

T'as lu le message de Pascal77 écrit en vert juste au-dessus du tien ?



Je te conseille gentiment d'aller dans les petites annonces et de trouver ton bonheur là-bas&#8230;




Je confirme !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2009)

Bon voyons si ça marche mieux après ce message !

Bon, à priori, la situation est redevenue normale. alex7995, pour la suite de ton message (que j'ai oublié de déplacer avec le reste, désolé, mais vu le bronx que ça a mis dans la base de données, il va rester ici), ça se passe ici !


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2009)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> ()



Il peut donc se connecter sur un Mac Mini PPC 1.5, n'est-ce pas ? (je m'y perd avec ces connecteurs). Je descend sur Montpellier en mai. Je suis intéressé si tu l'as toujours


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Il peut donc se connecter sur un Mac Mini PPC 1.5, n'est-ce pas ? (je m'y perd avec ces connecteurs&#8230. Je descend sur Montpellier en mai. Je suis intéressé si tu l'as toujours




   (private joke)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Non car il possède un port ADC propriétaire à Apple mais c'est possible avec un connecteur qu'il donne


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2009)

Sans doute le fameux connecteur à 99&#8364; sur le site apple, c'est ça ? Pas donné&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Oui mais :



Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> En fait, il va sur de l'ADC ou du DVI (car j'ai l'adaptateur)
> 
> Mais par contre, j'ai oublié une chose : Il faut que ça soit sur la région de Montpellier ou de Narbonne. Car je n'ai pas de carton. Donc, il faut que je livre.



C'est dommage car je suis aussi sur Montpellier mais j'ai pas de sous pour l'ecran


----------



## Petira (18 Avril 2009)

Loool


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Avril 2009)

Et de toute façon, il est partit 


Ceci dit, j'ait toujours le fameux adaptateur à 99 ! 

(Mais gratuit, ou alors en échange de quelque chose d'intéressant)


----------



## estcethomas (19 Avril 2009)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Et de toute façon, il est partit
> 
> 
> Ceci dit, j'ait toujours le fameux adaptateur à 99 !
> ...



un adaptateur à 99???


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2009)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> ou alors en échange de quelque chose d'intéressant)



Une photo dédicacée de Mackie dans les toilettes du Boeing du retour d'Australie ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Avril 2009)

Pas vraiment de cet ordre la...


----------



## Berthold (6 Mai 2009)

Je relance un appel, je vais très bientôt me débarrasser de pas mal de macs oldworld (LC, IIsi, etc&#8230 complets et fonctionnels hormis la pile, pour des raisons de place manquante. Dans la région lyonnaise (dans l'Ain), me contacter par MP.

J'établirai la liste précise dès que possible.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

Je donne à qui veut :

-1 lecteur graveur cd IDE
-1 batterie de MacBook Pro 15" HS (Ideal pour quelqu'un qui n'en a plus aucune car la fraquence du pross est divisée par 2)


----------



## Berthold (6 Mai 2009)

Bon ben voilà, c'est le cur déchiré que je passe cette annonce.

Je me fixe comme limite le 22 mai, sauf réservation bien sûr, et tout ceci part à la benne puisque les associations caritatives de mon secteur n'en veulent même plus à prendre dans le secteur de Bourg-en-Bresse :



> LC : 2
> LCIII : 1
> MacIIsi : 2
> Classic : 2 (dont 1 état inconnu)
> ...



J'ai déjà un retour à préciser pour un LC.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2009)

Tu as avisé melaure ? c'est pas loin de ses terres, et il en cherche souvent pour des écoles de son coin !


----------



## ccciolll (7 Mai 2009)

Et puis il y a tout de même un G3.
Le plus petit, certes, mais un G3 c'est un G3.


----------



## Berthold (8 Mai 2009)

Pas besoin de l'aviser, il s'est avisé lui-même. 

Quant au G3, je préfère prévenir, si je précise "état inconnu", c'est que je ne l'ai jamais testé, que je ne me rappelle plus pourquoi, mais forcément y'avait une raison&#8230;


----------



## Etienne 12345 (9 Mai 2009)

Berthold a dit:


> Bon ben voilà, c'est le cur déchiré que je passe cette annonce.
> 
> Je me fixe comme limite le 22 mai, sauf réservation bien sûr, et tout ceci part à la benne puisque les associations caritatives de mon secteur n'en veulent même plus à prendre dans le secteur de Bourg-en-Bresse :
> 
> ...


Je suis intéressé par le 5300 et le 5500 pour mon école.
Est-ce qu'une dépose (provisoire) à Lyon est possible ?
Merci


----------



## Etienne 12345 (12 Mai 2009)

Berthold a dit:


> Bon ben voilà, c'est le cur déchiré que je passe cette annonce.
> 
> Je me fixe comme limite le 22 mai, sauf réservation bien sûr, et tout ceci part à la benne puisque les associations caritatives de mon secteur n'en veulent même plus à prendre dans le secteur de Bourg-en-Bresse :
> 
> ...




Instit, je suis intéressé par le 5300 et le 5500 pour mon école.
Est-ce qu'une dépose (provisoire) à Lyon est possible ?


----------



## Berthold (12 Mai 2009)

Heu, désolé, je mets la liste à jour, les écoles sont grosses demandeuses de monoblocs exit le 5300 et le 5500

Précisons que pour les unités centrales, je donne les moniteurs qui vont bien 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h13 ----------

Voilà :


> LC : 2
> LCIII : 1
> MacIIsi : 2
> Classic : 2 (dont 1 état inconnu)
> ...


----------



## melaure (16 Mai 2009)

Merci Berthold,

en fait le 5500 c'est pour Etienne 12345, je ne l'avais pas reconnu avec ce pseudo 

J'espère que tu pourras tout donner.

A+

Mel


----------



## Berthold (16 Mai 2009)

Ok, le monde est petit


----------



## melaure (17 Mai 2009)

Berthold a dit:


> Ok, le monde est petit&#8230;



Par contre je m'aperçois que je n'ai pris assez de câbles d'alimentation ... 

Quel distrait !


----------



## Berthold (17 Mai 2009)

Pas de problème, j'en ai deux cents&#8230; tu veux que je t'en envoie ? combien ?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (24 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,
je rappelle que je donne deux performas série 5400 (monobloc)
des LC III et 475 plus périphériques: cables, softs ,scanners, wacom etc.
mais à prendre sur le Lot et Garonne (ou par la poste)
avant détour par la benne !
tout est fonctionnel et en bon état,
dommage de les jeter, mais manque de place chronique dans mon atelier,
liste complète sur demande par M.P,
cordialement,
Patrick JJ


----------



## macelene (30 Mai 2009)

Bonjour Tutti 


Je donne:
un Power Macintosh G4, N° Série CK94461SVHNZ, 400MHZ, 1Mo cache, DVD-D, 128 Mo SDRAM, 20Go, HD/ZIP/MDM, Firewire (2), USB (2)  etc...

Une tablette WACOM Intuos, pour Mac (bien sûr :rateau A4 Regular Date d'achat Déc 1998.

Me contacter par mail ou sur ma messagerie..


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2009)

macelene a dit:


> Bonjour Tutti
> 
> 
> Je donne:
> ...



Là, je sens qu'il ne va pas te rester longtemps sur les bras, celui ci ! 

Sinon, tu sais que tu nous manques un peu, au bar, toi :love: tu devrais passer faire un p'tit , ça ferait plaisir à pas mal de monde


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2009)

la wacom est usb ?  possibilité de venir la chercher en Juillet ?


----------



## ccciolll (2 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je sens qu'il ne va pas te rester longtemps sur les bras, celui ci !


Carrément ! Un G4 ! une *TOUR* G4 !

Ben d'ailleurs c'est à retirer dans quelle région ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2009)

ccciolll a dit:


> Carrément ! Un G4 ! une *TOUR* G4 !
> 
> Ben d'ailleurs c'est à retirer dans quelle région ?



Tu vois le pôle nord ? ben, c'est un peu au sud !


----------



## ccciolll (3 Juin 2009)

Reykjavik !?
Vancouver ?
Sapporo ?
Lillehammer ?
Leningrad ?
Santiago ? (zut, perdu.)


----------



## macelene (3 Juin 2009)

ccciolll a dit:


> Reykjavik !?
> Vancouver ?
> Sapporo ?
> Lillehammer ?
> ...




ah oui pas donné de coordonnées, mais suffit de demander   

Je suis dans la ville des Papes


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2009)

macelene a dit:


> Je suis dans la ville des Papes



Lui dis pas ça, malheureuse, il va filer direct à Rome   

Bon, en attendant une autre bonne nouvelle, quelques amuse-gueules :

Je donne deux lecteurs optiques internes (IDE ATAPI) 5,25 (taille standard pour les tours) :

- 1 lecteur de DVD Pioneer DVD-A03S. Attention, c'est un "mange disque", donc pour l'utiliser sur un PowerMac G3 blanc/bleu ou G4, il faudrait ôter la trappe  en Façade. Pour les beiges, il irait, mais je ne sais pas s'il est possible de leur adapter un lecteur IDE. Il est aussi possible de le monter dans un boîtier externe. pour les DVD R/RW, il lit aussi bien les "+" que les "-".

- 1 graveur de DVD (DVD-R et -RW, mais ne grave pas les DVD+, qu'il peut lire malgré tout) provenant d'un iMac G4. J'ai bricolé ce graveur en lui adaptant une face avant (ils en sont dépourvus dans les iMac G4) mais elle est fixée (proprement et solidement) avec de l'adhésif, il est donc possible de l'ôter pour remettre la chose dans un iMac G4, sinon, tel quel, il peut être utilisé dans une "tour" (G3/4) ou un boîtier externe.

Livrable à Meaux ou sur Paris.


----------



## Berthold (4 Juin 2009)

Du nouveau :

&#8226; Performa monobloc 5620/120 RAM 40 Mo DD 1,2 Go système 7.5.3, écran un peu rose, cherche preneur au nord de Lyon&#8230;
D'après mon MacTracker favori, on peut le monter à Mac OS 9.1

&#8226; imprimante ImageWriter II état inconnu
&#8226; imprimante PersonnalLaserWriter LS état inconnu

Ce week-end, sauf réservation de la part de l'un de vous, tout cela part à la déchetterie, même le PPC qui fonctionne encore&#8230;


----------



## melaure (4 Juin 2009)

Berthold a dit:


> Du nouveau :
> 
>  Performa monobloc 5620/120 RAM 40 Mo DD 1,2 Go système 7.5.3, écran un peu rose, cherche preneur au nord de Lyon
> D'après mon MacTracker favori, on peut le monter à Mac OS 9.1
> ...



Triste fin ...


----------



## Berthold (4 Juin 2009)

Que veux-tu&#8230; j'ai récupéré, ce jour-même, un eMac G4&#8230; ! Que ferais-je d'un Performa dans mon petit estanco que tu as visité l'autre jour  ?


----------



## -oldmac- (5 Juin 2009)

@ Berthold Le garder pour la collection ... bien sûr tu a sûrement le même problème que moi ... la plaçe ... 

Sinon des nouvelle du Mac Classic


----------



## melaure (5 Juin 2009)

Surtout que l'autre jour je l'aurais pris avec le 5500 ... enfin ...

Ceci dit l'enseignant que j'aide commence à avoir un parc complet.


----------



## Gwen (5 Juin 2009)

Berthold a dit:


>  Performa monobloc 5620/120



Sur Mac Tracker, je n'arrive pas à retrouver cette référence, tu as dû te tromper?

Est-ce le performa 5200 que tu as?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Sur Mac Tracker, je n'arrive pas à retrouver cette référence, tu as dû te tromper?
> 
> Est-ce le performa 5200 que tu as?



Non, le 5200, c'était 75 Mhz, 120 Mhz, c'était le 5260 (il a juste interverti les deux chiffres du milieu), une version "low price" du 5320, avec un écran 13 ou 14, je ne sais plus trop, au lieu du 15 des autres monoblocs !


----------



## Berthold (5 Juin 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> @ Berthold Le garder pour la collection ... bien sûr tu a sûrement le même problème que moi ... la plaçe ...
> 
> Sinon des nouvelle du Mac Classic


:rose:Ouioui, je ne t'ai pas oublié, ne t'inquiète pas.
Poour la collection, j'ai un PowerBook 520c, un SE/30, ça ira&#8230; et oui, toujours des problèmes de place, sinon j'aurais tout gardé !

@gwen et Pascal 77 : Oui, j'ai dyslexiqué, c'est bien un 5260/120, 14", bien réactif en 7.5.3, je ne sais pas ce qu'il donne en 9.1.


----------



## Berthold (7 Juin 2009)

:rose: Bon, hormis ce qui est déjà promis à oldmac et d'autres, voilà, y'a plus rien, tout est parti à la déchetterie ce week-end.

snif.:rateau::sick:


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Juin 2009)

> Bon, hormis ce qui est déjà promis à oldmac et d'autres, voilà, y'a plus rien, tout est parti à la *déchetterie* ce week-end.
> 
> snif.


 C'est un crime jeter un mac ...

Non je déconne des fois pas soucis de place et de non utilité on est obligé mais ça fait mal au coeur a mon avis ... (j'ai jamais jeter de Mac ... Par contre mes Pentium 1,2,3 et tout mes 486 ... )


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2009)

Ben faut dire que, fonctionnellement parlant, certaines machines (en gros, tout ce qui ne supporte pas Mac OS 9.1) est aujourd'hui quasiment inutilisable, et seuls les collectionneurs restent intéressés. Et même pour les machines qui ne font pas tourner OS X, ça devient difficile, car de nos jours, micro-informatique et internet sont intimement liés, et internet sous OS 9 &#8230; 

J'ai longtemps gardé mon WallStreet, du fait de sa capacité à servir d'intermédiaire entre "new" et "old" world, via ses cartes PCMCIA, mais j'ai finalement renoncé, car de ce point de vue, il était au chômage technique depuis longtemps, et ayant pu rendre opérationnel un Pismo à partir de deux épaves, je me suis résolu à m'en séparer (bon, je ne l'ai pas jeté, il fait maintenant le bonheur de bambins dans une école, mais il est sous Mac OS X, même si ça n'est que Jaguar).


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2009)

Une minute de silence ...

:rateau:


----------



## Berthold (8 Juin 2009)

Ben oui, hein&#8230; une page se tourne&#8230; Les collègues ne me regarderont plus comme le taré qui bidouille ses vieux macs&#8230; ils me verront comme le taré qui bidouille des iMacs en couleur&#8230;


----------



## macelene (16 Juin 2009)

macelene a dit:


> Bonjour Tutti
> 
> 
> Je donne:
> ...




Hello fin de l'épisode comique destiné à faire des dons


LA tablette est parti dans le Nord...  J'espère qu'il aura trouvé de quoi s'en servir.. 
Merci à toi pour le petit mot 

Et le "Power Macintosh G4" a trouvé un nouveau proprio dans le Sud 

@ bientôt pour vous proposer d'autre bricoles à la fin du rangement de printemps


----------



## kertruc (16 Juin 2009)

Un petit rappel pour rester dans l'esprit de la création de ce sujet : 

Essayez de contacter en premier lieu les associations et les écoles lorsque vous avez du matériel fonctionnel et pas obsolète comme ce G4.

Je pense à Ordiecole pour la région Rhône-Alpes, mais il y en a d'autres... et tout simplement l'école de votre quartier 

Je suis instit', je peux aussi me charger de ça si vous n'êtes pas loin de Grenoble ou de Sisteron.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2009)

kertruc a dit:


> Un petit rappel pour rester dans l'esprit de la création de ce sujet :
> 
> Essayez de contacter en premier lieu les associations et les écoles lorsque vous avez du matériel fonctionnel et pas obsolète comme ce G4.
> 
> ...



Certes, certes, mais il n'est pas interdit non plus de penser à ceux qui aimeraient bien avoir un Mac, même vieux, mais n'ont pas ou guère de moyens.

Les écoles, c'est bien (d'ailleurs, j'ai récemment donné et fait obtenir pas mal de matos (2 iMac G3/600, un PowerBook G3/400 et un autre à 266) à un instit pour sa classe, il devait nous faire des photos, d'ailleurs, on les attend ), les asso, je dis : "faut voir", on en a eu une ici, qui récoltait des ordis (des PC, beurk) pour les envoyer en Afrique, en fait, une fois le stock constitué, ils ont revendus tout le paquet à un broker, et on plié l'asso, "plus d'abonné au N° que vous demandez &#8230;". Ça m'a rendu méfiant.


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Juin 2009)

kertruc a dit:


> Essayez de contacter en premier lieu les associations et les écoles lorsque vous avez du matériel fonctionnel et pas obsolète comme ce G4.



HS/ moi, je ne donnerais pas en premier à une école car quand je vois les mac dans mes anciennes écoles, ils me faisaient pitié.

ces pauvres mac qui se faisaient torturer les claviers asperger, les cables des souris couper...


----------



## kertruc (16 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Certes, certes, mais il n'est pas interdit non plus de penser à ceux qui aimeraient bien avoir un Mac, même vieux, mais n'ont pas ou guère de moyens.
> 
> Les écoles, c'est bien (d'ailleurs, j'ai récemment donné et fait obtenir pas mal de matos (2 iMac G3/600, un PowerBook G3/400 et un autre à 266) à un instit pour sa classe, il devait nous faire des photos, d'ailleurs, on les attend ), les asso, je dis : "faut voir", on en a eu une ici, qui récoltait des ordis (des PC, beurk) pour les envoyer en Afrique, en fait, une fois le stock constitué, ils ont revendus tout le paquet à un broker, et on plié l'asso, "plus d'abonné au N° que vous demandez ". Ça m'a rendu méfiant.



C'est pour ça qu'il faut privilégier le local... rien de mieux que l'école du coin, la petite association d'aide aux personnes en difficulté, les associations de quartier...
Agir localement...



217ae1 a dit:


> HS/ moi, je donnerai pas en premier a une école car quand je vois les mac dans mes anciennes écoles, ils me faisaient pitier.
> ces pauvres mac qui se faisait torturer les claviers asperger, les cables des souris coupés...



Ben ouai ! 
Si tu voyais ce que mes élèves font de leurs crayons et de leurs cahiers !
Tu as raison : demain, je leur retire ! 

Ah ! et relis tes messages car, en plus de faire des remarques, disons, d'un niveau, euh, bon, que je ne qualifierais pas, tu es parti pour un concours du plus grand nombre de fautes d'orthographe en une phrase. 
(Bon, je sais que ça ne se fait pas de mettre le nez dans le caca orthographique des gens, promis, je ne le ferai plus, mais là, il m'a un peu foutu les boules...).


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2009)

kertruc a dit:


> C'est pour ça qu'il faut privilégier le local... rien de mieux que l'école du coin, la petite association d'aide aux personnes en difficulté, les associations de quartier...
> Agir localement...



Ben justement, c'était une asso locale :sick:, par contre l'instit bénéficiaire de nos largesses (à MortyBlake et à moi), lui, il n'est pas du coin (localement, les enseignants sont adeptes de la pensée unique : "un Mac, quelle horreur, déjà le PC c'est compliqué, mais alors là " ), mais du département d'à côté (tu sais, celui qui déchire grave la race de sa reum, le neuf-trois ), mais par contre, il est membre de MacGe !


----------



## Berthold (16 Juin 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> HS/ moi, je donnerai pas en premier a une école car quand je vois les mac dans mes anciennes écoles, ils me faisaient pitier.
> 
> ces pauvres mac qui se faisait torturer les claviers asperger, les cables des souris coupés...



:rateau:
Ben raison de plus, dans un environneent comme ça, des PC ne tiennent pas une semaine


----------



## melaure (16 Juin 2009)

Tout à fait, et donner un coup de main aussi parce que parfois les enseignant ont du mal tout seul


----------



## macelene (17 Juin 2009)

Ben en fait j'ai proposé mon matos dernier cri ici :rateau: car les écoles du centre ville n'en voulaient pas ... 

Sont tous avec des PC... :mouais:

@+


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2009)

Le message de -oldmac- posté ici, déplacé dans la discussion adéquate, fait buggé vBull. Donc je poste pour la forme, histoire que les suivants arrivent bien ici&#8230; 

@ Pascal 77 : tu peux effacer mon message si tout est rentré dans l'ordre 

Non non, à priori, cette version de vBubulle a un bug qui se manifeste quand on déplace juste le dernier message d'une discussion, alors, tu vas garder un bon point pour service rendu


----------



## pierru (18 Juin 2009)

A céder (avant benne ) : config. SCSI excellent état autour d'un 4400/160 (OS 9.1) + Monitor Apple 16" + Scanner Umax Power Look II avec adapt. transparents + lecteur Syquest 200 MBC + Imp. LaserWriter II. + quelques bidouilles (clavier, souris, cartouche sysquest, etc.. Tout marche.

L'ensemble à prendre sur place proche Toulouse


----------



## jipidi (18 Juin 2009)

je voudrais bien donner ... Je ne jette rien et j'ai besoin de faire de la place !

J'ai déjà donné à "particulier" power mac 9600, ibook palourde, epson styluscolor 600

J'ai encore un performa 6200 complet, et 2 stylewriter le tout en état de fonctionnement nickel ! et ça apparemment personne n'en veut ! il semble que ça vous irait
Mais voilà je suis à Nantes !

dites moi si vous avez des collègues dans une démarche comparable à Nantes !
merci


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Juin 2009)

> Je suis très intéressé par l'iBook palourde si disponible (pour ma collection, voir ma signature)



NON RIEN J'AI MAL COMPRIS JE CROIS


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2009)

Bon, histoire d'avoir quelques MP à lire à mon retour de vacances, je vous informe qu'un iBook G3/300 "Palourde" de couleur Blueberry, doté de 288 Mo de Ram (32 Mo soudés et une barrette de 256 Mo) et d'un disque dur de 10 Go (mais dont le lecteur de CD, bien que fonctionnant encore, est quelque peu capricieux avec les CD gravés), tournant actuellement sous Mac OS X 10.3.9 et Mac OS 9.2.2, mais pour lequel le système originel sera réinstallé pour une question de licence (ces systèmes ayant migré, ainsi que la carte Airport, sur le remplaçant de la Palourde, les CD d'origine seront réinstallés et fournis avec), se cherchera un nouveau maître (ou une nouvelle maîtresse) dès mon retour, vers le 16 ou 17 de ce mois.

Le Mac est à venir chercher à côté de Meaux en Seine et Marne, mais peut être remis en mains propres sur Paris à l'occasion d'un des fréquents déplacements que j'y fais. Je n'expédie pas.

Pour changer un peu du "premier arrivé - premier servi", je privilégierais cette fois une demande émanant d'un membre n'ayant pas encore de Mac, ou n'en ayant pas qui puisse tourner sous OS X. Bien entendu, à l'intérieur de cette catégorie, on en revient au "premier arrivé".

EDIT : une précision pour ceux pas très au fait, c'est l'iBook de première génération (1999/2000), donc un port USB1, mais pas de Firewire, sinon, il a aussi un modem interne 56K, et un port ethernet RJ45 (10/100baseT).

EDIT bis : Ah, j'oubliais : il n'a pas de batterie, mais je fournis l'adaptateur secteur !


----------



## Invité (4 Juillet 2009)

Moi, M'sieur, j'ai pas de portable !


----------



## FdeB (4 Juillet 2009)

bon moi j'ai un portable récent, mais je cherche justement un vieux truc "petit" pour faire tourner une appli canon qui ne fonctionne que sous macOs9 pour commander mon antique G1 en mode "time lapse"... mais bon évidement je ne suis pas prioritaire.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2009)

FdeB a dit:


> bon moi j'ai un portable récent, mais je cherche justement un vieux truc "petit" pour faire tourner une appli canon qui ne fonctionne que sous macOs9 pour commander mon antique G1 en mode "time lapse"... mais bon évidement je ne suis pas prioritaire.....



T'as pas essayé, avec le "tondeur de mouton" ?


----------



## FdeB (4 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as pas essayé, avec le "tondeur de mouton" ?



vas ist das ????


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2009)

Sheepshaver !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2009)

Très joli don , dommage que tu ne fasses pas d'envoi


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Juillet 2009)

Dommage car pas d'envoi ... (mais je ne suis plus prioritaire, dommage car dans ma collection, il manque un petit coquillage, je veut dire une petite palourde)


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sheepshaver !



mais c'est dit qu'il faut un mac tournant sous classic, dommage la solution m'intéresse mais j'ai que des mac a processeurs intel.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> mais c'est dit qu'il faut un mac tournant sous classic, dommage la solution m'intéresse mais j'ai que des mac a processeurs intel.



Pas du tout, SheepShaver fonctionne aussi sur MacIntel, c'est même la dernière chance sur un tel Mac de faire tourner une application "Mac OS pré-X" !

Ah, j'ai compris, c'est parce qu'ils ont parlé d'un Mac OS Classic, en fait faut juste comprendre un Mac OS 9.2.2 ou plus ancien, SheepShaver remplace Classic.

Attention toutefois, certaines applications tournant sous classic plantent sous SheepShaver, mais en revanche, certaines ne tournant pas sous Classic tournent sous SS !


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Juillet 2009)

> Pour utiliser cette rom, vous aurez besoin dun mac qui possède Classic ou dun PowerMac sous Mac OS 9.



c'est sa qu'ils disent qu'on a besoin mais que j'ai pas...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> c'est sa qu'ils disent qu'on a besoin mais que j'ai pas...



Oui, mais pour installer un système pas trop vieux, tu n'en as pas besoin, le fichier "Mac OS Rom" qui figure dans le système suffit (chez moi ça marche sous 8.6 comme ça)! Je te conseille de lire la doc sur le site de l'auteur, sur Mac émul, c'est forcément moins détaillé.

Ah, aussi, il y a dans un topic ici sur ce sujet, un lien vers un tutoriel en français, c'est celui que j'ai utilisé pour le faire fonctionner chez moi. La recherche est ton amie !


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2009)

j'échange cette chose contre une petit bouteille de bourgogne :love:



macinside a dit:


> la classe :love:


----------



## Vivid (8 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'échange cette chose contre une petit bouteille de bourgogne :love:



un jobs a monter sois même ?


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2009)

non, une boite d'Apple II "euro" plus


----------



## Vivid (8 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> non, une boite d'Apple II "euro" plus



l'écran ne tient pas la dedans !!! ou alors a monter sois-même ! 

pour ceux qui sont intéresser, macinside a le transport 'a l'oeil '....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juillet 2009)

Vivid a dit:


> l'écran ne tient pas la dedans !!! ou alors a monter sois-même !
> 
> pour ceux qui sont intéresser, macinside a le transport 'a l'oeil '....



en passant par là... Vivid, je ne t'oublie pas, mais un peu "débordé" en ce moment (oui, enfin, pas trop par chez toi surtout :rateau:  )


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2009)

Salut , je donne une sacoche case logic pour MacBook Pro ou PowerBook 15".

Voici une photo de la sacoche  : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Remise en pains propres possible ou envoi.


----------



## Gwen (17 Juillet 2009)

WAHOO. elle est belle :love:

Je n'en ai pas besoin, mais c'est une belle donation ça.:king:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2009)

Merci , c'est juste parce que l'ancien proprio de mon  MacBook Pro m'en a donné une plus robuste (Le MacBook Pro peut tomber avec la sacoche sans soucis )


EDIT : Voici de vraies photos , la sacoche sera nettoyée avant l'envoi .


----------



## tirhum (18 Juillet 2009)

C'est un peu sombre...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2009)

Je refait des photos si tu veux , c'était à 23H du soir et avec un apn qui a du mal dans le noir.


----------



## melaure (18 Juillet 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je refait des photos si tu veux , c'était à 23H du soir et avec un apn qui a du mal dans le noir.



Tu peux dire iPhone


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2009)

Désolé mais je n'ai pas d'iphone (heuresement ou malheuresement ?) mais j'ai un palm qui est au sav :rateau:

Tu la veux toi qui a un mbp 15" ?


----------



## pierre673 (19 Juillet 2009)

[/COLOR]





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, histoire d'avoir quelques MP à lire à mon retour de vacances, je vous informe qu'un iBook G3/300 "Palourde" de couleur Blueberry, doté de 288 Mo de Ram (32 Mo soudés et une barrette de 256 Mo) et d'un disque dur de 10 Go (mais dont le lecteur de CD, bien que fonctionnant encore, est quelque peu capricieux avec les CD gravés), tournant actuellement sous Mac OS X 10.3.9 et Mac OS 9.2.2, mais pour lequel le système originel sera réinstallé pour une question de licence (ces systèmes ayant migré, ainsi que la carte Airport, sur le remplaçant de la Palourde, les CD d'origine seront réinstallés et fournis avec), se cherchera un nouveau maître (ou une nouvelle maîtresse) dès mon retour, vers le 16 ou 17 de ce mois.
> 
> Le Mac est à venir chercher à côté de Meaux en Seine et Marne, mais peut être remis en mains propres sur Paris à l'occasion d'un des fréquents déplacements que j'y fais. Je n'expédie pas.
> 
> ...


Bonjour, 

Cette proposition m'intéresserait pour compléter les possibilités de mon BB G3 350 devenues presque obsolète sur internet.
Actuellement je n'ai pas du tout de possibilités financières pour changer mon matériel. 

J'utilise le seul OS 9.2.2,  NETSCAPE 7 et IE 5 pour la navigation et progressivement je n'arrive plus à me connecter sur certains sites, déjà à la page d'accueil: ou alors elle reste blanche ou bien reste inactive malgré mes sollicitations par "clic". De plus, je ne peux même plus accéder à mon compte sur NUMERICABLE depuis début juillet, EstVideo.com ayant été absorbé par ce FAI.

Et aussi, installer l'un des 1er OX devient impossible et introuvable, je ne peux non plus avec mon système remplacer les navigateurs.

Je suis dans la région de Strasbourg et je serai prêt à payer les frais de port.

Ce serait très sympa, cet ordinateur avec l'OX 10.3.9 me remdrait un très grand service


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2009)

pierre673 a dit:


> [/COLOR]
> Bonjour,
> 
> Cette proposition m'intéresserait pour compléter les possibilités de mon BB G3 350 devenues presque obsolète sur internet.
> ...



Ben je le conçois, mais malheureusement, ça y est, il est parti (du moins réservé, je le livre mercredi sur Paris). 

Cela dit, ton G3 B/B est un peu plus puissant que cet iBook (G3/300), donc pourquoi ne pas y installer Panther (de toute façon, l'iBook est livré avec son système d'origine : le 8.6, la licence Panther ne faisait pas partie du don, ainsi que je le précisais dans le post que tu as cité).



Pascal 77 a dit:


> tournant actuellement sous Mac OS X 10.3.9 et Mac OS 9.2.2, *mais pour lequel le système originel sera réinstallé pour une question de licence* (ces systèmes ayant migré, ainsi que la carte Airport, sur le remplaçant de la Palourde, les CD d'origine seront réinstallés et fournis avec)


----------



## pierre673 (19 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben je le conçois, mais malheureusement, ça y est, il est parti (du moins réservé, je le livre mercredi sur Paris).
> 
> Cela dit, ton G3 B/B est un peu plus puissant que cet iBook (G3/300), donc pourquoi ne pas y installer Panther (de toute façon, l'iBook est livré avec son système d'origine : le 8.6, la licence Panther ne faisait pas partie du don, ainsi que je le précisais dans le post que tu as cité).



Bien, je te remercie quand même.

Qu'en serait-il du sort de l'OX 10.3.9 "Panther", je ne le trouve nulle part.

Serait-il disponible à la vente? Si oui, je serais intéressé s'il se présente sous la forme de CD mais pas en DVD.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2009)

La version "boite" se présente de base sous forme de trois CD noirs plus un CD blanc (Outils développeur).

On peut le trouver d'occasion, sites d'annonces, eBay, annonces de sites "Mac", brokers (trop cher généralement, dans ce cas) &#8230;


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (20 Juillet 2009)

Oui,
je confirme les propos de Pascal, je viens d'en acheter deux V°
autour de 20/ 25 euros suivant l'état du lot:
avec ou sans la boite et coupons de MàJ
bonne chasse,
patrick JJ


----------



## pierre673 (20 Juillet 2009)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Oui,
> je confirme les propos de Pascal, je viens d'en acheter deux V°
> autour de 20/ 25 euros suivant l'état du lot:
> avec ou sans la boite et coupons de MàJ
> ...




Mais cela fait pas mal de temps que je suis à la recherche de cet OX sans le trouver.
En dehors de cette possibilité, je n'ai aucun choix.
Ma situation financière actuelle ne me permet pas de remplacer mon matériel, ni d'ailleurs d'augmenter les frais pour mon Bleu Blanc G3 Power PC.

Merci quand même.


----------



## Mr Ba (20 Juillet 2009)

pierre673 a dit:


> [/COLOR]
> Bonjour,
> 
> Cette proposition m'intéresserait pour compléter les possibilités de mon BB G3 350 devenues presque obsolète sur internet.
> ...



Utilise Mozilla pour mac OS 9 (a ne pas confondre avec mozilla firefox) il est mieux que IE5 

il est disponible ici >> http://www-archive.mozilla.org/releases/old-releases-1.1-1.4rc3.html

il faut descendre la page jusqu'à "*Mozilla 1.2.1" *pour trouver la version pour OS9


----------



## FdeB (20 Juillet 2009)

bonsoir je donne, sur Paris XXe (pas d'envoi) :

un PPC 604e de 1996, sur carte fille :
http://www.recycledgoods.com/item/22214.aspx

une carte Mpeg de 1995 :
http://www.forcedperfect.net/hardware/cards/applempegmediasystem/

une carte video formac PROmedia 40PLUS, 4mo, je crois

une carte SCSI Atto express PSI PSC :
http://www.welovemacs.com/0042pcbx002.html

voilà pour l'instant....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h38 ----------

carte fille G4, 400, de 1999,
http://www.recycledgoods.com/item/22954.aspx
il y a bien le dissipateur contrairement à la photo....


----------



## flotow (22 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour (long time no see, je sais )

J'ai récupéré de vieux machins (j'en suis bien conscient, d'ou don ) et j'en ai fait des lots pour pouvoir les donner. Les mécaniques sont d'origines.

Les lots sont composés comme suit (les specs sont HDD/RAM):
LC II + Color Display (30Mo/4Mo)
Performa 5260 (400Mo/16Mo)
Centris 660av + Color Display + un CDCaddy (ça serait pas drôle sinon :rateau (200Mo/16Mo)

Un filtre pour le Color Display (et les deux accroches) est disponible (juste un par contre).

Il n'est pas possible (désolé) de prendre un écran seul, à l'inverse, une machine seule est possible (il reste quelques machines non testés qui nécessitent un écran).

Chaque machine possède un système d'installé (et fonctionnel ). Tout les câbles sont fournis, plus clavier & souris. Certaines ont eu les piles changées, d'autres non.
Un exemplaire des disques d'installation de la machine concernée est fourni.

Il y a aussi deux Image Writer II (l'une blanche comme neuve l'autre bien jaunie) mais qui fonctionnent. Contrairement aux machines, je n'ai pas de câbles mini-din8  mais j'ai tout de même le cable d'alimentation 

Les machines étant fonctionnelles, je préférerai (si jamais quelqu'un était intéressé ) qu'elles soient utilisées comme telles (et non pour pièces). Il y a quelques pièces dans une boite mais je n'ai pas fait de liste.

Vu le poids de chaque lot il n'y a pas d'envoi . C'est à récupérer dans le sud des Yvelines (plus de précisions si intéressé).

Il y a aussi des machines partiellement fonctionnelles (le problèmes est clairement identifié mais je n'ai pas le matériel pour réparer). C'est souvent le disque dur HS.

LC630
Performa 5200
Macintosh LC (l'alim claque très légèrement. En prenant l'alim d'un LC II, la machine boot)

Contact sur le fil (questions, etc.)


----------



## flotow (23 Juillet 2009)

Le 5200 et le 5260 sont réservés mais les autres machines/imprimantes sont toujours disponibles !


----------



## mp_ (27 Juillet 2009)

Bonjoir !

Je donne toujours un Macintosh IIvx avec ses 32 Mo de RAM, son lecteur CD interne et son disque dur de 2 Go ; ainsi que son clavier, sa souris et son écran, le tout en bon état
Ainsi qu'un petit Performa 400, avec écran/clavier/souris ; le tout sur le Mans (ou Paris pour les moins pressés)

Kinenveut ?


----------



## flotow (27 Juillet 2009)

Le lot Centris 660av (Centris 660av + Macintosh Color Display) et le LC630 sont réservés mais les autres machines/imprimantes sont toujours disponibles !


----------



## Oracle (28 Juillet 2009)

J'ai un petit musée des horreurs si ça intéresse quelqu'un, des ordinateurs qui fonctionnaient il y a quelques années et que j'ai ressorti de cartons et qui ne fonctionnent plus, je ne sais pas trop pourquoi. (les piles usagées empechent-elles d'allumer un les Macs ? j'ai un trou de mémoire)

- Un PowerMac 7200
- Un LCIII ou LC475 (peut etre bien les deux)
- Un Classic ou Classic II je ne sais plus (peut être bien les deux)

Je n'ai pas essayé de les rebrancher donc je ne sais pas s'il fonctionnent :

- Un Performa 5400 dont le boitier, très fragile, est cassé en dessous. De mémoire j'avais enlevé le disque dur pour faire je ne sais quoi et je ne sais pas où est le DD en question donc il doit etre sans disque dur.

- Un Quadra 800 destructuré (les composants ont été passé dans un boitier compatible Apple mais je n'ai plus  la coque du boitier donc l'intérieur est apparent. il possède un lecteur SyQuest de 44 Mo je crois, et de mémoire un lecteur CD Caddy) 

J'ai les clavier souris et je dois avoir 2 ou 3 écrans pour aller avec.

Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, c'est à retirer dans le 77 certains week-end.

Vu que mon 7200 ne marche plus, je me retrouve sans lecteur de CD, ce qui me pose problème. Pour contourner ce problème, je cherche : 
- Un lecteur CD externe pour rendre mon PowerBook Duo 280 utile
- Un convertisseur vidéo VGA DB15 => HDI-45 pour réhabiliter mon PowerMac 6100 inutilisable sans écran... lol

Je sais qu'ici c'est pour les dons et pas pour les recherches, mais comme ce sont des babioles, j'ai l'espoir que quelqu'un ai conservé de tels dinosaures sans penser à en parler ici en supposant que ça intéressera personne, donc je préfère signaler que ça intéresse bel et bien quelqu'un :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2009)

Salut , je donne une graveur cd sony ainsi qu'un pross 733mhz pour PowerMac Quicksilver.

Si interessé , mp .

Ps : la sacoche a trouvé preneur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2009)

Oracle a dit:


> Je sais qu'ici c'est pour les dons et pas pour les recherches, mais comme ce sont des babioles, j'ai l'espoir que quelqu'un ai conservé de tels dinosaures sans penser à en parler ici en supposant que ça intéressera personne, donc je préfère signaler que ça intéresse bel et bien quelqu'un :rose:



Quand dans un post, il y a des lignes "je donne", quelques lignes "je cherche" sont parfaitement acceptables ! Mieux, même, venant d'un membre ayant déjà régulièrement posté "je donne", un "je cherche" raisonnable l'est également !

Ce que je ne veux pas voir, ce sont des posts avec rien que des "je cherche" venant de membres n'ayant jamais posté de "je donne", ou n'ayant quasiment rien proposé (genre : deux ans après un "je donne une souris ADB HS pour récupération de la bille", voir arriver un "je cherche un Mac Pro octo-core sous Leopard, avec les licences complètes de MS Office 2008 et d'Adobe Créative suite 4") !



Oracle a dit:


> - Un lecteur CD externe pour rendre mon PowerBook Duo 280 utile



Si tu le trouves, tu pourras me le prêter, histoire que je puisse rentrer quelques bricoles qui ne passent pas en disquettes sur mon Duo 230 ? :rateau:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quand dans un post, il y a des lignes "je donne", quelques lignes "je cherche" sont parfaitement acceptables ! Mieux, même, venant d'un membre ayant déjà régulièrement posté "je donne", un "je cherche" raisonnable l'est également !




.... et si on dit.... "Je cherche à donner ... " ça compte comment ? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2009)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> .... et si on dit.... "Je cherche à donner ... " ça compte comment ? :rateau:





Je te le donne à chercher !


----------



## flotow (28 Juillet 2009)

> Last edited by Pascal 77; Today at 17h33. Reason: gourré de bouton !



Oh le gros malin :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2009)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Oh le gros malin :rateau:


Mais le bouton à bannir, lui, je me souviens où il est 



Tiens, je vais mettre en pratique mon précepte précédent (ayant donné ou fait obtenir à des membres de MacGe, depuis le début de l'année, trois iMac G3/600, un PowerBook G3/400, un PowerBook G3/266, un iBook G3/300 et pas mal d'autres bricoles, je ne devrais pas être obligé de m'auto bannir) :

Si quelqu'un a dans son stock (et peut s'en défaire) : une barrette mémoire pour mon PowerBook Duo 230 (quelle qu'en soit la capacité, je n'ai que les 4 Mo soudés), ou un jeu de disquettes système d'origine pour cette machine ou pour un modèle proche (Duo 250, 270 ou 280), et/ou un disque dur de plus de 80 Mo (si si, Mo, pas Go),ça m'intéresserait coucou: Oracle ).


----------



## Oracle (28 Juillet 2009)

Pour le disque dur c'est très possible ! Format 3.5" ou un format particulier pour PowerBook ? Je ferais l'inventaire de mes disques durs orphelins à mon prochain retour en seine et marne !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2009)

Oracle a dit:


> Pour le disque dur c'est très possible ! Format 3.5" ou un format particulier pour PowerBook ? Je ferais l'inventaire de mes disques durs orphelins à mon prochain retour en seine et marne !



Format 2,5 SCSI, j'imagine, c'est pour mon Duo 230, qui se sent un peu à l'étroit dans ses 80 Mo

Sinon, si ta Seine et Marne n'est pas trop loin de la mienne (Meaux), on pourra peut-être s'y voir (dans le cas contraire, je me déplace fréquemment sur Paris pour le boulot) !


----------



## Oracle (28 Juillet 2009)

C'est ce que je craignais ! Je n'ai donc qu'un seul disque de la sorte, de 320 Mo, mais je tiens à ce qu'il reste dans mon PowerMac Duo 

Je dis qu'il est inutile aujourd'hui sans lecteur CD, mais j'y tiens car je l'ai récupéré pour  faire en sorte qu'il devienne mon dernier vieux tromblon : le jour où je trouve un lecteur de CD externe, je me débarrasse de tous les autres dinosaures. Je n'ai pas vraiment le choix, pression familiale oblige ! C'est un peu mon arche de Noé, ce portable ! 

Le Duo 230 est de la taille compatible avec le Duo Dock ?

Je suis parisien mais ma seine-et-marne natale de-vers-La-Ferté-ss-Jouarre me rappelle occasionnellement, et c'est là bas que j'entrepose mes dinosaures, donc Meaux est à ma porte !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2009)

Oracle a dit:


> C'est ce que je craignais ! Je n'ai donc qu'un seul disque de la sorte, de 320 Mo, mais je tiens à ce qu'il reste dans mon PowerMac Duo



Je parlais d'un disque "orphelin", bien entendu, pas de déshabiller Paul pour habiller Jacques ! 



Oracle a dit:


> Je dis qu'il est inutile aujourd'hui sans lecteur CD, mais j'y tiens car je l'ai récupéré pour  faire en sorte qu'il devienne mon dernier vieux tromblon : le jour où je trouve un lecteur de CD externe, je me débarrasse de tous les autres dinosaures. Je n'ai pas vraiment le choix, pression familiale oblige ! C'est un peu mon arche de Noé, ce portable !



Tu as vu mon post dans l'autre topic où tu parles de ça ?



Oracle a dit:


> Le Duo 230 est de la taille compatible avec le Duo Dock ?



Duo 210, 230, 250, 270 et 280, sont tous les mêmes : en partant du 210, le 230 est passé de 25 à 33 Mhz, le 250 de la matrice passive à l'active, le 270 à la couleur et s'est vu doté du co-pro 68882, et les 280/280c ont vu le 68030 remplacé par un 68LC40.

Le Duo 2300c est un peu différent (PPC, Trackpad, écran un peu plus grand, mais toujours dans la même base de boîtier, la compatibilité avec le Duo Dock est préservée).



Oracle a dit:


> Je suis parisien mais ma seine-et-marne natale de-vers-La-Ferté-ss-Jouarre me rappelle occasionnellement, et c'est là bas que j'entrepose mes dinosaures, donc Meaux est à ma porte !



Ah, la Ferté, sa piscine (elles sont nulles, à Meaux, les Piscines) ! :love:


----------



## Oracle (29 Juillet 2009)

J'ai un Duo Dock qui n'est pas compatible avec mon Duo, car trop étroit, mais je ne sais plus quel est la référence  du dock en question. Je me demandais si ce dock me serait un jour utile, et donc si j'avais plutôt intérêt à trouver un Duo compatible, ou si c'était plus simple de trouver un dock compatible, mais ça n'a pas l'air courant. Si tu me dis que ce sont les mêmes je vais revérifier lol

Je ne vois pas de quel topic tu parles non, tu as le lien ?

Pour la piscine de la Ferté, je n'y suis pas allé depuis au moins 10 ans ! Je suis né à Meaux mais je n'en connais pas les piscines


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2009)

Selon mes infos (, les trois modèles de Duo Dock (Duo Dock, Duo Dock II et Duo Dock Plus) sont compatibles avec tous les modèles de PowerBook Duo, à l'exception du 2300C qui ne peut utiliser que le Duo Dock Plus, mais pas pour une question de dimension, mais pour un problème de compatibilité purement informatique !

Le topic, c'est celui sur le QuickTake 150 

Bon, on est un peu HS, là, si tu veux poursuivre, on passe en MP


----------



## Gwen (29 Juillet 2009)

Bon, j'ai une barrette mémoire pour DUO 210, ça doit être compatible 230? Il faut juste que je remette la main dessus, car je déménage en ce moment et mes cartons informatiques sont déjà faits. Je devrais déballer tout ça début septembre maintenant 

J'essaie de ne pas oublier, au besoin, rappelle-le-moi par MP début septembre, je suis tête en l'air.


----------



## melaure (29 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quand dans un post, il y a des lignes "je donne", quelques lignes "je cherche" sont parfaitement acceptables ! Mieux, même, venant d'un membre ayant déjà régulièrement posté "je donne", un "je cherche" raisonnable l'est également !




J'ai souvent cherché pour équiper des écoles, pas rarement pour ma collection perso (la je vais dans les PA). Mais tu as quand même raison, je vais faire un inventaire, j'ai surement des trucs à donner


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Bon, j'ai une barrette mémoire pour DUO 210, ça doit être compatible 230? Il faut juste que je remette la main dessus, car je déménage en ce moment et mes cartons informatiques sont déjà faits. Je devrais déballer tout ça début septembre maintenant
> 
> J'essaie de ne pas oublier, au besoin, rappelle-le-moi par MP début septembre, je suis tête en l'air.



Ce sont effectivement les mêmes, je t'y referais penser, compte sur moi, merci :love:



melaure a dit:


> J'ai souvent cherché pour équiper des écoles, pas rarement pour ma collection perso (la je vais dans les PA). Mais tu as quand même raison, je vais faire un inventaire, j'ai surement des trucs à donner



Bon, merci d'avoir posté ça, ça m'a permis d'affiner ma pensée à propos des "je cherche" : dans mon post précédent, je pensais particulièrement à ceux qui, comme le mien, concernent des matériels tellement obsolètes qu'ils n'en sont plus vraiment opérationnels, et dont les pièces se font si rares que même eBay ou les PA ne sont que de peu de secours, et bien entendu, *il doit s'agir de "je cherche" visant à remettre en état ou (mon cas) améliorer un ordi déjà possédé*, hein, pas genre : "je cherche un iBook G3/900 pour taper mon courrier" !


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Juillet 2009)

> Bon, merci d'avoir posté ça, ça m'a permis d'affiner ma pensée à propos des "je cherche" : dans mon post précédent, je pensais particulièrement à ceux qui, comme le mien, concernent des matériels tellement obsolètes qu'ils n'en sont plus vraiment opérationnels, et dont les pièces se font si rares que même eBay ou les PA ne sont que de peu de secours, et bien entendu, *il doit s'agir de "je cherche" visant à remettre en état ou (mon cas) améliorer un ordi déjà possédé*, hein, pas genre : "je cherche un iBook G3/900 pour taper mon courrier" !


OK je suis en règle alors :

Je cherche un chargeur "Yoyo" pour remettre en état un PW G3 (je sais pas si il fonctionne, je l'ai récupéré comme ça et pas envie d'acheter un Yoyo juste pour voir) mais si quelqu'un veut bien me testé mon PW avec son chargeur je en serais déjà très reconnaissant

Sinon je donne :

De la ram SDRAM pour Powermac G3/G4 (jusqu'au Digital Audio) Module de 32 ou 64 Mb
Quelques pièces informatique (pas que Mac  ) ... Mais bon
(si on m'autorise a faire le détail de ce qui me reste en pièce (PC) )

Oh, tu sais, les pièces PC, ici, j'ai peur que ça ne passionne pas les foules 

Voila


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (1 Août 2009)

Est-ce que tu viens passer quelques jours de vacances dans l'Aude ?
Si oui, on peut se donner RDV pour tester avec une alim yoyo... et éventuellement te la laisser.


----------



## -oldmac- (1 Août 2009)

Ah malheureusement non , mais bon merci de la proposition si tu as une idée de comment on peut faire  ?

(je risque de ne pas pouvoir me connecter c'est 15 prochain jour sur le forum car je part dans les Charente Maritimes en vacances, mais je pense que tout le monde s'en fou  Pourquoi je raconte ma vie moi ... )

Sinon pour les pièces PC je pense évidement que personne est intéressé mais c'était pour proposer ... on sais jamais, avant que ce matériel finissent à la décharge pour cause de manque de place les Mac sa prend beaucoup de place !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (1 Août 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Ah malheureusement non , mais bon merci de la proposition si tu as une idée de comment on peut faire  ?
> 
> (je risque de ne pas pouvoir me connecter c'est 15 prochain jour sur le forum car je part dans les Charente Maritimes en vacances, mais je pense que tout le monde s'en fou  Pourquoi je raconte ma vie moi ... )
> 
> Sinon pour les pièces PC je pense évidement que personne est intéressé mais c'était pour proposer ... on sais jamais, avant que ce matériel finissent à la décharge pour cause de manque de place les Mac sa prend beaucoup de place !



Envoie moi ta liste par PM


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Je cherche un chargeur "Yoyo" pour remettre en état un PW G3 (je sais pas si il fonctionne, je l'ai récupéré comme ça et pas envie d'acheter un Yoyo juste pour voir) mais si quelqu'un veut bien me testé mon PW avec son chargeur je en serais déjà très reconnaissant



Pas besoin d'un Yoyo pour tester, jusqu'aux PB G3, les alims de PowerBook avaient toutes la même connectique, et la même tension, simplement, certaines (celles de 17, 25 et 36W) ne sont pas assez puissantes, pour juste tester, il te faut une alim de 40 ou 45W, et pour le faire fonctionner "en réel", une alim de 45W.Voici une liste exhaustive des PowerBook fournis avec de telles alims :

1) pour juste tester (alims de 40W) :

- 520/520C
- 540/540C
- 550/550C
- 500 with PowerPC

2) pour tester et faire fonctionner (alims 45W)

- 190C
- 2400C
- 3400C
- 5300 series
- G3 Kanga
- G3 Wallstreet et PDQ
- G3 Lombard (bronze keyboard)
- G3 Pismo (PowerBook Firewire)
- iBook G3 "Palourde" et "Palourde Firewire".

Par contre, je pense que les alims de iBook G3 blancs ("dual USB") ne conviennent pas.

Par ailleurs, si c'est un Lombard ou un Pismo (si Yoyo, je dirais "Pismo"), il me reste un peu de pièces de rechange, juste okazou !


----------



## tojar13 (5 Août 2009)

je cherche: 
- quadra 900 ou 950 mais également  workgroup server 95 ou 9150
- chassis nubus (5 ou 7 ou 12 ports)


et sinon j'ai, à faire partir:
Ça, ça va rester au niveau petites annonces, ici, ce sont juste des dons, désolé !

- clavier ADB à donner

- adaptateur connecteur video 6100 - 7100 -8100 vers prise video apple à donner

- lecteur disquette pour mac plus (echange ou ??)

- lot de 7 barettes de SD-RAM PC100 ou 133, de 64 à 128 Mo.. certaines sortent de mac, d'autres sont dans mes affaires depuis des lustres, je ne sais pas si ca marche.... échange contre... une lettre prétimbrée pour envoyer mon loyer !  tiens en voila une bonne idée !! Bon, là, c'est limite, mais je laisse !

- Celui là pareil, il reste dans les PA !

- 2 lecteurs CD pour imac g3 à donner

- un radiateur de pross pour un G4 AGP (350 à 450 mhz) à donner

tout ceci est à Paris (enfin, à garches)
Très imprudent les adresses mail sur un forum, même caviardée comme ça, les robots des spammeurs ont fait des progrès, tu sais ! Utilise plutôt les MP


sinon y'a
- 1 écran VGA 15" CRT à donner
- 1 écran VGA 17" CRT à donner
à venir chercher à marseille.... d'ici un mois, ou sinon c poubelle (bon éventuellement, si qq'un sur paris est intéressé.. si je fais un A/R en aout... me ctc)


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2009)

j'ai une épave de wallstreet 14" a échanger  (DD et charnieres HS  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h26 ----------

sinon pour Pascal les connecteur d'alim des PowerBook 190 et 5300 ne sont pas les mêmes que les 1400, 2400, 3400, PowerBook G3, ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai une épave de wallstreet 14" a échanger  (DD et charnieres HS  )
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h26 ----------
> 
> sinon pour Pascal les connecteur d'alim des PowerBook 190 et 5300 ne sont pas les mêmes que les 1400, 2400, 3400, PowerBook G3, ...



Ils en ont fait un spécial rien que pour ces deux là ? 

EDIT : Ah tiens, oui, ils ont utilisés un jack d'alim standard pour ces deux là  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2009)

yes, en plus les connecteurs d'alim de ces machines sont des daubes, il finissait par casser, Apple les prenais en charge il y a longtemps 

edit : 

c'est ce type de connecteur : http://www.laptopshop.co.uk/apple-powerbook_5300_ac_adapter-laptop_ac_adapter-57476-1-ac9.htm


----------



## EROS (12 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

*J'ai du vieux matériel, à "donner" ou au mieux contre une "bonne bouteille" !*
Merci aux intéressés de ne lorgner que l'ensemble, à emporter.

Performa 7600 + HD externe
Quadra 6500 (alim HS) - Clavier
Mac II (1988) collector - clavier, avec imprimante laser Apple noir d'époque
Scanner Arcus II à règler (mais fonctionne)
Imprimante Lexmark Optra C Pro (nécessite révision) mais fonctionne

Merci de vos retours.


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ils en ont fait un spécial rien que pour ces deux là ?
> 
> EDIT : Ah tiens, oui, ils ont utilisés un jack d'alim standard pour ces deux là  :mouais:



et pourtant le 5300 enfin le XXXX sovant le monde dans ID4


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Août 2009)

Oui Pascal j'ai un 5300 mais comme macinside   te l'a fait remarquer, les tension d'alim sont les bonne l'ampérage aussi mais ils ont mis une prise jack standard donc je ne peut pas l'utiliser sur mon Powerbook G3 ...

En parlant des 5300 ... Alors la coque est bardé de scotch, le connecteur d'alim est dessouder et j'en ai marre de le ressouder (déjà 2 fois) ... la batterie au Nimh car les Lite-On avait tendance à faire ... Boum tient 20 minutes encore

Sinon très belle Machine

macinside est ce que tu as le chargeur avec le Wallstreet ? Si oui est que la cm est OK je suis intéressé ! Tu souhaite quoi en échange ?


----------



## Arlequin (10 Septembre 2009)

Salut

j'ai un G3 500 blanc qui prend la poussière

s'allume mais ne va pas plus loin, je suppose que le DD doit être changé

Si ça peut aider qqun, je n'ai ni le courage ni le temps ni l'utilité de le remettre en état

Bonne journée


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> En parlant des 5300 ... Alors la coque est bardé de scotch, le connecteur d'alim est dessouder et j'en ai marre de le ressouder (déjà 2 fois) ... la batterie au Nimh car les Lite-On avait tendance à faire ... Boum tient 20 minutes encore



Sur mon Duo 230 (batterie NiMH aussi), la batterie était HS de chez HS (environ 3 secondes d'autonomie chargée à bloc :rateau. J'ai ouvert, viré le contenu, et remplacé icelui par autant d'éléments NiMH standards du marché que j'avais sous la main ("piles rechargeables"), assemblés sans soudure en mode "c'est l'ensemble qui tient le tout", ben, tu le croiras si tu veux : ça marche, deux bonnes heures d'autonomie (et c'étaient dix éléments usagés : trois ans pour les plus récents plus pour les autres, les six plus récents nominativement en 1900 mA/h, les quatre autres 2300 mA/H, mais je pense que l'ensemble ne doit pas dépasser 1500 mA/h, vu qu'ils devaient tous être entre 250 et 400 cycles) !


----------



## rhodmac (13 Septembre 2009)

@ Arlequin

c'est un g3 blanc/bleu ? ou un G3 ibook ?

je pense que c'est le premier mais je demande


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2009)

rhodmac a dit:


> @ Arlequin
> 
> c'est un g3 blanc/bleu ? ou un G3 ibook ?
> 
> je pense que c'est le premier mais je demande



Ni l'un ni l'autre, je pense, mais certainement un iMac "Snow" (j'en ai donné un "600" il y a peu)


----------



## Arlequin (13 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ni l'un ni l'autre, je pense, mais certainement un iMac "Snow" (j'en ai donné un "600" il y a peu)




exactement

j'ai manqué de précision

toutes mes confuses


----------



## Niconemo (14 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je réactive une annonce passée l'an passé puis avortée (pour des raisons d'organisation interne indépendantes de ma volonté), pour ceux qui ont une sensation de déjà-vu&#8230;

J'avais eu des réponses, je tenterai de re-contacter ces personnes. J'ai déjà laissé un message sur le site des Gones du Mac.

L'ANNONCE :



> Association sur Saint-Étienne (centre-ville) donne important lot d'ancien matériel Mac (et logiciels originaux). Détail (avec photos) à télécharger en PDF ici : http://www.rueraisin.org/file_download/54/Inventaire-don-Mac.pdf
> 
> Seules conditions : le lot est à récupérer sur place et dans son intégralité.



Merci de passer l'info&#8230;

Nico

P-S : ça va du LC au PPC 7300 en passant même par un clone, des imprimantes laser, etc.


----------



## melaure (14 Septembre 2009)

C'est gentil d'avoir penser à nous mais je ne pense pas qu'on pourra prendre le lot entier.

Par contre le PowerComputing voire le 6400 pour notre expo, ce serait sympa 

On va en parler ce soir.


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Septembre 2009)

Whaou !! C'est trop beau ... dommage que je puiss jamais mer déplacer ni encore moins avoir la place pour le lot complet ....

Mais c'est une super proposition !


----------



## kertruc (17 Septembre 2009)

Niconemo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je réactive une annonce passée l'an passé puis avortée (pour des raisons d'organisation interne indépendantes de ma volonté), pour ceux qui ont une sensation de déjà-vu
> 
> J'avais eu des réponses, je tenterai de re-contacter ces personnes. J'ai déjà laissé un message sur le site des Gones du Mac.



J'ai laissé un message à Paul, le responsable de ordiecole antenne mac, il n'est pas loin... faut voir si ça les intéresse...


----------



## melaure (17 Septembre 2009)

kertruc a dit:


> J'ai laissé un message à Paul, le responsable de ordiecole antenne mac, il n'est pas loin... faut voir si ça les intéresse...



Mince j'ai oublié de répondre. Je vois ça à midi


----------



## kertruc (17 Septembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Mince j'ai oublié de répondre. Je vois ça à midi



?????


----------



## melaure (17 Septembre 2009)

kertruc a dit:


> ?????



Oui au moins le PowerComputing pour notre expo. Après on peut le céder volontier


----------



## Niconemo (18 Septembre 2009)

Bon ben c'est OrdiEcole antenne Mac qui remporte le filet garni&#8230;
Après ça n'exclut pas un arrangement entre eux et les Gones mais cela ne nous regarde plus ! 

Content que ce matos retrouve une seconde vie.


----------



## Langellier (7 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,
Un powerMac 8100 est disponible dans le Val-d'Oise pour cause de déménagement.
Les personnes intéressées peuvent m'envoyer un message privé, je transmettrai.
Sans réponse, le propriétaire sera dans l'obligation de le jeter dans un 15 jours  .


----------



## Langellier (19 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,
Un mac SE est disponible au centre de Paris. Si qqn est intéressé, me laisser un message privé.


----------



## jeje (30 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Mes anciens macintosh dorment chez mes parents à Saint Etienne ...et je crois qu'il serait temps de les donner à des collectionneurs ou des personnes qui voudraient les utiliser (le 5200 doit pouvoir rendre encore bien des services...je me suis même amusé à jouer à Civilization 2 ce week end dessus )

- un macinstosh LC "boosté" avec  10Mo de RAM et coprocesseur arithmétique 
disque dur d'origine 40Mo, système 7.5

L'écran 14" est définitivement mort (gros grésillement lors du dernier essai et lampe verte qui clignote, alim??) :mouais: ... donc je n'ai pas pu re-tester le mac ce week end.

un lecteur de cd-ROM externe  apple scsi avec chargement par CADI
une imprimante HP (connexion par ADB), doit fonctionner avec nouvelle cartouche et nettoyage

- Un macintosh performa 5200 avec 48 Mo de ram et disque dur de 500Mo sous système 8 en parfait état de fonctionnement


Mais aussi d'autres ordinateurs:

- un Amstrad PC 1512 et son écran(et oui j'ai connu le PC avant de basculer du bon côté en 1992:love

- un Amstrad CPC 6128 et son écran qui fonctionnent toujours

- un HECTOR 1 (mon premier ordinateur!)


A+


----------



## rhodmac (5 Novembre 2009)

jeje a dit:


> - un HECTOR 1 (mon premier ordinateur!)
> 
> A+



salut, ça m'intéresserait


----------



## iMacounet (6 Novembre 2009)

J'avais un vieux Performa 6200 complet (ecran,clavier,souris,cd,manuels) et une vingtaine de disquettes.

Mais il a fini à la poubelle 

Dommage si j'avais connu MacGé avant. :rateau:


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Novembre 2009)

> Mais il a fini à la poubelle



 :affraid:


C'est pas bien du tout ça !!!


----------



## Superparati (8 Novembre 2009)

Langellier a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Un mac SE est disponible au centre de Paris. Si qqn est intéressé, me laisser un message privé.




Le SE m'intéresse  il y a la clavier la souris avec? 
Il fonctionne toujours ?

Bonne fin de soirée


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (10 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,
soit un enseignant qui stocke 16 imac Dv snow en bon état et qui sait pas quoi en faire,
(son garage est plein)
pour l'instant il veut en tirer quelques euros,
combien on peut lui en proposer ?

Patrick JJ


----------



## Arlequin (10 Novembre 2009)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> soit un enseignant qui stocke 16 imac Dv snow en bon état et qui sait pas quoi en faire,
> (son garage est plein)
> pour l'instant il veut en tirer quelques euros,
> ...



le dernier que j'ai vendu, il y a deux ans, est parti à 150 euros, et c'était un bon prix
Sur la baie, je dirais que ça atteindra difficilement les 100 neuros (en état de marche, bien entendu)
Mon conseil: prendre contact avec une école
je viens de déposer 3 imacs dans celle de mon fils , ils étaient enchantés


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (10 Novembre 2009)

c'est bien ce que je vais tenter en douceur de lui faire accepter !
mais les arguments me manque;
donc je suis des ventes éhbaie pour avoir une petite idée des prix pratiqués,
puis je fonce à la campagne inspecter les machines,
je suis pas sûr que se soit tous des 'snow" en bon état,
par miracle il y a peut être un imac snow ES à 700 Mhz  :rateau:
je rêve !
par contre, si on décide de créer une classe d'Imac en réseau,
quid ? des licences OS X (panther) 
une par poste ? ou une licence globale à négocier avec Apple ?
je pense pas qu'il y ai 16  cd-rom avec Panther 
quelle procédure ? pour rester dans les normes,
on pourrai créer une classe P.A.O je vais tenter de le convaincre,
c'est un directeur d'école, on devrai pouvoir s'arranger,
patrick JJ


----------



## melaure (11 Novembre 2009)

S'il y a du snow en trop, hésite pas à penser à moi 

Cette année j'ai bien l'intention de pousser le Jurassic Mac au club, pour que notre prochaine expo soit encore plus complète


----------



## Superparati (11 Novembre 2009)

Je ne suis pas contre également 
Un de plus, c'est une drogue ^^


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (12 Novembre 2009)

Hello !
oui, je pense à vous, mais pour l'instant il veut vendre l'ensemble 
moi de mon coté j'essaie en douceur de lui faire installer l'ensemble ou une partie dans son école,
c'est pas gagné !
patrick JJ


----------



## Gwen (12 Novembre 2009)

À ta place, je négocierais chaque mac à 50&#8364; maxi soit quand même 800&#8364; et ensuite tu t'arranges avec d'autres personnes sur le forum (voir avant) pour voir qui peut être intéressé. SI tu pouvais avoir ça pour 500&#8364;, ça serait une bonne affaire.

Et si ça ne marche pas, tu en fais généreusement don dans ce fil


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (12 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,
50 euros c'est trop !
les snows en 500Mhz ne valent pas plus techniquement qu'un Indigo,
qui part sur la baie à 10 euros maxi !
donc, si les machines sont viables et correctes (pas testées à ce jour)
j'en donne pas plus de 20 à 25 euros !
plus tout le taff de controle, MàJ des firmware, passage à Panther etc.
d'ailleurs, y a t il la possibilité encore d'obtenir 16 licences Panther pour l'E.N ?
via Apple ?
moi pas savoir, 
je suis un petit pion minuscule dans cette gigantesque machine nationale ,



patrick JJ​


----------



## ccciolll (15 Novembre 2009)

J'ai deux petits adaptateurs permettant de brancher un écran Mac sur une sortie VGA (attention, pas l'inverse, Enfin j'ai l'inverse mais ça je m'en sers).

À retirer sur région Lilloise ou par courrier.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2009)

Tu parles de la prise propriétaire apple l'adc ?


----------



## ccciolll (15 Novembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu parles de la prise propriétaire apple l'adc ?





Euh je sais pas. Je parle de la prise qu'on avait au cul des macs depuis au moins les LC jusqu'aux derniers G3 beiges. De mémoire elle faisait 15 broches en 2 rangées.

Mes adaptateurs, là, sont composés d'un mâle de prise mac et une femelle de VGA.


----------



## Invité (15 Novembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu parles de la prise propriétaire apple l'adc ?



Nan, de la vieille prise écran Apple/VGA


----------



## ccciolll (16 Novembre 2009)

Voici la fameuse prise




j'offre aussi :
- un CD de jeux 3-6 ans "Le grenier de ma grand-mère" pour Mac système 7.1 ou supérieur (ou W95 / W98) et un CD OkaidiLand (jeux) os 7.5 mini.
- une série de 10 disquette originales system 7
- disquette Norton speed disk démarrable sur un quadra, utilitaires 1 idem, une autre démarrable sur performa 450 + logiciel Driver D2
- Un performa 450 avec DD de 330 Mo, lecteur disquette HD OK, systeme 7 installé ainsi que plusieurs jeux éducatifs. En état de marche. Avec une pile !!!
- Un LC non vérifié, (son et ventilo OK d'après des etiquettes que j'ai faites il y a longtemps) sans DD, avec une pile aussi. et un lecteur disquette HD OK.
- un DD interne SCSI 3,5 pouces, 160 Mo non vérifié.

Suivront peut-être d'autres petits éléments.

C'est offert pour écoles, assos et tout (si on peut encore en faire qqchose ) et si c'est pour des collectionneurs, je veux bien quelques euros symboliques. Mais je préfère les donner que les mettre à la poubelle.


----------



## FdeB (19 Novembre 2009)

A donner en main propre  paris XXe Barco avec sa sonde et son logiciel de calibration


----------



## Gwen (19 Novembre 2009)

WAHOOO. Ça, c'est un beau cadeau. Tu n'en as plus l'utilité? Il prend trop de place?


----------



## flotow (19 Novembre 2009)

@gwen : Comme beau cadeau, tu ne veux pas un 5200  

Sinon, pour le Barco, ce n'est pas parce que les calibrateurs 'vieillissent' (et deviennnt moins précis) ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2009)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @gwen : Comme beau cadeau, tu ne veux pas un 5200
> 
> Sinon, pour le Barco, ce n'est pas parce que les calibrateurs 'vieillissent' (et deviennnt moins précis) ?



Mauvaise langue, c'est surtout (à mon avis, FdeB rectifiera le cas échéant) parce que c'est un écran et une sonde pour écran CRT, et qu'il utilise maintenant des écrans plats !


----------



## FdeB (19 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mauvaise langue, c'est surtout (à mon avis, FdeB rectifiera le cas échéant) parce que c'est un écran et une sonde pour écran CRT, et qu'il utilise maintenant des écrans plats !



oui, il est assez encombrant, mais il faut savoir que ces écrans bien que très cher, on un gros défaut, ils sont ventilés..., le mien est largement amorti, heureusement, mais encore tout à fait fonctionnel... mais évidement, il a vieilli... tout dépend du niveau d'exigibilité qu'on vise... et oui dès que j'aurais un peu de sous je prendrais un écran plat calibrable, en attendant on m'en a prêté un...


----------



## Gwen (19 Novembre 2009)

Pour info. Quelle est la connectique utilisée sur le Barco? Et sa taille? As-tu ces infos?


----------



## berny-bj (19 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
je m'invite dans la discussion: je donne pour école un vieux quadra 650,DD changé (500Mo) et un écran 13, mais pas de clavier ni de souris.  7.6 installé et qques autres trucs. en ile de france.
merci de ma répondre sur mon mel.
Berny


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2009)

berny-bj a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je m'invite dans la discussion: je donne pour école un vieux quadra 650,DD changé (500Mo) et un écran 13, mais pas de clavier ni de souris.  7.6 installé et qques autres trucs. en ile de france.
> merci de ma répondre sur mon mel.
> Berny



Tu as bien raison de t'inviter, tous sont bienvenus ici, mais je vais (pendant que nous sommes dans les invitations ) t'inviter à réviser un peu ton offre : en effet, un Quadra, pour école, ça va pas trop le faire, ce genre de machine n'intéresse plus que les collectionneurs, c'est vraiment trop ancien pour une réelle seconde vie "opérationnelle".

Déjà, les derniers PowerMac "pré-G3" commencent sérieusement à s'essouffler dans ce contexte, en raison de l'arrêt du développement d'OS 9 il y a 8 ans déjà, mais une machine qui ne supporte pas mieux que Mac OS 8.1, ne le prends pas mal, mais ils ne pourraient pas en faire grand chose.


----------



## SulliX (24 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour

Je suis en contact avec une boîte qui cherche à revendre quelques PowerMac G4 qu'il leur reste...

Je vais certainement aller voir ce qu'ils ont exactement. Comme leur but est surtout de s'en débarrasser, il y a sûrement moyen d'en tirer un faible prix ou un don.

Les associations/écoles sur la région parisienne intéressées peuvent me contacter, comme cela en fonction des besoins et de ce qu'ils proposent, je verrais si il y a moyen d'arranger tout le monde.


----------



## melaure (24 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Déjà, les derniers PowerMac "pré-G3" commencent sérieusement à s'essouffler dans ce contexte, en raison de l'arrêt du développement d'OS 9 il y a 8 ans déjà, mais une machine qui ne supporte pas mieux que Mac OS 8.1, ne le prends pas mal, mais ils ne pourraient pas en faire grand chose.



Par contre tu peux le donner à des passionnés. Ici ou sur des sites comme silicium.org et mo5.com


----------



## jin.roh (25 Novembre 2009)

Je donne une carcasse de powermac G3 (350). Dispo sur Le Mans


----------



## melaure (25 Novembre 2009)

jin.roh a dit:


> Je donne une *carcasse *de powermac G3 (350). Dispo sur Le Mans



Le moteur n'a pas tenu lors des 24 heures ?


----------



## jin.roh (25 Novembre 2009)

trop de rillettes !!


----------



## Arlequin (25 Novembre 2009)

J'ai toujours ça en stock: 



Arlequin a dit:


> Salut
> 
> j'ai un imac G3 500 blanc qui prend la poussière
> 
> ...



Tantoilane (je crois) ne donne plus de nouvelles suite à ma proposition et les autres semblent s'être encourus suite à l'annonce des frais de port 

région bxl/brabant wallon


----------



## tantoillane (25 Novembre 2009)

Tu m'avais dis que la copine d'un copain faisait l'aller retour Paris-Belgique. J'ai dis : "quoi ? une belge perdu à Paris qui vient avec un iMac sous le bras, parfait, dis moi donc où cette dame loge dans notre capitale !" Et là, plus de nouvelle


----------



## Arlequin (25 Novembre 2009)

tantoillane a dit:


> Tu m'avais dis que la copine d'un copain faisait l'aller retour Paris-Belgique. J'ai dis : "quoi ? une belge perdu à Paris qui vient avec un iMac sous le bras, parfait, dis moi donc où cette dame loge dans notre capitale !" Et là, plus de nouvelle



tss tss tss, je t'ai demandé par MP tes coordonnées (tel et adresse) afin de vous arranger par téléphone 

na ! 

la copine en question fait un we sur deux l'AR bxl><paris, et l'autre we sur deux, c'est le copain de la copine qui fait AR paris><bxl


----------



## tantoillane (25 Novembre 2009)

Le message a du se perdre, faut que je prenne l'habitude de vider ma boite avant le 99%. _Ok, j'ai peut-être lu un peu en travers aussi._

==> MP


----------



## tantoillane (25 Novembre 2009)

Pour les intéressés 

http://www.esiee.fr/~malleta/Don/1.JPG
http://www.esiee.fr/~malleta/Don/2.JPG
_Pas le courage de tous les prendre en photos_


yundai Imagequest V770+
Samtron 75E
Compact 140
Sun Microsystems

edit: a vu de pif il font tous la même taille que mon MB Pro 15" sauf le compact qui est plus petit.


----------



## Michel C. (26 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Je donne à qui vient le prendre sur Lorient (Bretagne Sud) un Mac Classic II avec clavier et souris.
J'offre une bière en plus, histoire de discuter un peu 
Quand je l'ai stocké il y a environ deux ans, il fonctionnait parfaitement.
Quand j'ai voulu le remettre en marche il y a une semaine, je n'ai eu droit qu'à un sifflement de disque dur suivi d'un écran noir. Pas de bong, rien. 
Si, en prime, je tombe sur un passionné de Macintosh classiques qui peut m'aider à remettre en route mon vieux Mac + (mon premier Mac, snif, j'écrase une larme) je serais comblé.
A vous lire
Cordialement
Michel


----------



## melaure (26 Novembre 2009)

Je suis sur Nantes mais je repart demain. Désolé ...

Pour le Mac+ je compte faire une soirée vieux Mac Monoblocs style Mac+ un de cas 4 aux Gones du Mac. Tu es le bienvenu


----------



## Michel C. (26 Novembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Je suis sur Nantes mais je repart demain. Désolé ...
> 
> Pour le Mac+ je compte faire une soirée vieux Mac Monoblocs style Mac+ un de cas 4 aux Gones du Mac. Tu es le bienvenu



Je ne doute pas que ce serait très sympathique mais Lorient-Lyon, c'est un peu loin malheureusement !
Michel


----------



## lorenzo65 (28 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai un G3 Bleu&Blanc à donner.
Config :  G3 400Mhz 512Mo Ram + Clavier et souris ADB + Clavier et souris USB (ceux d'origine) + écran CRT 17".
Démarre mais ne boot plus certainement à cause du DD qui est H.S.
A prendre sur 60700 Pont-Sainte-Maxence (sud de l'Oise)

En cadeau Bonux, plusieurs portables PC Dell (Latitude C600 et L400), en bon état ainsi qu'un PowerBook 520 qui fonctionne également.

Merci.


----------



## didgar (28 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,



lorenzo65 a dit:


> ... A prendre sur 60700 Pont-Sainte-Maxence (sud de l'Oise).



J'habite à quelques kilomètres je viens de vous envoyer un MP.

A+

Didier


----------



## ccciolll (28 Novembre 2009)

ccciolll a dit:


> Voici la fameuse prise
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vraiment pouilleux au point que personne n'en veuille ?


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Novembre 2009)

Si l'adaptateur c'est du hdi45 vers db-15 ou vga ça peut m'intéresser pour le powermac 6100


----------



## ccciolll (30 Novembre 2009)

L'adaptateur c'est de la prise VGA mâle vers de la femelle de connectique Apple telle qu'on l'avait jusqu'aux G3 beiges.

Je ne connais pas les termes exacts

Ça permet de brancher un écran Apple sur un appareil ayant une carte graphique VGA (et pas l'inverse).


----------



## didgar (30 Novembre 2009)

Salut !



ccciolll a dit:


> - une série de 10 disquette originales system 7



Ca, ça m'aurait intéressé si j'avais un disque externe SCSI pour mon Mac Plus ! Mais ce n'est pas ( plus  ) le cas !

A+

Didier


----------



## melaure (1 Décembre 2009)

Faut voir si ce sont des 800 Ko ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Faut voir si ce sont des 800 Ko ...



Sûrement, parce que moi, le système 7 sur disquettes "HD", je l'ai en *six* disquettes !


----------



## melaure (1 Décembre 2009)

Si vraiment personne n'en veux je peux prendre les disquettes pour mon Mac +. Pour le DD peut-être aussi.


----------



## didgar (1 Décembre 2009)

Salut !

Ce n'est pas moi qui donne et je ne sais pas si c'est impoli de faire de la "pub" pour un autre site MAIS, il s'agit d'un cas de force majeure. Un don d'un G4 450 qui finira ses jours au recyclage si personne ne le récupère avant ! Ca se passe dans le 06 !

Voici l'annonce !

A+

Didier


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2009)

Bon, alors voilà, je cherche pour remplacer le 80 Mo de mon Duo 230, un disque interne 2,5 pouces SCSI d'au moins 160 ou 250 *M*o. Le cas échéant, je peux donner en échange un disque interne 2,5 pouces SATA de 80 *G*o.


----------



## tantoillane (2 Décembre 2009)

C'est le type de disque le l'on trouvait sur les 7200 ? Parce que j'en ai un de 500.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2009)

tantoillane a dit:


> C'est le type de disque le l'on trouvait sur les 7200 ? Parce que j'en ai un de 500.



Non, 2,5 pouces (portable), sur le 7200 c'était un 3,5 pouces, mais merci quand même pour l'intention


----------



## melaure (2 Décembre 2009)

Clair que le 2"5 SCSI se fait rare. Je sais pas ce que je fais si celui de mon 520 lâche.

Je n'ai même pas trouvé un bon filon aux US pour une éventuelle commande groupée ...

Bon sinon personne ne veut un CD Stomper quasi neuf avec son lot d'étiquettes (pour mettre des étiquettes sur CD ?).


----------



## didgar (4 Décembre 2009)

Salut !

Donne Apple Multiple Scan 17" Display fonctionnel mais plutôt en fin de vie, disons qu'il aime bien être chaud. Voir photos ci-dessous et pour les infos techniques, voir *cette page*.
A venir chercher à Luzarches ( 95 ) et de préférence en voiture compte tenu du poids 

Je n'ai rien contre une babiole en échange du genre qui pourrait m'être utile pour les machines signalées dans ma signature. Si vous hésitez sur la babiole, proposez moi ! Si pas de babiole, pas grave, je donne quand même, y'a pas de souci !

A+

Didier


----------



## Cleveland (4 Décembre 2009)

On peut brancher un MacBook dessus ?


----------



## didgar (4 Décembre 2009)

Salut !



Cleveland a dit:


> On peut brancher un MacBook dessus ?



J'en sais rien ! Je n'ai pas de macbook ! A voir quel type de connecteur tu as en sortie de ta machine et quel adaptateur sera nécessaire.

A+

Didier


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2009)

Pour un MacBook, faudrait deux adaptateurs : un mini DVI -> VGA, et un VGA DB15/3 -> VGA DB15/2


----------



## Julien83 (6 Décembre 2009)

Je recherche tout type de Mac, je suis disponible soit à Lyon soit dans le sud (Var), je fais cette demande pour pouvoir créer un petit musée du Mac 
Je vous remercie par avance


----------



## melaure (6 Décembre 2009)

Julien83 a dit:


> Je recherche tout type de Mac, je suis disponible soit à Lyon soit dans le sud (Var), je fais cette demande pour pouvoir créer un petit musée du Mac
> Je vous remercie par avance



Si tu es sur Lyon, tu devrais peut-être prendre contact avec nous (Les Gones du Mac). On est quelques passionnés de vieilles machines. Et parfois on nous propose du vieux matos (j'ai récupéré un Mac+ il n'y a pas longtemps).


----------



## Gwen (6 Décembre 2009)

Julien83 a dit:


> Je recherche tout type de Mac



ET ? Tu donne quoi? car la ce n'est pas recherche Mac mais Don de Mac.


----------



## flotow (6 Décembre 2009)

Julien83 a dit:


> Je recherche tout type de Mac, je suis disponible soit à Lyon soit dans le sud (Var), je fais cette demande pour pouvoir créer un petit musée du Mac
> Je vous remercie par avance



Je ne peux m'empêcher de répondre à une demande pareille 



Tucpasquic a dit:


> Bonjour (long time no see, je sais )
> 
> J'ai récupéré de vieux machins (j'en suis bien conscient, d'ou don ) et j'en ai fait des lots pour pouvoir les donner. Les mécaniques sont d'origines.
> 
> ...



Par ailleurs, il y avait un 'kit' Quadra 660av qu'un prénomé NeXT souhait récuperer. S'il passe dans le coin, qu'il sache que c'est&#8230; toujours disponible 

@gwen : pour toi aussi, c'est toujours disponible 

D'ailleurs, je ne sais plus qui a parlé d'une contrepartie, mais je suis preneur d'une spécialité culinaire locale en échange du matériel ou d'un mini-don si ça dépanne 

@melaure : tu es sur qu'il n'y a rien d'intéressant pour toi ?
Ah non, pas le Djinn


----------



## ccciolll (8 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> et un VGA DB15/3 -> VGA DB15/2



Ça j'en ai justement 2 à offrir (voir plus bas).


----------



## melaure (8 Décembre 2009)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @melaure : tu es sur qu'il n'y a rien d'intéressant pour toi ?
> Ah non, pas le Djinn



Je n'ai pas encore digéré les dernières machines récupérées. Mais envoie le Djinn, le Newton et l'eMate


----------



## didgar (14 Décembre 2009)

Salut !

Bon allez ! On se motive là  Il me prend de la place et ça m'ennuierait de devoir le mettre aux encombrants ... 

Je compte sur vous 

A+

Didier

PS : la tâche claire qu'on voit sur la photo c'est le reflet de l'ampoule de la pièce dans laquelle j'ai fait la photo ...



didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Donne Apple Multiple Scan 17" Display fonctionnel mais plutôt en fin de vie, disons qu'il aime bien être chaud. Voir photos ci-dessous et pour les infos techniques, voir *cette page*.
> A venir chercher à Luzarches ( 95 ) et de préférence en voiture compte tenu du poids
> ...


----------



## Tiki10 (17 Décembre 2009)

En plus, sur ce magnifique Apple Display, vous pourriez brancher  un non moins magnifique PowerMac 8200 que personne ne veut m'acheter, mais dont je ne me sers plus. Voici la conf de cette bécanne qui prends le froid dans mon garage : 8200@120mhz, deux HD scsi de 2.1Go, 128mo de ram et 3 de vram, lecteur de CD scsi. Comme je réside à Attainville, non loin de Luzarche, vous pourriez faire d'une pierre deux coups.


Tiki


----------



## didgar (17 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,



Tiki10 a dit:


> .../... Comme je réside à Attainville, non loin de Luzarches .../... Tiki



MP envoyé !

A+

Didier


----------



## Tiki10 (17 Décembre 2009)

@Pascal77 : Est ce que sur cette page, tu ne pourrais pas trouver de quoi faire le bonheur de ton duo 230 ?



Tiki


----------



## melaure (17 Décembre 2009)

Tiki10 a dit:


> @Pascal77 : Est ce que sur cette page, tu ne pourrais pas trouver de quoi faire le bonheur de ton duo 230 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Tiki



J'avais déjà vu ça sans être certain que ça marche (et que ce soit dispo). 

Par contre si c'est jouable, je pense qu'on est plusieurs intéressé, et il faudrait se grouper (comme je le fais pour les commandes aux US dans mon club).


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2009)

Tiki10 a dit:


> @Pascal77 : Est ce que sur cette page, tu ne pourrais pas trouver de quoi faire le bonheur de ton duo 230 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Tiki





melaure a dit:


> J'avais déjà vu ça sans être certain que ça marche (et que ce soit dispo).
> 
> Par contre si c'est jouable, je pense qu'on est plusieurs intéressé, et il faudrait se grouper (comme je le fais pour les commandes aux US dans mon club).



Je rappelle que le Duo 230 est un (tout petit, plus petit que mon iBook 12") portable, ce dispositif peut certainement être installé dans une tour disposant d'un emplacement 5,25" libre, mais certainement pas dans un laptop.

Par ailleurs, je ne cherche pas un disque de 18 Go, ni même d'un seul, 160 ou 250 Mo suffiraient à mon bonheur, mais pour trouver un disque SCSI de deux pouces et demi aujourd'hui, c'est pas simple !


----------



## ccciolll (18 Décembre 2009)

Ben les disques dont tu parles c'est pas ce qu'il y a dans mes LC et performa à céder ?


----------



## melaure (18 Décembre 2009)

ccciolll a dit:


> Ben les disques dont tu parles c'est pas ce qu'il y a dans mes LC et performa à céder ?



Non on parle de 2"5, pas de 3"5


----------



## didgar (18 Décembre 2009)

Salut !

Pour les ceusses qui habitent dans le 77 ou à proximité, je viens de voir cette annonce sur donnons.org, il est panne mais bon ... ça se répare peut-être ?!





A+

Didier


----------



## flotow (18 Décembre 2009)

@melaure : j'ai un 5400c.
Je peux vous vendre le disque mais à un prix indescent  (histoire de finir ma vie tranquille... mais aussi d'acheter un nouveau disque)

Marché conclu ?


----------



## melaure (18 Décembre 2009)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @melaure : j'ai un 5400c.
> Je peux vous vendre le disque mais à un prix indescent  (histoire de finir ma vie tranquille... mais aussi d'acheter un nouveau disque)
> 
> Marché conclu ?



Un DD de PowerBook 5400c ? Ha non le mien n'est compatible qu'avec les 5800cs. Désolé ...


----------



## Tiki10 (18 Décembre 2009)

> *SCSIDE2.5U UltraSCSI to     IDE/UDMA
> *SCSI-IDE converter mounts under any 2,5" IDE/UDMA Notebookdrive and connects     to the special 50pin UltraSCSI controller (NB-version). This space saving version could be     used together with low profile IDE/UDMA harddrives in notebooks such as older Apple     PowerBooks. More applications are as a replacement for high power 3,5" drives used in     industrial control systems with space limitations, measurement control or battery driven     systems, where low power consumption is a must.
> SCSI-ID 0 to 7, Termination selectable
> *Size:* 95x70x5mm


Je cite le site 
Il est possible que dans le duo 230, le disque dur soit rentré avec un chausse-pied. Mais les dimensions de ce " truc " me semble largement en deça de la baie 5.25 pouces

Tiki


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2009)

Tiki10 a dit:


> Je cite le site
> Il est possible que dans le duo 230, le disque dur soit rentré avec un chausse-pied. Mais les dimensions de ce " truc " me semble largement en deça de la baie 5.25 pouces
> 
> Tiki



C'est possible, mais de toute façon, ils précisent que c'est fait pour des disques de 3,5 pouces, et même un disque de 3,5 pouces, ça ne rentre pas dans un portable !


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Décembre 2009)

J'ai un vieux mac à donner, en parfait état. C'est un G4 cadencé à 1,42 Gz avec de la RAM additionnelle (combien ? 2 ou 4 Go ?) et contenant un lecteur/graveur CD (enfin je ne crois pas qu'il s'agisse d'un superdrive ; le truc est d'origine) et 4 DD (des 500 Go et des 250 ; au total ça doit faire 1 ou 2 Go).
Désolé, je ne suis vraiment pas précis... J'ai eu pas mal de macs depuis... ET pas trop le temps de tester celui-ci avant d'être certain de le donner..
Les références du dos de la machine sont : G4 1.42 ; Modèle M8570 - EMC 1914.
Je peux donner avec un viel écran LCD Apple 17", mais dont le pied de soutien arrière est cassé.
Je donne également le gros boitier que j'avais payé une fortune à l'époque et qui sert d'adaptateur entre la carte graphique et les écrans.
Par contre, pas de clavier (j'en ai besoin), mais en cherchant bien j'ai sûrement une souris quelque part.
Seule condition : venir chercher le matériel chez moi, à Montrouge, près de la Porte d'Orléans à Paris.
Voilà.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Décembre 2009)

Bigdidou a dit:


> J'ai un vieux mac à donner, en parfait état. C'est un G4 cadencé à 1,42 Gz avec de la RAM additionnelle (combien ? 2 ou 4 Go ?) et contenant un lecteur/graveur CD (enfin je ne crois pas qu'il s'agisse d'un superdrive ; le truc est d'origine) et 4 DD (des 500 Go et des 250 ; au total ça doit faire 1 ou 2 Go).
> Désolé, je ne suis vraiment pas précis... J'ai eu pas mal de macs depuis... ET pas trop le temps de tester celui-ci avant d'être certain de le donner..
> Les références du dos de la machine sont : G4 1.42 ; Modèle M8570 - EMC 1914.
> Je peux donner avec un viel écran LCD Apple 17", mais dont le pied de soutien arrière est cassé.
> ...



Ça, ça m'intéresse, et je peux venir le chercher. Tu peux me passer un N° de tél par message personnel, que je puisse te contacter pour un RdV ?


----------



## kertruc (25 Décembre 2009)

Ça m'intéresse pour mettre dans mon école. 
Je peux passer ce week-end le chercher car je suis à Paris pour les fêtes. 
Ce genre de don, pour les écoles c'est rare et c'est le top.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2009)

Oui mais Pascal était le premier et puis il doit de débrouiller avec un iBook , donc , 1.42ghz pour lui , c'est le rêve .

Joli donc dans tous les cas .

Je donne une barrette de sdram en 512mo PC5300 (667mhz).


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui mais Pascal était le premier et puis il doit de débrouiller avec un iBook , donc , 1.42ghz pour lui , c'est le rêve .



Tout à fait, mais bon, Kertruc ne repartirait de toute façon pas les mains vides, je lui réserverais dans ce cas mon PowerMac G4/733 Mhz actuel (l'iBook, il agonise, je pense qu'il ne finira pas l'année)


----------



## kertruc (25 Décembre 2009)

Salut

Bien sûr que Pascal est le premier pas de soucis. 

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il va en faire, je me fais rare dans le coin.
Mais je lui fais confiance et je pense que ni lui ni le donneur n'ont besoin de quelqu'un pour faire la police (la couleur de Pascal l'indique clairement ;-) ) 

Mais l'idée, quand j'ai créé ce sujet, c'était de favoriser les écoles et les asso 

J'invite donc à nouveau les donneurs à contacter des écoles ou une asso comme Ordiécole antenne mac pour leurs dons, plutôt que de voir leur générosité finir sur eBay.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Décembre 2009)

kertruc a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Bien sûr que Pascal est le premier pas de soucis.
> 
> ...



Rassure toi, en ce qui me concerne, il deviendrait mon Mac principal en remplacement de mon vieil Audionumérique à 733 Mhz, que tu peux avoir dans ce cas, si tu le veux !


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Décembre 2009)

Vraiment content que ça puisse servir à quelqu'un.
J'ai découvert ce fil par hasard ; j'aurais posté l'annonce bien plus tôt, sinon...
C'est con, mais c'est du matériel dans lequel on ne peut pas vraiment dire qu'il y a une une charge émotionnelle (ce n'est qu'un "objet"), mais dans lequel on s'est investi (pas que financièrement....), qui a rendu bien des services et qu'on n'a pas acheté ni entretenu n'importe comment... Et puis qu'on a attendu, aussi (Ah!, les délais de livraison de l'AppleStore de l'époque et les fantaisies de TNT...).


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tout à fait, mais bon, Kertruc ne repartirait de toute façon pas les mains vides, je lui réserverais dans ce cas mon PowerMac G4/733 Mhz actuel (l'iBook, il agonise, je pense qu'il ne finira pas l'année)



Il a quoi l'iBook ? Carte-mère hs ?

AH oui , le 1.42ghz te changera du 733mhz (même si ces machines sont super fiables) .


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Il a quoi l'iBook ? Carte-mère hs ?



Non, je pense que la carte vidéo est en train de dégager (enfin, ça revient au même, au final) !



etienne000 a dit:


> AH oui , le 1.42ghz te changera du 733mhz (même si ces machines sont super fiables) .



Surtout que le seul PowerMac G4 à 1,42 Ghz, c'est un "bi-pro" !


----------



## Sylow (25 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir, ce sujet tombe tres bien ! Sur paris je suis preneur pour des machines pour mon école !  Des gens qui en ont vraiment besoin qui ne peuvent se passer d'un ordinateur pour  travailler !

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, je pense que la carte vidéo est en train de dégager (enfin, ça revient au même, au final) !
> 
> 
> 
> Surtout que le seul PowerMac G4 à 1,42 Ghz, c'est un "bi-pro" !



Oui , de plus il obtient 1160 points à geekbench 2 (pour le proco) contre 370 points pour le 733mhz , avec un meilleur bus et un GPU plus puissant , ça va te changer la vie .

Par contre , une question ou tu pourras me repondre par mp : Je peux mettre une carte accélératrice dans mon g4 733mhz ? (carte accélératrice avec 2 procos).


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Par contre , une question ou tu pourras me repondre par mp : Je peux mettre une carte accélératrice dans mon g4 733mhz ? (carte accélératrice avec 2 procos).



Pourquoi par MP ? La réponse est "oui en général", la plupart des cartes accélératrices sont compatibles avec tous les PM G4 "AGP", donc, à moins de tomber sur un modèle exotique, ça doit le faire ! Fais une recherche sur MacGe, je serais bien surpris que le sujet n'ai pas encore été abordé !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2009)

Merci et bonne chance pour le PowerMac bi-pro .


----------



## kertruc (26 Décembre 2009)

Pour les dons en Rhône alpes (et plus loin si grosses quantités) :
http://ordiecole.mac.free.fr/

(purée, je viens de me prendre un coup de vieux : j'ai créé ce sujet en 2003 et je disais exactement la même chose... Oula...).


----------



## didgar (26 Décembre 2009)

Salut !

Oyez oyez braves gens ! Dernier avis avant mise à la benne 

Bon sans déconner, que quelqu'un se manifeste quoi ! Je ne vais quand même pas le mettre aux encombrants ???

A+

Didier



didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Donne Apple Multiple Scan 17" Display fonctionnel mais plutôt en fin de vie, disons qu'il aime bien être chaud. Voir photos ci-dessous et pour les infos techniques, voir *cette page*.
> A venir chercher à Luzarches ( 95 ) et de préférence en voiture compte tenu du poids
> ...


----------



## melaure (27 Décembre 2009)

kertruc a dit:


> Pour les dons en Rhône alpes (et plus loin si grosses quantités) :
> http://ordiecole.mac.free.fr/
> 
> (purée, je viens de me prendre un coup de vieux : j'ai créé ce sujet en 2003 et je disais exactement la même chose... Oula...).



Tout à fait, j'ai d'ailleurs du matos pour Paul, faut que je le vois un de ces 4 ...


----------



## FdeB (28 Décembre 2009)

SWITCH 16 PORTS Fastlink 1600XDS, 10/100Base-TX


----------



## ccciolll (28 Décembre 2009)

@ *didgar* : bien sûr que non tu va pas le mettre aux encombrants, on est censé mettre les déchets électronique en déchetterie ! (Les commerçants sont aussi censé les reprendre mais ils ne l'acceptent que si tu achète du matériel neuf chez eux, ce que je trouve choquant et qui explique pourquoi on trouve encore souvent du matériel électrique aux encombrants (ce qui n'est pas pour déplaire au fouille-poubelle que je suis))

@* la cantonnade* : Wouaaaah ! On *DONNE* des G4 Bi-Pro cadencés à 1,42 maintenant !!! !!! !!!

Je suis vraiment en retard sur mon époque, là !

Je vais mettre du temps à m'en remettre de celle-là


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2009)

ccciolll a dit:


> @* la cantonnade* : Wouaaaah ! On *DONNE* des G4 Bi-Pro cadencés à 1,42 maintenant !!! !!! !!!
> 
> Je suis vraiment en retard sur mon époque, là !
> 
> Je vais mettre du temps à m'en remettre de celle-là&#8230;



Vi, et le bénéficiaire du don (votre modéraptor préféré :style n'en est pas encore revenu non plus, le généreux donateur n'avait pourtant ni houppelande rouge, ni grande barbe blanche (Don proposé le 25/12, et concrétisé le 26 ) ! Là, il poste (le bénéficiaire) sur un G4 bi-pro à 1,42 Ghz, (qui était accompagné d'un Apple Cinema Display de 20 pouces, en plus :love pendant que la sauvegarde TM initiale tourne en tâche de fond, en plus de quelques autres bricoles, le tout sans s'apercevoir de rien, alors que sur son ancien G4 à (mono à 733 Mhz), quand TM démarrait, les pages mettaient deux fois plus longtemps à s'afficher ! 

Edit : je ne sais plus où, mais on m'a demandé les photos, elle sont ici !


----------



## melaure (29 Décembre 2009)

Trop chanceux le Pascal


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2009)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Pour les ceusses qui habitent dans le 77 ou à proximité, je viens de voir cette annonce sur donnons.org, il est panne mais bon ... ça se répare peut-être ?!
> 
> ...



J'ai le même (17') à récupérer dans le var, pour celui ou celle intéressé.


----------



## ccciolll (29 Décembre 2009)

Un APPLE CINEMA DISPLAY 20 pouces !!!
C'est le donneur de l'année !
Je n'ose pas imaginer quelle est la config qu'il a en ce moment ; et celle qu'il rêverait d'avoir, alors là


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2009)

ccciolll a dit:


> Un APPLE CINEMA DISPLAY 20 pouces !!!
> C'est le donneur de l'année !
> Je n'ose pas imaginer quelle est la config qu'il a en ce moment ; et celle qu'il rêverait d'avoir, alors là



Bon, vu que je ne donne ni son identité ni son adresse, je pense qu'il ne m'en voudra pas de révéler qu'il utilise maintenant deux Mac Pro (je ne sais pas les modèles précis, mais je ne pense pas que ça soient ceux d'entrée de gamme) reliés à un écran de 24 ou 26 pouces au moins, le tout accompagné de pas mal de matériel annexe.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)

Et Pascal , il a un super PowerMac g4 bi-pro qui déchire sa mère mais qui fait du bruit .


----------



## Arlequin (29 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Et Pascal , il a un super PowerMac g4 bi-pro qui déchire sa mère mais qui fait du bruit .



pas grave, à son âge

gné hé hé 

Cela dit, connaissant le Pascal, le remplacement de l'un ou l'autre ventilo de l'alim, et/ou de la baie DD, ça ne devrait pas poser de soucis 


Bon, Ok, mais je propose qu'on revienne maintenant au sujet initial, parce que même si ce don particulier me tient à c&#339;ur, nous sommes "hors topic", limite flood, là, donc, on passe à la suite.

Merci !


----------



## didgar (29 Décembre 2009)

Salut !



ccciolll a dit:


> @ *didgar* : bien sûr que non tu va pas le mettre aux encombrants, on est censé mettre les déchets électronique en *déchetterie* !



Je sais bien que c'est en déchetterie que ce type de matériel doit être déposé mais je n'arrive pas à me résoudre à considérer cet écran comme un déchet ...  Ceci étant, un prétendant s'est fait connaître aujourd'hui ! Souhaitons à ce 17" de voir sa vie prolongée 

A+

Didier


----------



## Lannoy29 (30 Décembre 2009)

Hello! Je suis en train d'equiper des salles de mon collège avec des vieux pc récupèrés mais aussi et surtout avec des Macs ppc type 603 ou 604. Dans ma salle, j'utilise un PowerBook 1400. Je cherche pour lui une carte vidéo (pour le brancher sur le videoprojecteur). Quelqu'un aurait-il cela dans son grenier?  Merci!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2009)

Lannoy29 a dit:


> Hello! Je suis en train d'equiper des salles de mon collège avec des vieux pc récupèrés mais aussi et surtout avec des Macs ppc type 603 ou 604. Dans ma salle, j'utilise un PowerBook 1400. Je cherche pour lui une carte vidéo (pour le brancher sur le videoprojecteur). Quelqu'un aurait-il cela dans son grenier?  Merci!!



:mouais: les dons, les dons, pas les demandes !

Cela dit, en plus, là, tu demande quelque chose qui n'existe pas ! Il y avait bien un kit pour ces machines, mais c'était juste une sortie permettant de brancher un second moniteur en recopie vidéo, avec la même résolution que le moniteur d'origine (et du 800x600 sur un video-projecteur ).


----------



## Lannoy29 (30 Décembre 2009)

Désolé deux fois : ma demande était un appel au don et pardon pour l'inexactitude de ma demande...  Faut-il envisager une série de coup de fouet avec un supplément d'orties fraîches??!


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2009)

Lannoy29 a dit:


> Désolé deux fois : ma demande était un appel au don et pardon pour l'inexactitude de ma demande...  Faut-il envisager une série de coup de fouet avec un supplément d'orties fraîches??!



Le supplice de l'iPod (la seule punition corporelle officiellement admise sur MacGe) étant exclusivement réservée aux délinquants du bar, tu t'en tire à bon compte, tu te contentera de me réciter 1024 "pater" et 4096 "ave" pour ton absolution !


----------



## melaure (30 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le supplice de l'iPod (la seule punition corporelle officiellement admise sur MacGe) étant exclusivement réservée aux délinquants du bar, tu t'en tire à bon compte, tu te contentera de me réciter 1024 "pater" et 4096 "ave" pour ton absolution !



En plus, il aurait pu ruser comme didgar et mettre sa demande dans sa signature


----------



## didgar (31 Décembre 2009)

Salut !



melaure a dit:


> En plus, il aurait pu ruser comme didgar et mettre sa demande dans sa signature



Est-ce interdit ? Si c'est le cas je peux la modifier ...  Absolument pas, c'est tout à fait autorisé tant que ça respecte les contraintes pour les signatures, et la tienne les respecte ! 


surtout que mon Plus est de retour parmi les "vivants" depuis hier ... système 6.0.8 US installé sur un HD20 d'époque malheureusement pas SCSI puisque branché sur le port floppy. Seul désagrément, mon clavier est reconnu comme QUERTY ... donc un syst 7.1 FR sur disquettes 800 ko me serait fort utile ... enfin s'il faut que je modifie ma signature, faut me le dire 

Bonne fin d'année à toutes & à tous et longue vie à nos Macs anciens !

A+

Didier


----------



## ccciolll (31 Décembre 2009)

J'en ai des disquette de systeme 7, moi.


----------



## didgar (31 Décembre 2009)

Salut !



ccciolll a dit:


> J'en ai des disquette de systeme 7, moi.



Je t'enverrai un MP dans l'aprem ou dans les jours qui viennent 

Bonne fin d'année 

A+

Didier


----------



## Invité (31 Décembre 2009)

ccciolll a dit:


> J'en ai des disquette de systeme 7, moi.



800ko, elles sont rares !


----------



## ccciolll (1 Janvier 2010)

Alors, voici le détail des disquettes originales que j'ai à donner

3 disquettes blanches "Double Sided" (800 ko donc)
 7 - Visite guidée réseaux
 Personal LaserWriterNT - Font DA Mover
 Personal LaserWriterNT - LaserWriter

7 disquettes grises Hihd Density (1,44 MB) 
 7 - Polices 
 7 - Imprimantes 
 7 - Utilitaires 1 
 7 - Utilitaires 2 
 7 - Bienvenue 
 7 - Installation 1
 7 - Installation 2

Et j'ai aussi, en disquettes non originales
2HD - Démarrage Performa 450 + Driver D2
2HD - Utilitaire 1 7.6.1 pour Quadra
HD - Démarrage Norton Speed Disk pour Quadra


----------



## didgar (1 Janvier 2010)

[edit]*Meilleurs voeux à toutes & tous !*[/edit]


Salut !



Invité a dit:


> 800ko, elles sont rares !



Diantre ! Me goure-je ? Elles n'auraient pas existé ??



ccciolll a dit:


> Alors, voici le détail des disquettes originales que j'ai à donner
> 
> 3 disquettes blanches "Double Sided" (800 ko donc)
> &#8226; 7 - Visite guidée réseaux
> ...



Fichtre ! Point de 800 ko pour le syst 7 ! Ca m'intéresse quand même pour mon PowerBook 520c !  Donc s'il y a moyen, je veux bien l'OS7 [ au fait, c'est quelle version ? ] sur disquettes.

Tu habites quel endroit ?

A+

Didier


----------



## Tiki10 (1 Janvier 2010)

Mais le 7.5.5 ( ou 7.5.3 ), n'est-il pas disponible gratuitement sur le site d'Apple ?


Tiki


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2010)

Tiki10 a dit:


> Mais le 7.5.5 ( ou 7.5.3 ), n'est-il pas disponible gratuitement sur le site d'Apple ?
> 
> 
> Tiki



Les deux, le premier sous forme d'une image de CD en 17 ou 18 segments, et le second, sous forme d'une mise à jour du précédent en quatre images de disquettes !


----------



## didgar (1 Janvier 2010)

Salut !



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiki10 a dit:
> 
> 
> > Mais le 7.5.5 ( ou 7.5.3 ), n'est-il pas disponible gratuitement sur le site d'Apple ?
> ...



Il s'agit de l'installer sur le disque dur ext de mon Mac Plus. Celui-ci est équipé de 4 Mo de Ram donc le 7.5.3, tout comme le 7.5.5, peut être théoriquement installé MAIS, mon disque ext est un HD20 qui a donc une capacité de 20 Mo. De mémoire, il me semble que le 7.5.3 a besoin de plus d'espace pour être installé ! Alors le 7.5.5 ...

C'est pour ça que je demande quelle version est proposée par *ccciolll*. Une 7.1 FR m'irait bien pour le Plus et n'importe laquelle tant quelle est > à la 7.1.1 pour mon 520c qui a un disque plus conséquent. A l'heure actuelle mon Plus tourne sous 6.0.8 US donc mon clavier est reconnu comme QWERTY ...

A+

Didier


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2010)

Je viens de vérifier sur mon Duo 230, le 7.5.5 prend 18 Mo mais si tu enlève tout ce qui ne sert pas, ça peut tomber à 16. Bon d'accord, ça ne laisse pas énormément de place libre sur un 20 Mo (déjà que je trouve mon 80 étroit :sick !


----------



## Invité (2 Janvier 2010)

Perso, dans mes archives (qui sont assez nombreuses), je n'ai pas trouvé de System7 sur D7 800ko.
Mais à priori, ça ne doit pas être trop difficile à contourner.
Il suffit de copier le system, le finder, et vu le modèle ( certainement ) l'enabler de ton Mac, sur une D7 800ko dans un dossier nommé "dossier système" (je crois qu'il y a des majuscules, et c'est certainement important). 
Ensuite démarrer sur cette D7, copier le contenu de la D7 sur le disque dur (mettre au besoin l'ancien dossier système à la corbeille), puis rajouter à la main ce qui peut manquer en extensions et tableaux de bord.
Il me semble que j'ai déjà procédé de cette manière avant d'avoir un lecteur/graveur de Cd SCSI. :style:


----------



## didgar (2 Janvier 2010)

Salut !



Invité a dit:


> .../... je n'ai pas trouvé de System7 sur D7 800ko .../...



J'ai eu un vieux doute aussi, surtout qu'il me semble qu'à l'époque, j'avais installé le 7.5.5 via un lecteur de cd ext scsi ... mais ça remonte à ... longtemps 

Alors je me suis dit que mactracker était mon ami et j'ai vérifié !











Ouf ... malgré mon grand âge je ne suis pas encore totalement sénile 

A+

Didier


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2010)

Oui, mais là, le problème n'est plus de trouver des disquettes d'origine, mais de trouver des disquettes d'origine *en état d'origine* !

Perso, j'ai deux jeux complets de disquettes d'origine du 7.0.1, mais avec tout autre chose dessus ! Je pourrais les restaurer, vu que les images sont dispos sur le site d'Apple, mais uniquement parce que ce sont des HD, il n'y a pas d'images du 7.0.x en 800 K sur le site !


----------



## didgar (3 Janvier 2010)

Salut !



Pascal 77 a dit:


> .../... il n'y a pas d'images du 7.0.x en 800 K sur le site !



C'était bien ça le problème ! Je dis c'était car je l'ai contourné  J'ai installé MinivMac sur mon 8200 après avoir récupéré la ROM de mon Plus, téléchargé les img du 7.0.1 FR chez Apple et roulez jeunesse !

Une fois le système installé sur l'image disque utilisée par MinivMac je n'ai plus eu qu'à le copier via AppleTalk sur le disque ext du Plus ! Redémarrage et hop ! joie du système 7 en français 

*@ccciolll* : si tes disquettes OS7 sont toujours dispos, ça m'intéressent toujours.

A+

Didier


----------



## didgar (4 Janvier 2010)

Salut !

Vu sur donnons.org si ça peut intéresser quelqu'un [ ce n'est pas moi qui donne ] ! A prendre à Bougival dans les Yvelines.





A+

Didier


----------



## didgar (6 Janvier 2010)

Salut !

Ce n'est pas un Mac, d'ailleurs si c'est hors charte ne pas hésiter à supprimer ...

Je donne à qui viendra le chercher(*) un modem adsl Hi-Focus.

* Luzarches -> 95270 ou en main propre sur Paris où je me rends au moins une fois par mois. Vu le poids, mieux vaut éviter la poste ...

A+

Didier


----------



## didgar (11 Janvier 2010)

Salut !

L'acquéreur qui s'était fait connaître m'ayant posé un lapin, je fais une petite piqûre de rappel 

Je donne un écran Apple Multiple Scan 17"
Je donne un modem adsl ECI Hi-Focus

A venir chercher à Luzarches [ 95270 ] obligatoirement pour l'écran et possibilité de remise en main propre pour le modem sur Paris où je me rends de temps en temps.

A+

Didier


----------



## iMacounet (11 Janvier 2010)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Vu sur donnons.org si ça peut intéresser quelqu'un [ ce n'est pas moi qui donne ] ! A prendre à Bougival dans les Yvelines.
> 
> ...



Bonjour pourriez vous poster le lien de l'adresse s'il vous plaît ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h47 ----------

Le iMac et le Power Mac ont déja trouvés preneur.


----------



## didgar (15 Janvier 2010)

Salut !

Vu sur donnons.org, ce n'est pas moi qui donne.





Pour voir l'annonce, cliquer sur l'image 

A+

Didier

[ edit ] il y en a un encore mieux dans Paris 15 mais il est réservé ... [ /edit ]


----------



## Superparati (24 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour 

Je me permets d'écrire au nom d'une personne chez qui j'ai acheté un Mac + et d'autres, beaucoup d'autres bricoles.

Je vais récupérer un PowerMac 6100/66 avec un écran 15" Sony compatible. Il démarre sous OS 9 et bascule sous windows grave à sa carte intel 486.
Je peux le récupérer et je ne pourrai pas le garder. 

Cela intéresse quelqu'un ?

Autre chose, il y a quelques logiciels pour jeune enfant 3-6ans et quelques jeux (je n'ai pas la liste).

Pour plus d'information veuillez me contacter par MP.

Cordialement


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2010)

Oh, un 6100 "DOS Compatible", ça devrait intéresser les collectionneurs, ça !


----------



## Superparati (24 Janvier 2010)

Très certainement  ! C'est pour cette raison que je le propose !

Mais je n'ai pas la place chez moi, je prends que les portables et Macintosh jusqu'au Classic Color II


----------



## ranxerox (3 Février 2010)

amis lyonnais

un LC à récupérer
il y a un clavier ADB + une souris ADB à récupérer
si un PPC G3 beige de bureau mort () (personne pour le réparer sur lyon) peut intéresser quelqu'un ?
(récupération de pièce ?)
un écran formac 17" de qualité moyenne

ce n'est pas moi, mais avant que ça ne parte à la casse...
il faut venir chercher et c'est sur lyon (2eme)

prévenez-moi par MP


----------



## fpbf (10 Février 2010)

*DONNE PowerBook 100 et 190 avec alimentations, lecteurs de disquette et lecteur Zip, doc d'installation.

*à venir chercher dans le Morbihan avant que ça parte au recyclage.


http://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/94170561.htm


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2010)

En effet faut pas jeter ...


----------



## IP (11 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à savoir si des personnes ou associations seraient intéressés par des lots des macs suivant :
7 mac IISi
11 mac LC II, III ou 475
6 Mac Classic ou Classic II
5 imac 266 à 400 MHz
7 Mac Performa 400
Powerbook 140, 160, 165 C, 3400 G3

Etat variable.
la grande majorité fonctionnait il y a 10 ans. Ils n'ont pas été redémarrer depuis.
Pour l'instant, ils me servent de déco...:rose:

Provenant d'une réforme d'une administration, ils seraient vendu aux enchères pour un euro symbolique minimum dans le Var.

Ce ne sera vendu que par lot et pas à l'unité (sauf peut être les imacs).

Si personne n'en veux, ils partiront (à regret) au recyclage.

Merci de me contacter par MP si cela intéresse quelques personnes.

Attention : je ne pourrais pas faire de réponses avant 3 semaines (congés).

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Indépendamment (matériel perso) :

Donne sur Draguignan (Var) :
- une imprimante HP Deskwriter 550C (port série MAC) en bon état dans son carton
- un power mac 6100/66 en bon état
- un mac II vx upgradé  en très bon état et dans son carton d'origine

A récupérer sur place.

Laisser message en MP (pas de réponse avant 3 semaines).


----------



## -oldmac- (11 Février 2010)

@fpbf : Je suis très interéssé par les powerbook pour ma collection, surtout que je possède déjà un powerbook 100 mais totalement HS (trouver dans une poubelle)

En plus le powerbook 100 est le premier powerbook de Apple

Ce serait pour ma collection : http://www.collectiondemac.free.fr

Je suis sur Rennes


----------



## melaure (11 Février 2010)

Franchement il ne faut pas jeter des iMacs, ce serait un don très sympa à faire aux écoles, plutôt que de les benner. Il n'y a pas des gens d'ordi-école vers chez toi ?

Sinon la vente par lot va sûrement freiner beaucoup de monde. Les collectionneurs ne manquent pas je ne vois pas une personne prendre 6 classics. (je récupèrerais bien un classic II à la rigueur).

Pense aussi a mettre ton annonce là ou il y a beaucoup de collectionneurs : www.silicium.org et mo5.com.


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Février 2010)

Ah ouais un iMac pourquoi pas aussi, mais pour aller le chercher dans le Var c'est galère... :rateau: :rose:


----------



## IP (12 Février 2010)

Je peux faire des lots personnalisés si je sais que des personnes viendront les prendre.

Je veux juste éviter de faire 40 lots... 

Les dons nécessitent trop de paperasse dans mon administration , c'est pourquoi je préfère une vente aux enchères (légale) partant de prix très bas. 

Cela devrait avoir lieu dans une salle de vente près de Draguignan (15 min de la sortie d'autoroute St Topez).

Je ne garantie pas le bon fonctionnement des macs (je formaterai les DD sur un autre mac plus récent avant).


----------



## arbaot (14 Février 2010)

Morbihan donne 

Performa LC 630 Cd 8MO ram 250Mo HD, carte reseau pds system 7.5.? et clariswork 4
avec écran clavier souris Trackball 

imprimante stylewriter II noir et blanc

scanner agfa Snapscan SCSI

Lecteur iomega ZIP Scsi avec 7 cartouches 100Mo

le tout en bon état avec CD/disquette et fonctionne

avec les cartons d'origine ... ( et oui beaucoup de demenagements...)


----------



## teo (21 Février 2010)

Pitin, un 630, ma première machine, ça me donnerait presqu'envie de le prendre 
Mais ça fait loin Lorient


----------



## melaure (21 Février 2010)

teo a dit:


> Pitin, un 630, ma première machine, ça me donnerait presqu'envie de le prendre
> Mais ça fait loin Lorient



Et oui parfois on trouve de bon souvenirs. J'ai pu récupérer un 12" Apple 

Par contre j'ai raté les enchères de la baie sur une boite de 7.6 avec D7 et CD ...


----------



## iMacounet (21 Février 2010)

Le 1er ordinateur pour moi aussi. Quand j'etais plus petit, mais il est loin.


----------



## teo (23 Février 2010)

Je crois que je vais me garder de la place pour un Cube  Le 630, on verra quand j'aurai la place


----------



## iMacounet (23 Février 2010)

teo a dit:


> Je crois que je vais me garder de la place pour un Cube  Le 630, on verra quand j'aurai la place


J'étais prêt à en acheter un, mais la faible puissance du proc m'a decouragé. 

A la place j'ai pris un PM G5 (cf signature)


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2010)

teo a dit:


> Je crois que je vais me garder de la place pour un Cube  Le 630, on verra quand j'aurai la place



Héhé, tu as bien raison, c'est une belle machine. J'en ai un sur mon bureau depuis 2 mois


----------



## mp_ (24 Février 2010)

mp_ a dit:


> Bonjoir !
> 
> Je donne toujours un Macintosh IIvx avec ses 32 Mo de RAM, son lecteur CD interne et son disque dur de 2 Go ; ainsi que son clavier, sa souris et son écran, le tout en bon état
> Ainsi qu'un petit Performa 400, avec écran/clavier/souris ; le tout sur le Mans (ou Paris pour les moins pressés)
> ...



Je relance ! Par contre, sur Paris uniquement. Des intéressés ?


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2010)

Pour les gens qui ne trouvent pas preneur ici, proposez aussi votre matos sur silicium.org et mo5.com


----------



## SulliX (24 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Et oui parfois on trouve de bon souvenirs. J'ai pu récupérer un 12" Apple
> 
> Par contre j'ai raté les enchères de la baie sur une boite de 7.6 avec D7 et CD ...



Huhu bah moi j'ai un 7.5 et un 8 dans leurs boiboites


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2010)

Et moi, un micro "Plain Talk" dans sa boite en carton massif !


----------



## jipeca (2 Mars 2010)

J'ai un vieux (97/98) 4400/200 en état de marche.

Mais pas d'écran, désolé !

Belgique, région de Charleroi... Si quelqu'un est intéressé... 

Je crois, de mémoire que ce devait être classic os 8.5 qui doit être installé dessus.

Il a servi pour quelques petits travaux légers de pre impress.

Sait plus s'il y a des logiciels tiers installés... Je ne crois pas.


----------



## Invité (2 Mars 2010)

Faudrait le passer dans "Dons de Mac"  -> On y va de ce pas !


----------



## LC475 (6 Mars 2010)

Si quelqu'un cherche des écrans Apple, j'ai quelques 14" et 15".
J'ai aussi un tas de claviers et souris ADB, ainsi que quelques 7100 et un LC475


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2010)

LC475 a dit:


> et un LC475



Tu cherches une pension complète, ou juste une demi-pension ?


----------



## iMacounet (11 Mars 2010)

Un ecran Apple Studio Display CRT 17". Mais sans le pied ... Il fonctionne bien. Si ça interesse quelqu'un.


----------



## estcethomas (11 Mars 2010)

Pour ma part j'ai vue qu'il y avait de vieux écrans 15" qui trainent dans l'entrée de mon école, ils attendent juste de trouver quelqu'un pour les embarquer.
Et chez moi j'ai aussi un PPC 7200/90 que j'ai trouvé je ne sais plus trop où si ça intéresse quelqu'un qu'il vienne le chercher!


----------



## Gwen (11 Mars 2010)

Et ton école. Elle se trouve où ?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Mars 2010)

C'est la SAE à Paris (porte d'Aubervilliers)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2010)

Je viens de retrouver deux barrettes de 64 Mo (128 Mo en tout donc) de SDRam PC66 SoDimm. Ce sont des "taille basse", elles peuvent fonctionner à ma connaissance dans trois modèles de Mac  :

- PowerBook G3 "WallStreet" (et son avatar "PDQ"),

- PowerBook G3 "Lombard" (aussi appelé "Clavier Bronze", mais attention celui avec le SCSI, pas celui avec le Firewire, lui, c'est le Pismo, et il lui faut de la PC100 ou 133),

- iMac G3 "Tray loading" (tous les iMac G3 de 233 Mhz à 333 Mhz, CD à tiroir).

Vu le faible encombrement, elles peuvent voyager par la poste (enveloppe à bulles ou équivalent), si quelqu'un est intéressé -> MP


EDIT : Ah oui, aussi, je peux donner une batterie de sauvegarde de PRam qui convient pour PowerBook G3 Lombard et Pismo. Elle n'est pas neuve, loin s'en faut, mais encore en état de rendre service un bon moment, je pense.


----------



## teo (16 Mars 2010)

ça me rappelle des souvenirs émus :love: Je ne remercierai jamais assez le Pascal


----------



## Superparati (17 Mars 2010)

LC475 a dit:


> Si quelqu'un cherche des écrans Apple, j'ai quelques 14" et 15".
> J'ai aussi un tas de claviers et souris ADB, ainsi que quelques 7100 et un LC475



Si le 475 est toujours là je suis prêt à l'héberger . Je promets de bien le nourrir de m'en occuper 3 fois par jours, lui donner à manger ^^ :bebe:

Est-il toujours disponible ?


----------

